# Raymond Davis Case: Diyat Paid by Saudi Arabia? US Denies Payment.



## Awesome

Raymond Davis indicted in double-murder case &#8211; The Express Tribune



> LAHORE: A Sessions court judge in Lahore formally indicted US national Raymond Davis in the double-murder case on Wednesday.
> 
> According to Express 24/7 correspondent Muhammad Rizwan, in the hearing that took place at Kot Lakhpat jail, Davis&#8217; counsel Zahid Hussain Bokhari tried to stall the ruling saying he did not trust the investigation process. However, the judge ignored his statement and formally indicted the accused.
> 
> *Davis was only indicted for double murder and not for other charges like espionage.* The number of counts he was formally charged with is not clear as yet.
> 
> Davis was arrested after he killed two Pakistanis, Faizan and Faheem, in Lahore&#8217;s Mozang area, on January 27, 2011.
> 
> In the last hearing, Davis had refused to receive any documents or sign the charge-sheet. *His attorneys had said they had received it on his behalf and had asked the court to include it in its orders. According to sources they had sought further time to prepare for the trial.*
> 
> Charge-sheet
> Earlier, on February 15, 2011, the police had submitted a 25-page charge-sheet in the court declaring that Davis had murdered two people and was not acting in self-defence.
> 
> *The charge-sheet stated that Davis&#8217; self-defence plea was false* as it was intentional murder. It read that the guns recovered from the possession of the deceased were not loaded and they had also not pointed a gun at Davis. Fingerprints were found on the pistols&#8217; triggers and on bodies of the deceased and tests show that the bullets remained in the magazines of their guns, not the chambers.
> 
> The charge-sheet also stated that the police had recovered* a GPS tracker, mobile phones, wireless sets, a survival kit and photographs from Davis&#8217; car. The accused, it says, is uncooperative with the police during investigation.*
> 
> *The charge-sheet also contained the statements of 47 witnesses*, who have said that Davis did not shoot the men in self-defence. They also said that Davis had shot directly at the two boys and kept shooting even when one of them tried to flee.
> Immunity
> 
> The Lahore High Court (LHC) ruled on Monday that the matter of immunity for Davis will be decided by the trial court, and disposed of all petitions challenging his diplomatic status in Pakistan.



Modified the thread titles to Trial, as now the matter is truly sub-judice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoseDK

Does this rule out diplomatic immunity to davis?


----------



## Awesome

Pretty much, but appeals processes are there, perhaps even taking it to the Supreme court, however that will happen only once this trial ends. We're talking about months or maybe even years now.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Pretty much, but appeals processes are there, perhaps even taking it to the Supreme court, however that will happen only once this trial ends. We're talking about months or maybe even years now.


 
So it can stretch to years ? any chance of US going to do something ?


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> So it can stretch to years ? any chance of US going to do something ?


 
There will be may be 2 hearings per month, 47 witnesses are a huge number, maybe not all of them are reporting accurately, so the defence would try to wean out the most it can in some legality or the other. Maybe a few of them would corroborate his self-defence plea that would further complicate the matters.

Blood money can be accepted at any stage. Especially since there was no indictment on the espionage issue the entire matter rests at the hands of the victims' families and is not a matter in its true nature about state vs Raymond Davis.


----------



## BoseDK

You wish they dont.


----------



## Awesome

US embassy has appointed legal counsel on their dough. It seems like they are fighting the case as they should have done. Davis' attorney also accepted the charge sheet on his behalf now.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> US embassy has appointed legal counsel on their dough. It seems like they are fighting the case as they should have done. Davis' attorney also accepted the charge sheet on his behalf now.


 
ok so it means a middle path had been chosen by both sides


----------



## VCheng

I am sure many will be following the sub-judice matter with great interest, including me, with the respect that a case under trial deserves.


----------



## Developereo

Asim Aquil said:


> Blood money can be accepted at any stage. Especially since there was no indictment on the espionage issue the entire matter rests at the hands of the victims' families and is not a matter in its true nature about state vs Raymond Davis.


 
That's the crucial part.

Reasonable doubt. He's going to walk.


----------



## Awesome

Developereo said:


> That's the crucial part.
> 
> Reasonable doubt. He's going to walk.


 
If there is reasonable doubt, then he should walk. We have to be true to ourselves and the judicial process we have fought so hard for.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> If there is reasonable doubt, then he should walk. We have to be true to ourselves and the judicial process we have fought so hard for.


 
if that be according to rules and willingness of the grieved families then sure we have to accept


----------



## Secret Service

Davis is free ....!


----------



## Elmo

Today the Americans will be thanking Zia and his Islamisation policy. There was no diyat before that. 

And there he flew away.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Breaking News! Davis acquitted by the court. Can somebody please confirm the news?


----------



## MM_Haider

lolzzz.. so what US President, Secretary of State, Mr. Lugar, US Ambassy, US Consulate and so on and so forth were crying "Diplomatic Immunity", "Diplomatic Immunity" was an outright lie... not to mention Fouzia Wahab.......


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Reuters reports:
Blood Money deal reached. Davis to be released.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Elmo said:


> Today the Americans will be thanking Zia and his Islamisation policy. There was no diyat before that.
> 
> And there he flew away.


 
Yes, thanks to Zia: One flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

So much for Pakistanis doubting 'soon'...


----------



## KS

Is it confirmed ? Or just rumours ?


----------



## Yeti

confirmed breaking news CNN


----------



## LeGenD

*Pakistan releases CIA contractor after 'blood money' paid*



> ISLAMABAD &#8212; An American CIA contractor facing murder charges in Pakistan has been released after the payment of "blood money" to the relatives of the victims, local media reported Wednesday.
> 
> Pakistani law allows murder suspects to be set free if they compensate the heirs of their victims.
> 
> Along with the two men killed by Raymond Allen Davis in the eastern city of Lahore, a third Pakistani was killed when struck by a U.S. car rushing to aid the American on Jan. 27.
> 
> The United States had protested the detention of Davis, saying he has protected status from prosecution.
> 
> The case has severely strained the relationship between the U.S. and Pakistan, whose alliance is considered a critical part of ending the war in Afghanistan. Washington insists Davis was acting in self-defense against robbers. The Pakistani government, fearful of public backlash, has yet to make a determination on whether Davis has immunity and said the matter is up to the courts.
> 
> U.S. officials initially described Davis as a consulate or embassy employee, but have since said on condition of anonymity that he was doing security work in Pakistan as a contractor for the CIA. They have said this does not make any difference to his right to diplomatic immunity.
> 
> Last month, President Barack Obama referred to him as "our diplomat" and demanded he be freed.


Source: Pakistan releases CIA contractor after 'blood money' paid - World news - South and Central Asia - Pakistan - msnbc.com


----------



## VCheng

from: Raymond Davis set free - GEO.tv

ISLAMABAD: A Court on Wednesday freed CIA contractor Raymond Davis, who was accused of murdering two men in Lahore, after blood money (Diyat) was paid in accordance with sharia law, sources said.

"The family members of the slain men appeared in the court and independently verified they had pardoned him (Davis)," provincial law minister Rana Sanaullah told Geo News."He has been released from jail.

Now it is up to him. He can go wherever he wants," he added.

The January shooting sparked a diplomatic row with the United States, who persistently claimed Davis was an embassy employee and enjoyed diplomatic immunity, particularly after it emerged he was working for the CIA.


----------



## Spring Onion

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> So much for Pakistanis doubting 'soon'...


 
oh really. whats wrong there ? its all according to the law. nothing wrong in it.

we were saying he might be released soon but its good the process is on and will be done according to the law.

all in all good step


----------



## kugga

The Kot Lakhpat Jail administration has also stopped Davis&#8217; trial after the court ruling.


Sanaullah claimed that families of Faizan and Faheem, who were killed by Davis, had accepted the blood money and signed papers, paving the way for his release. Sanaullah said Davis was free to go any ware.


*Meanwhile, Faheem s lawyer claimed that the signatures were forcibly taken from victim s families.* WTF..... 

source


----------



## Yeti

Blood paisa has been paid so much for an eye for an eye


----------



## Rao Sahab

feizan family for give davis say rana sanullah minister of law


----------



## T-Faz

Amazing, this is just amazing.

Like I said before, these leaders we have, have a price, a low one actually.

You pay them money and they are willing to accomodate any request.

Since the days of Zia, all we have done is take money and get dictated by the west. This has only caused us harm.

Davis is in London now and he was acquitted by the court apparently.

Thank you Saudia Arabia, our Muslim brothers.

Thank you US, our foremost ally.

And thank you pakistani leaders, military or civilian, you have sold our nation for the n'th time and you will live to see another day.

Blood money, F'ing great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

according to some news, confirm


----------



## fida jan

WTF?????????????????, davis was a spy,a CIA guy so he just did the murder for no reason???

nothing in this case now???

all this months of drama for nothing???

our ISI is putting us on shame...


----------



## DV RULES

Shame on all our government body. Thanks to ISI & we know now they also included in all this rubbish game.,

*SLAVES SLAVES & SLAVES*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leviza

kugga said:


> The Kot Lakhpat Jail administration has also stopped Davis&#8217; trial after the court ruling.
> 
> 
> Sanaullah claimed that families of Faizan and Faheem, who were killed by Davis, had accepted the blood money and signed papers, paving the way for his release. Sanaullah said Davis was free to go any ware.
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile, Faheem s lawyer claimed that the signatures were forcibly taken from victim s families.* WTF.....
> 
> source


 
Also what about the case of illegal weapons with him, he need to stay in custody for this case,
plus Americans still need to hand over driver and car for 3rd person killed in that case

BTW i am happy that all these people keep on shouting about Islamic Laws but now they need accepted the Islamic law to get their man free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

kugga said:


> The Kot Lakhpat Jail administration has also stopped Davis&#8217; trial after the court ruling.
> 
> 
> Sanaullah claimed that families of Faizan and Faheem, who were killed by Davis, had accepted the blood money and signed papers, paving the way for his release. Sanaullah said Davis was free to go any ware.
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile, Faheem s lawyer claimed that the signatures were forcibly taken from victim s families.* WTF.....
> 
> source


 
first they threatened victims family , then unknown men try to kill them,, then they try to give them Money for blood and now they take signatures forcefully....where is *Insaaf *...???....wtf...going on in Pakistan ...


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> *Davis is in London now* and he was acquitted by the court apparently.
> .


 
Can you post link to this claim ??
is he really in London ?


----------



## Rao Sahab

america sys that afia only fire on americans soldier and she got jail for 87 years and davis killed three mens and he only stay one month in the jail and his
country realease him


----------



## Secret Service

Shame on this government.....


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> Can you post link to this claim ??
> is he really in London ?


 


> Initial reports from sources state that Davis has been flown to London.



Raymond Davis released: Rana Sanaullah &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Spring Onion

fida jan said:


> WTF?????????????????, davis was a spy,a CIA guy so he just did the murder for no reason???
> 
> nothing in this case now???
> 
> all this months of drama for nothing???
> 
> our ISI is putting us on shame...


 
*calm down. they are doing the right thing. *


----------



## Secret Service

Afia has a case of Attempted Murder ...she jailed for 86 years.......this Son of **** killed three Pakistanis ...


----------



## Leviza

pakis said:


> america sys that afia only fire on americans soldier and she got jail for 87 years and davis killed three mens and he only stay one month in the jail and his
> country realease him


 
 shows that our blood is soo cheap these days..... Shame on Gov m Shame on people of Lahore ,,,,,, Why didnt people of Lahore blocked all roads ...
People of Pakistan will pay the price one day.... only if they failed to give insaaf to the victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Why all this Drama baazi of arresting him and the subsequent hype. They could have just accepted the money at the start and all this would never have happened.
And for those who think the families 'voluntarily' and 'whole-heartedly' accepted the blood money, think again.


----------



## kursed

Self-delete


----------



## Abu Basit

fida jan said:


> WTF?????????????????, davis was a spy,a CIA guy so he just did the murder for no reason???
> 
> nothing in this case now???
> 
> all this months of drama for nothing???
> 
> our ISI is putting us on shame...


 
our ISI still wants to work on America's payroll.

$ $ karti hai tu $ par tu marti hai ~ lol


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> Why all this Drama baazi of arresting him and the subsequent hype. They could have just accepted the money at the start and all this would never have happened.
> And for those who think the families 'voluntarily' and 'whole-heartedly' accepted the blood money, think again.


 
all is well the ends well.

and this news is more sad for our enemies


----------



## kugga

Today is the day that I m feeling ashamed of being a pakistani....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

the guy had links with talibans, after he was proved he is an isi guy, a contractor, what he was douin with illegal arms??, is there no case on that, those photos of military installations, was there no case filed on that, why was he not investigated for terrorism???

the blood money justs reflects, there was no charge on him then just plane simple murder.... how can it be even possible???

it seems like our army guys and isi and military security guys have already given green light to this 'diplomat'


----------



## rockstarIN

*Court frees CIA contractor accused of murder: Rana Sanaullah*

ISLAMABAD: A Pakistan court on Wednesday freed CIA contractor Raymond Davis, who was accused of murdering two men in Lahore, after blood money was paid in accordance with sharia law, the Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah said.

The family members of the slain men appeared in the court and independently verified they had pardoned him (Davis), provincial law minister Rana Sanaullah told a private television.

He has been released from jail. Now it is up to him. He can go wherever he wants, he added.

The lawyer representing the victims said he was not allowed to appear for the hearing. The lawyer alleged that Davis possibly escaped from the prison with the consent of the authorities, DawnNews reported.

PML-N spokesman Pervez Rasheed the Punjab government was not involved in the release of Davis, DawnNews reported.

The January shooting sparked a diplomatic row with the United States, who persistently claimed Davis was an embassy employee and enjoyed diplomatic immunity, particularly after it emerged he was working for the CIA.

http://www.dawn.com/2011/03/16/court-frees-cia-contractor-accused-of-murder-rana-sanaullah.html


----------



## KS

Jana said:


> all is well the ends well.
> 
> and this news is more sad for our enemies


 
If all is well that ends well, why the hype preceding this ? You could have sent him the day he shot the men and said as is well that ends well.

I have no special interest in this news and everybody knew this was going to happen. Only the time for releasing surprised a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

i think this was the best outcome for both sides. US got it's man after the dust started settling. Pakistan could have charged him for espionage & put him away for good. However they opted for face saving exercise by letting the law take it's course by charging him only for murder. By this time ISI would have grabbed as maximum info from this guy!! there is no winners or losers here!!


----------



## Solomon2

Did anyone confirm the minister's story with the family? The U.S. is saying nothing.

Note that because Pakistan never confirmed Davis' diplomatic status there is now no way, because of this settlement, to bring the Davis case before a grand jury in the U.S., let alone to trial.


----------



## kursed

He was never supposed to have been kept behind bars in Pakistan. The question is, what is the trade-off? What did the 'folks in concern' get to milk out of the entire hoopla?


----------



## Rao Sahab

our politicians is for sale and army too


----------



## Jinnah

I would rather say, we are honor-less or bagarait.
Pakistan --- A nation for sale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

Saudi Arabia got involved in the case in recent days at the behest of US.

The deal was simple, the families would be paid blood money, they get free trips for Umrah and their other requests will be taken care of.

Recently the US and Pakistani military leadership met in a resort in Oman to discuss certain matters (NW especially), this was one of them even though ISI did not attend the meeting.

The Sauds threatened us on the behest of US and as a 'brotherly' nation, they did the bidding for their master.

Pakistani leadership being the cowards that they are agreed becuase they do not want any economic sanctions or pressure.

The Islamic groups and all these other stooges have been notified of this thus they went silent and you will notice that this case will be brushed aside very quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

nice lesson to the kids growing up in Pakistan


----------



## fida jan

this zerdari governemt is going to hell, mark my words, i soon gonna be in hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

even the families must have been pressurised to take the blood money


----------



## Secret Service

pakis said:


> our politicians is for sale and army too[/QUOTE]
> 
> NOt Army ..., only few politicains...!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

JanjaWeed said:


> i think this was the best outcome for both sides. US got it's man after the dust started settling. Pakistan could have charged him for espionage & put him away for good. However they opted for face saving exercise by letting the law take it's course by charging him only for murder. By this time ISI would have grabbed as maximum info from this guy!! there is no winners or losers here!!


 
That is a moot point. Don't forget that Raymond Davis is a "professional".


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> all is well the ends well.
> 
> and this news is more sad for our enemies


 
for sell outs, all is well!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

secretservice said:


> pakis said:
> 
> 
> 
> our politicians is for sale and army too[/QUOTE]
> 
> NOt Army ..., only few politicains...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like this could have happened without an OK from GHQ.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> If all is well that ends well, why the hype preceding this ? You could have sent him the day he shot the men and said as is well that ends well.
> 
> I have no special interest in this news and everybody knew this was going to happen. Only the time for releasing surprised a few.


 
why you are so much offended by his release ? 

You are sitting in India do you know what had gone behind the screen ??

and no question of hype everything happened for good and according to the process.

US demanded diplomatic immunity we Refused they accepted our stand.

we busted their spy network  got more details about their spies here and brought them under our radar.

And he is released after families of victims agree. its not illegal it has happened all under legal process.

Both sides saved the day and neither US done any blunder nor Pakistan. this shows both sides tread on a balanced path.


----------



## fida jan

T-Faz said:


> Saudi Arabia got involved in the case in recent days at the behest of US.
> 
> The deal was simple, the families would be paid blood money, they get free trips for Umrah and their other requests will be taken care of.
> 
> Recently the US and Pakistani military leadership met in a resort in Bahrain to discuss certain matters (NW especially), this was one of them even though ISI did not attend the meeting.
> 
> The Sauds threatened us on the behest of US and as a 'brotherly' nation, they did the bidding for their master.
> 
> Pakistani leadership being the cowards that they are agreed becuase they do not want any economic sanctions or pressure.
> 
> The Islamic groups and all these other stooges have been notified of this thus they went silent and you will notice that this case will be brushed aside very quickly.


 
hey man can u be normal here???, its our government and the army who didnt realize about this guys covert activities, being a cia agent he was to be interrogated and investigated for his covert ops and then tried for his illegal activites and his lies..

this was not a simple case of murder, it involved a rogue cia terrorist spying on pak military, spying for information..

he lied about the victims being robbers, he lied about his status and lied abt his diplomatic status, he misbehaved during detention, so many cases, and only one case of simple murder set him free!!!

this BC MC zardari bikaow zardari govt has lead us pakistanis down one more time, can be said for military too, how can they lead us pakistanis down???? in such a humiliating way???


----------



## DV RULES

Jana said:


> *calm down. they are doing the right thing. *


 
Would you like to tell me what kind of right thing they did? 

How they will justify these right things after playing with whole nation?

Interesting why they didn't accept before this blood money? What was aim to killed a widow for this dirty politics?


----------



## T-Faz

fida jan said:


> hey man can u be normal here???, its our government and the army who didnt realize about this guys covert activities, being a cia agent he was to be interrogated and investigated for his covert ops and then tried for his illegal activites and his lies..


 
Are you really this naive?

Many from our own government, military and intelligence services accomodated this guy.

They knew what he was up to and the stuff he was involved in, it was only when this shooting incident occured that the matter became news otherwise Davis would still be doing what he is assigned for and no one will touch even if they knew what his mission is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> for sell outs, all is well!


 
oh well what you suggest ? take a gun and kill him??

you emotional guys had been venting your own frustration over everything .

Nobody is willing to come on roads to protest nobody cares so why you are banking on emotionalism ?

You can put your country at risk for emotionalism.

It was good deal nothing wrong one day you had to release him after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

LOL, I ALWAYS SAID DAVIS WILL BE FREED BUT THE COST OF FREEDOM WILL BE DECIDED BY PAKISTAN AND PAKISTAN ALONE. I HOPE THEY GOT THE RIGHT MONEY/INFORMATION/DIPLOMATIC ASSURANCES.

ALSO ONE MORE FACTOR TO BE BORN IN MIND IS THAT AMERICA HAD RECENTLY ARRESTED A PAKISTANI DIPLOMAT. MAY BE MUTUAL EXCHANGE HAS BEEN AGREED UPON.


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> why you are so much offended by his release ?
> 
> You are sitting in India do you know what had gone behind the screen ??
> 
> and no question of hype everything happened for good and according to the process.
> 
> US demanded diplomatic immunity we Refused they accepted our stand.
> 
> we busted their spy network  got more details about their spies here and brought them under our radar.
> 
> And he is released after families of victims agree. its not illegal it has happened all under legal process.
> 
> Both sides saved the day and neither US done any blunder nor Pakistan. this shows both sides tread on a balanced path.



Ahmed Quraishi type journalists cannot fool the nation anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Solomon2 said:


> Did anyone confirm the minister's story with the family? The U.S. is saying nothing.
> 
> Note that because Pakistan never confirmed Davis' diplomatic status there is now no way, because of this settlement, to bring the Davis case before a grand jury in the U.S., let alone to trial.


 
If he has been freed here according to law then even if he is a diplomat in US book, even then he is not going to be trialed in US its clear


----------



## lionheart1

he has already been taken out of pakistan , after reaching blood money deal , pakistan then handed over to him to us embassy . then he was moved out of pakistan


----------



## Developereo

T-Faz said:


> Saudi Arabia got involved in the case in recent days at the behest of US.


 
People claimed that this was really a battle between the federal (PPP) and Punjab (PMLN) governments.

US owns the former, and Saudi Arabia owns the latter.

Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> oh well what you suggest ? take a gun and kill him??
> 
> you emotional guys had been venting your own frustration over everything .
> 
> Nobody is willing to come on roads to protest nobody cares so why you are banking on emotionalism ?
> 
> You can put your country at risk for emotionalism.
> 
> It was good deal nothing wrong one day you had to release him after all.


 
this language is used by american boot lickers.

we understand america pays $$$$$ to our media also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> Ahmed Quraishi type journalists cannot fool the nation anymore.


 
lolzz i am sure he will not be happy over this development and his portal might criticise this decision.

so take a pick if you are against him or support him for his such criticism


----------



## Jinnah

Pakistan: Come kill us, then give us some $$$ and we will set you free


----------



## lionheart1

Jana said:


> oh well what you suggest ? take a gun and kill him??
> 
> you emotional guys had been venting your own frustration over everything .
> 
> Nobody is willing to come on roads to protest nobody cares so why you are banking on emotionalism ?
> 
> You can put your country at risk for emotionalism.
> 
> It was good deal nothing wrong one day you had to release him after all.


releasing a spy is a good deal ? pakistan could have busted many networks in baluchistan using him ,


----------



## Evil Flare

We have this Clause ( Blood money ) in our constitution ... 

by the way for much money the relatives got ?


----------



## Jinnah

kugga said:


> Today is the day that I m feeling ashamed of being a pakistani....


 
me too


----------



## Devil Soul

guys stop being emotional, why are u ashamed of being a Pakistani? frankly tell me didnt u expect this? i'm sure a lot of u guys were sure that sooner or later this guy was going to be released......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Jana said:


> why you are so much offended by his release ?
> 
> You are sitting in India do you know what had gone behind the screen ??
> 
> and no question of hype everything happened for good and according to the process.
> 
> US demanded diplomatic immunity we Refused they accepted our stand.
> 
> we busted their spy network  got more details about their spies here and brought them under our radar.
> 
> And he is released after families of victims agree. its not illegal it has happened all under legal process.
> 
> Both sides saved the day and neither US done any blunder nor Pakistan. this shows both sides tread on a balanced path.


 
I don't have to look behind the screen to know that neither were the signatures of the families put under full agreement nor RD will not be released.

If US wants, he will be released. Anyway if Pakistanis think it is good for their country I am ok with it.


----------



## Spring Onion

lionheart1 said:


> releasing a spy is a good deal ? pakistan could have busted many networks in baluchistan using him ,


 
Not likely sir. we had extracted as much info as we could have.

its a good step


----------



## T-Faz

*This is what happened.*

Saudi ambassador comes up with &#8216;Raymond offer&#8217; | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

ISLAMABAD - Interior Minister Rehman Malik&#8217;s meeting with Saudi Ambassador to Pakistan Abdul Aziz bin Ibrahim al Ghadeer on Wednesday raised a question about the likely role of Saudi Arabia in the release of double murder accused US national Raymond Davis- a possibility which was also hinted at by the Prime Minister Gilani during a meeting with senior journalists in Lahore, the other day. 

Informed insiders privy to this development shared with The Nation that the Saudi Envoy had offered to facilitate Umrah for the bereaved families who lost their family members at the hands of CIA agent Raymond Davis in cold-blooded murder saga on January 27 this year. The Interior Minister and the Saudi Envoy reportedly discussed the options to pave way for Raymond&#8217;s release. The possibility regarding the payment of heavy compensation to the families of Faheem, Faizan and Ibaad-ur-Rehman, in order to give Davis a safe passage, was also discussed by both the officials.

When asked, a senior Saudi official laughed off this scribe&#8217;s queries regarding the reported offer made by the Saudi Ambassador during Wednesday&#8217;s meeting. When insistently asked for tentative details, the official neither confirmed nor denied this information and said, &#8220;There are certain things that can&#8217;t be commented on, not even tentatively,&#8221; asked if it meant that the information this scribe had was credible, the Saudi official laughed again and said, &#8220;Have it your way. I have given a statement, it&#8217;s up to you to interpret unless you don&#8217;t name me in your story.&#8221; 

However, Interior Minister Rehman Malik denied that Saudi Envoy Abdul Aziz bin Ibrahim al Ghadeer put any such offer before him in the meeting. &#8220;No sir, it is wrong,&#8221; the minister wrote in brief response to this journalist&#8217;s text message asking the minister if he could comment on the information that the Saudi Envoy offered to facilitate Umrah for the victim families of Lahore incident.

Recently, the Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani had hinted at the possible role of Saudi government in &#8216;solving&#8217; the Raymond Davis issue during an informal interactive session with senior journalists from national media in Lahore.

According to the sources, after the US Embassy and Pakistan&#8217;s Interior Ministry failed to lure the victim families with hefty compensation including US nationalities, millions of dollars and other &#8216;rewards&#8217;, both the US and Pakistan are seeking Saudi Arabia&#8217;s help on the grounds that the Muslim country could attract sympathetic consideration of the bereaved families using the religion card and &#8216;soften&#8217; their principled stance. In protest against the &#8216;royal&#8217; treatment extended to Raymond Davis in Kot Lakhpat Jail Lahore, Faheem&#8217;s widow had committed suicide last month. The other family members of the three slain Pakistanis are allegedly facing threats by the US authorities to accept compensation against loss of lives.

The Interior Ministry in its official statement regarding Wednesday&#8217;s meeting stated that Pakistan and Saudi Arabia &#8220;Agreed to introduce an effective checking system to curb drugs smuggling besides taking severe action against smugglers.&#8221;


----------



## Spring Onion

*Here reports are that the families of the boys killed were also given besides monetary comp, US residency/ passports!*


----------



## fida jan

Developereo said:


> People claimed that this was really a battle between the federal (PPP) and Punjab (PMLN) governments.
> 
> US owns the former, and Saudi Arabia owns the latter.
> 
> Problem solved.


 
if US owns the former, they why even question bt the later, the former is american pawn and they control the laws, maybe PPP even forced the families to except the money and forgive him


why other cases were not registered, davis was not a normal murderous guy


----------



## Jinnah

Devil Soul said:


> guys stop being emotional, why are u ashamed of being a Pakistani? frankly tell me didnt u expect this? i'm sure a lot of u guys were sure that sooner or later this guy was going to be released......


 
bcz. Today i feel i belong to a nation who can sale its own blood for $$$


----------



## BoseDK

Banana Republic !!!


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> lolzz i am sure he will not be happy over this development and his portal might criticise this decision.
> 
> so take a pick if you are against him or support him for his such criticism


 
than lets see if he's consistent in his criticism against such shameful acts by our very own ISI, shouldn't he be more balanced instead of trying to portray that our army is kinda salahuddun Ayyubi's army ~ stop fooling us!


----------



## Solomon2

Jana said:


> If he has been freed here according to law then even if he is a diplomat in US book, even then he is not going to be trialed in US its clear


Had Pakistan confirmed his diplomatic status the Davis case could have been brought to the U.S. Had Pakistan extended full immunity (civil, not just the criminal he had as "admin staff") the families could at least have sued for damages in a U.S. court. That's all gone now. No possibility of either a criminal trial in the U.S. because the F.O. wouldn't admit his status, no possibility of a civil trial because blood money was paid. 

Davis got the best of both worlds, the families of the men he killed did O.K., but the justice process got shafted, and any possibility of moral elevation of our two countries has evaporated. It leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Capt.Popeye said:


> secretservice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like this could have happened without an OK from GHQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again self assumptions....I know you Indians are more happy on his release then Americans...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rao Sahab

the last message of feizan wife


----------



## Yeti

Im waiting for the mullahs to call the masses for the flag burning


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> Not likely sir. we had extracted as much info as we could have.
> 
> its a good step



yeah good step, sold out media at work again!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoseDK

> The lawyer representing the victims, Asad Manzoor Butt, said he was not allowed to appear for the hearing.* The lawyer alleged that Davis possibly escaped from the prison with the consent of the authorities*





> The lawyer further claimed that he was kept in unlawful confinement, according to DawnNews.



Leading Indian Defence forum reported this news first. Also provided above details


----------



## MM_Haider

geo just reported that Faizan's widow already gone to USA...


----------



## Secret Service

Jinnah said:


> I would rather say, we are honor-less or bagarait.
> Pakistan --- A nation for sale


 
Stop your BS ....how can you say that everyone is for sale......ONLY FEW PEOPLE WHO ARE SELLING PAKISTAN.....


----------



## Devil Soul

BoseDK said:


> BoseDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lawyer representing the victims, Asad Manzoor Butt, said he was not allowed to appear for the hearing.* The lawyer alleged that Davis possibly escaped from the prison with the consent of the authorities*,
> 
> Leading Indian Defence forum reported this news first. Also provided above details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leading Indian Def forum reporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok lets make a bollywood movie on it .... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Spring Onion

Solomon2 said:


> Had Pakistan confirmed his diplomatic status the Davis case could have been brought to the U.S. Had Pakistan extended full immunity (civil, not just the criminal he had as "admin staff") the families could at least have sued for damages in a U.S. court. That's all gone now. No possibility of either a criminal trial in the U.S. because the F.O. wouldn't admit his status, no possibility of a civil trial because blood money was paid.
> 
> Davis got the best of both worlds, the families of the men he killed did O.K.,* but the justice process got shafted, and any possibility of moral elevation of our two countries has evaporated. It leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.*


 
 sir why you think its first time moral elevation has evaporated in two countries ?? Gitmo, Afia trial and so on as well as here in my own country many cases.

The families have already got the damages. and i am afraid if they could have got any at US court in the first place.

As far as his diplomatic issue is concerned US knows well and we also know well he is NOT so


----------



## Bratva

*Blood Money:

370 Million Ruppees and 18 American Visas For Victims Families*


----------



## DV RULES

Jana said:


> *Here reports are that the families of the boys killed were also given besides monetary comp, US residency/ passports!*


 
Yes, no only families but some other officials, bank balances of Politicians. $ a big power. 

Today we came to know why they know how to treat south Asian. Because slaves never should be respected and we are not respected by our owns.


----------



## Leviza

Solomon2 said:


> Had Pakistan confirmed his diplomatic status the Davis case could have been brought to the U.S. Had Pakistan extended full immunity (civil, not just the criminal he had as "admin staff") the families could at least have sued for damages in a U.S. court. That's all gone now. No possibility of either a criminal trial in the U.S. because the F.O. wouldn't admit his status, no possibility of a civil trial because blood money was paid.
> 
> Davis got the best of both worlds, the families of the men he killed did O.K., but the justice process got shafted, and any possibility of moral elevation of our two countries has evaporated. It leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.


 
come on my friend you are American and wanted him to be free from very first day and your Gov, proved that american blood is more important then Pakistani blood 

But my friend history is recording all actions and US will pay for it, Pakistan will see the change and US Gov have seen the waves of these changes coming up. they are slow but no one can deny them ....... 

be happy that your man is safe now and time for party for you


----------



## JanjaWeed

my only question is.. how did the family accept blood money even after the wife of one of deceased commited suicide sighting the reason that she wouldn't get justice!! it looks as if they were forced to accept the blood money!! what do you guys reckon??


----------



## Secret Service

US Air force aircraft take Davis and other 15 Americans to Afghanistan at 4:45 pm ...geo news


----------



## Jinnah

secretservice said:


> Stop your BS ....how can you say that everyone is for sale......ONLY FEW PEOPLE WHO ARE SELLING PAKISTAN.....


 
This is not bs now, thats what is proved today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

JanjaWeed said:


> my only question is.. how did the family accept blood money even after the wife of one of deceased commited suicide sighting the reason that she wouldn't get justice!! it looks as if they were forced to accept the blood money!! what do you guys reckon??


 
By force , by threatening...it easy to force and threaten a *Poor*.


----------



## DV RULES

*Ladies & Gentlemen*


*!This is our great Pakistan!*


----------



## Solomon2

Leviza said:


> come on my friend you are American and wanted him to be free from very first day and your Gov, proved that american blood is more important then Pakistani blood


@#$%^& no! I wanted him returned to the U.S. for trial here. Then we all would have seen justice done and been satisfied. This way leaves scars.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Geo reporting US Airforce aircraft has flown to Kabul bagram base from Lahore carrying about 12 people at 5pm and Tv is reporting Davis might had been in it *


----------



## BoseDK

What about the calls of "Honour" and "Dignity"? This was truly a spectacular comedy circus. I was hoping for some filmy twist, but nevertheless had a very surprising climax!!

This proevs once again that no one can hold American balls for too long. In morning itself asim aquil posted news about a court convicting RD on counts of 2 murders and now we see this. WHat a funny funny nation state. No offence but you are really one of a kind on this earth.

I can still remember that 100 page thread on RD, wo badi badi baate. Wo looking into the eyes of AMerican, wo blood for blood. Now what? FUUUSSSSSSSSSS....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Jinnah said:


> This is not bs now, thats what is proved today


 
How can you say that Whole Pakistan ...??? you may not aware of ground realities .....suppose if it is true then he was released long time ago....


----------



## Spring Onion

mafiya said:


> *Blood Money:
> 
> 370 Million Ruppees and 18 American Visas For Victims Families*


 
Good arrangement. the families will have a good living standard in US.


----------



## Solomon2

Jana said:


> Good arrangement. the families will have a good living standard in US.


You don't think the families, not experiencing closure, will nurse resentment for generations to come?


----------



## justanobserver

Jana said:


> Good arrangement. the families will have a good living standard in US.


 
You're trying to justify it now ?


----------



## Rao Sahab

omg...how can familie sale their son and daughter in law soul


----------



## VCheng

Jana said:


> Good arrangement. the families will have a good living standard in US.




So America the devil becomes America the promised land, just as easily as that?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leviza

Solomon2 said:


> @#$%^& no! I wanted him returned to the U.S. for trial here. Then we all would have seen justice done and been satisfied. This way leaves scars.


 
And these scars will become wounds and then only USA will pay the price in this region as USA paid in Vietnam war..... History is recording everything,....
WAR IS STILL ON MY FRIEND ITS STILL ON....


----------



## fida jan

i will like all overseas pakistanis to shove up their passports up there arse, im so ashamed of being a pakistani today!!

die in hell all pakkiizzz, u deserve to be in a shitt hole you are in today along with zardari kuttaahh!!!, all these paindus and illeterate people out there... u dont deserve quaids country, u r shittt!!!!:face palm: few american dollars for murder charge, you also embarrassed all your ancestors who gave blood for this nation!!! never go back to my country again, i will rather o to africa



i will rather call my self african bangladeshi afghanistani or indian now, every indian or somali is more respectable today then these pakkkiizzz


----------



## BoseDK

WHat would be general reaction on the streets? Who will be blamed? Zardari? or Kayani?

Khair, Hamam me to sabhi nange hain.

Time for Egypt-style revolution.


----------



## Awesome

Hahaha, go on support these stupid pathetic theocratic laws. It has turned Pakistan into a 2 dolla ho.

Stupid pathetic law, you can't forgive Murder for money. Money? But we want Blasphemy laws, we want hudood ordinance, we even want laws that allow the nation to be used like a 2 dollar ho.

That is why secularism is important. Now suffer like a good ho nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad

i think this was a win win situation for both americans and pakistani gov.


----------



## Spring Onion

BoseDK said:


> *What about the calls of "Honour" and "Dignity"? *This was truly a spectacular comedy circus. I was hoping for some filmy twist, but nevertheless had a very surprising climax!!
> 
> This proevs once again that no one can hold American balls for too long. In morning itself asim aquil posted news about a court convicting RD on counts of 2 murders and now we see this. WHat a funny funny nation state. No offence but you are really one of a kind on this earth.
> 
> I can still remember that 100 page thread on RD, wo badi badi baate. Wo looking into the eyes of AMerican, wo blood for blood. Now what? FUUUSSSSSSSSSS....


 
*

does Bhopal Tragedy ring a bell ??
Oh pleaseeeeeee Indians are the last people to speak about dignity and honour specially keeping in view your soft stand towards Americans over Bhopal tragedy *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rain

Geo tv claims 200 million rupess as bloodmoney. Nice that this worked with agreement of victums' families. Poor Hamid gul and Jamat e Islami with lick dust now.


----------



## HAIDER

ISLAMABAD: A Pakistan court on Wednesday freed CIA contractor Raymond Davis, who was accused of murdering two men in Lahore, after blood money was paid in accordance with sharia law, the Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah said.

The family members of the slain men appeared in the court and independently verified they had pardoned him (Davis), provincial law minister Rana Sanaullah told a private television.

He has been released from jail. Now it is up to him. He can go wherever he wants, he added.

The lawyer representing the victims, Asad Manzoor Butt, said he was not allowed to appear for the hearing. The lawyer alleged that Davis possibly escaped from the prison with the consent of the authorities, DawnNews reported.

The lawyer further claimed that he was kept in unlawful confinement, according to DawnNews.

PML-N spokesman Pervez Rasheed the Punjab government was not involved in the release of Davis, DawnNews reported.

Moreover, Ayesha, the sister of Shumaila Kanwal, the wife of victim Faheem Ahmed, said we are not aware of any such settlement and we did not opt for anywe want justice.

They confined us in the jail for four hours and did not allow us to take part in the court proceedings. We were not allowed to leave the prison, one of the lawyers, Asad Manzoor Butt, told AFP.

Butt said the families of the men had agreed with authorities to accept blood money over the deaths the previous night.

Another laywer for the families, Nauman Atiq, confirmed that the lawyers had been held at the court and told not to speak to media.

Blood money, or diyya is a provision under Islamic sharia law in which compensation can be paid to relatives of those killed to secure a pardon, and is commonly used to resolve such cases in Pakistan.

The January shooting ruptured diplomatic relations with the United States, who repeatedly insisted Davis was an embassy employee and enjoyed diplomatic immunity, particularly after it emerged he was working for the CIA.

A spokesman for the US embassy in Islamabad said he could not immediately confirm the report.

The Davis case had sparked protests in Pakistan, with religious groups angrily denouncing the American who claimed he acted in self-defence to fend off an armed robbery when he shot dead the two men.

US authorities insisted Davis was protected by full diplomatic immunity, but the Pakistan government refused to back that claim and a decision on his status was on Monday deferred by the Lahore high court for criminal judges to decide.

Revelations that Davis was a CIA contractor heaped pressure on Pakistans embattled government and further ramped up burning public mistrust of Washington, damaging fragile relations between the two wary allies.

A third Pakistani was struck down and killed by a US diplomatic vehicle that came to Davis assistance in the January incident.

US officials denied Pakistan access to the vehicle, and the occupants are widely believed to have left the country.

Police have said they recovered a Glock pistol, four loaded magazines, a GPS navigation system and a small telescope from Davis car after the January 27 shooting.

The United States postponed a round of high-level talks with Afghanistan and Pakistan following failed attempts to free Davis, and US lawmakers threatened to cut payments to Pakistan unless he is released.
dawn.com


----------



## Abu Basit

DV RULES said:


> *Ladies & Gentlemen*
> 
> 
> *!This is our great Pakistan!*



yeah party time~ lets all sing together " paisa paisa karti hai tu paisey pey tu marti hai"


----------



## Ahmad

fida jan said:


> i will like all overseas pakistanis to shove up their passports up there arse, im so ashamed of being a pakistani today!!
> 
> die in hell all pakkiizzz, u deserve to be in a shitt hole you are in today along with zardari kuttaahh!!!, all these paindus and illeterate people out there... u dont deserve quaids country, u r shittt!!!!:face palm: few american dollars for murder charge, you also embarrassed all your ancestors who gave blood for this nation!!! never go back to my country again, i will rather o to africa
> 
> 
> 
> i will rather call my self african bangladeshi afghanistani or indian now, every indian or somali is more respectable today then these pakkkiizzz


 
but why are you so angry? dont you think the blood money is according to islam? if people want islam, if the families of killed guys want the moeny, they wnat is your problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

mafiya said:


> *Blood Money:
> 
> 370 Million Ruppees and 18 American Visas For Victims Families*



Who has been un lawfully killed cannot be get back but the suffering it brought to family members may decrease with healthy blood money for victims family . but what pakistan may expect by freeing davis from us ? and how much assurance we can expect that he will be trial in us ?


----------



## Bratva

All the People who have Satirical tunes And also who are Thumping chests Saying, Pakistani Nation is a sold out? What's your Problem at all, The aggrieved parties have reached a settlement, you all are not a aggrieved party, then you have no rights to say they have sold out the nation? They have acted as per Islamic Laws, if you got any problem then change that Law, or ask the victim families, Until then, tone down you Rhetorics please.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kugga

Asim Aquil said:


> Hahaha, go on support these stupid pathetic theocratic laws. It has turned Pakistan into a 2 dolla ho.
> 
> Stupid pathetic law, you can't forgive Murder for money. Money? But we want Blasphemy laws, we want hudood ordinance, we even want laws that allow the nation to be used like a 2 dollar ho.
> 
> That is why secularism is important. Now suffer like a good ho nation.



Just shut up and off... thats all I can say about your above written post... If some one wrongly used a good thing that doesn't mean that good thing beceomes bad... this is a problem with you liberal fascists you people have no respect for others feelings you just utter your crap anywhere and at any topic even if you have no clue about the topic...


----------



## Spring Onion

VCheng said:


> So America the devil becomes America the promised land, just as easily as that?


 
American the devil at policy level for attacking other countries. Sir as far as these individuals are concerned who had been given US visas and citizenship , i personally feel its good for them keeping in view the living standard.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

It's a fair trial. The families took the advantage on behest of forgiving Davis - money plus visas. Let's not make an issue out of it now. If the deceased families didn't want him to be hanged no one can - chapter closed and get over this nonsense BS of ''ashamed being Pakistani''. If someone of you were in this place and offered this much money/benefits could fall easily too but it's that nationalism and anti-US sentiments makes us in spewing unnecessary statements/words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

ill try to stop posting in this paakii nation forum  as long as we have zardari in throne... these stinking shameless pig


----------



## justanobserver

Jana said:


> does Bhopal Tragedy ring a bell ??
> Oh pleaseeeeeee Indians are the last people to speak about dignity and honour specially keeping in view your soft stand towards Americans over Bhopal tragedy



It does ring a bell. A big one. That wasn't how a self respecting nation should've acted, India was weak then.

I may troll sometimes here, but this incident reminds of how India was. You shouldn't follow our mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> *
> 
> does Bhopal Tragedy ring a bell ??
> Oh pleaseeeeeee Indians are the last people to speak about dignity and honour specially keeping in view your soft stand towards Americans over Bhopal tragedy *


 
i have no shame in admitting that our arch enemy India is way too dignified and know what the the word 'honour' is as compared to our sold out ruling elite specially army.


----------



## monitor

justanobserver said:


> You're trying to justify it now ?


 
Not justifying its a win win situation for both the pakistan government and the family members at least they are getting good living standard in us .
just cheers friend .


----------



## Zeeshan360

Jana said:


> *
> 
> does Bhopal Tragedy ring a bell ??
> Oh pleaseeeeeee Indians are the last people to speak about dignity and honour specially keeping in view your soft stand towards Americans over Bhopal tragedy *


 
Bhopal tragedy was 1984 one
This is 2011 my dear frnd .

And being a journalist u r supporting the trial .
Really shame on u


----------



## Secret Service

fida jan said:


> ill try to stop posting in this paakii nation forum  as long as we have zardari in throne... these stinking shameless pig


 
why you are in Pakistan....go to US


----------



## Rain

fida jan said:


> i will like all overseas pakistanis to shove up their passports up there arse, im so ashamed of being a pakistani today!!
> 
> die in hell all pakkiizzz, u deserve to be in a shitt hole you are in today along with zardari kuttaahh!!!, all these paindus and illeterate people out there... u dont deserve quaids country, u r shittt!!!!:face palm: few american dollars for murder charge, you also embarrassed all your ancestors who gave blood for this nation!!! never go back to my country again, i will rather o to africa
> 
> 
> 
> i will rather call my self african bangladeshi afghanistani or indian now, every indian or somali is more respectable today then these pakkkiizzz


 
hahaha.... this show how poor u are mentally. you need a Doctor.
btw who advised you to make this simple Murder case as an oppertunity to redeem national honour--poor thinking, you even dont deserve to be a free man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Solomon2 said:


> @#$%^& no! I wanted him returned to the U.S. for trial here. Then we all would have seen justice done and been satisfied. This way leaves scars.


 

Like the trial of Dr Afia ?


----------



## BoseDK

Jana said:


> Good arrangement. the families will have a good living standard in US.


 
WHat kind of a shameless statement is that? Would you like your family members having a good living standard in the US at the cost of your another family members life? Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Basit

secretservice said:


> How can you say that Whole Pakistan ...??? you may not aware of ground realities .....suppose if it is true then he was released long time ago....



yeah not the whole Pakistan but politicians, generals, media all sold out bunch of traitors.


----------



## Awesome

kugga said:


> Just shut up and off... thats all I can say about your above written post... If some one wrongly used a good thing that doesn't mean that good thing beceomes bad... this is a problem with you liberal fascists you people have no respect for others feelings you just utter your crap anywhere and at any topic even if you have no clue about the topic...


 
Use your brains there can be no forgiving a person for murder! Blood money makes sense for someone you kill in an accident. Laws should not be so easy to abuse, our laws truly have today shown that we are 2 dollar hos.

Bow to your American masters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zeeshan360

justanobserver said:


> It does ring a bell. A big one. That wasn't how a self respecting nation should've acted, India was weak then.
> 
> I may troll sometimes here, but this incident reminds of how India was. You shouldn't follow our mistakes



It was 1984 .
India was a pure 3rd world country that time .
We were very weak tht time .

This is 2011 not 1984 .
Comparing RD case with Bhopal tragedy is baseless


----------



## lionheart1

Court frees CIA contractor accused of murder: Rana SanaullahAgencies (1 hour ago) Today




ISLAMABAD: A Pakistan court on Wednesday freed CIA contractor Raymond Davis, who was accused of murdering two men in Lahore, after blood money was paid in accordance with sharia law, the Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah said.

&#8220;The family members of the slain men appeared in the court and independently verified they had pardoned him (Davis),&#8221; provincial law minister Rana Sanaullah told a private television.

&#8220;He has been released from jail. Now it is up to him. He can go wherever he wants,&#8221; he added.

The lawyer representing the victims, Asad Manzoor Butt, said he was not allowed to appear for the hearing. The lawyer alleged that Davis possibly escaped from the prison with the consent of the authorities, DawnNews reported.

The lawyer further claimed that he was kept in unlawful confinement, according to DawnNews.

PML-N spokesman Pervez Rasheed the Punjab government was not involved in the release of Davis, DawnNews reported.

Moreover, Ayesha, the sister of Shumaila Kanwal, the wife of victim Faheem Ahmed, said &#8220;we are not aware of any such settlement and we did not opt for any&#8230;we want justice.&#8221;

&#8220;They confined us in the jail for four hours and did not allow us to take part in the court proceedings. We were not allowed to leave the prison,&#8221; one of the lawyers, Asad Manzoor Butt, told AFP.

Butt said the families of the men had agreed with authorities to accept blood money over the deaths the previous night.

Another laywer for the families, Nauman Atiq, confirmed that the lawyers had been held at the court and told not to speak to media.

Blood money, or &#8220;diyya&#8221; is a provision under Islamic sharia law in which compensation can be paid to relatives of those killed to secure a pardon, and is commonly used to resolve such cases in Pakistan.

The January shooting ruptured diplomatic relations with the United States, who repeatedly insisted Davis was an embassy employee and enjoyed diplomatic immunity, particularly after it emerged he was working for the CIA.

A spokesman for the US embassy in Islamabad said he could not immediately confirm the report.

The Davis case had sparked protests in Pakistan, with religious groups angrily denouncing the American who claimed he acted in self-defence to fend off an armed robbery when he shot dead the two men.

US authorities insisted Davis was protected by full diplomatic immunity, but the Pakistan government refused to back that claim and a decision on his status was on Monday deferred by the Lahore high court for criminal judges to decide.

Revelations that Davis was a CIA contractor heaped pressure on Pakistan&#8217;s embattled government and further ramped up burning public mistrust of Washington, damaging fragile relations between the two wary allies.

A third Pakistani was struck down and killed by a US diplomatic vehicle that came to Davis&#8217; assistance in the January incident.

US officials denied Pakistan access to the vehicle, and the occupants are widely believed to have left the country.

Police have said they recovered a Glock pistol, four loaded magazines, a GPS navigation system and a small telescope from Davis&#8217; car after the January 27 shooting.

The United States postponed a round of high-level talks with Afghanistan and Pakistan following failed attempts to free Davis, and US lawmakers threatened to cut payments to Pakistan unless he is released.


Court frees CIA contractor accused of murder: Rana Sanaullah | Latest-News | DAWN.COM


----------



## Devil Soul

Zeeshan360 said:


> Bhopal tragedy was 1984 one
> This is 2011 my dear frnd .
> 
> And being a journalist u r supporting the trial .
> Really shame on u


 
oh so all those who died in 1984 were not humans???? did their families receive blood money? did those who were responsible of this tragedy brought to justice even after so many years have passed , the answer is a big *NO* spare us this lecturing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sodocpkgj

Hi everyone. I actually could have sworn that i love pakistan more than anything but gotta say today i lost faith in pakistani people, its government once again let us down so yes, pakistan is a country where people sell their dignity for dollars, they sell their dauhters, mothers, but above all they sold their nation for a few dollars, nothing close to what my beautiful land is worth. I was hoping that Pakistan stands behind the families of people who got murdered, but its the families that turn away. At some point pakistani people will need to realise how selfish and ignorant they are, its not just about them, its about the entire country? Itihad? iman? tanzeem? yeah right. We re so lost in our own issues that our enemy has control of our roots now. That was their plan and thanks to pakistani people, they succeeded. Civil wars, social problems, ethnic violence, religous conflicts all were started by our very enemy just for them to take control of us, and today they succeeded. We dont need f-16s? we dont nee nuclear weapons? these materialistic thing dont mean when we are at war within? a muslims strongest weapon is takbir? iman? faith? 3 things pakistani people are two selfish to consider. 
I love Pakistan to death, i would do anything for it but i lost my faith in Pakistani people.


----------



## Leviza

Jana said:


> American the devil at policy level for attacking other countries. Sir as far as these individuals are concerned who had been given US visas and citizenship , i personally feel its good for them keeping in view the living standard.


 
Basically we need to see how this diplomatic system and agent system works ..... all the Visas issued by puppet gov in Musharaf era are now sorted out by ISI thats the inside news

And the price is being paid by nation in terms or 3 people killed, but on bright side 55 under-covered CIA agents get exposed and left Pakistan in this time.....

Also when you get capture any agents you just get the best out of him in terms of information as exposed agent is like a dead man for being agent any more... and all these 55 agents who left Pakistan are now exposed CIA agents: )

i hope you understand the point here.... if you cant kill a snake due to its power than make sure it dose not comes near your establishment and thats what ISI did with these 55 agents.....


----------



## BoseDK

Jana said:


> *
> 
> does Bhopal Tragedy ring a bell ??
> Oh pleaseeeeeee Indians are the last people to speak about dignity and honour specially keeping in view your soft stand towards Americans over Bhopal tragedy *


 
Jana mohtarma, Beware, you cannot defend this. Remember the fake wiki leaks thread?


----------



## Solomon2

Aamir Zia said:


> Like the trial of Dr Afia ?


Yes, it would have been like the Afia trial but with Davis as defendant.


----------



## LeGenD

Jana said:


> Not likely sir. we had extracted as much info as we could have.
> 
> its a good step


And what information has been extracted from him? How many illegal CIA officials have been busted from the information he provided? According to ISI, hundreds of illegal (unidentified) CIA agents are lurking inside Pakistan.

Interrogators have clearly pointed out that this guy is a professional and he refused to cooperate at any level. He did not even accepted the charge sheet against him.

Do not presume too much on these matters.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Would of Pakistan have allowed to this to happen if he was a different nationality?


----------



## Roybot

I donno all this blood money stuff makes this issue look even worse, it would have been more dignified if the family had just pardoned him if thats what they had to do. One less thing to talk about now. I hope there is no backlash.


----------



## SAUD-404

I mean come on im shocked by this news how can some middle class families sell there sons just to get american visas people these families should be killed, there is absolutely no national pride in them those three who were killed by that SOB Davis were our brother too and we felt sad for them and wanted revange


----------



## Jinnah

secretservice said:


> How can you say that Whole Pakistan ...??? you may not aware of ground realities .....suppose if it is true then he was released long time ago....


 
No, Furd-e-guram lagane ke baad hi , blood money li ja sakti he
aur fard-e-guram aaj hi lagi thi raymond pe


----------



## Rao Sahab

in pakistan laws are like toys every people want to play with it


----------



## Abu Basit

BoseDK said:


> WHat kind of a shameless statement is that? Would you like your family members having a good living standard in the US at the cost of your another family members life? Pathetic


 
it makes no difference to $$$$ lovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

my blood is burning now


----------



## BoseDK

Jana said:


> *calm down. they are doing the right thing. *


 
   

Height

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Bhopal tragedy is different issue.
Anderson was the US head of Union carbide at that time . He came to India with assured promise that the he would be let go.
India had to let him go as promised before his arrival.


----------



## Awesome

sodocpkgj said:


> Hi everyone. I actually could have sworn that i love pakistan more than anything but gotta say today i lost faith in pakistani people, its government once again let us down so yes, pakistan is a country where people sell their dignity for dollars, they sell their dauhters, mothers, but above all they sold their nation for a few dollars, nothing close to what my beautiful land is worth. I was hoping that Pakistan stands behind the families of people who got murdered, but its the families that turn away. At some point pakistani people will need to realise how selfish and ignorant they are, its not just about them, its about the entire country? Itihad? iman? tanzeem? yeah right. We re so lost in our own issues that our enemy has control of our roots now. That was their plan and thanks to pakistani people, they succeeded. Civil wars, social problems, ethnic violence, religous conflicts all were started by our very enemy just for them to take control of us, and today they succeeded. We dont need f-16s? we dont nee nuclear weapons? these materialistic thing dont mean when we are at war within? a muslims strongest weapon is takbir? iman? faith? 3 things pakistani people are two selfish to consider.
> I love Pakistan to death, i would do anything for it but i lost my faith in Pakistani people.


 
Do you think you deserve any better? WE persecute innocent minorities because we have power. Do you think people who are more powerful than us won't do the same to you? It's very appropriate that the very laws everyone has been saying should be revoked we what were used to use kill us and then ditch us like a used condom.

The actual heir of Faheem's, his widow is on tape saying "I want blood for blood", baaki hotay kaun hain to prostitute themselves for money? The injustices we have committed on others, this is what we deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Would of Pakistan have let him go, if he was a different nationality?


----------



## Manas

*Its not blood money ,but the bloody money which did the deal.*


----------



## Devil Soul

its really funny... 
*Families got blood money & US citizenship
*US got his man
and emotional kids will burn tyres, flags and pollute the atmosphere ....lol
come on guys.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

VCheng said:


> So America the devil becomes America the promised land, just as easily as that?


Somehow I am not surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Jinnah said:


> No, Furd-e-guram lagane ke baad hi , blood money li ja sakti he


 
Sif isi case ma furd e jurm aur blood monay le ja sakti han,,?? what about afia who never fire a bullet , jailed for 86 years .....kahan ka insaaf han ye...??


----------



## Bratva

*I'm Feeling So Angry at all the So Called Nationalists, The So called Nationalists who are living outside of Pakistan Making Hand sum Earnings and having no idea what people in Pakistan Go through everyday, If the So Called Nationalists have Guts, Why didn't they supported the families? Can they support them on Monthly Basis? If they Had assured the families, the Obviously victim families would have not acted this way.

All the So Called Nationalists, The aggrieved victims had only One Son, Faheem, They could not have survived without him, they didnt have any hope for their Future, Yes Their Future which could only be made Through Money, Think your Self in their Positions, and then come out Thumping Chests

Disgusting Emotional Rants! And You Indians, "Jin Kay Gher Sheeshay kay ho, Un Ko Dusro Par Pathar Nahi Phenkna Chahye"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoseDK

At least he could have been declared as diplomatically immune. But today morning itself pakistani court convicted him on count of 2 murders. And in afternoon he is released? WHat the hell? Height of bay-gairati.. 
I condemn this way of releasing RD as he symbolises american bullying.


----------



## Spring Onion

Zeeshan360 said:


> Bhopal tragedy was 1984 one
> This is 2011 my dear frnd .
> 
> And being a journalist u r supporting the trial .
> Really shame on u


 
shame on your ownself for hiding behind time period just for trolling against Pakistan here.

so according to you Bhopal tragedy in 1984 is ok because it was in the past ??

if India is so much dignified what happened


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Would this have happened, if Raymond Davies was Indian?


----------



## Manas

*I knew from the beginning those that who expected that Raymond Davis would remain in Pakistan prison for long time are not realist enough.*


----------



## BoseDK

Jana said:


> shame on your ownself for hiding behind time period just for trolling against Pakistan here.
> 
> so according to you Bhopal tragedy in 1984 is ok because it was in the past ??
> 
> if India is so much dignified what happened


 
You are reported for trolling and offtopic rants.


----------



## kak1978

I wonder what is the reaction of ordinary Pakistanis to this. Respect the Sharia law or protest against the release?


----------



## Secret Service

Poor families have Money and US citizenship .....
Politicians pockets are filled with $$$
and we are here ,hitting our head against wall.....GREAT....!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Leviza said:


> And these scars will become wounds and then only USA will pay the price in this region as USA paid in Vietnam war..... History is recording everything,....
> WAR IS STILL ON MY FRIEND ITS STILL ON....


Dude! Wake up.

Our military is making preparations to launch an offensive in North Waziristan. And ISI chief got 1 year extension.

More Pakistani have died in this WOT then Americans in Afghanistan.

The following messages has been clear from the beginning: 
_
With us or against us. You don't want to mess with the most powerful nation on Earth.
Beggars can't be choosers.
_I feel ashamed. Though, I am hardly surprised.

When we will stand on our feet?


----------



## Spring Onion

justanobserver said:


> It does ring a bell. A big one. That wasn't how a self respecting nation should've acted, India was weak then.
> 
> I may troll sometimes here, but this incident reminds of how India was. You shouldn't follow our mistakes


 
well sir even if it happens today the outcome will be same. India wasnt as weak as we are even in 84.

as far as mistakes are concerned well honestly more than mistakes it has more to do with the respective position we are at. he would have been released at last we all know that.


----------



## Aramsogo

He's a nobody. His career is over. He F' up big time. Even if his cover wasn't blown, would you trust him on another mission?
The trial and punishment of this loser isn't worth 50 F-16's for Pakistan. Pakistan played it smart.
He'll get a nice million dollar book deal if the CIA approves (they probably won't), but his career is over.


----------



## Devil Soul

BoseDK said:


> At least he could have been declared as diplomatically immune. But today morning itself pakistani court convicted him on count of 2 murders. And in afternoon he is released? WHat the hell? Height of bay-gairati..
> I condemn this way of releasing RD as he symbolises american bullying.


 
why are u so offended? your here just for flame posts .... if u guys had so much of GAIRAT .. you would had neva let the man behind bhopal tragedy free.. so spare this is lectures on gairat ..


----------



## Secret Service

Listen Imran Khan on Geo tv ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Aramsogo said:


> *He's a nobody. * His career is over. He F' up big time. Even if his cover wasn't blown, would you trust him on another mission?
> The trial and punishment of this loser isn't worth 50 F-16's for Pakistan. Pakistan played it smart.
> He'll get a nice million dollar book deal if the CIA approves (they probably won't), but his career is over.


 
So are the innocent people he killed.

Always think other side of the box.


----------



## Spring Onion

BoseDK said:


> You are reported for trolling and offtopic rants.


 
you are the one who is trolling here. Bhopal is as much connected with your rant about dignity .

You dont have any right to speak about dignity at all first you should ask your own government over bhopal to show some dignity before speaking against Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

mafiya said:


> *I'm Feeling So Angry at all the So Called Nationalists, The So called Nationalists who are living outside of Pakistan Making Hand sum Earnings and having no idea what people in Pakistan Go through everyday, If the So Called Nationalists have Guts, Why didn't they supported the families? Can they support them on Monthly Basis? If they Had assured the families, the Obviously victim families would have not acted this way.
> 
> All the So Called Nationalists, The aggrieved victims had only One Son, Faheem, They could not have survived without him, they didnt have any hope for their Future, Yes Their Future which could only be made Through Money, Think your Self in their Positions, and then come out Thumping Chests
> 
> Disgusting Emotional Rants! And You Indians, "Jin Kay Gher Sheeshay kay ho, Un Ko Dusro Par Pathar Nahi Phenkna Chahye"*


 
Dude, fine, we'll kill every ghareeb because we're all supposed to be 2 dollar hos right? In no civilized nation of the world you can forgive anyone for murder in exchange for money. We are so proud of Pakistan for behaving like a 2 dollar ho.


----------



## monitor

Davises and &#8216;Mikes&#8217;

The driver and passengers of the Land Cruiser are believed to have been spirited out of Pakistan.

Anil Datta

The shooting of the two young men by Raymond Davis in Lahore on Jan 27 was only the latest incident in which Americans have carried out violence against Pakistanis. However, the crime carried out by the sharpshooter called "Davis" (whose real name the State Department has refused to reveal) was the first time an American running an errand for his government killed Pakistanis in cold blood. 
Last summer, the US embassy in Islamabad had settled out of court two cases of hit-and-run mortalities caused by its vehicles. The embassy paid out blood money to the victims' families under Pakistan's Qisas and Diat laws. The reported compensations were a modest ten thousand dollars each. 
The Lahore tragedy in which Faizan Haider, 22, and Faheem, 20, lost their lives was compounded by the Land Cruiser of the US consulate general, speeding the wrong way to pick up Davis to prevent his arrest: it crushed a third motorcyclist, Ubaidur Rahman. Days later, the teenage widow of one of Davis's two victims committed suicide.
The driver and passengers of the Land Cruiser are believed to have been spirited out of Pakistan.
The US government claims diplomatic immunity for Davis. However, in the more than six weeks since the shooting, it has come to be known that the 36-year-old sharpshooter is a professional security contractor, a euphemism for mercenary.
However, even Davis did not cite diplomatic immunity when he was arrested, as he would have done as a matter of routine - and right - if he indeed had diplomatic status. Instead, he took the plea of self-defence.
He informed police interrogators he was a "consultant" at the US consulate-general in Lahore. It was later that the American government insisted that the man was an employee of the US embassy in Islamabad, and thereby "our diplomat," as President Obama referred to him. 
Among the organisations for which Davis is known to have worked are the CIA and the notorious Blackwater, renamed XE Services. The unlicensed weapon he used to shoot the motorcyclists in Lahore's crowded, traffic-choked Mozang area is the advanced Glock pistol, which fires extra-lethal flat-nosed bullets and is used only by trained professionals in Davis's specialised trade.
Unlike Davis, Americans Tire Johnson and a man only identified as "Mike," for whose extrication money changed hands, had actually based in Islamabad.
Johnson was an officer of the force protection department of the US embassy. Just before dawn on July 25 last year, he hit and killed a teenager standing beside his motorcycle. Then he fled, with the motorcycle's wreck riding above the front bumper because it was meshed with his car's grille. Jawwadur Rehman bled to death. On June 4, "Mike" had hit 45-year-old Muhammad Yameen at the capital's Constitution Avenue.
Fortunately, there was no casualty when an American diplomat, reportedly drunk, ran a red signal in Islamabad in October 2009 and rammed a fire-brigade vehicle of the Capital Development Authority.
Back in 1960, when I was a boy living in Lahore, a speeding pickup belonging to the US air force communications base then existing in city knocked down a woman and her child at Ferozepur Road. A press photographer who happened to be present at the scene was prevented at gunpoint from taking the photograph of the corpses.
Before the Pakistani media woke up, as it has now, many incidents and crimes involving Americans had taken place over the decades, with little attention given to them by the press. However, the crushing of the mother and child had caused uproar in the press back then. Which is why I still remember the name of William Bridges, the American who grabbed the photographer's hair before his colleague pulled out the gun at the journalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

mafiya said:


> All the People who have Satirical tunes And also who are Thumping chests Saying, Pakistani Nation is a sold out? What's your Problem at all, The aggrieved parties have reached a settlement, you all are not a aggrieved party, then you have no rights to say they have sold out the nation? They have acted as per Islamic Laws, if you got any problem then change that Law, or ask the victim families, Until then, tone down you Rhetorics please.


Whats the point then, of having the Judiciary. Dismantle your courts, rip apart your law books. Rape, loot and murder merrily. All you have to do to get away with crime is to pay the victim, handsomely. 

It is nauseating to see how people are coming out with pathetic excuses to put up this 'all is well' face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gene

Jana said:


> Good arrangement. the families will have a good living standard in US.


 
your peole have no guarantee of justice in their own country(some one can kill anybody & can free from jail by throwing some money on the decesaed's family members face !!) 
& you are saying it "a good arrangement" !!!!

how can you expect these families will have a good living standard in US,when they can't live in their own country with dignity??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Asim Aquil said:


> Use your brains there can be no forgiving a person for murder! Blood money makes sense for someone you kill in an accident. Laws should not be so easy to abuse, our laws truly have today shown that we are 2 dollar hos.
> 
> Bow to your American masters


 
Asim

You are respecting them to evaluate on 2 dollars,* they even not penny hos. *.


----------



## Spring Onion

secretservice said:


> Listen Imran Khan on Geo tv ....


 
yes listening to him he is also speaking emotionally.

saying case should have been played in Pakistani court lolzzz as if it was not in court.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

This seems like a James Bond movie, where he has a license to kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

LeGenD said:


> Dude! Wake up.
> 
> Our military is making preparations to launch an offensive in North Waziristan. And ISI chief got 1 year extension.
> 
> More Pakistani have died in this WOT then Americans in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> The following messages has been clear from the beginning:
> _
> With us or against us. You don't want to mess with the most powerful nation on Earth.
> Beggars can't be choosers.
> _I feel ashamed. Though, I am hardly surprised.
> 
> When we will stand on our feet?



Not in near future


----------



## Dance

Why are you people so surprised?! You knew the government would do this eventually. When have they ever done something right for Pakistan, they're American slaves. As for being ashamed of "being Pakistani" well I'm glad you won't call yourselves Pakistani anymore, Pakistan doesnt need any more weak people so please do move to countries like india. 

As for the indians, I know its hard for you people not to troll but I'm getting a little annoyed by the stupid comments that are being made by you people in the thread. Leave the retarded comments for places like BR, cause no one cares about your opinion.


----------



## Awesome

secretservice said:


> Listen Imran Khan on Geo tv ....


 
He said so right, the solution to this enforced prostitution lies in constitution avenue. Shahra-e-Dastoor has become Shahra-e-Dalaal and it needs to be overthrown. Insaf chahiye bass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

AstanoshKhan said:


> It's a fair trial. The families took the advantage on behest of forgiving Davis - money plus visas. Let's not make an issue out of it now. If the deceased families didn't want him to be hanged no one can - chapter closed and get over this nonsense BS of ''ashamed being Pakistani''. If someone of you were in this place and offered this much money/benefits could fall easily too but it's that nationalism and anti-US sentiments makes us in spewing unnecessary statements/words.


Do you think that their was any other option? You could really hang a person whom had backing from US PRESIDENT? 

From day one, it was becoming apparent that blood money would be the only option for this case.

I am not criticizing the decision of family members of victims though. However, some family members are claiming that they were not consulted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Devil Soul said:


> why are u so offended? your here just for flame posts .... if u guys had so much of GAIRAT .. you would had neva let the man behind bhopal tragedy free.. so spare this is lectures on gairat ..


 
bharatis (Indians) were offended earlier when we were keeping Davis now they are offended over his released because it has spoiled their hopes of escalating tension between US and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Jana said:


> you are the one who is trolling here. Bhopal is as much connected with your rant about dignity .
> 
> You dont have any right to speak about dignity at all first you should ask your own government over bhopal to show some dignity before speaking against Pakistan



Can you stay on topic.

A lot of emotional posting and here you are trying to tell of India and Indians.

Typicla Jana, even when your nation is wrong, you would defend it. Like that Jana.


----------



## alphamale

well this was always on the card, he was to be freed today or tomorrow. some pakistanis are getting too much emotional on this issue. think why for a single person pakistan would want to destroy it's relations with U.S & then there would have sanctions. victims family had no choice except taking money because till now they would have observed that davis was never going to convicted. pak govt. has striked a good deal. govts. are not run with emotions. don't curse ur govt, any other nation would have done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

4 days after the CIA chief and the ISI chief had a phone conversation, case is done. The Dead peoples families are in the US and extremists and liberals are pissed because they got nothing out of it. Well instead of getting something, electricity is gonna go up 2% and milk is 70Rs/kilo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mr42O

lanaat he hum saab pakistanio par. duab ke mar jao.

Nawaz, Zardari all are kan****. If Pakistani ppl dont come to street now tha we dont deserv better. Hum par allah ki taraf se lanat he


----------



## Devil Soul

both parties reached a settlement ...but it surely did send a wrong signal & the credibility of the current gov which is zero will further slide to MINUS zero which i dont mind, who will take advantage of all this saga .. the opposition, the uneducated mullah and Khan .....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Another blunder by the c....ya party(pee pee pee)....

First anti Pak activities.
2)Playing provincial card.
3)Lying on national tv.
4)Forcing the founder members to resign on sayin the truth.
5)Corruption.
6)Now this.


----------



## Spring Onion

Gene said:


> your peole have no guarantee of justice in their own country(some one can kill anybody & can free from jail by throwing some money on the decesaed's family members face !!)
> & you are saying it "a good arrangement" !!!!
> 
> how can you expect these families will have a good living standard in US,when they can't live in their own country with dignity??


 
oh please keeping in view brutal massacre of Muslims in Gujrat and killing of justice , also since 84 the Sikhs are also looking for justice but nothing has been done so please spare us of your fake dignity talk viz a viz india.

please show us some dignity by giving justice to victims of Bhopal tragedy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

DV RULES said:


> Asim
> 
> You are respecting them to evaluate on 2 dollars,* they even not penny hos. *.


 
Its not 'they'- its we- equally responsible 2 penny hos.


----------



## Secret Service

what about the US embassy car who killed a Biker violating traffic rules and over speeding....??
is their another law for Americans and different for Pakistanis ...???


----------



## Bratva

Asim Aquil said:


> Dude, fine, we'll kill every ghareeb because we're all supposed to be 2 dollar hos right? In no civilized nation of the world you can forgive anyone for murder in exchange for money. We are so proud of Pakistan for behaving like a 2 dollar ho.


 
Asim Sahab, The Civilized Islam Has the Clause of Blood Money, As a Practicing Muslim, If you don't believe the Clause, then What Can I Say?


----------



## Dance

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Another blunder by the c....ya party(pee pee pee)....
> 
> First anti Pak activities.
> 2)Playing provincial card.
> 3)Lying on national tv.
> 4)Forcing the founder members to resign on sayin the truth.
> 5)Corruption.
> 6)Now this.


 
They are definitely finished, I'm pretty sure they won't be winning any elections any time soon ( unless they rig the vote). I just hope that parties like PML-N meet the same fate.


----------



## DV RULES

sodocpkgj said:


> Hi everyone. I actually could have sworn that i love pakistan more than anything but gotta say today i lost faith in pakistani people, its government once again let us down so yes, pakistan is a country where people sell their dignity for dollars, they sell their dauhters, mothers, but above all they sold their nation for a few dollars, nothing close to what my beautiful land is worth.
> 
> I love Pakistan to death, i would do anything for it but i lost my faith in Pakistani people.



*You are not here alone, our people are those who over an bottle of PEPSI or COLA can do everything what their master will said to do.*

*We are SLAVES, SLAVES & SLAVES. *

*Lovers & obedient to* ANGREEZ SARKAR.


----------



## Spring Onion

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Can you stay on topic.
> 
> A lot of emotional posting and here you are trying to tell of India and Indians.
> 
> Typicla Jana, even when your nation is wrong, you would defend it. Like that Jana.


 
lolz yes i am telling you because your bharati is poking his nose in our internal matter and talking of dignity when you Indians yourself have failed to show it in Bhopal tragedy case.

please spare us of your poking into our affairs .


and as far as my nation is concerned there is NOTHING wrong it. its good for the greater interests of the country. Period


----------



## Manas

forcetrip said:


> 4 days after the CIA chief and the ISI chief had a phone conversation, case is done. The Dead peoples families are in the US and extremists and liberals are pissed because they got nothing out of it. Well instead of getting something, electricity is gonna go up 2% and milk is 70Rs/kilo.


 
Victims families are give US asylum?? Right .Smart.


----------



## Kinetic

Just watched on TV that Davis has been charged for murder but released. Charging for murder on one hand and releasing on the other? How is that possible?


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Is it me, or is Jana trolling by keeping out of topic and trolling about a incident that happened 27 years!! ago.

Not Jana is mentioning Gurjarat, next post she will talk about British empire attacking India, next post she will talk about how Bharatis took India from Portugal who discovered then and then... hope you get it.


----------



## Gene

Jana said:


> bharatis (Indians) were offended earlier when we were keeping Davis now they are offended over his released because it has spoiled their hopes of escalating tension between US and Pakistan


 
India have nothing to do with in davis case.there was far more stress between the two countries from the beginning of afgan war..it is just a example.

Don't try to hide your frustration with your idiotic imaginative posts.


----------



## Awesome

mafiya said:


> Asim Sahab, The Civilized Islam Has the Clause of Blood Money, As a Practicing Muslim, If you don't believe the Clause, then What Can I Say?


 
These things are practiced by people who are ready to have their nation slaughtered. You can call it civilized Islam to massage your egos, but in reality you have just behaved like a 2 dollar prostitute. Nationhood and national interests are for you, and you are meant to be a slave and a dog nation forever.


If Iqbal were alive he would revise his words to say

Tu hai, gir aur mar
Amreeka ke kadmon par

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Kinetic said:


> Just watched on TV that Davis has been charged for murder but released. Charging for murder on one hand and releasing on the other? How is that possible?


 
the families of victims if pardon the killer then he can be released thats how it was done . *370 Million Ruppees and 18 American Visas For Victims Families*


----------



## JonAsad

It was bound to happen- we could not punish him- plain and simple- 
Its a good thing- he was released after paying Blood Money- that in itself is the admission of guilt from the american-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Jana said:


> lolz yes i am telling you because your bharati is poking his nose in our internal matter and talking of dignity when you Indians yourself have failed to show it in Bhopal tragedy case.
> 
> please spare us of your poking into our affairs .
> 
> 
> and as far as my nation is concerned there is NOTHING wrong it. its good for the greater interests of the country. Period



*Bhopal was an accident , though negligence was there.*

Our courts never pressed murder charges against Anderson, then released him . *He is still bail and considered an absconder by the indian courts*..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kinetic said:


> Just watched on TV that Davis has been charged for murder but released. Charging for murder on one hand and releasing on the other? How is that possible?


 
Under pakistani law it is possible as long as victims are willing to accept the blood money & pardon the criminal. But what's interesting to note here is that he wasn't charged with the crimes like espionage, for which there is no pardon!! so.. it's a face saving exercise by both parties!!


----------



## alphamale

Jana said:


> you are the one who is trolling here. Bhopal is as much connected with your rant about dignity .
> 
> You dont have any right to speak about dignity at all first you should ask your own government over bhopal to show some dignity before speaking against Pakistan


 
i agree with that. india was in same position like pakistan is now. indian members should not defend that case.


----------



## Secret Service

deleted.......!


----------



## Kinetic

Jana said:


> lolz yes i am telling you because your bharati is poking his nose in our internal matter and talking of dignity when you Indians yourself have failed to show it in Bhopal tragedy case.



Never heard of such story before? Did you made this? Warren Anderson was an industrialist and Bhopal tragedy was industrial disaster.


----------



## kugga

Asim Aquil said:


> Use your brains there can be no forgiving a person for murder! Blood money makes sense for someone you kill in an accident. Laws should not be so easy to abuse, our laws truly have today shown that we are 2 dollar hos.
> 
> Bow to your American masters


 
You and I want the same thing "Justice" but I don't abuse religious laws or religion for any wrong doing of a human being but you did that... 

at that time I was of my mind so can't control my feeling... you and your likes don't spare a single incident without abusing religion... 

although your are the most mild one.


----------



## justanobserver

Kinetic said:


> Never heard of such story before? Did you made this? Warren Anderson was an industrialist and Bhopal tragedy was industrial disaster.


 
But why is this topic being deflected to India? That was 1984 and India was weak, repeating our mistakes ain't prudent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Jana said:


> lolz yes i am telling you because your bharati is poking his nose in our internal matter and talking of dignity when you Indians yourself have failed to show it in Bhopal tragedy case.
> 
> please spare us of your poking into our affairs .
> 
> 
> and as far as my nation is concerned there is NOTHING wrong it. its good for the greater interests of the country. Period


 
Just leave it. Taking lame shots and trolling about Pakistan gives meaning to some peoples lives


----------



## DV RULES

SAUD-404 said:


> I mean come on im shocked by this news how can some middle class families sell there sons just to get american visas people these families should be killed, there is absolutely no national pride in them those three who were killed by that SOB Davis were our brother too and we felt sad for them and wanted revange


 
Drama bazi & nothing.
Rang bazi & nothing


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Glorious Resolve said:


> It was bound to happen- we could not punish him- plain and simple-
> Its a good thing- he was released after paying Blood Money- that in itself is the admission of guilt from the american-



What good is blood money to the odinary Pakistani?

Exatly, nothing, thinkings its good for you guys.


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> These things are practiced by people who are ready to have their nation slaughtered. You can call it civilized Islam to massage your egos, but in reality you have just behaved like a 2 dollar prostitute. Nationhood and national interests are for you, and you are meant to be a slave and a dog nation forever.
> 
> 
> If Iqbal were alive he would revise his words to say
> 
> Tu hai, gir aur mar
> Amreeka ke kadmon par


 
Asim please dont talk about Nationhood and national interests )))) we have seen many things on the forum compromised for other things over Nationhood and national interests . the bottom line is its all about different interests by different people .

*the entire episode is sad indeed but again you got the lizard in mouth which you could not swallowed neither you could have spit it. so what was the solution ?? *

lets accept this was bound to happen and in the same way. next time first decide whether to allow US spies here or not then you can have a firm stand otherwise when you yourself allow them you dont have any face saving


----------



## Gene

Jana said:


> oh please keeping in view brutal massacre of Muslims in Gujrat and killing of justice , also since 84 the Sikhs are also looking for justice but nothing has been done so please spare us of your fake dignity talk viz a viz india.
> 
> please show us some dignity by giving justice to victims of Bhopal tragedy



i can understand your frustration..
but now you should better stick to the toipc.we will discuss your frustration thoughts later. 

although i can't expect anything from jurno like you who says "that was a good arrangement & they will have a good living standard in US"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

China should of got involved and backed up Pakistan.

Would of been great to see how USA would of reacted. I think they would of backed out


----------



## Kinetic

Jana said:


> the families of victims if pardon the killer then he can be released thats how it was done . *370 Million Ruppees and 18 American Visas For Victims Families*


 
This is not rule of law. There is no such law anywhere in the world. A man who murdered two persons on the busy street cannot go free like this. This is not good, wrong signal to the people of the country.


----------



## Spring Onion

alphamale said:


> i agree with that. india was in same position like pakistan is now. indian members should not defend that case.


 
Sir Indian members are free to defend their own case i have no issue with that but talking about dignity and other emotional rants are uncalled for.


i wonder why Indians are getting so offended over this development in Pakistan


----------



## T-Faz

Islamis Laws: Helping US and Saudi Arabia since 1984.

Qisas is a part of the laws brought in by another puppet of the US to legitimize Jihad.

These laws have only brought us shame, contempt and hatred.

Don't you people see, how these laws have not helped any common person but the elite and their masters.

I agree with Asim, we need to remove the laws, they do not belong here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Jana said:


> oh please keeping in view brutal massacre of Muslims in Gujrat and killing of justice , also since 84 the Sikhs are also looking for justice but nothing has been done so please spare us of your fake dignity talk viz a viz india.
> 
> please show us some dignity by giving justice to victims of Bhopal tragedy



Disgraceful post!

And I wasted a Thank you on that. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

Why he was not charged for terrorist activities... not for keeping illegal weapons... not for espionage our leaders once again won the hearts of their masters...... And we'll vote them once again to F*** us a bit more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Kinetic said:


> This is not rule of law. There is no such law anywhere in the world. A man who murdered two persons on the busy street cannot go free like this. This is not good, wrong signal to the people of the country.


 
lemme correct u here.. Blood money is allowed if agreed by both parties & this law is being followed in almost all Islamic countries....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Kinetic said:


> This is not rule of law. *There is no such law anywhere in the world.* A man who murdered two persons on the busy street cannot go free like this. This is not good, wrong signal to the people of the country.


 
IF they victims family forgive the person who committed the crime, then are free to go. Its called Islamic law. Maybe you should some research before going off on a rant.


----------



## Spring Onion

Kinetic said:


> This is not rule of law. There is no such law anywhere in the world. A man who murdered two persons on the busy street cannot go free like this. This is not good, wrong signal to the people of the country.


 
Sir there is also NO law in the world where a god can appear in court as witness but its a law in India according to Indian Constitution 

*similarly we are not talking about world but Pakistan and its a law according to Pakistani Constitution *


----------



## Awesome

kugga said:


> You and I want the same thing "Justice" but I don't abuse religious laws or religion for any wrong doing of a human being but you did that...
> 
> at that time I was of my mind so can't control my feeling... you and your likes don't spare a single incident without abusing religion...
> 
> although your are the most mild one.


 
This is not abuse of religion, its abuse of our religiousity. I am a Muslim too, but I don't feel the need to be told how to be a Muslim by my government, I know my faraiz and my haqooq and it has nothing to do with the state.

When the state comes in shoving its versions of religion upon me, then it stops to be religion, because I am answerable to Allah, not Zardari or any Mullah. Thats why all successful nations of the world keep their nation's importance so high that the entire world is sacrificial for the good of the nation. We reduce it down to THIS.

The results speak for themselves. You aukaad has been shown to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> yes listening to him he is also speaking emotionally.
> 
> saying case should have been played in Pakistani court lolzzz as if it was not in court.



yeah everybody is emotional except the sold out.


----------



## Kinetic

justanobserver said:


> But why is this topic being deflected to India? That was 1984 and India was weak, repeating our mistakes ain't prudent.


 
It is not about weak or strong but Warren Anderson was the CEO of the company and he was not in India at that time. He came to India to see cause of damage only after he was given safe passage by the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Asim Aquil said:


> Do you think you deserve any better? WE persecute innocent minorities because we have power. Do you think people who are more powerful than us won't do the same to you? It's very appropriate that the very laws everyone has been saying should be revoked we what were used to use kill us and then ditch us like a used condom.
> 
> The actual heir of Faheem's, his widow is on tape saying "I want blood for blood", baaki hotay kaun hain to prostitute themselves for money? The injustices we have committed on others, this is what we deserved.


 
Did you still believe that we are different then prostitute? Is there any difference?

They use ISI as condom in Afghan war, Bosnia war, Taliba, etc as i understand we have to proud over it that we are used like condom. 
But not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Kinetic said:


> It is not about weak or strong but Warren Anderson was the CEO of the company and he was not in India at that time. He came to India to see cause of damage only after he was given safe passage by the govt.


 
Dude don't reply to the obvious baits related to India. And let's not go offtopic


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Jana said:


> Sir there is also NO law in the world where a god can appear in court as witness but its a law in India according to Indian Constitution
> 
> *similarly we are not talking about world but Pakistan and its a law according to Pakistani Constitution *



I think you have said the words "India", "Indians" and "bharatis" more then all Indians put together on this thread.

Now you tell me, who is more addicted with us?


----------



## Dance

Double Post


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

It is a very neat manner how the whole issue has been solved.

Since the provisions of the Sharia has been used, nobody can complain or criticise that Pakistan has buckled under US pressure.

Diya is a valid provision in the Sharia law how murders are solved.


----------



## Secret Service

PPP ( Pagal Phan***d Party)


----------



## Dance

Double Post.


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> yeah everybody is emotional except the sold out.


 
bwahahahaha only those are emotional who wana cash the situation for own interests.

look at PML Q , Imran and so on. and oh well wait for the "Mullahs" a popular phrase used by neo liberals. now its interesting the neo liberals are talking about real Islam and mullah will talk about twisting Islamic law.

lolzzz you guys are interesting


----------



## LeGenD

JanjaWeed said:


> Under pakistani law it is possible as long as victims are willing to accept the blood money & pardon the criminal. But what's interesting to note here is that he wasn't charged with the crimes like espionage, for which there is no pardon!! so.. it's a face saving exercise by both parties!!


Considering it as _Pakistani law_ would be wrong. It is Islamic law.

Their are 3 options for victim:


Blood for blood (1st option)
Blood money (2nd option)
Pardon (3rd option)
If the 'aggreived party' is not *strong enough* to avail 1st option, it has other two options.

Raymond was a strong man. Punishment was out of question in his case. 1st option was ruled out from day one.

So option 2 makes most sense. At least, the aggreived party got something in return. Surely, a *less dignified option* but what could those poor individuals do?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga

Asim Aquil said:


> This is not abuse of religion, its abuse of our religiousity. I am a Muslim too, but I don't feel the need to be told how to be a Muslim by my government, I know my faraiz and my haqooq and it has nothing to do with the state.
> 
> When the state comes in shoving its versions of religion upon me, then it stops to be religion, because I am answerable to Allah, not Zardari or any Mullah. Thats why all successful nations of the world keep their nation's importance so high that the entire world is sacrificial for the good of the nation. We reduce it down to THIS.
> 
> The results speak for themselves. You aukaad has been shown to you.


 
Qasaas is Islamic law and Islam has laws to be impelmented by the state.. Its an Islamic state and state of Muslims so Islamic laws are meant to be there..... 
We all are answerable to Allah also on this matter that why we didn't implemented his laws... Islam is not all about rituals that you people want to make it.. it's a code of conduct for all.. Islamic sharia is for a state not for individuals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mautkimaut

Jana said:


> Sir there is also NO law in the world where a god can appear in court as witness but its a law in India according to Indian Constitution
> 
> *similarly we are not talking about world but Pakistan and its a law according to Pakistani Constitution *


 
jana ko mirchi lag gayi hai ..that is why she is bringing India to justify selling of Pakistani honor.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Jana said:


> Sir Indian members are free to defend their own case i have no issue with that but talking about dignity and other emotional rants are uncalled for.
> 
> 
> i wonder why Indians are getting so offended over this development in Pakistan



I am *totally* in agreement with you on this post. I cannot understand why my fellow countryfolk are so shocked by this development of the freeing of Davis with blood or other money. I mean in a country where sovereignity no longer exists with drones from a foreign nation willy nilly attacking its citizens , why the hype over the release of a CIA operative. We all knew that you would capitulate eventually. It was just a matter of working out the financial package. So Indian countryfolk, please stop adding gharam masala to these peoples' dilemma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

mautkimaut said:


> jana ko mirchi lag gayi hai ..that is why she is bringing India to justify selling of Pakistani honor.


 
She is using India to troll and to make herself feel better.


----------



## Gene

Devil Soul said:


> lemme correct u here.. Blood money is allowed if agreed by both parties & this law is being followed in almost all Islamic countries....


 
If that was the case ,why so much drama??
just ask US to give some so called "blood money".i bet they will happily give money.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> It is a very neat manner how the whole issue has been solved.
> 
> Since the provisions of the Sharia has been used, nobody can complain or criticise that Pakistan has buckled under US pressure.
> 
> Diya is a valid provision in the Sharia law how murders are solved.


 
This is a purely negotiated transaction that has taken place, under the aegis of religious laws (Doctrine of _Qisas_ and _Diyya_). All notions of national pride etc are not relevant in the context.


----------



## kugga

and one more thing please stop your dictation overseas pakistanis... if you want a change come bring it and be a part of it... It's really easy to point fingers on others... but come here feel all the difficulties and then say anything at least then your opinion would be genuine without any influence from foreigners...


----------



## T-Faz

kugga said:


> Qasaas is Islamic law and Islam has laws to be impelmented by the state.. Its an Islamic state and state of Muslims so Islamic laws are meant to be there.....
> We all are answerable to Allah also on this matter that why we didn't implemented his laws... Islam is not all about rituals that you people want to make it.. it's a code of conduct for all.. Islamic sharia is for a state not for individuals...



So then why do you have a problem with the release of Raymond Davis?

After all he has used an Islamic law to save his life.

You should also respect the person who uses this law and being an 'Islamic' country, he has used his full rights.


----------



## Spring Onion

mautkimaut said:


> jana ko mirchi lag gayi hai ..that is why she is bringing India to justify selling of Pakistani honor.


 
lolzzz hypocrisy on Indians' part at high level when Afia case was on and Pakistanis were speaking against it and talking about honour then you Indians were saying otherway round and now you are talking about honour


lolzz mirchi tau bhartion ko lagi ha because Indians were waiting for more tension between US and Pakistan over Davis issue.

But now as its been solved with mutual understanding. how it was done who are involved that is another issue.

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




mautkimaut said:


> jana ko mirchi lag gayi hai ..that is why she is bringing India to justify selling of Pakistani honor.


 
lolzzz hypocrisy on Indians' part at high level when Afia case was on and Pakistanis were speaking against it and talking about honour then you Indians were saying otherway round and now you are talking about honour


lolzz mirchi tau bhartion ko lagi ha because Indians were waiting for more tension between US and Pakistan over Davis issue.

But now as its been solved with mutual understanding. how it was done who are involved that is another issue.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Anyway its over, time to move on now.


----------



## Kompromat

Elmo said:


> Today the Americans will be thanking Zia and his Islamisation policy. There was no diyat before that.
> 
> And there he flew away.


 
So much for "The Islamic Republic"


----------



## lionheart1

Jana said:


> lolz yes i am telling you because your bharati is poking his nose in our internal matter and talking of dignity when you Indians yourself have failed to show it in Bhopal tragedy case.
> 
> please spare us of your poking into our affairs .
> 
> 
> and as far as my nation is concerned there is NOTHING wrong it. its good for the greater interests of the country. Period


----------



## justanobserver

CIA contractor acquitted by Pakistani court



> ISLAMABAD, March 16 (Xinhua) -- A Pakistani court Wednesday acquitted CIA contractor, Raymond Davis, facing double murder charges, after families of the slain men accepted compensation, a law minister and lawyers said.
> 
> Earlier a court formally indicted Raymond Davis for killing two Pakistanis in Lahore on Jan. 27.
> 
> Punjab Law Minister, Rana Sanaullah, confirmed that 18 relatives of the slain men struck a compensation deal with Raymond Davis in the court on Wednesday and the judge acquitted the accused. He said that Davis was released and he can go anywhere.
> 
> The U.S. had been trying for reconciliation with the families of the two men with the help of Pakistani government after the matter was referred to the court.
> 
> The U.S. had claimed that Raymond Davis had diplomatic immunity and must be released on the basis of diplomatic immunity.
> 
> Former Foreign Minister, Shah Mehmood Qureshi, said the nation should be informed about the "sudden deal." He said the court verdict supported his stand that Davis did not enjoy blanked immunity.
> 
> Reports said that the U.S. government has paid 20 million rupees (about 235,300 U.S. dollars) as compensation to the families of the slain men.
> 
> Lawyers said that Raymond Davis had contacted the families of the two men and offered compensation on the basis of Islamic law called "Diyat."
> 
> Geo TV reported that an American air force plane has taken 15 men from Pakistan Wednesday evening. The report said Raymond Davis may have also been on the same plane.


----------



## Truth Teller

PlanetWarrior said:


> I am *totally* in agreement with you on this post. I cannot understand why my fellow countryfolk are so shocked by this development of the freeing of Davis with blood or other money. I mean in a country where sovereignity no longer exists with drones from a foreign nation willy nilly attacking its citizens , why the hype over the release of a CIA operative. We all knew that you would capitulate eventually. It was just a matter of working out the financial package. So Indian countryfolk, please stop adding gharam masala to these peoples' dilemma



asim aquil, we all know you love these dravdian indians, but could you actually do something about all your indian brothers trying to do point scoring on pakistan's troubles?


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> So then why do you have a problem with the release of Raymond Davis?
> 
> After all he has used an Islamic law to save his life.
> 
> You should also respect the person who uses this law and being an 'Islamic' country, he has used his full rights.


 
yes we do .


----------



## Roybot

@ Fellow Indians, Just cause Pakistanis are criticizing their country doesn't mean we get a free pass too. There is absolutely no need for our opinion here, as it is not going to change anything. Lay off fellas, this is not cool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leviza

History is recording all of this 

*Davis is Dead now as a agent along with 55 other CIA agents who get exposed and went back to USA*


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Got a question, like in India sometimes, do Pakistanis policemen beat people up while in custody?


----------



## iPhone

the families got 2.5 to 3 million USD and American Citizenship in blood money. The law is there so no one cry foul. You can speculate that the families were bullied but that's just that a speculation. I think once the thinking with a cool head came in, the families saw the life changing oppertunity and took it. We can't and shouldn't blame them for thinking for the prosperity of their and their children's lives.

At this point, I think, it's important for Pakistanis to let it go. I would've wanted the political and religious leaders, all across the board, to accept the family's decision of blood money and honor it and call for a calm it but alas no, IK and the Chaudhris and some religious leaders saw the oppertunity to spew their anti-Ameraniism on air along with their resentment and conspiracies on-air. Is now the time to rile the public's anger? for god's sake move on and focus on more important things that matter to entire nation.


----------



## DV RULES

mafiya said:


> *I'm Feeling So Angry at all the So Called Nationalists, The So called Nationalists who are living outside of Pakistan Making Hand sum Earnings and having no idea what people in Pakistan Go through everyday, If the So Called Nationalists have Guts, Why didn't they supported the families? Can they support them on Monthly Basis? If they Had assured the families, the Obviously victim families would have not acted this way.
> 
> All the So Called Nationalists, The aggrieved victims had only One Son, Faheem, They could not have survived without him, they didnt have any hope for their Future, Yes Their Future which could only be made Through Money, Think your Self in their Positions, and then come out Thumping Chests
> 
> Disgusting Emotional Rants! And You Indians, "Jin Kay Gher Sheeshay kay ho, Un Ko Dusro Par Pathar Nahi Phenkna Chahye"*


 
Strange, this is called double slandered nation. If they want to get money to compensate this tragedy then why not they discussed it before all this BS topi drama? Why they involved nation into this screwed stage play? Why they didn't make press conference to clear their position that this was their personal case and nation has nothing to involve? Why the hell they didn't accept it when first time US offered them same money & conditions?

What was the need to allegedly kill poor widow of Faheem?
We know rules of Qasas. No need to point out nationalism of overseas Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

T-Faz said:


> So then why do you have a problem with the release of Raymond Davis?
> 
> After all he has used an Islamic law to save his life.
> 
> You should also respect the person who uses this law and being an 'Islamic' country, he has used his full rights.



I have problem because this was not just a murder case he was an American spy working for CIA, what he did was a terrorist act not a simple murder case... the victim families were pressurized for Qasaas they were not by their will ready for that... Islam does not allow a victim to be pressurized for Qasaas.... 

and you guys got an opportunity to bash Islam... cashing every single opportunity...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mautkimaut

Jana said:


> lolzzz hypocrisy on Indians' part at high level when Afia case was on and Pakistanis were speaking against it and talking about honour then you Indians were saying otherway round and now you are talking about honour
> 
> 
> lolzz mirchi tau bhartion ko lagi ha because Indians were waiting for more tension between US and Pakistan over Davis issue.
> 
> But now as its been solved with mutual understanding. how it was done who are involved that is another issue.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> lolzzz hypocrisy on Indians' part at high level when Afia case was on and Pakistanis were speaking against it and talking about honour then you Indians were saying otherway round and now you are talking about honour
> 
> 
> lolzz mirchi tau bhartion ko lagi ha because Indians were waiting for more tension between US and Pakistan over Davis issue.
> 
> But now as its been solved with mutual understanding. how it was done who are involved that is another issue.


 

I know . you must be hurting..i will leave this thread..good that you resolved mutually..or not..


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> bwahahahaha only those are emotional who wana cash the situation for own interests.
> 
> look at PML Q , Imran and so on. and oh well wait for the "Mullahs" a popular phrase used by neo liberals. now its interesting the neo liberals are talking about real Islam and mullah will talk about twisting Islamic law.
> 
> lolzzz you guys are interesting


 
Madam!
we ordinary Pakistanis only demand honor & dignity which is an alien concept to american boot lickers. your media gets $$$ from america not we and it's your journalists who dance in cia parties not we ordinary people.

yeah we see who's cashing the situation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Thinking about it, if this had happen to India.

What do you think India would of done? I say same. :s


----------



## fatman17

al-jazeera is reporting that $3.34m paid as diyat for the pardon/release of raymond davis - the killer of 2 pakistanis!!!
long live democracy!!!


----------



## Truth Teller

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Got a question, like in India sometimes, do Pakistanis policemen beat people up while in custody?


 
Stop trying to compare your dravidian country with Pakistan.


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> yes we do .



You respect Raymond Davis, a murderer.

Knowing full and well that the families were forced to take the blood money, well whatever is left of it anyway.

Knowing that he killed people without any remorse.

Knowing that he was causing harm to our nation.

Knowing that his release will mean that others view us as weak and feeble.

This is what these laws have given us, nothing but shame and servitude to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Truth Teller said:


> Stop trying to compare your dravidian country with Pakistan.


 
True, Pakistan sell people for money.


----------



## mautkimaut

fatman17 said:


> al-jazeera is reporting that $3.34m paid as diyat for the pardon/release of raymond davis - the killer of 2 pakistanis!!!
> long live democracy!!!


 
bhai jaan ki kimat laga di ....galat kiya..i know it is in Islamic law, but they should have atleast sentenced him to a prison sentence of 10 years


----------



## DV RULES

Asim Aquil said:


> He said so right, the solution to this enforced prostitution lies in constitution avenue. Shahra-e-Dastoor has become Shahra-e-Dalaal and it needs to be overthrown. Insaf chahiye bass.


 
*Shahra-e-Hira Mandi*, more perfect in my point of views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> Asim please dont talk about Nationhood and national interests )))) we have seen many things on the forum compromised for other things over Nationhood and national interests . the bottom line is its all about different interests by different people .
> 
> *the entire episode is sad indeed but again you got the lizard in mouth which you could not swallowed neither you could have spit it. so what was the solution ?? *
> 
> lets accept this was bound to happen and in the same way. next time first decide whether to allow US spies here or not then you can have a firm stand otherwise when you yourself allow them you dont have any face saving


 
What should I accept? Ke humari doh takkay ki aukaad nahi hai? What should I accept? No wait, main koi 2 dollar ho nahi hoon jo main accept karloon koi bhi zyadati...

Aise dastoor ko, subhe benoor ko,
Main nahi maanta, main nahi maanta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

My 2 cents, mods should close this thread 1 hour to calm people down.

To much dribble is being posted here.


----------



## Abu Basit

where is that king of suo moto action MR. chaudhry~ sab kay sab bay'ghairat hain,


----------



## T-Faz

kugga said:


> I have problem because this was not just a murder case he was an American spy working for CIA, what he did was a terrorist act not a simple murder case... the victim families were pressurized for Qasaas they were not by their will ready for that... Islam does not allow a victim to be pressurized for Qasaas....
> 
> and you guys got an opportunity to bash Islam... cashing every single opportunity...


 
So what, he used a law and that is valid.

He has paid more than enough to cover his vices.

As for being forced to accept Qisas, then its the application of the law itself that is questionable.

We are not bashing Islam, remeber that, we are bashing these laws which have no place in the modern world.

Simple put, if this law didn't exist, he would not be able to find a solution for his release.


----------



## iPhone

fatman17 said:


> al-jazeera is reporting that $3.34m paid as diyat for the pardon/release of raymond davis - the killer of 2 pakistanis!!!
> *long live democracy!!!*



if that was sarcasm, it was totally uncalled for. Diyat is a valid law of the country. All of us here who are sitting on our high horses and judging the families' decision of blood money, aren't in their shoes. It was their loved ones who died and it was their decision to get compensation plus more. We should all lay off.

And shame on IK and the chaudhairs for once again continuing with their non-sense rants.


----------



## A1Kaid

The victims family pardoned RD! In my opinion, that family deserves to extremely suffer as they did before. What an act of treason by all parties.

Pakistanis must demonstrate and seize Zardari and his henchmen. ISI run by a pro-US "pragmatic traitor"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganguly

Davis best selling book " My journey from hell"


----------



## Awesome

Truth Teller said:


> asim aquil, we all know you love these dravdian indians, but could you actually do something about all your indian brothers trying to do point scoring on pakistan's troubles?


 
Indians? You care about what Indians are saying? Just wait, you'd have the entire world's laanat soon. Indians toh boleinge, apni kaum ki harkatein dekho, paise ki khaatir mulk dushman ko chorh dia!

Agar burai ka saath doh ge, toh phir gaalian sunney ki aadat daal lo. This zillat is all that you deserve!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Machoman

Lanat hai hum sub Pakistani koom par, what a shame. Next time for money we will sell everything..........I am ashamed to call myself a pakistani.....


----------



## Kompromat

iPhone said:


> if that was sarcasm, it was totally uncalled for. Diyat is a valid law of the country. All of us here who are sitting on our high horses and judging the families' decision of blood money, aren't in their shoes. It was their loved ones who died and it was their decision to get compensation plus more. We should all lay off.
> 
> And shame on IK and the chaudhairs for once again continuing with their non-sense rants.



It was a National matter not just about a god damn family , it was about our nationality and what can or cannot happen in Pakistan.

US just slapped us in the face again , if you cannot feel that then shame on you too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

DelhiDareDevil said:


> True, Pakistan sell people for money.


 
True with little correction change pakistan with our leaders.

"Pakistani leaders sell people for money"


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Indians? You care about what Indians are saying? Just wait, you'd have the entire world's laanat soon. Indians toh boleinge, apni kaum ki harkatein dekho, paise ki khaatir mulk dushman ko chorh dia!
> 
> Agar burai ka saath doh ge, toh phir gaalian sunney ki aadat daal lo. This zillat is all that you deserve!


 
Mubarik ho yaar asim , it feels so great to be a Pakistani today !!


----------



## Abu Basit

Asim Aquil said:


> Indians? You care about what Indians are saying? Just wait, you'd have the entire world's laanat soon. Indians toh boleinge, apni kaum ki harkatein dekho, paise ki khaatir mulk dushman ko chorh dia!
> 
> Agar burai ka saath doh ge, toh phir gaalian sunney ki aadat daal lo. This zillat is all that you deserve!



i have already started receiving lanat.


----------



## Kompromat

*"All that is required for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing."*

Edmund Burke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Today we should officially change the name of our country to "United States of Pakistan".


----------



## Leviza

*Big Question on courts/punjab gov/National gov as well

killing was not the only case on him , what about illegal weapons with him COURTS SHOULD HAVE FEE HIM WITH NOT TO LEAVE THE COUNTRY AND JUSTICE................*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Basit

Leviza said:


> *Big Question on courts/punjab gov/National gov as well
> 
> killing was not the only case on him , what about illegal weapons with him COURTS SHOULD HAVE FEE HIM WITH NOT TO LEAVE THE COUNTRY AND JUSTICE................*


 
*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## Kompromat

I am Feeling as if someone has stripped my clothes off -- i won't be able to look Yanks in the eye anymore.

We should commit a collective suicide !


----------



## Kompromat

truthseeker2010 said:


> Today we should officially change the name of our country to "United States of Pakistan".


 
No we should call ourselves "A nation full of Wankers"


----------



## Machoman

WE SELL EVERYTHING NOW, PLEASE GIVE US MONEY AND BUY ANYTHING, KILL US, RAPE US, GANG RAPE US, SHOT US, F@#$K US ALL GOOD MY FRIEND JUST SHOW US SOME DOLLARS BABY....... WE ARE PROUD PAKISTANI.


----------



## mautkimaut

Black Blood said:


> I am Feeling as if someone has stripped my clothes off -- i won't be able to look Yanks in the eye anymore.
> 
> We should commit a collective suicide !


 
s-h*t happens dude.

leave it..time to move on..there are other problems to take care of


----------



## Truth Teller

Machoman said:


> I am ashamed to call myself a pakistani.....


 
Good for you. Do us all a favour and dont call yourself Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

mautkimaut said:


> s-h*t happens dude.
> 
> leave it..time to move on..there are other problems to take care of


 
Its time to make up our mind and change the whole system ----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Gene said:


> If that was the case ,why so much drama??
> just ask US to give some so called "blood money".i bet they will happily give money.


 
there was a lot more happening behind the scene than just blood money deal.. lets be honest u me or no one on the forum really knows what deals were reached under the cover of blood money saga..... so instead of jumping on conclusion its better to wait for few more details to emerge


----------



## Secret Service

Black Blood said:


> I am Feeling as if someone has stripped my clothes off -- i won't be able to look Yanks in the eye anymore.
> 
> We should commit a collective suicide !


 
why should we...?? all those people who take $$$$ should suffer....lanat political parties par...!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Id shoot such a guy if such a thing happens infront of me.... n happily face the consequences.


----------



## Kompromat

Truth Teller said:


> Good for you. Do us all a favour and dont call yourself Pakistani.


 
I am feeling the same way. Not too excited about being a Pakistani tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pundit

It's ironic that an implementation of "Islamic law" is painful to the Islamists.

Pakistanis, the world laughs at you.


----------



## A1Kaid

Asim Aquil said:


> Hahaha, go on support these stupid pathetic theocratic laws. It has turned Pakistan into a 2 dolla ho.
> 
> Stupid pathetic law, you can't forgive Murder for money. Money? But we want Blasphemy laws, we want hudood ordinance, we even want laws that allow the nation to be used like a 2 dollar ho.
> 
> That is why secularism is important. Now suffer like a good ho nation.




Your twisting the story in order to support your "secular ideology".

The real reason is a weak and slavish administration.


A secular but weak administration would have done the same.

A strong but Islamic administration would have punished RD.


Also the prosecution should have also charged RD on espionage, perjury, and any other charges that can be brought.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

secretservice said:


> why should we...?? all those people who take $$$$ should suffer....lanat political parties par...!


 
Then we should bring a french style revolt and hang them on light poles !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pundit said:


> It's ironic that an implementation of "Islamic law" is painful to the Islamists.
> 
> Pakistanis, the world laughs at you.


 
look whose talkin... watch ur mouth u lil troll.


----------



## Kompromat

pundit said:


> It's ironic that an implementation of "Islamic law" is painful to the Islamists.
> 
> Pakistanis, the world laughs at you.


 
The law is widely used to solve disputes in Pakistan , its not the issue , the big issue is that he was released even when he had many other charges on him which should have been taken into consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

A1Kaid said:


> ISI run by a pro-US "pragmatic traitor"?


 
Don't worry he is going to get his seat for 1 year more, it means more blasts, suicide attacks, drone attacks & many more.
I fear how many lives he require for the sake of his job?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

Jana said:


> *Here reports are that the families of the boys killed were also given besides monetary comp, US residency/ passports!*


 
are u serious..any source to prove it..
How would the family of the dead men accept a american passport and a residence there????????
Can u provide a link???


----------



## SEAL

Victims have a right to accept blood money, but he wasn't charged in spying case its government and agencies fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

I can't really understand the hoo-haa.

On one hand these Pakistanis say that the law should take its own course and when the law DOES take its own course, they become angry.

RD only made use of a provision in Pakistani law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Guys , I'm shocked.


----------



## Spring Onion

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Got a question, like in India sometimes, do Pakistanis policemen beat people up while in custody?


 
 yes they do as much as Indian police.


----------



## DV RULES

Machoman said:


> Lanat hai hum sub Pakistani koom par, what a shame. Next time for money we will sell everything..........I am ashamed to call myself a pakistani.....


 
Count a million time Laanat from me to.


----------



## iPhone

Black Blood said:


> It was a National matter not just about a god damn family , it was about our nationality and what can or cannot happen in Pakistan.
> 
> US just slapped us in the face again , if you cannot feel that then shame on you too !


 
listen bro, I don't blame you and so many others here for thinking with a head full of emotions. Yeah you can send lanats and shame on people left and right and your identity and whatnot. But emotions are like a bubble, as fast as they develop, they burst just as fast. See if you're feeling the same a week or two from now. 

That said, the thought of this being a national matter, then you held RD in your jails for close to two months, longer than any outsider here predicted, you got all the information out of him, ISI is on top of CIA, their agents and network all exposed. So now you have a spy and do you know what countries do to the spies after they've gotten all the information and whatever deals they make? they deport them. So there is your national matter. 

Now comes the personal matter, which is the two murders. The families got compensated, though no amount of money can replace their loved ones, but i'd say they've gotten enough their next generation will live a comfortable life off of. In my openion, no one here has the right to judge them for that. 

Nothing happend today of a sort that you and many of my countrymen are feeling ashamed of. Diyat is a valid Islamic law which is enforced in Pakistan. It's a norm for people accept blood money for their relatives, we dont judge those families for doing that, we shouldn't judge these two families, too.

I would say Pakistan came out a winner from this episode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

Federal and Provincial governments are corrupt and slave of America.


----------



## Abu Basit

DV RULES said:


> Count a million time Laanat from me to.


 
count me in.


----------



## A1Kaid

In my opinion It would be good to see heads roll.

Top officials in Government and Military must pay for treason. They must pay to their own people. People need to demonstrate and destroy the Zardari government... Allah ki lanaat un logo par.


----------



## Secret Service

Jiss ne jana tha chala geya...ab koi faida nai han lanat behjne ka....its time for complete change ....!


----------



## Spring Onion

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I can't really understand the hoo-haa.
> 
> On one hand these Pakistanis say that the law should take its own course and when the law DOES take its own course, they become angry.
> 
> RD only made use of a provision in Pakistani law.


 
Agree with you. They are just speaking emotionally now simple as that.

and not only many Pakistani but Indian members here also also doing uncalled for hoo haa.

The court has given its verdict according to the law. Now everyone should accept it.

if anyone has any issue with state they should take up all those issues with the concerned state institution.


----------



## Rumporum

wasn't this done according to the Sharia Law thats the law of the land? So whats the issue?


----------



## A1Kaid

Black Blood said:


> Then we should bring a french style revolt and hang them on light poles !


 
This can redeem Pakistan! But instead of light poles I prefer guillotine (punishment for treason). So we can have an accurate "reenactment" of the French Rev...


----------



## Abu Basit

the victim family was forced according to Hamid Mir

YouTube - Raymond Davis-Hamid MIR Views


----------



## Kompromat

A1Kaid said:


> This can redeem Pakistan!


 
Tonight for the first time i envy Iranians , they live in sh!t but live with their heads held high !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

pundit said:


> It's ironic that an implementation of "Islamic law" is painful to the Islamists.
> 
> Pakistanis, the world laughs at you.


 
No its not painful for us. There is nothing wrong in it.

its painful only for emotional goons. 

what is more concerning for us betrayal of our govt on many issues


----------



## TaimiKhan

Well Americans giving money does prove that he had no diplomatic immunity as giving money is accepting the guilt and that he killed innocent people and not some robbers.


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> Agree with you. They are just speaking emotionally now simple as that.
> 
> and not only many Pakistani but Indian members here also also doing uncalled for hoo haa.
> 
> The court has given its verdict according to the law. Now everyone should accept it.
> 
> if anyone has any issue with state they should take up all those issues with the concerned state institution.



have you taken the role of fozia wahhab???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

to all these emotional kids. taunting PAKISTAN for being a selling commodity & who feel ashamed of being a Pakistani of whom few are already outta PAK. get a lawyer... file a petition in SC against the current establishment ... get ur revenge ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ ramporum
pressure was used on the government and the families. The lawyers of family were detained in the jail for 4 hours. This is wrong.


----------



## Devil Soul

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/98407-raymond-davis-trial-davis-freed.html


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Kinetic said:


> Just watched on TV that Davis has been charged for murder but released. Charging for murder on one hand and releasing on the other? How is that possible?



By the Sharia if there is a murder or injury, then by paying blood money or Diya as decided by the Court, one can be released.






Asim Aquil said:


> These things are practiced by people who are ready to have their nation slaughtered. You can call it civilized Islam to massage your egos, but in reality you have just behaved like a 2 dollar prostitute. Nationhood and national interests are for you, and you are meant to be a slave and a dog nation forever.
> 
> 
> If Iqbal were alive he would revise his words to say
> 
> Tu hai, gir aur mar
> Amreeka ke kadmon par



The Sharia allows the payment of Diya for the murderer to be released. 

I think, in this case, it would be frustrating to those Muslims who are more attuned to civil law where a murderer cannot get away so cheaply for his premeditated crime.

However, one has to see the reality. Sharia allows such releases and realpolitiks forces the Pakistan Govt that it is not in her interest to have a faceoff with the US. 

Therefore, to save face, the provision of the Sharia Law came handy so that even the fundamentalists and the orthodox cannot complain that Pakistan buckled under US pressure.


----------



## kursed

Here's the US embassy statement, acknowledging the deal. Check the date of the statement. http://bit.ly/hDwbVs


----------



## Awesome

Abu Basit said:


> the victim family was forced according to Hamid Mir
> 
> YouTube - Raymond Davis-Hamid MIR Views


 
Then what are we waiting for! Naani yaad dila doh Shahra-e-Dastoor walon ko!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> have you taken the role of fozia wahhab???


 
why dont you just mind your own business and take a next flight to any gora country if you are so much ghariati or go on the road put up a placard condemning the decision instead of personal attacks on me.

if you cant them just keep your rants to yourself


----------



## Devil Soul

kursed said:


> Here's the US embassy statement, acknowledging the deal. Check the date of the statement. http://bit.ly/hDwbVs


 
*U.S. AMBASSADOR CAMERON MUNTER ON THE PARDON OF RAYMOND DAVIS*

March 16, 2011

Islamabad - The families of the victims of the January 27 incident in Lahore have pardoned Raymond Davis. I am grateful for their generosity. I wish to express, once again, my regret for the incident and my sorrow at the suffering it caused. 

*I can confirm that the United States Department of Justice has opened an investigation into the incident in Lahore. *

I wish to express my respect for Pakistan and its people, and my thanks for their commitment to building our relationship, to everyone's benefit. Most of all, I wish to reaffirm the importance that America places in its relationship with Pakistan, and the commitment of the American people to work with their Pakistani counterparts to move ahead in ways that will benefit us all. 
U.S. Ambassador Cameron Munter On The Pardon Of Raymond Davis (03/16/2011) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Then what are we waiting for! Naani yaad dila doh Shahra-e-Dastoor walon ko!


 


> Insaf chahiye bass!



Chances of achieving above by Aks and M-16s are pretty big now.


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> oh please keeping in view brutal massacre of Muslims in Gujrat and killing of justice , also since 84 the Sikhs are also looking for justice but nothing has been done so please spare us of your fake dignity talk viz a viz india.
> 
> please show us some dignity by giving justice to victims of Bhopal tragedy


 
Why are you dragging India into this ?


----------



## Kompromat

Devil Soul said:


> *U.S. AMBASSADOR CAMERON MUNTER ON THE PARDON OF RAYMOND DAVIS*
> 
> March 16, 2011
> 
> Islamabad - The families of the victims of the January 27 incident in Lahore have pardoned Raymond Davis. I am grateful for their generosity. I wish to express, once again, my regret for the incident and my sorrow at the suffering it caused.
> 
> *I can confirm that the United States Department of Justice has opened an investigation into the incident in Lahore. *
> 
> I wish to express my respect for Pakistan and its people, and my thanks for their commitment to *building our relationship*, to everyone's benefit. Most of all, I wish to reaffirm the importance that America places in its relationship with Pakistan, and the commitment of the American people to work with their Pakistani counterparts to move ahead in ways that will benefit us all.
> U.S. Ambassador Cameron Munter On The Pardon Of Raymond Davis (03/16/2011) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


 
We p!ss on this relationship !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kursed

Took the screenshot, before they updated it.


----------



## A1Kaid

Are there going to be organized demonstrations? People in Pakistan must demonstrate. All Pakistanis irrespective of belief should demonstrate. People, organize large demonstration in Islamabad and other cities. How can you not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

kursed said:


> Took the screenshot, before they updated it.


 
yes b4 it was 10 March 2011 

well time to take the all gora ppl in pakistan into public hand ...yes we need something like what iran ppl did in 1979....
amriki sundi ko maroo


----------



## Devil Soul

kursed said:


> Took the screenshot, before they updated it.


 
yeah its dated March 10, 2011 which indicate the deal was reached like last week.....


----------



## Awesome

Black Blood said:


> Chances of achieving above by Aks and M-16s are pretty big now.


 
Million man march karo and sab milke bass thook ke aao unsab pe, khudi bisti se hatt jayenge. I don't support weapons.


----------



## Kompromat

*Peaceful demonstrations* Needed !


----------



## Durrak

This is what we were expecting from the very start of this case


----------



## Leviza

*amriki sundi ko maroo
amriki sundi ko maroo
amriki sundi ko maroo
amriki sundi ko maroo
*


----------



## kursed

Identify the right stake holders, ask the right questions and please stop playing into the hands of people who incite you. Incitement is not the cure of the problem here.


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Million man march karo and sab milke bass thook ke aao unsab pe, khudi bisti se hatt jayenge. I don't support weapons.


 
Well if a Million march doesn't happen then what i have said will happen , its just a matter of time.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

get ready for a new govt..... ppp is done.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

A1Kaid said:


> Are there going to be organized demonstrations? People in Pakistan must demonstrate. All Pakistanis irrespective of belief should demonstrate. People, organize large demonstration in Islamabad and other cities. How can you not?


* 
Against whom ????????*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leviza said:


> *amriki sundi ko maroo
> amriki sundi ko maroo
> amriki sundi ko maroo
> amriki sundi ko maroo
> *



??? wat language is this? wat does it mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> get ready for a new govt..... ppp is done.


 
WE need to KILL this Whole SYSTEM not just the PPP !!!


----------



## apophenia

Blowing smoke on this issue, not a good idea. We have bigger problems out there besides this one incident to score much needed brownie points. If the issue is about justice and reaching out to the innocents, lets move on and focus towards making an environment which brings down any/ every form of a "terrorism" and stop giving reasons to other nations to handle our own internal problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

Good decision. At least victims family getting money. If David is imprisoned for 20yr, what would they get.

Their problem will not solve. We all know govt help to victims family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ??? wat language is this? wat does it mean?


 


I don't know what this guy is writing in big red fonts.

Maybe US should give him some money too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ??? wat language is this? wat does it mean?


 
its punjabi:

amriki sundi = american worm which attacks cotton crop.


----------



## TOPGUN

So as thought the bastard is free.. well we all knew it was gong to happen but he won't be in luxury when this bastard is in hell nad burning cuz thats where is he going and thats where his a$$ belongs.


----------



## Devil Soul

Was zardari honest & got only 10% of the blood money???? lol


----------



## mehru

Guys! Control your emotions. There was no way out. This was bound to happen. Fact is that he used a Pakistani law and the victim family has taken money for pardoning him. Case closed!

However i am surprised that he was not prosecuted for carrying illegal weapons and spying? May be because he was allowed to do so by our establishment. Keep in mind that there is an agreement between ISI and CIA regarding their joint operations.


----------



## Kompromat

*The Patriots Out NOW !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Why blame Amrika? The laws used are Sodie tribal laws passed on to us as if Islam and why not, if people are willing to accept that there is no difference between arab culture and islam -- blood money, a state that instead of being the protector of the law is merely a middleman - so why blame politicians, after all where was that hero CJP?? and of course other institutions -- enjoy Izlum, it was good enough to screw the Afghan with it must be good enough to get Pakistan off as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

mehru said:


> Guys! Control your emotions. There was no way out. This was bound to happen. Fact is that he used a Pakistani law and the victim family has taken money for pardoning him. Case closed!
> 
> *However i am surprised* that he was not prosecuted for carrying illegal weapons and spying? May be because he was allowed to do so by our establishment. Keep in mind that there is an agreement between ISI and CIA regarding their joint operations.


 
oh are you , let me tell you something they don't give a damn if you are surprised or not , this is what exactly they wanted to do.

Free him , put him on plane and fly him out !!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Black Blood said:


> *The Patriots Out NOW !!*
> ]


 
why these mullas are out? 
whats wrong in the verdict ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Black Blood said:


> Chances of achieving above by Aks and M-16s are pretty big now.


 
F-16 for beggars, Just like Penny for beggar.

Penny from US on 23 March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Shocking...


----------



## Kompromat

Jana said:


> why these mullas are out?
> whats wrong in the verdict ?


 
Jana please ----------------------


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> why these mullas are out?
> whats wrong in the verdict ?


 
Nothing wrong at all, a valid law was used and that is that.

Maybe these mullahs need to learn about Qisas and Diyat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoseDK

> *Raymond Davis freed: Insaf chahiye bass! *



Kahe ka Insaaf?? Insaaf to ho chuka yaaro!!!

RD is free.


----------



## Awesome



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Thank You Saudi Arab to close the case in the best manner. 
The losing parties are those people in power who allowed US to by pass ISI and Extremist who wanted the case to end Pakistan and US friendship. 
Thanks Saudi Arab to help Pakistan once again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Gift for 23rd march to Pakistani nation by corrupt rulers.


----------



## flameboard

Details will start emerging soon. This is a very sudden step, there was something definitely going on in the background.


Plus will the US take Davis to court? Remember they said it was their law and that he had to be according to the law.


----------



## Roybot

Where is American Eagle? That guy is gonna cre*m his pants when he reads this news!


----------



## Awesome

muse said:


> Why blame Amrika? The laws used are Sodie tribal laws passed on to us as if Islam and why not, if people are willing to accept that there is no difference between arab culture and islam -- blood money, a state that instead of being the protector of the law is merely a middleman - so why blame politicians, after all where was that hero CJP?? and of course other institutions -- enjoy Izlum, it was good enough to screw the Afghan with it must be good enough to get Pakistan off as well.


 
I said over and over on this forum, you use Islam to take away someone's freedom, tomorrow your freedoms would be taken away too. Instead of asking for Islam Islam, Islam, ask for Insaf. There is no insaf in Pakistan and hence that being the root of every problem. We are back to the pre-judges disposition era. We got rid of Musharraf and thought we got rid of the enemy of Insaf. The real enemies are we ourselves, who have made these justifications about when Insaf is okay and when its not. Insaf is one and one for all. Because you didn't believe that, someone more powerful than you came to your country and told you, you don't deserve insaaf!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

roy_gourav said:


> Where is American Eagle? That guy is gonna cre*m his pants when he reads this news!


 
Americans , Indians and all others have the right to laugh at us today , we officially have sold ourselves today -- please laugh at us we are pathetic !!


----------



## mehru

T-Faz said:


> Nothing wrong at all, a valid law was used and that is that.
> 
> Maybe these mullahs need to learn about Qisas and Diyat.


 
It doesn't matter to them. Anything to further their agenda.

They have also forgotten that it's a court decision.


----------



## MUHARIB

And i was thinkin that guy is a goner!!....So much for all the "eye for an eye" talks.


----------



## VCheng

Jana said:


> Agree with you. They are just speaking emotionally now simple as that.
> 
> and not only many Pakistani but Indian members here also also doing uncalled for hoo haa.
> 
> *The court has given its verdict according to the law. Now everyone should accept it.*
> 
> if anyone has any issue with state they should take up all those issues with the concerned state institution.



Wise words indeed JanaJi.


----------



## Awesome

flameboard said:


> Details will start emerging soon. This is a very sudden step, there was something definitely going on in the background.
> 
> 
> Plus will the US take Davis to court? Remember they said it was their law and that he had to be according to the law.


 
Details are simple, US kept its hands clean. It didn't pay the blood money either. Saudis paid the blood money, so there by giving the Americans deniability and Saudis gave them Saudi Passports to let them live out the remainder of their lives out of Pakistan. Only thing that needs to be seen is what the lawyer has said that they were forced into this at gunpoint.


----------



## A1Kaid

Jana said:


> why these mullas are out?
> whats wrong in the verdict ?


 

Not charging RD for espionage, giving nuclear technology/information to terrorists groups, perjury, unlicensed weapons, etc. AFAIK He wasn't charged for these things.

That's what's wrong in the prosecution, that's what we weren't being informed of. Now CIA director in Pakistan is set free after the victims family was "forced" to accept "blood money" for the murders he perpetrated...How does that clear RD of the other major crimes and illegal activities he was involved in.


----------



## Mujeeb47

The law is right , of course. But why the lawyers of family were detained in jail for 4 hours. My friends , law is not used. Pressure is used . Just simple.


----------



## Awesome

A1Kaid said:


> Not charging RD for espionage, giving nuclear technology/information to terrorists groups, perjury, unlicensed weapons, etc. AFAIK He wasn't charged for these things.
> 
> That's what's wrong in the prosecution, that's what we weren't being informed of. Now CIA director in Pakistan is set free after the victims family was "forced" to accept "blood money" for the murders he perpetrated...How does that clear RD of the other major crimes and illegal activities he was involved in.


 
Just today morning we were discussing how they dropped the ball by not laying down the espionage charge.


----------



## VCheng

One of the most important points is the fact that a US citizen cannot be tried twice for the same crime under US law.

The fact that he was indicted but released now means that he will not be tried for any crime in the US either. The Pakistani court system has given him true freedom.


----------



## A1Kaid

Raymond Davis set free after weak liberal secular pathetic PPP, Zardari, and SP court too cowardous and treasonous to rightfully punish him.


----------



## Mujeeb47

What was Saudi chief doing there ?


----------



## A1Kaid

VCheng said:


> One of the most important points is the fact that a US citizen cannot be tried twice for the same crime under US law.
> 
> The fact that he was indicted but released now means that he will not be tried for any crime in the US either. The Pakistani court system has given him true freedom.



He wasn't charged with espionage, or giving nuclear tech and information to terrorists, unlicensed weapons, etc was he?


----------



## HAIDER

Now mullahs got something to cry about.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> I said over and over on this forum, you use Islam to take away someone's freedom, tomorrow your freedoms would be taken away too. Instead of asking for Islam Islam, Islam, ask for Insaf. There is no insaf in Pakistan and hence that being the root of every problem. We are back to the pre-judges disposition era. We got rid of Musharraf and thought we got rid of the enemy of Insaf. The real enemies are we ourselves, who have made these justifications about when Insaf is okay and when its not. Insaf is one and one for all. Because you didn't believe that, someone more powerful than you came to your country and told you, you don't deserve insaaf!


 
The server of this forum is in US go and protest to US for taking advantage of Islamic law 
Asim come on you are now wielding some other agenda on a wrong thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Decision as per expectation. USA is superpower.


----------



## Leviza

T-Faz said:


> I don't know what this guy is writing in big red fonts.
> 
> Maybe US should give him some money too.


 
i don't need any money ........ Allah gave me hands and i can earn my money Alhamdolila....


----------



## Mujeeb47

I'm remembering the words of lawyer of Emil Kansi. And enjoying that corrupt rulers are always right. Pakistani nation is always wrong.


----------



## Awesome

BoseDK, do not mistake my agression to ever condone radical violence or the killing of innocents be it even Americans. We only want freedom from America.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

looks like time for PPP Govt. to pack their bags........people need to calm down and stand against it


----------



## T-Faz

Mujeeb47 said:


> What was Saudi chief doing there ?


 
He was one with the money, after all is there anything better than a Saudi handing blood money to the family of the murdered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> The server of this forum is in US go and protest to US for taking advantage of Islamic law
> Asim come on you are now wielding some other agenda on a wrong thread


 
Sorry, I forgot we are not allowed to have a pro-Pakistan agenda, Amreeka ki tasbeeh parho bass.


----------



## Prometheus

This was expected ........america shows money......Davis goes home.....

That is a strange law.


----------



## BoseDK

A1Kaid said:


> He wasn't charged with espionage, or giving nuclear tech and information to terrorists, unlicensed weapons, etc was he?


 
Now what about the morining verdict of the court today which indicted RD on counts of murder of 2 individuals??


----------



## A1Kaid

From what I understand the victims family was "forced".

How is that a fair agreement and settlement then? Doesn't that invalidate the legitimacy of the settlement if you force the victim party to accept the settlement of the defense? Also not to mention besides the murders RD was involved in many other things.


----------



## Spring Onion

A1Kaid said:


> Not charging RD for espionage, giving nuclear technology/information to terrorists groups, perjury, unlicensed weapons, etc. AFAIK He wasn't charged for these things.
> 
> That's what's wrong in the prosecution, that's what we weren't being informed of. Now CIA director in Pakistan is set free after the victims family was "forced" to accept "blood money" for the murders he perpetrated...How does that clear RD of the other major crimes and illegal activities he was involved in.


 
1. you can blame the state for not contesting espionage charges and other such things in the court BUT nothing wrong with the verdict on murder trial after families agreed.

2. Yes you can discuss the behavipur of the govt and agencies over spy network of CIA here but again when you had allowed them yourself then all this crying over release of Davis under the law is uncalled for.


i say all should stop emotionalism and do something constructive for the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

How much commission had Zardari got ?


----------



## Ahmad

HAIDER said:


> Now mullahs got something to cry about.....


 
and also to gather more strenght......


----------



## DV RULES

Mujeeb47 said:


> What was Saudi chief doing there ?


 
You can't think for what? Everything is clear.


----------



## LeGenD

iPhone said:


> listen bro, I don't blame you and so many others here for thinking with a head full of emotions. Yeah you can send lanats and shame on people left and right and your identity and whatnot. But emotions are like a bubble, as fast as they develop, they burst just as fast. See if you're feeling the same a week or two from now.
> 
> That said, the thought of this being a national matter, then you held RD in your jails for close to two months, longer than any outsider here predicted, you got all the information out of him, ISI is on top of CIA, their agents and network all exposed. So now you have a spy and do you know what countries do to the spies after they've gotten all the information and whatever deals they make? they deport them. So there is your national matter.
> 
> Now comes the personal matter, which is the two murders. The families got compensated, though no amount of money can replace their loved ones, but i'd say they've gotten enough their next generation will live a comfortable life off of. In my openion, no one here has the right to judge them for that.
> 
> Nothing happend today of a sort that you and many of my countrymen are feeling ashamed of. Diyat is a valid Islamic law which is enforced in Pakistan. It's a norm for people accept blood money for their relatives, we dont judge those families for doing that, we shouldn't judge these two families, too.
> 
> I would say Pakistan came out a winner from this episode.


You have learned nothing yet from this entire episode?

Can you really extract 'sensitive information' from a _trained professional_ who is not even strictly touched during interrogations? And who is given access to women on regular basis?

What significant information has been exposed about CIA in Pakistan during Davis's saga? Why don't we see some major headlines? Nothing remains hidden for long in this age of information.

The following actually did happened:

1. ISI chief got 1 year sevice extension. The discored between CIA and ISI eased.
2. Raymond Davis was released, as per demands of US government.
3. US government compensated the victims.
4. Pakistan has planned an operation in North Waziristan.
5. Drone attacks have resumed.
5. Hundreds of (unidentified) CIA agents are freely roaming in Pakistan, as per ISI.

Who actually won?

This *entire drama* was all about point scoring and settling of various issues between the powerful CIA and ISI and respective governments of USA and Pakistan. This is the big picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

> Plus will the US take Davis to court? Remember they said it was their law and that he had to be according to the law.



OK just look at how this "deal" is constructed -- the US will "investigate", in other words the Pakistan government accepts that it cannot "investigate" bu instead the US can, if the US investigation reveals behavior incompatible with Mr. Davis's mission, then the US may initiate legal proceedings - that is to say the government of Pakistan gives away (as if it was something it can give away) it's responsibility to uphold the constitution of Pakistan and instead relies on the US to do this.

Friends, every way you look at this, in the end you'll come against the Izlum of the Islamcican -- it is not a coincidence that the protesters are mullahs or are bing led by mullahs, after all, many are hiding their actions behind the behavior of the Mullahs, you follow?.

And then of course, with this action, questions about how come those responsible for counter intelligence were or have been asleep at the wheel, questions about how this whole thing came to be accepted among Pakistani security officials and many more questions, will now not be asked -- unless of course some section of the public makes it their business to ask

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Sorry, I forgot we are not allowed to have a pro-Pakistan agenda, Amreeka ki tasbeeh parho bass.


 
 asim bari jaldi khayal aya ap ko pro-Pakistan agenda ka. NO its not pro Pakistan agenda and you know it as well 

America ki tasbeh we are not reciting but its a simple logic of accepting our own wrong doings and agreements simple as that.


----------



## Kompromat

Facebook Group.

Login | Facebook

Join in


----------



## A1Kaid

BoseDK said:


> Now what about the morining verdict of the court which indicted RD on counts o murder of 2 individuals??


 

You didn't do anything after Mumbai did you? Come on tell us again if it happens again you'll do something.


----------



## Paan Singh

blood money seems to out of understanding,
but anyway,very sad to hear that


----------



## Awesome

A1Kaid said:


> Raymond Davis set free after weak liberal secular pathetic PPP, Zardari, and SP court too cowardous and treasonous to rightfully punish him.


 
and using Islamic law 

PPP ne toh kuch kia hi nahi other than put a weak prosecution. He was let go by ISLAMIC law.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Sorry, I forgot we are not allowed to have a pro-Pakistan agenda, Amreeka ki tasbeeh parho bass.


 
 asim bari jaldi khayal aya ap ko pro-Pakistan agenda ka. NO its not pro Pakistan agenda and you know it as well 

America ki tasbeh we are not reciting but its a simple logic of accepting our own wrong doings and agreements simple as that.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Black Blood said:


> Americans , Indians and all others have the right to laugh at us today , we officially have sold ourselves today -- please laugh at us we are pathetic !!


 

I don't think Indians are laughing at Pakistan.

This is a serious matter and hardly worth a laugh.

One would say that why Indians, anybody who is not from Pakistan, would be astounded that there can be a provision that allows a murderer, who with premeditation and brazen contempt kills two people and can go scot free with money paid by his Govt. This makes a mockery of life. 

That said, one would, be an Indian or otherwise, concede that one cannot help but find the verdict perfectly legal since the Sharia is legally valid, not only in Pakistan but around the Islamic world where Sharia is the law. 

It is for the Pakistanis to realise if they have got justice in this case through the application of the escape route adopted which is otherwise valid.

While it can be debated that the victims family were coerced, but then they should come forward and state it so and not use proxies since proxies can interpret the way they feel like to suit their agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

This is just like that Van Damme classic film called 'Nowhere to Run'.

But the difference is that in Pakistan the hunters can get away with the crime by just paying blood money.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Well one thing is clear... The whole system is corrupt from hand to tail.


----------



## HAIDER

Asim Aquil said:


> and using Islamic law
> 
> PPP ne toh kuch kia hi nahi other than put a weak prosecution. He was let go by ISLAMIC law.


 
well,, if family is ready to take money and most probably they must be under pressure from unseen forces, and if they are happy then why so much havoc. Jab larka larki razi tu.....
nation need gossip for time pass...finger pointing and accusations..


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistan kill the slave shop 


A jao jaldi se mari jao pakistaniyoon ko 10 crore main aik maro 10 croore main aik. 2 pakistani marny ke money main tesra free maro jaldi bhai sahab bhen jee . ary jaldi maro warna amreeca sary mar de ga. jhaan dil kery le ja ke maro goli se maro ya gari ke neechy do ap ki marzi. 10 croore ka aik 10 croora ka aik.

nhi bhai jee drone hamly main marny waloon ke pesy direct gov lety hai yahaan sirf private marny ki dukan hai lai jao jaldi se 10 croore ka aik


----------



## VelocuR

I recommend you to leave Pakistan immediately, it is not worthy country to live. Quit Pakistan, we will see how difference or non-differences in 2020.

Same cycle long term. It is what it is.

More CIA's coming to spend blood money, more Al Qeada sucide bombing.


----------



## Awesome

muse said:


> OK just look at how this "deal" is constructed -- the US will "investigate", in other words the Pakistan government accepts that it cannot "investigate" bu instead the US can, if the US investigation reveals behavior incompatible with Mr. Davis's mission, then the US may initiate legal proceedings - that is to say the government of Pakistan gives away (as if it was something it can give away) it's responsibility to uphold the constitution of Pakistan and instead relies on the US to do this.
> 
> Friends, every way you look at this, in the end you'll come against the Izlum of the Islamcican -- it is not a coincidence that the protesters are mullahs or are bing led by mullahs, after all, many are hiding their actions behind the behavior of the Mullahs, you follow?.
> 
> And then of course, with this action, questions about how come those responsible for counter intelligence were or have been asleep at the wheel, questions about how this whole thing came to be accepted among Pakistani security officials and many more questions, will now not be asked -- unless of course some section of the public makes it their business to ask


 
Pseudo-Mullahs are also determined to accept this ruling since they know pehle joota unpe hi parega, since it was the same law they had been championing hat ended up letting the muderer go scott free!

As usual the message is to chup hojao, "Nothing can be done", "Oh it was bound to happen". Defeatist mentality deserves no better.


----------



## fida jan

VCheng said:


> One of the most important points is the fact that a US citizen cannot be tried twice for the same crime under US law.
> 
> The fact that he was indicted but released now means that he will not be tried for any crime in the US either. The Pakistani court system has given him true freedom.


 
cheng - US relation, cheng gets american dollars and american life for doin this daily


----------



## DV RULES

HAIDER said:


> Now mullahs got something to cry about.....


 
It will better if People of Pakistan get power and put all those political traitors in garbage then any mullah will go to cry.

People has to define and if they adopt silence against these traitors today freedom remains at long distance.


----------



## sparklingway

You want justice? Repeal elitist blood money laws. They are incompatible with modern society and any concept of justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Every Ghareeb would hope to be killed by an American now. At least their families will get 20 carores.


----------



## muse

> in Pakistan the hunters can get away with the crime by just paying blood money.




Aap ne tau Islam ki tauheen kar di - latak neh ka intezar hai?


----------



## Mujeeb47

Paisa ... Paisa ...
Kya chez hai ye paisa...


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Truth Teller said:


> asim aquil, we all know you love these dravdian indians, but could you actually do something about all your indian brothers trying to do point scoring on pakistan's troubles?


 
Indians are not "dravidians" as you call them. How would you like to be called a Dhalit convert? Now concentrate on your problems and stop poking your stick in our ribs or else we will shove a dravidian lathi up yor %^^^)_ and then pay blood money to get exonerated by your country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

can anyone confirmed, 250 visas issued to us contractors in last few days? and Imran Khan had a meeting with US official 2 days ago in ISB?.......Shiekh Rasheed planning on protest on friday


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

A1Kaid said:


> You didn't do anything after Mumbai did you? Come on tell us again if it happens again you'll do something.



True that nothing was done if you mean a war against Pakistan.

Sun Tsu said 

*For to win one hundred victories in one hundred battles is not the acme of skill. To subdue the enemy without fighting is the acme of skill.*

By showing matured restraint when all expected that India would retaliate, India won a strategic victory.

The result is for all to see where the Pak Ministers are actually assisting India to show that Pakistan is spinning out of control where even Ministers state that they would also kill blasphemers! 

It is no secret that though the Blasphemy Law may have been enacted in Islam for good reasons, in Pakistan, it is used as a tool of intolerance and even settling scores or to usurp property. 

Malik, the Interior Minister, personified the intolerance that has grown in the society, If a Minister is so brazen, then why blame the illiterates or Taliban for intolerance?


----------



## HAIDER

DV RULES said:


> It will better if People of Pakistan get power and put all those political traitors in garbage then any mullah will go to cry.
> 
> People has to define and if they adopt silence against these traitors today freedom remains at long distance.


 
We elected these traitors...wait for next election ...it will take a while, hope by then Pakistan exist...


----------



## A1Kaid

Asim Aquil said:


> and using Islamic law
> 
> PPP ne toh kuch kia hi nahi other than put a weak prosecution. He was let go by ISLAMIC law.



From what I understand Diyya law only applies to Muslims! RD is not a Muslim. I don't think any blood money or compensation is allowed when an unbeliever kills a Muslim. Not to mention does this Islamic law allow a foreign agent which undermined national security and integrity to get away with murder. I don't think so.


----------



## VCheng

Asim Aquil said:


> Every Ghareeb would hope to be killed by an American now. At least their families will get 20 carores.




AA: How is this any different that terrorists targeting innocents in the hope that their families will be supported by those who are funding them?


----------



## Stealth

*NOW KICK THE LAW OF PAKISTAN!

THERE IS NO LAW IN PAKISTAN 

NO LAW FOR ARMY AIRFORCE NAVAL AND LEADERS OF THIS NATION! NOW FINALLY FORIGENER WHO HAS ILLEGAL WEAPON IN HIS HAND AND WITH NO IMMUNITY KILLED 2 PAKISTANI AND FINLLY RELEASED!

now this my request to all people OF PAKISTAN that hold down WEAPONS IN YOUR POCKETS THATS IT! whatever it is KILL THE PERSON and KICK THIS DAMN Judicry blaa blaa!!

SERIOUSLY I **** this LAW OF PAKISTAN!


*


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Asim Aquil said:


> Every Ghareeb would hope to be killed by an American now. At least their families will get 20 carores.



a while ago same thing was said by my elder brother, atleast it would be better then our current govt.....


----------



## HAIDER

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> True that nothing was done if you mean a war against Pakistan.
> 
> Sun Tsu said
> 
> *For to win one hundred victories in one hundred battles is not the acme of skill. To subdue the enemy without fighting is the acme of skill.*
> 
> By showing matured restraint when all expected that India would retaliate, India won a strategic victory.


 Its not worth armed retaliation when country has bright prospects and consistent economic growth .....just absorb...India will make huge mistake if retaliate, it will sink in quick sand of war..


----------



## BoseDK

Wow Islamic Law saved the poor RD!! He must be grateful and should convert to Islam now.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Stealth said:


> *NOW KICK THE LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> THERE IS NO LAW IN PAKISTAN
> 
> NO LAW FOR ARMY AIRFORCE NAVAL AND LEADERS OF THIS NATION!
> 
> now this my request to all people OF PAKISTAN that hold down WEAPONS IN YOUR POCKETS THATS IT! whatever it is KILL THE PERSON and KICK THIS DAMN Judicry blaa blaa!!
> 
> SEIROUSLY I F**** this LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> *


 my friend , RD is freed on the basis of shariah law, although there is more to the real story


----------



## Solomon2

Asim Aquil said:


> He was let go by ISLAMIC law.


Like those Gojra Christians who only got their homes rebuilt because they let the perps off the hook who destroyed their homes and murdered their relatives? Every day they see the perps walk they know justice wasn't done. What good is "Islamic" law? The world has better now!


----------



## Mujeeb47

This was the collective decision of executive , military and judiciary to free Davis after meeting Saudi Army chief. The family was highly pressurized. The lawyers of the family were kept in jail for 4 hours.
Just a successful drama...


----------



## T-Faz

muse said:


> Aap ne tau Islam ki tauheen kar di - latak neh ka intezar hai?


 
Its not a part of what I believe, the way it has been interpreted here is just absurd and lacks the complicity which is usually a trait of religions laws.

It just cannot be that you can pay money and get away with murder becuase the rich can exploit such a situation.


----------



## Prometheus

Mujeeb47 said:


> How much commission had Zardari got ?


 
 As always 10%


----------



## muse

F


> rom what I understand Diyya law only applies to Muslims! RD is not a Muslim. I don't think any blood money or compensation is allowed when an unbeliever kills a Muslim. Not to mention does this Islamic law allow a foreign agent which undermined national security and integrity to get away with murder.




interesting logic -- only Muzlums can subvert the law? very Islamcian, very interesting -- but then those laws like blasphemy and what not, those also apply only to Muzlums, but they chew a whole bunch of non-Muzlums, inadvertently, we are all sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Stealth said:


> *NOW KICK THE LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> THERE IS NO LAW IN PAKISTAN
> 
> NO LAW FOR ARMY AIRFORCE NAVAL AND LEADERS OF THIS NATION! NOW FINALLY FORIGENER WHO HAS ILLEGAL WEAPON IN HIS HAND AND WITH NO IMMUNITY KILLED 2 PAKISTANI AND FINLLY RELEASED!
> 
> now this my request to all people OF PAKISTAN that hold down WEAPONS IN YOUR POCKETS THATS IT! whatever it is KILL THE PERSON and KICK THIS DAMN Judicry blaa blaa!!
> 
> SEIROUSLY I F**** this LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> 
> *


 
Chill out my friend ..beggars can't be choosers ..lol


----------



## BoseDK

Stealth said:


> *NOW KICK THE LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> THERE IS NO LAW IN PAKISTAN
> 
> NO LAW FOR ARMY AIRFORCE NAVAL AND LEADERS OF THIS NATION! NOW FINALLY FORIGENER WHO HAS ILLEGAL WEAPON IN HIS HAND AND WITH NO IMMUNITY KILLED 2 PAKISTANI AND FINLLY RELEASED!
> 
> now this my request to all people OF PAKISTAN that hold down WEAPONS IN YOUR POCKETS THATS IT! whatever it is KILL THE PERSON and KICK THIS DAMN Judicry blaa blaa!!
> 
> SEIROUSLY I F**** this LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> 
> *



Sirjee I had a similar suggestion, but Mods deleted mu suggestion calling it troll 

BTW, I can understand your feeling. My sympathies with you. We are not Indians and Pakistanis now. We are united against the goras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

sparklingway said:


> You want justice? Repeal elitist blood money laws. They are incompatible with modern society and any concept of justice.


 
Repealing a Islamic law? Don't you know that we can't discuss it even? No one can touch Islamic laws no matter how unfair the may seem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

I'm pretty sure Diya law only applies if all parties involved are Muslims. RD obviously is not a Muslim.


----------



## Ahmad

A1Kaid said:


> I'm pretty sure Diya law only applies if all parties involved are Muslims. RD obviously is not a Muslim.


 
here you go, you eventually found someting in it.


----------



## T-Faz

muse said:


> interesting logic -- only Muzlums can subvert the law? very Islamcian, very interesting -- but then those laws like blasphemy and what not, those also apply only to Muzlums, but they chew a whole bunch of non-Muzlums, inadvertently, we are all sure


 
Isn't it amazing, if the law works in the favor of Muslims then its applicable to all people.

However if the law can work against Muslims or their interests then it can only be used by Muslims and is not applicable to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roby

roy_gourav said:


> @ Fellow Indians, Just cause Pakistanis are criticizing their country doesn't mean we get a free pass too. There is absolutely no need for our opinion here, as it is not going to change anything. Lay off fellas, this is not cool


 
 .


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Mujeeb47 said:


> Well one thing is clear... The whole system is corrupt from hand to tail.



How?

The Sharia was used. 

That is valid or is it not?

if the victims were coerced, then they should have stood there grounds.

It cannot be _Ai bhi Wah Wah, Tan bhi wah wah_!, can it?


----------



## Awesome

VCheng said:


> AA: How is this any different that terrorists targeting innocents in the hope that their families will be supported by those who are funding them?


 
Its different because I was just humoring the idiocy of the situation. Well I hope so, kuch pata nahi.


----------



## VCheng

T-Faz said:


> Isn't it amazing, if the law works in the favor of Muslims then its applicable to all people.
> 
> However if the law can work against Muslims or their interests then it can only be used by Muslims and is not applicable to others.


 
This is not amazing, merely hypocrisy of the worst order.


----------



## Imran Khan

lol bhikaroo ab khush ho? ya or chayee? forces bhikari gov bhikari develpment bheek ki or ab khoon bhi bik gya . pakistan is most cheap country on earth


----------



## Stealth

*ON DEMAND ARMY AUR AGENCIES ON DEMAND GOVT!!! BOTH ARE BEGGARS!!*


----------



## VCheng

Asim Aquil said:


> Its different because I was just humoring the idiocy of the situation. Well I hope so, kuch pata nahi.


 
AA: I am glad that you have a good sense of humor. Now that RD is free as I predicted after due process of law, I still worry about the economic fallout for Pakistan that will hit hard once all this frothy emotionalism dies down.


----------



## Mujeeb47

He was not freed by Islamic law . He was freed by pressure law.


----------



## fida jan

sparklingway said:


> You want justice? Repeal elitist blood money laws. They are incompatible with modern society and any concept of justice.


 
why justice is not done with the blood money laws i failed to understand you notion.. there is a very good reason for this law a very simple one too

blood money is a very good law and provides perfect justice for all, in case of murder, if the family especially loses a bread earner or the main source of income of the family, the victims can demand the compensation for the lose by blood money, in case these laws are not there, who will compensate the lose of life and the troubles with the victim family may face???, so how can u say the blood money doesnt provide justice.. if the money can compensate for the family???

in implementing one's ego for revenge, the victim family is still suffering because that justice cant make food for them, or give them physical comfort

the raymond case was not related to blood money compensation, he was a terrorist, he was a cia operative and was involved in spying activity and isi didnt know abt that, so he must have been chared with multiple cases, but that was not done

so why are you repeating your rhetoric that it was not the government not the lawyers who were at fault but that innocent looking law itself

please dont make villain out of nothing


----------



## T-Faz

VCheng said:


> This is not amazing, merely hypocrisy of the worst order.


 
Amazing hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

T-Faz said:


> Amazing hypocrisy.


 
Okay, I can accept that.


----------



## Awesome

roy_gourav said:


> @ Fellow Indians, Just cause Pakistanis are criticizing their country doesn't mean we get a free pass too. There is absolutely no need for our opinion here, as it is not going to change anything. Lay off fellas, this is not cool


 
That is appreciated.


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> *NOW KICK THE LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> THERE IS NO LAW IN PAKISTAN
> 
> NO LAW FOR ARMY AIRFORCE NAVAL AND LEADERS OF THIS NATION! NOW FINALLY FORIGENER WHO HAS ILLEGAL WEAPON IN HIS HAND AND WITH NO IMMUNITY KILLED 2 PAKISTANI AND FINLLY RELEASED!
> 
> now this my request to all people OF PAKISTAN that hold down WEAPONS IN YOUR POCKETS THATS IT! whatever it is KILL THE PERSON and KICK THIS DAMN Judicry blaa blaa!!
> 
> SERIOUSLY I **** this LAW OF PAKISTAN!
> 
> 
> *


 
which law are you talking abut? our law respect and sovrenty die at 9-11-2001 9pm . now remain slaves and begg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

The situation is very clear. They got their pig back to the pig farm US. Familes of the victimes got big money(i hope big coz i dunno know) and your prime minister, politicians and some generals in your army got some money and gift etc. The irony is, they used islamic laws for their benefits and they are very happy unlike complain.

For me? yes i am not a Pakistani but I am just disappointed. I thought this time this bastard hit to the tough stone. 

I feel so sad...anyways !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

DelhiDareDevil said:


> What good is blood money to the odinary Pakistani?
> 
> Exatly, nothing, thinkings its good for you guys.


 
The whole nation cannot be compensated because of raymond davis-
The blood money is for the victims family only-


----------



## Stealth

haahha now LEHRAOO PAKISTAN KA JHAANDA AUR DANCE KAROO AUR GANA GAOO "PROUD TO BE PAKISTANI" 

lanat hey is koom pe!


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> *ON DEMAND ARMY AUR AGENCIES ON DEMAND GOVT!!! BOTH ARE BEGGARS!!*


 
tujhy abhi pata chala? ye to purani khaber hai sab bik gya tha 10 saal phly ye to kuch bhi nhi ab or bhi ho ga . in my personal openion pakistan should be break now in 5 countries atleast public of this area live better life .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Ahmad said:


> here you go, you eventually found someting in it.


 
laws are never the villains, the people who use the laws are.... laws were used for their own benefits..

a law is not like, hey im a law and i gonna do a shitt bad to you son


----------



## Paan Singh

Raymond Davis saga: Victims&#8217; families leave country say sources,given greencard in usa..............amazing
Raymond Davis saga: Victims&#8217; families leave country say sources


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> haahha now LEHRAOO PAKISTAN KA JHAANDA AUR DANCE KAROO AUR GANA GAOO "PROUD TO BE PAKISTANI"
> 
> lanat hey is koom pe!


 
nhi nhi yaar lehra to rahy hai leken mazy ki baat hai ke ab army or zardari ki gheek ke rasty ka pather hat gya dont worry guys money and more f-16 coming on the way


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

roy_gourav said:


> @ Fellow Indians, Just cause Pakistanis are criticizing their country doesn't mean we get a free pass too. There is absolutely no need for our opinion here, as it is not going to change anything. Lay off fellas, this is not cool


 


It is incorrect to inflame in this hour of Pakistani bewilderment and shock.

Notwithstanding, in all fairness, it should also be noticed as to who initiated the issue. It is a person who feels a trifle uncomfortable when the limelight is not focused on that person and find India as the salvation out of boredom and inability to visit a circus.

Yet, it is time for Indian to ponder and be matured and not respond to those who want to drag in India so as to divert from the issue.

It is for us to understand the quandary this judgement has created in Pakistan and confine ourselves to clinical posts without raising emotions all around.


----------



## PoKeMon

Leave aside Raymond Davis, What the hell is this BLOOD MONEY?
Does it has any place in a modern, well educated and aware society?

People here are arguing that aggrieved parties settle the matter, but how can there settlement nullify the impact of such incidents on society?
Isn't it like saying I have the money so I can kill anyone or just poor men because richer is not going to accept blood money. Thats what U.S. does.
Kills a poor pakistani people.
*Settlement between parties can solve the economic health of victims but what about the morale and self respect of a common pakistani which went for a toss?*


----------



## Ahmad

fida jan said:


> laws are never the villains, the people who use the laws are.... laws were used for their own benefits..
> 
> a law is not like, hey im a law and i gonna do a shitt bad to you son


 
but how can you call it fair if it doesnt cover non muslims? law should be the same for everybody.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ military professional
Sir ji , America is killing innocent Muslims and on the other hands , it uses Islamic law to rescue herself...
Yeap ! Good standard.
The family of victim was not willing to accept money. The were pressurized.


----------



## muse

> Laws are never the villains, the people who use the laws are...




Freaking police informers and agent provacateurs


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ military professional
Sir ji , America is killing innocent Muslims and on the other hands , it uses Islamic law to rescue herself...
Yeap ! Good standard.
The family of victim was not willing to accept money. They were pressurized.


----------



## Imran Khan

IND_PAK said:


> Leave aside Raymond Davis, What the hell is this BLOOD MONEY?
> Does it has any place in a modern, well educated and aware society?
> 
> People here are arguing that aggrieved parties settle the matter, but how can there settlement nullify the impact of such incidents on society?
> Isn't it like saying I have the money so I can kill anyone or just poor men because richer is not going to accept blood money. Thats what U.S. does.
> Kills a poor pakistani people.
> *Settlement between parties can solve the economic health of victims but what about the morale and self respect of a common pakistani which went for a toss?*


 
my dear friend its stone age holy law is ko chero gay to goli khani parti hai jahilstan(pakistan )main

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

Stealth said:


> haahha now LEHRAOO PAKISTAN KA JHAANDA AUR DANCE KAROO AUR GANA GAOO "PROUD TO BE PAKISTANI"
> 
> lanat hey is koom pe!


 
Relax man.

We will forget about this in a few weeks time and we will be back to singing Milli Naghma in no time.

Something happens all the time but you have to understand that Pakistan is like a drama serial, there is something for everyone and there is a worldwide event every few weeks.

It has drama, emotion, romance, religion, dancing, fighting, loving and everything you can imagine.

We will be good when we become a secular state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fida jan

Ahmad said:


> but how can you call it fair if it doesnt cover non muslims? law should be the same for everybody.


 
and where in the hell i said that???


----------



## mehru

Prism said:


> Raymond Davis saga: Victims&#8217; families leave country say sources,given greencard in usa..............amazing
> Raymond Davis saga: Victims&#8217; families leave country say sources


 
Yup that's confirmed that they are not in their homes. Their homes are locked. Where are they? Noone knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Prism said:


> Raymond Davis saga: Victims&#8217; families leave country say sources,given greencard in usa..............amazing
> Raymond Davis saga: Victims&#8217; families leave country say sources


 
If this is true, then it is most unfortunate.

It is a matter to be pained.

I would not comment further till it is confirmed with more sources.


----------



## Wonderer

T-Faz said:


> Relax man.
> 
> We will forget about this in a few weeks time and we will be back to singing Milli Naghma in no time.
> 
> Something happens all the time but you have to understand that Pakistan is like a drama serial, there is something for everyone and something happens all the time.
> 
> It has drama, emotion, romance, religion, dancing, fighting, loving and everything you can imagine.
> *
> We will be good when we become a secular state*.


 
Thakte nahi dost ye bol bol ke.


----------



## Imran Khan

BTW i think pakistan idea is failed and going to worse day by day . if they cant solve our problems and cant give us better life let break this holi land and devide us. atleast some money come to us rather then go to genrals of jehlam and vaderras of uper punjab and bhuttus of sindh. this nation is sick as AIDS now have to do some thing else. i am not proud to be a pakistani anymore.


----------



## mehru

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ military professional
> Sir ji , America is killing innocent Muslims and on the other hands , it uses Islamic law to rescue herself...
> Yeap ! Good standard.
> *The family of victim was not willing to accept money. The were pressurized.*


 
We don't know but we do know that they are not in their homes. Their homes are locked and there is a rumour that they have left country as well.


----------



## Ahmad

fida jan said:


> and where in the hell i said that???


 
somebody else said it. he said that blood money is applicable if the murderer is muslim only.


----------



## BoseDK

Mullahs will be eventually paid by American consulates and they will pass a fatwa that protesting RD's release is equal to criticising Sharia law and Islamic justice system and is 200% blasphemy. People will somehow believe that what the mullahs are telling is correct and everyone will be happy - RD + 18 in US and common people in pakistan, fauji Generals in GHQ and mullahs in lal masjid. 

Ye paisa bolta hai janab!!


----------



## Stealth

F16 Cobra Gunships Submarines sab ***** layloo!


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

just wait till Pak vs Aus ICC world cup match and all will be forgotten


----------



## mehru

BoseDK said:


> *Ye paisa bolta hai janab!!*


 
Lagta hai yehi howa hai.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

fida jan said:


> laws are never the villains, the people who use the laws are.... laws were used for their own benefits..
> 
> a law is not like, hey im a law and i gonna do a shitt bad to you son



Bangla Bondhu,

Are you suggesting that the use of Diya can be interpreted otherwise?

What is your suggestion how the Law would not be used to suggest that 'laws are never the villains, the people who use the laws are..'


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> BTW i think pakistan idea is failed and going to worse day by day . if they cant solve our problems and cant give us better life let break this holi land and devide us. atleast some money come to us rather then go to genrals of jehlam and vaderras of uper punjab and bhuttus of sindh. this nation is sick as AIDS now have to do some thing else. i am not proud to be a pakistani anymore.


 
tension na lo,sab vadia ho jega..
we like ur english,let it in that way,dont improve it.


----------



## Stealth

T-Faz said:


> Relax man.
> 
> We will forget about this in a few weeks time and we will be back to singing Milli Naghma in no time.
> 
> Something happens all the time but you have to understand that Pakistan is like a drama serial, there is something for everyone and something happens all the time.
> 
> It has drama, emotion, romance, religion, dancing, fighting, loving and everything you can imagine.
> 
> We will be good when we become a secular state.


 
not better to cutoff this whole country into 10 different states and sell it to different countries (infact already sold) by Musharaf


----------



## T-Faz

Wonderer said:


> Thakte nahi dost ye bol bol ke.


 
Never, till I am dead atleast.

Or till I achieve what I want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> F16 Cobra Gunships Submarines sab ***** layloo!


 
hum kiyoon leen wo leen jinhoon ne amreeka ke talwy chaty wardi main reh ker hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

It's amazing how some people become ignorant of the facts when it comes time to promote their agenda at key instances. This is a illegal and incorrect use of diya, the widow of one the victims had stated she wanted "blood for blood" so clearly she doesn't accept money or compensation. Maybe RD could pay off one murder but the second? Two, as reported by many sources the families involved were "forced" to accept or had no choice? Diya requires genuine consent on behalf of victims not force. 

This is obviously manipulation. 

So if one of the victim's family is forced then isn't this a Diya between Pakistani Govenment and US? Since GoP forced an acceptance on the victims family behalf.


----------



## muse

On one of the threads about the disaster in Japan, we wondered why there was no looting, and for me the most persuasive case was that Japanese self respect was rooted in a sense of dignity, personal and corporate - it seems to me that the kind of islam many are persuaded by in Pakistan promotes the exact opposite of Dignity, it's "glorious" to be for sale, this seems to me, is the motto of the Pakistani state and it's institutions - it's genuinely sad to see what has become of what is left of Jinnah's Pakistan


----------



## Mujeeb47

I'm just remembering remarks of defence lawyer of Emil Kansi.


----------



## mehru

Asim Aquil said:


> *Pseudo-Mullahs are also determined to accept this ruling since they know pehle joota unpe hi parega, since it was the same law they had been championing hat ended up letting the muderer go scott free!*
> 
> As usual the message is to chup hojao, "Nothing can be done", "Oh it was bound to happen". Defeatist mentality deserves no better.


 
You know this is funny and ironical as well. I am waiting for the time when the blasphemy law will hit them back too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Most Of the "Pakistanis" Have are being carried away by emotions, Let Me say one thing "*Blood Money Only Accepted when The Victims Are Agreed or else Killer has to be Punished*

When The Victim Families have no Objection and Accepted Money, By their Own Free Will, Then Why People Are Objecting so Un necessary, Whey Their Burning And Spewing Venom On " Stone Age Holy Law" When They Are not the Aggrieved Party?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

[/COLOR]&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1591;&#1585;&#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1585; &#1670;&#1705;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1576; &#1583;&#1601;&#1606; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1583; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1582;&#1578;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1705; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746;


----------



## JonAsad

Rumporum said:


> wasn't this done according to the Sharia Law thats the law of the land? So whats the issue?


 
The issue is implementation of Sharia Law in a weak paper democratic country-
and yes america did use the provisions of same Sharia law which it relents so badly-


----------



## sparklingway

I'm having the time of my life watching people here and on TV fuming and exploding. The very people who want "true Sharia" , "khilafat" etc etc nw going crazy because a murderer has been released because of supposedly "divine laws". They are being noticed because a US CIA contractor is the murderer here, not a brother who killed his sister for honour and not an uncle who killed his niece for honour. In hundreds upon hundreds of cases, not even blood money is paid as the murderer is released "in the name of Allah". In Punjab, 31% of murder cases that go trial end in "razinamas". Yes, 1/3rd of murderers go free.

Stop fuming that there's no law. The law has been applied in letter and spirit. Now only if the orgasms of Sharia-to-solve-everything can be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ mehru
Yeap ! They can go.
Good Bye Pakistan !


----------



## Ahmad

mehru said:


> You know this is funny and ironical as well. I am waiting for the time when the* blasphemy law will hit them back too*.


 
How ?????


----------



## Areesh

Hi everyone. Welcome your brother from *vanuatu*.... Thanks.


----------



## fida jan

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Bangla Bondhu,
> 
> Are you suggesting that the use of Diya can be interpreted otherwise?
> 
> What is your suggestion how the Law would not be used to suggest that 'laws are never the villains, the people who use the laws are..'


 
:face palm:

the law itself is about a simple murder, if that guy simply had killed those men and the money was compensated for the agrived families, then i have no objection, but he is not a normal guy he is a rogue terrorist, he has ran missions in pakistan, planted bomb blasts, has links with alquaida taliban, was found with illegal weapons, pictures of pak military installations, had lied about his identity, lied about his status in pakistan

so this just not cover one law but many laws, he should have been tried with multiple cases

he was also not punished by army for information, the uy was untouched

these laws are for pakistani citizens, i dont know what are the extra provisions and restrictions for raymond forein guy who also didnt have any diplomatic visa...

the guy shouldnt have been freed like a criminal pakistani guy, its outrageous


----------



## T-Faz

Stealth said:


> not better to cutoff this whole country into 10 different states and sell it to different countries (infact already sold) by Musharaf


 
No, things will improve once the concentration of the government is on welfare of the people, not wars, religion or some other issues that do not help in bettering the situation of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

mafiya said:


> Most Of the "Pakistanis" Have are being carried away by emotions, Let Me say one thing "*Blood Money Only Accepted when The Victims Are Agreed or else Killer has to be Punished*
> 
> When The Victim Families have no Objection and Accepted Money, By their Own Free Will, Then Why People Are Objecting so Un necessary, Whey Their Burning And Spewing Venom On " Stone Age Holy Law" When They Are not the Aggrieved Party?


 
They are angry about the law actually but they are forgetting that we can't question Islamic law.

However i must say that i am amazed at the brilliance of Americans. They found a loophole in our law and achieved their goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-16_Falcon

WHAT A SHAME. 

what dignity remained in us? even today US drones killed people in Pakistan. 

http://nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-...r-2011/US-drone-strike-kills-4-in-NWaziristan


----------



## VelocuR

Great it is solved, bring more more F-16s, Cobras, war machine, blood money for victims that save relationship between US and Pakistan.

*now question is where is blood money for civilians who died for DRONES ATTACK !! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Black Blood said:


> *The Patriots Out NOW !!*


 
Since when these bearded people became Patriots?- They all are wahabi influenced jihadis- on their behalf if the revolutions is started- soon we are going to see a an Islamic Pakistan- not the secuar you all want-


----------



## Tin Man

If used carefully.....i suspect this issue could potentially unite the fragmented and conflicting idealogies in pakistan to push for better governence and perhaps install a truly democratic institution. This is simply my opinion.


----------



## muse

Only one way, use the laws against them in the same way the laws are used against non-Muslims and Muslims (note Muslim, not Islamican) -- only when you can reverse the one way traffic will you be able to make the Islamical learn


----------



## Barrett

What a sad day.... this shows that as a nation we are corrupt people and we all have a price.... shame on the families who sold the blood of their sons and brothers for some money and green cards.... we deserve to have leaders like Zardari as we are also the same, the only difference is that his price is a little higher than ours....
Shame on all of us....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> It is incorrect to inflame in this hour of Pakistani bewilderment and shock.
> 
> Notwithstanding, in all fairness, it should also be noticed as to who initiated the issue. It is a person who feels a trifle uncomfortable when the limelight is not focused on that person and find India as the salvation out of boredom and inability to visit a circus.
> 
> Yet, it is time for Indian to ponder and be matured and not respond to those who want to drag in India so as to divert from the issue.
> 
> It is for us to understand the quandary this judgement has created in Pakistan and confine ourselves to clinical posts without raising emotions all around.


Very mature attitude. I wish all Indians think this way.

A sincere advice for friendly Indians:

You guys should learn a lesson from Pakistan and remain strong. Never ever become slaves of US. 

In worst case scenarios; your neighbours would be your biggest allies, if ties are amended with them (and I believe that Indian should give importance to this factor soon). USA is like a python - it tries to devours anything in its path or simply kills the undevourable.

However, I am noticing that your country has started to bow a little towards Americans. Be it for national interest but you guys should be *VERY CAREFUL.* Do not become a pawn of the American game.

These gora have decieved the subcontinent before and they are trying to do again. They will leave you in mess. Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan are all clear examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Shahbaz Sharif has played significant role.
Well done Shahbaz !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

I recommend you to leave Pakistan immediately, it is not worthy country to live. Quit Pakistan, we will see how difference or non-differences in 2020.

Same cycle long term. It is what it is.

More CIA's coming to spend blood money, more Al Qeada sucide bombing.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

PML-N cares so much about Pakistani Nation that after listening to the news, Nawaz Sharif got heart problem and taken to hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

why talking against PAKistan? what have you contributed for PAKistan in your life that give you the right? not even good thoughts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

Ahmad said:


> How ?????


 
When someone amongst them will be accused. I am only hoping for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

All Islaami people are suddenly finding they need to support Raymond Davis warna bohot bisti hogi. All of us Shaytaani people are saddened by the raw deal Pakistan has got

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad

mehru said:


> When someone amongst them will be accused. I am only hoping for that.


 
they will probably sacrifice that person then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fida jan

Tin Man said:


> If used carefully.....i suspect this issue could potentially unite the fragmented and conflicting idealogies in pakistan to push for better governence and perhaps install a truly democratic institution. This is simply my opinion.


 
its not about ideologies, its about the corrupt institutions of government and military

the judiciary can only preside over the cases which the opposing parties register, it itself cant register cases and also not allow itself to act beyond the law, the lack of efforts from government to handle the pak victim case properly did the job for davis guy

at times the govt guys even defended the false immunity of raymond davis


----------



## VelocuR

[Pakistani]-evilX;1577791 said:


> PML-N cares so much about Pakistani Nation that after listening to the news, Nawaz Sharif got heart problem and taken to hospital


 
Drama, lol!


----------



## F-16_Falcon

WHAT A SHAME. 

what dignity remained in us? even today US drones killed people in Pakistan. 

http://nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-...r-2011/US-drone-strike-kills-4-in-NWaziristan


----------



## Mujahid

*Davis weeps after release, say reports*

Davis started weeping after he was released from jail and seemed to be in a state of trauma, said sources.

He was also given medicines along with counseling and therapy sessions that were carried out in the consulate by the American doctors.

Davis afterwards left for the US because he wanted to reunite with his family and not stay in Pakistan any longer, said sources.

Davis weeps after release, say reports | Latest-News | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Great it is solved, bring more more F-16s, Cobras, war machine, blood money for victims that save relationship between US and Pakistan.
> 
> *now question is where is blood money for civilians who died for DRONES ATTACK !! *


 
are you joking the drone blood money is F-16 cobras and other war machines dear . drones money is for army and gov not for public hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

The family of victims were paid at night. I think judge had also been paid at night.


----------



## Imran Khan

&#1729;&#1605; &#1576;&#1746; &#1588;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1746; &#1594;&#1740;&#1585;&#1578; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1670;&#1606;&#1583; &#1587;&#1705;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1582;&#1575;&#1591;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1670; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

fida jan said:


> its not about ideologies, its about the corrupt institutions of government and military
> 
> the judiciary can only preside over the cases which the opposing parties register, it itself cant register cases and also not allow itself to act beyond the law, the lack of efforts from government to handle the pak victim case properly did the job for davis guy
> 
> at times the govt guys even defended the false immunity of raymond davis



Don't blame the Pakistan govt alone.

What about the relations of the victims agreeing to accept blood money and then pushing off to the US, if the report is true?


----------



## Tin Man

*Remember what you are fighting for. For now, forget the past; Americans, Corruption, Indians ,everything else. Simply fight for what you believe is right.*






*I hope sanity prevails in the end.*


----------



## Rafael

And I came to the conclusion today that not only our politicians, but the Army and ISI are also sell outs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Mujeeb47 said:


> The family of victims were paid at night. I think judge had also been paid at night.



Chief Justice who is such a hero could have intervened.

What happened?


----------



## mehru

Mujahid said:


> *Davis weeps after release, say reports*
> 
> Davis started weeping after he was released from jail and seemed to be in a state of trauma, said sources.
> 
> He was also given medicines along with counseling and therapy sessions that were carried out in the consulate by the American doctors.
> 
> Davis afterwards left for the US because he wanted to reunite with his family and not stay in Pakistan any longer, said sources.
> 
> Davis weeps after release, say reports | Latest-News | DAWN.COM


 
ajeeb baat hai. Hum ney tu ussay VVIP treatment dia tha. Merey khyial mein usey pasand nahin aya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Mujahid said:


> *Davis weeps after release, say reports*
> 
> Davis started weeping after he was released from jail and seemed to be in a state of trauma, said sources.
> 
> He was also given medicines along with counseling and therapy sessions that were carried out in the consulate by the American doctors.
> 
> Davis afterwards left for the US because he wanted to reunite with his family and not stay in Pakistan any longer, said sources.
> 
> Davis weeps after release, say reports | Latest-News | DAWN.COM


 
spies also weep? :/


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ mujahid
Bhar me jahey davis...


----------



## Tin Man

Zeeshan360 said:


> Instead of dividing
> Why not reunify it with India ??
> South Asia will be a peaceful place to live and we will fukc tht goras on their face .
> 
> Think abt it !!
> No flamebait intended coz Even I am a muslim .


 
*HI, I think you should leave this discussion. If you want to be a moron.....go elsewhere.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

The Pakistani administration or the judicial system cannot be faulted, but the family members of the victims that received money & green cards to come here & live in the US... they think life is rosy here right now, they'll be surprised when they come here. America is in its worst shape since 9/11, & is getting worse day by day.


----------



## American Eagle

It is time to recognize that the nation and people of Pakistan are on the front line, an integral part of the ongoing war on terrorism.

Recently a Pakistani Army Major General of Frontier Forces commended need for and helpfulness of drone strikes against the violent Taliban and al Qaida. A Pakistani General on the front lines knows more than some writers who loosely offer their entitled but all to often in my view misguided opinions.

Proactively constructive would be submissions here by those inside Pakistan, not from overseas, whose ideas on how to stop the induction of Pakistani youths into the bloody ranks of the Taliban and al Qaida could help. Consider focusing on the actual problem, terrorism masquerading in the guise of religion, and help your nation of Pakistan bring lawless terrorism to an effective end.


----------



## Imran Khan

raheel1 said:


> And I came to the conclusion today that not only our politicians, but the Army and ISI are also sell outs!


 
first of all the time when pakistan sale army was in power and ISI was head of this deal. army is dallal as politicians


----------



## Bratva

Zeeshan360 said:


> Instead of dividing
> Why not reunify it with India ??
> South Asia will be a peaceful place to live and we will fukc tht goras on their face .
> 
> Think abt it !!
> No flamebait intended coz Even I am a muslim .


 

Zeeshan Sahab, We will decide our own faith, whether to divide this country in to 10 parts or to Unify Whole Pakistan And Reunite with Kashmir. We Will not take Adivce from "Fellow South Asian Outsiders" about our own faith and destiny Thank you!


----------



## Zeeshan360

Tin Man said:


> *HI, I think you should leave this discussion. If you want to be a moron.....go elsewhere.*


 
It will be better if u go .
Coz u r not the one who r suffering from daily drone attacks


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Zeeshan360 said:


> Instead of dividing
> Why not reunify it with India ??
> South Asia will be a peaceful place to live and we will fukc tht goras on their face .
> 
> Think abt it !!
> No flamebait intended coz Even I am a muslim .



Please don't incite.

For Pakistanis this is a serious matter.

Be constructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

bilalhaider said:


> The Pakistani administration or the judicial system cannot be faulted, but the family members of the victims that received money & green cards to come here & live in the US... they think life is rosy here right now, they'll be surprised when they come here. America is in its worst shape since 9/11, & is getting worse day by day.


 
And they will face first thing is searching on airport like they are extreme criminals ......................


----------



## Imran Khan

Zeeshan360 said:


> Instead of dividing
> Why not reunify it with India ??
> South Asia will be a peaceful place to live and we will fukc tht goras on their face .
> 
> Think abt it !!
> No flamebait intended coz Even I am a muslim .


 go to hell indian union . we need freedom in a small country and work hard for that.no pakistan no india BOTH ARE BS.


----------



## 53fd

i don't know what people are getting so worked up for? He paid the blood money to the family of the victims, the administration didn't release him & the courts went through the legal process. So I don't understand what the problem is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
Mera khayal hai k sad khabar sun kar ap ko kuch ho gya hai , jo itni bhaki bhaki baatain kar rahey hai... Just kidding...


----------



## Areesh

Zeeshan360 said:


> Instead of dividing
> Why not reunify it with India ??
> South Asia will be a peaceful place to live and we will fukc tht goras on their face .
> 
> Think abt it !!
> No flamebait intended coz Even I am a muslim .


 
Not a bad advice by the way. Pakistanis should consider it.


----------



## Awesome

American Eagle said:


> It is time to recognize that the nation and people of Pakistan are on the front line, an integral part of the ongoing war on terrorism.
> 
> Recently a Pakistani Army Major General of Frontier Forces commended need for and helpfulness of drone strikes against the violent Taliban and al Qaida. A Pakistani General on the front lines knows more than some writers who loosely offer their entitled but all to often in my view misguided opinions.
> 
> Proactively constructive would be submissions here by those inside Pakistan, not from overseas, whose ideas on how to stop the induction of Pakistani youths into the bloody ranks of the Taliban and al Qaida could help. Consider focusing on the actual problem, terrorism masquerading in the guise of religion, and help your nation of Pakistan bring lawless terrorism to an effective end.


 
It is now impossible to support any American led war on Terrorism. It is now America's war and Pakistan's war, as two separate things. In fact the emphasis would now be to start kicking out USG personnel as persona non grata. This is too much power in the hands of Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Eagle

"At it's worst" American is still the best place in the world for people to have choices, freedom, including freedom of all religions, and a chance to earn a decent living and to get a decent education.

One's future in the US is limited only by one's willingness to study and work hard. We still have self made new millionaires every year but they don't get there without a good solid education, including in college or university.

The Governor of Louisiana, who is a Republican Presidential Primary contender for 2012 national US elections, is first generation born in the US Indian-American. He is a Christian so no issue of differences of other religions as we read of between Pakistan and India. Both nations have a Christian minority population.

Here is an article which should be of interest to young aspiring boys and girls, note I do include girls, as to what other Pakistanis have achieved and now given back to the US:

*PABAStrategies for SuccessPakistan American Business AssociationHome » Success Stories List » A Pakistani American Story of Business Success and Community Service

 A Pakistani American Story of Business Success and Community Service

TESTING THE &#8220;LAND OF OPPORTUNITY&#8221; 
M. SIDDIQUE SHEIKH 

I had yet to test my dream land, the United States, whether it would really prove to be a &#8220;land of Opportunity&#8221; for me when I stepped into its soil in 1969. As a fresh graduate of High school from Pakistan, my country of origin, my only asset was my determination to change my life for the better. As a teenager, like other immigrants, I, too, was a bit nervous and excited but my ambitions, let me admit, were limited to material pursuits. 

One thing I knew from the beginning that whatever I will do for my living, finally I will settle down in business as being born in 1953 in District Gujranwala, Pakistan, in a business-oriented family, my destiny seemed to be written like that. My father, Sheikh Fazal Haq, was a well-known businessman of the area, who was named the &#8220;Businessman of the Year&#8221; and rewarded by then Prime Minister Bhutto in 1987. 

I followed my brother, an accountant in the Embassy of Pakistan, in Washington, D.C. and conveniently found refuge in its metro area. After attending an automotive engineering school and seeking Virginia State automotive certification, I made up my mind to follow this line of business as my career. Having served in various technical capacities in different automobile companies and finally working as a Service Manager at Jerry&#8217;s Ford, I had enough &#8220;on-the-job training&#8221; so at this stage I switched over to my own business and found my first service station, the first of many successful enterprises that I established later on in the Washington D.C Metropolitan area. It included ownership of several retail service stations and various other franchise businesses. In addition, I held financial interests in insurance, hotels, real estate and banking companies. 

Now when I look back at the past forty years of my struggles and achievements, after being considered a successful businessman and recognized as a leader in the business community in the Washington D.C Metropolitan Area, I bow my head to Almighty God in gratitude. At the same time, I feel obligated to the American free enterprising society which provided me &#8220;even ground&#8221; of equal opportunity, disregarding color, race and faith, for the &#8220;fair play&#8221; of my business ventures leading to my personal and professional economic and social advancements.

So having satisfied my material pursuits I mentioned in the beginning, I decided to &#8220;invest&#8221; my time, energy and money in two areas of education and community service. I felt Pakistani-American business community was less organized and integrated as compared to other communities, and, despite their talent, labor and investment, was not progressing as it should be. So in order to create a common platform for joint effort towards progress I founded a not-for-profit organization, Pakistan American Business Association, (PABA) in Virginia in 1986 and currently I am serving as its Chairman. 

Whenever need arose in American society, calling for humanitarian assistance to fellow-citizens, I have never stayed behind as I strongly believe in networking through volunteering for good work. I can proudly quote the unfortunate tragedy of Katrina hurricane when I was able to organize fundraisers to help its victims through working with the Salvation Army. For my social work, I have never ignored Pakistan, my country of origin. I helped raise money for cancer patients of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Hospital in Pakistan. I strongly believe our young generation will gain greater participation in the business world in this country, as well as leadership in the political spectrum by getting involved in volunteer work early in their careers. 

I have always believed that education provides necessary basis to all kinds of progress and development. So I worked hard to provide support to a prestigious educational institution in my neighborhood like Virginia International University. I served on its Board of Trustees for several years and now in 2009 I have been elected as its Chairman.

For the same purpose, I founded Pakistan American University Group (PAU) to help coordinate opening campuses of American universities in Pakistan. First project under this Group is expected to be launched in 2010. 

Today at the time of this writing when I relax and look through the window of my house at the serene beauty of surrounding landscape in the State of Virginia, I recall my distinguished guests who have frequently visited me. I feel honored in hosting political, community and business leaders including a candidate for the office of governor of Virginia. Community values matter more to me than party affiliation. For that reason I have opted for the middle of the road course and so my friendships are across party affiliation lines. 

I am the proud father of three sweet daughters and one son, along with six grandchildren. I share my beautiful home with my extended family and have preserved family values and traditions by maintaining close family ties. 

I love my motherland but I am equally proud to be an American. The Pakistani community in Virginia and elsewhere has contributed their talent and labor to the development of American nation having gone through the struggles and challenges of culture, religion and language. As a humble representative of this community, I urge them to continue their positive and constructive contribution to the American society and earn a respectable position they rightly deserve.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

one RD was not given immunity he had a trial in PAK courts,

second a trial convicted him for having illegal arms,

atleast claims of clinton/obama/kerry are refuted, and the local law prevailed....


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Imran
> Mera khayal hai k sad khabar sun kar ap ko kuch ho gya hai , jo itni bhaki bhaki baatain kar rahey hai... Just kidding...


 
or mery khiyal se sad khaber sun ker mera dimagh wapas a gya hai is blind faith se. whats doing our forces ? we attacked daily killed daily . what agencyes doing? when RD type are hundreds here. for what nukes? sale them and give every provence his shear.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ zeeshan
Go to hell !


----------



## Areesh

I don't get it. Why the hell these Pakistanis are proud of. What exactly they have that they are proud of. Like come on don't you Pakistanis have any shame left???


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

American Eagle said:


> "At it's worst" American is still the best place in the world for people to have choices, freedom, including freedom of all religions, and a chance to earn a decent living and to get a decent education.
> 
> One's future in the US is limited only by one's willingness to study and work hard. We still have self made new millionaires every year but they don't get there without a good solid education, including in college or university.
> 
> The Governor of Louisiana, who is a Republican Presidential Primary contender for 2012 national US elections, is first generation born in the US Indian-American. He is a Christian so no issue of differences of other religions as we read of between Pakistan and India. Both nations have a Christian minority population.


 
The Governor was not a Christian.

He converted or else there was no chance to be a Governor.

America has great opportunities, but then one should not overdo the issue of Land of Opportunities.

There is no doubt that the US is a great and fantastic country, but then all countries have their plusses and minuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rao Sahab

Areesh said:


> I don't get it. Why the hell these Pakistanis are proud of. What exactly they have that they are proud of. Like come on don't you Pakistanis have any shame left???


 
oh! davis not realease by pakistani people he was realese by goverment and army our politician have no shame


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> I don't get it. Why the hell these Pakistanis are proud of. What exactly they have that they are proud of. Like come on don't you Pakistanis have any shame left???


 
they have many things a big army which can be rent . nukes which can march pass on street and there is defence deals for them also so they can think they are strong. also they are number-1 in many things like corruption tarror killings drone attacks floods etc


----------



## muse

> It is time to recognize that the nation and people of Pakistan are on the front line, an integral part of the ongoing war on terrorism......



What planet are you people on?? Have you any freakin clue about what people around the world think of you?? Sure, poor people will always be around to take your free money but when you cannot even step out in the streets as a American, perhaps it's a clue of some sorts....

Anyway, enjoy your war, Pakistan is screwed, I'm convinced of this, it's rotten from the inside and it cannot deal with pressure from the outside.


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> I don't get it. Why the hell these Pakistanis are proud of. What exactly they have that they are proud of. Like come on don't you Pakistanis have any shame left???


 
one RD was not given immunity he had a trial in PAK courts,

second a trial convicted him for having illegal arms,

atleast claims of clinton/obama/kerry are refuted, and the local law prevailed.... 

on top of everything behave yourself


----------



## Areesh

pakis said:


> oh! davis not realease by pakistani people he was realese by goverment and army our politician have no shame


 
Yeah whatever!!! But you should be ashamed of your nationality seriously.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
kuch dino me thek ho jao ge... Take a coffee


----------



## pmukherjee

Let us stop looking at this episode through the lens of national pride and considered it only as a case of two poor families being robbed of their sole bread winners and brought to the level of sheer desperation and now being compensated in a manner that will permit them to survive in a decent manner. Looked at it from that angle, it makes perfect sense. The only thing that perhaps does not make as much sense is the politics surrounding the episode. Surely Pakistan and the US, two old allies can sort out all the politics of the case in a time and manner of their own choosing. Why hold the innocent and destitute families a hostage to this politics? To them survival is more important than politics.


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> one RD was not given immunity he had a trial in PAK courts,
> 
> second a trial convicted him for having illegal arms,
> 
> atleast claims of clinton/obama/kerry are refuted, and the local law prevailed....
> 
> *on top of everything behave yourself*


 
And why should I behave myself and that too for some fail state.


----------



## fida jan

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Don't blame the Pakistan govt alone.
> 
> What about the relations of the victims agreeing to accept blood money and then pushing off to the US, if the report is true?


 
the compensation is not in the form of US citizenship, its only in the form of money, the passports must be handed to them by back door meetings, passport is just a bribe, the compensation money is done in faith to give relief to the poor families having lost the bread earner in return for forgiving the killer

this also shows islam is a reliion of forgiveness and not of revenge those who throw garbage on islam and islamic laws


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

pakis said:


> oh! davis not realease by pakistani people he was realese by goverment and army our politician have no shame


 

Must not forget the Court and the Sharia Law, either!

And the greed of the relations of the victims!

It opened up their future!


----------



## Awesome

> "At it's worst" American is still the best place in the world for people to have choices, freedom, including freedom of all religions, and a chance to earn a decent living and to get a decent education.



Americans may be, but what Americans are for themselves they are seldom for their slaves. We want freedom from you guys thats it. Please leave Pakistan.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




Zeeshan360 said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> I think u ppl r alrdy staying in hell


 
Take a day's break, you have lost the plot!


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Yeah whatever!!! But you should be ashamed of your nationality seriously.


 
lets finish this white elephant . we dont need pakistan now we need our state back.


----------



## Areesh

Zeeshan360 said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> I think u ppl r alrdy staying in hell


 
Exactly. Worst than hell.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Areesh said:


> Yeah whatever!!! But you should be ashamed of your nationality seriously.


 
Bahut jaldi nationality badaldi aapne .
Pakistan mein paperwork Toh bahut jaldi hota hai


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> And why should I behave myself and that too for some fail state.


 
behaviour comes from a person's own code of conduct...


----------



## Waffen SS

I have to admit it but 200 million is a big amount.

No son or daughter can be worth 200 million.


----------



## nirreich

To all you Pakistanis who argued with me that Davis will be sentenced in Pakistan - I have repeatedly told you that he is going to be released soon, very soon! But you did not want to hear. I have told you that some kind of deals will be reached and if the ISI and Army wants to make a deal, then the courts will cooperate.

This case only showed again the hatred towards the US in Pakistan and how reliable the official position of its government, and defence establishment.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

fida jan said:


> the compensation is not in the form of US citizenship, its only in the form of money, the passports must be handed to them by back door meetings, passport is just a bribe, the compensation money is done in faith to give relief to the poor families having lost the bread earner in return for forgiving the killer


 
I am sure money was paid and also the citizenship to shut their mouth.

Let us not justify the unjustifiable.

Do you think that blood money is perfect to be released for a man who is accused of plotting against Pakistan and in other words every single Pakistani?

If so, I will confess I have not understood the logic.

What bread winner? 

They have turned out to be better than the Irish Sweepstakes!


----------



## VCheng

Asim Aquil said:


> Americans may be, but what Americans are for themselves they are seldom for their slaves. We want freedom from you guys thats it. *Please leave Pakistan*.



I am sure that Government of Pakistan, the Army and the ISI will all listen to the rightful desires and aspiration of its people. AA, THAT is the proper venue, not the US government or its people.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Areesh said:


> Yeah whatever!!! But you should be ashamed of your nationality seriously.


 
let me stand in front of you and look into your eyes and tell you I AM SHAMELESS and PROUD PAKISTANI....what deal was made, had its reasons, Army can be sold but not the whole nation


----------



## 53fd

American Eagle said:


> "At it's worst" American is still the best place in the world for people to have choices, freedom, including freedom of all religions, and a chance to earn a decent living and to get a decent education.
> 
> One's future in the US is limited only by one's willingness to study and work hard. We still have self made new millionaires every year but they don't get there without a good solid education, including in college or university.
> 
> The Governor of Louisiana, who is a Republican Presidential Primary contender for 2012 national US elections, is first generation born in the US Indian-American. He is a Christian so no issue of differences of other religions as we read of between Pakistan and India. Both nations have a Christian minority population.


 
You're talking about this great country's past, and yes its past is truly great. America was made of great thinkers, people like Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Thomas Edison etc. It was made up by brave leaders such as JFK. It still has a few great people like that in the shape of Ron Paul, who I personally think has the caliber of Jefferson, but Americans sadly do not understand him. I've lived in America since 2001, you tell me how this country has improved? All manufacturing is shipped to China, most services are outsourced as well. The only industry functioning & kicking well in America is the military industry, making weapons & other advanced technologies. America is clearly losing its status as an economic power. Jobs are only being cut for people, hardly any job creation. And it doesn't look like the trend is going to change anytime soon. This country has truly went past its glory days.


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Imran
> kuch dino me thek ho jao ge... Take a coffee


 
nhi ab kuch dinoon main nhi kuch haftoon main ho ga. or wo bhut bloody ho ga.


----------



## Tin Man

*MAYBE ITS TIME FOR THE NATION AS A WHOLE TO CONSIDER RETURNING TO THE BASICS.*

*The man you see below had an idea, a vision and a dream. Maybe now you will listen to him.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

Areesh said:


> Yeah who needs a country that is bombed by some other country with the consensus of it's rulers and military. Like come on even Somalia or Bangladesh are better states as compared to Pakistan.


 
>Somalia

Enjoy your ban.


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> behaviour comes from a person's own code of conduct...


 
Yeah I know and you should know that too. 



[Pakistani]-evilX;1577907 said:


> let me stand in front of you and look into your eyes and tell you I AM SHAMELESS PAKISTANI


 
Then go and bomb yourself up.


----------



## Areesh

FreekiN said:


> >Somalia
> 
> Enjoy your ban.


 
I don't give a damn care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nirreich

I have told you this is going to happen, soon, very soon!!!


----------



## Leader

nirreich said:


> To all you Pakistanis who argued with me that Davis will be sentenced in Pakistan - I have repeatedly told you that he is going to be released soon, very soon! But you did not want to hear. I have told you that some kind of deals will be reached and if the ISI and Army wants to make a deal, then the courts will cooperate.
> 
> This case only showed again the hatred towards the US in Pakistan and how reliable the official position of its government, and defence establishment.


 
I dont know who, but we all knew inside ourselves that he would be released, however he is trialed and convicted of illegal arms atleast, immunity according to geneva was ruled over by the local law, but the parties agreed on daiyat of Shariah Law.


----------



## Spring Onion

Tin Man said:


> *HI, I think you should leave this discussion. If you want to be a moron.....go elsewhere.*


 
he was a moron and bites the dust at last though we gave him fair chance


----------



## Imran Khan

siyasdaan apni maan ke rape per bhi politcs kerty hai ye kya hai?.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

nirreich said:


> To all you Pakistanis who argued with me that Davis will be sentenced in Pakistan - I have repeatedly told you that he is going to be released soon, very soon! But you did not want to hear. I have told you that some kind of deals will be reached and if the ISI and Army wants to make a deal, then the courts will cooperate.
> 
> This case only showed again the hatred towards the US in Pakistan and how reliable the official position of its government, and defence establishment.


 
It appears, most unfortunately for Pakistanis, especially who are trying so hard to achieve something that makes their country better, that you maybe right.

I share the agony of such Pakistanis.


----------



## Spring Onion

Jana said:


> he was a moron and bites the dust at last though we gave him fair chance


 
if you had been following the case we also said he is going to be release at last but how it will be that remains to be seen.


----------



## FreekiN

Areesh said:


> I don't give a damn care.


 
Then do us all a favor and leave?


----------



## Solomon2

American Eagle said:


> Consider focusing on the actual problem, terrorism masquerading in the guise of religion, and help your nation of Pakistan bring lawless terrorism to an effective end.


Ultimately terrorism is merely a tactic in warfare. What if, after Pearl Harbor, America had declared War on Aviation? The Japanese would have concentrated on "conventional" naval and land warfare and their aggressions would have continued. 

So the "actual problem" isn't terrorism but the minds of those who decide to employ it. Pakistan has not yet decided to confront this - indeed, as its few remaining liberal-minded ministers fall to assassins to the endorsement or lethargy of the populace, it appears to be cringing more and more from doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Imran Khan said:


> siyasdaan apni maan ke rape per bhi politcs kerty hai ye kya hai?.


 

ye tu apni maa behan ke rape pe america say approval maangtay hain


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Yeah I know and you should know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Then go and bomb yourself up.


 
let then enjoy to be part of this fasiled and slave state.


----------



## fida jan

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I am sure money was paid and also the citizenship to shut their mouth.
> 
> Let us not justify the unjustifiable.
> 
> Do you think that blood money is perfect to be released for a man who is accused of plotting against Pakistan and in other words every single Pakistani?
> 
> If so, I will confess I have not understood the logic.
> 
> What bread winner?
> 
> They have turned out to be better than the Irish Sweepstakes!


 
bhai how many times i say, the guy should have been charged for other offences, but he was only charged for murder for which he should have got sentence if he had not paid for the compensation... its entirely upto the govt and other agencies to persue the case against this guy

he had been acquitted if he was registered for fake cases like theft case which obviously he didnt do..


----------



## srsrsr

JanjaWeed said:


> i think this was the best outcome for both sides. US got it's man after the dust started settling. Pakistan could have charged him for espionage & put him away for good. However they opted for face saving exercise by letting the law take it's course by charging him only for murder. By this time ISI would have grabbed as maximum info from this guy!! there is no winners or losers here!!


 
No information crap sir. Only $$$$. $ for family, $ for ISI, $ for Mr 10%. $ for everyone who was shouting. Now everyone is happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

American Eagle said:


> "At it's worst" American is still the best place in the world for people to have choices, freedom, including freedom of all religions, and a chance to earn a decent living and to get a decent education.
> 
> One's future in the US is limited only by one's willingness to study and work hard. We still have self made new millionaires every year but they don't get there without a good solid education, including in college or university.
> 
> The Governor of Louisiana, who is a Republican Presidential Primary contender for 2012 national US elections, is first generation born in the US Indian-American. He is a Christian so no issue of differences of other religions as we read of between Pakistan and India. Both nations have a Christian minority population.
> 
> Here is an article which should be of interest to young aspiring boys and girls, note I do include girls, as to what other Pakistanis have achieved and now given back to the US:
> 
> *PABAStrategies for SuccessPakistan American Business AssociationHome » Success Stories List » A Pakistani American Story of Business Success and Community Service
> 
> A Pakistani American Story of Business Success and Community Service
> 
> TESTING THE &#8220;LAND OF OPPORTUNITY&#8221;
> M. SIDDIQUE SHEIKH
> 
> I had yet to test my dream land, the United States, whether it would really prove to be a &#8220;land of Opportunity&#8221; for me when I stepped into its soil in 1969. As a fresh graduate of High school from Pakistan, my country of origin, my only asset was my determination to change my life for the better. As a teenager, like other immigrants, I, too, was a bit nervous and excited but my ambitions, let me admit, were limited to material pursuits.
> 
> One thing I knew from the beginning that whatever I will do for my living, finally I will settle down in business as being born in 1953 in District Gujranwala, Pakistan, in a business-oriented family, my destiny seemed to be written like that. My father, Sheikh Fazal Haq, was a well-known businessman of the area, who was named the &#8220;Businessman of the Year&#8221; and rewarded by then Prime Minister Bhutto in 1987.
> 
> I followed my brother, an accountant in the Embassy of Pakistan, in Washington, D.C. and conveniently found refuge in its metro area. After attending an automotive engineering school and seeking Virginia State automotive certification, I made up my mind to follow this line of business as my career. Having served in various technical capacities in different automobile companies and finally working as a Service Manager at Jerry&#8217;s Ford, I had enough &#8220;on-the-job training&#8221; so at this stage I switched over to my own business and found my first service station, the first of many successful enterprises that I established later on in the Washington D.C Metropolitan area. It included ownership of several retail service stations and various other franchise businesses. In addition, I held financial interests in insurance, hotels, real estate and banking companies.
> 
> Now when I look back at the past forty years of my struggles and achievements, after being considered a successful businessman and recognized as a leader in the business community in the Washington D.C Metropolitan Area, I bow my head to Almighty God in gratitude. At the same time, I feel obligated to the American free enterprising society which provided me &#8220;even ground&#8221; of equal opportunity, disregarding color, race and faith, for the &#8220;fair play&#8221; of my business ventures leading to my personal and professional economic and social advancements.
> 
> So having satisfied my material pursuits I mentioned in the beginning, I decided to &#8220;invest&#8221; my time, energy and money in two areas of education and community service. I felt Pakistani-American business community was less organized and integrated as compared to other communities, and, despite their talent, labor and investment, was not progressing as it should be. So in order to create a common platform for joint effort towards progress I founded a not-for-profit organization, Pakistan American Business Association, (PABA) in Virginia in 1986 and currently I am serving as its Chairman.
> 
> Whenever need arose in American society, calling for humanitarian assistance to fellow-citizens, I have never stayed behind as I strongly believe in networking through volunteering for good work. I can proudly quote the unfortunate tragedy of Katrina hurricane when I was able to organize fundraisers to help its victims through working with the Salvation Army. For my social work, I have never ignored Pakistan, my country of origin. I helped raise money for cancer patients of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Hospital in Pakistan. I strongly believe our young generation will gain greater participation in the business world in this country, as well as leadership in the political spectrum by getting involved in volunteer work early in their careers.
> 
> I have always believed that education provides necessary basis to all kinds of progress and development. So I worked hard to provide support to a prestigious educational institution in my neighborhood like Virginia International University. I served on its Board of Trustees for several years and now in 2009 I have been elected as its Chairman.
> 
> For the same purpose, I founded Pakistan American University Group (PAU) to help coordinate opening campuses of American universities in Pakistan. First project under this Group is expected to be launched in 2010.
> 
> Today at the time of this writing when I relax and look through the window of my house at the serene beauty of surrounding landscape in the State of Virginia, I recall my distinguished guests who have frequently visited me. I feel honored in hosting political, community and business leaders including a candidate for the office of governor of Virginia. Community values matter more to me than party affiliation. For that reason I have opted for the middle of the road course and so my friendships are across party affiliation lines.
> 
> I am the proud father of three sweet daughters and one son, along with six grandchildren. I share my beautiful home with my extended family and have preserved family values and traditions by maintaining close family ties.
> 
> I love my motherland but I am equally proud to be an American. The Pakistani community in Virginia and elsewhere has contributed their talent and labor to the development of American nation having gone through the struggles and challenges of culture, religion and language. As a humble representative of this community, I urge them to continue their positive and constructive contribution to the American society and earn a respectable position they rightly deserve.*


 
Tell me an American success story post 2005. America is expensive, in terms of attaining decent education, healthcare, accommodation, & general lifestyle. The money earned here through low paid jobs, high tax cuts & social security does not pay off the bills. There is no manufacturing here, industries are being outsourced, and the only thing America has going for it right now is the military industry.


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Areesh

FreekiN said:


> Then do us a favor and leave?


 
Give me 20 crore and I will.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Areesh
I think that you are not our advisor that whether we should be shamed or not ?
We dont need your help.
Thanks ...


----------



## Awesome



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iPhone

mehru said:


> They are angry about the law actually but they are forgetting that we can't question Islamic law.
> 
> *However i must say that i am amazed at the brilliance of Americans.* They found a loophole in our law and achieved their goal.



then you must get amazed very easily. common now it's not like diyat law is a secret of the muslim world only and the insider members have knowledge of it. it's all open information. At the start of this case Americans were pushing for blood money. I'm surprised a senior member like yourself found it amazing that Americans knew of this.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> And why should I behave myself and that too for some fail state.


 
 dont behave but i would expect you fly out of this state soon.

its a hypocrisy to stay in our country and spit venom on our country


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Leader said:


> I dont know who, but we all knew inside ourselves that he would be released, however he is trialed and convicted of illegal arms atleast, immunity according to geneva was ruled over by the local law, but the parties agreed on daiyat of Shariah Law.


 

That is all fine for solace.

The end result matters.

Very sad.

But what can be done?

The verdict is valid as per Sharia.

It is sad that the victims' families sold out Pakistan, if the reports that they got US citizenship in return is right.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Tin Man said:


> *MAYBE ITS TIME FOR THE NATION AS A WHOLE TO CONSIDER RETURNING TO THE BASICS.*
> 
> *The man you see below had an idea, a vision and a dream. Maybe now you will listen to him.*


 
This man was a great intelligent man, and one of the finest legal brains in this part of the world.
Wonder what opinion he would had on the use and interpretation of law in this affair?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Give me 20 crore and I will.


 
its 10 crorre dear and wait you will got it soon.its bombistan


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> let then enjoy to be part of this fasiled and slave state.


 
Well they will soon smell the coffee when some one will blow himself up near him or some hell fire missile will blow his house or some American will kill his brother in day light and then flees comfortably showing him his a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Release of Davis prompt clashes | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM






Its starting !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jana said:


> dont behave but i would expect you fly out of this state soon.


 
I will soon. Very soon.


----------



## Karachiite

How much does Pakistani blood cost? I want to consume some.


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> its 10 crorre dear and wait you will got it soon.its bombistan


 
Even 10 crore isn't bad either.


----------



## T-Faz

Declare Pakistan as a secular state and quell all extremist elements if you want this country to progress forward.

All this nonsense is due to our confused laws, foreign policy and the use of religion as a tool for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

bilalhaider said:


> Tell me an American success story post 2005. America is expensive, in terms of attaining decent education, healthcare, accommodation, & general lifestyle. The money earned here through low paid jobs, high tax cuts & social security does not pay off the bills. There is no manufacturing here, industries are being outsourced, and the only thing America has going for it right now is the military industry.


 
I can tell you lots of stories after 2005 too, myself included. However, those tales would be off-topic here.


----------



## Imran Khan

Black Blood said:


> Release of Davis prompt clashes | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its starting !


 
tab many gay ager sara pakistan aysy jal utha or siystdaanoon or jarneeloon ke khoon se naha gya.


----------



## Mujeeb47

In Pakistan , all dealings are done at night. This time too...


----------



## nirreich

To all you Pakistanis who argued with me that Davis will be sentenced in Pakistan - I have repeatedly told you that he is going to be released soon, very soon! But you did not want to hear. I have told you that some kind of deals will be reached and if the ISI and Army wants to make a deal, then the courts will cooperate.

This case only showed again the hatred towards the US in Pakistan and how reliable the official position of its government, and defence establishment.
Original Post By nirreich



Tiki Tam Tam said:


> It appears, most unfortunately for Pakistanis, especially who are trying so hard to achieve something that makes their country better, that you maybe right.
> 
> I share the agony of such Pakistanis.


 
I share that too. The Davis case looks like a national fixation, one man representing the US.

Just see what is going on in these thread, they are obsessed with it. So few care for justice of fairness, and take it in the right proportions.


----------



## Areesh

Karachiite said:


> How much does Pakistani blood cost? I want to consume some.


 
Well it depends where you are killed. If killed in Lahore muzang chungi you will get 10 crore. If killed in suicide blast 5 lacs cheque from the govt which won't be cashed ever and if killed in drone attack you will get a simple middle finger from pentagon and rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## iPhone

Black Blood said:


>



jitnay moun utni baatien. families aren't gonna say yes, we've accepted or are gonna accept blood money due to fear of backlash and labeled as traitor. 
They made their mind about accepting compensation. therfore, they cut their gas and electric connection a week ago and come hearing date, accepted diyat infront of the judge and left from there.

The rest, we have emotional kids here jumping up and down with their heads down in shame. And it looks like the shame they're feeling is only for their personal ego that was hurt. I stand by the families' decision, they thought of their future and used Islamic law to their advantage. They shouldn't feel ashamed for that.


----------



## Imran Khan

or ye hai police jo apni beti bhen maan bhi bech de rishwat le ker .


----------



## iPhone

double post.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Areesh said:


> Yeah I know and you should know that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Then go and bomb yourself up.


 thats not for you to decide.....see my DP


----------



## AstanoshKhan

I'm sure the Govt. pressurized the families to accept money or the situation would get worse for them. And these poor people had no choice but to follow orders. Actually I wont be surprised even if the Govt. is just telling the media that the family has been compensated and in reality kuch nahi diyaa un logon ko. God bless our country!

But why he hasn't been charged for espionage and other cases against him apart from the killings?

I had been telling from the very beginning that Army/ISI has the biggest hand in the destruction of this country who are eating this country and tax payers money like a giant beast, killing for their masters and kidnapping for ransom their own countrymen to fulfill their sinister objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

perfect timing as said my Javed Ch. Zardari is in Karachi, Gilani is in Kirghistan, Nawaz in Switzerland & Shahbaz went to London for 1 day ....


----------



## fida jan

T-Faz said:


> Declare Pakistan as a secular state and quell all extremist elements if you want this country to progress forward.
> 
> All this nonsense is due to our confused laws, foreign policy and the use of religion as a tool for power.


 
waaahhhhahahaha

in the thirst of you extreme anti religion stance or quest, you forgot the corrupt government, but i dont blame you, you blind with one eye and one eye always has partial views...

carry on...

let the innocent law be victimised by one's own insecure mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

[Pakistani]-evilX;1577974 said:


> thats not for you to decide.....see my DP


 
And you can check my avatar too. Because it is where your country is. In the middle of deep darkness.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Family $$$
Mr.10% $$$
Sharif $$$
Judge $$$
Every where ... $$$


----------



## 53fd

VCheng said:


> I can tell you lots of stories after 2005 too, myself included. However, those tales would be off-topic here.


 
So basically you're denying that this country is in its worst shape ever, that it's getting worse day by day, and that all the American people who feel this way are just delusional?


----------



## Tin Man

Areesh said:


> Well it depends where you are killed. If killed in Lahore muzang chungi you will get 10 crore. If killed in suicide blast 5 lacs cheque from the govt which won't be cashed ever and if killed in drone attack you will get a simple middle finger from pentagon and rawalpindi.


 
lol.....sarcastic....but gotta admit....its funny.


----------



## fida jan

AstanoshKhan said:


> I'm sure the Govt. pressurized the families to accept money or the situation would get worse for them. And these poor people had no choice but to follow orders. Actually I wont be surprised even if the Govt. is just telling the media that the family has been compensated and in reality kuch nahi diyaa un logon ko. God bless our country!
> 
> But why he hasn't been charged for espionage and other cases against him apart from the killings?
> 
> I had been telling from the very beginning that Army/ISI has the biggest hand in the destruction of this country who are eating this country and tax payers money like a giant beast, killing for their masters and kidnapping for ransom their own countrymen to fulfill their sinister objectives.


 
i feel like one nuke is enough to damage india, but other nukes and f-16s are reserved for pakistanis


----------



## Imran Khan

Devil Soul said:


> perfect timing as said my Javed Ch. Zardari is in Karachi, Gilani is in Kirghistan, Nawaz in Switzerland & Shahbaz went to London for 1 day ....


 
yes but pakistaniyoon main inty juraat or ghairat nhi unhy roti kamani or khani hoti hai. mera bus nhi chalta warna ajj islamabad or GHQ ki eant se eant baja deeni chayee. ye kuty khud to kha rahy hai bank bher rahy hai per ab awam main aik qatra khoon baki nhi. akher ye beghairat kaum kab jagy gee?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Tin Man said:


> lol.....sarcastic....but gotta admit....its funny.


 
Yeah I know. The worst part is it is true too.


----------



## A1Kaid

Focus on demonstrations. People need to organize demonstrations, challenge police and government, be brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

bilalhaider said:


> So basically you're denying that this country is in its worst shape ever, that it's getting worse day by day, and that the American people who feel this way are just delusional?



I am saying that, while the US is not perfect, and there are a lot of things that need to be improved, it still offers the best chances of success and hope anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## srsrsr

Given the emotionally charged/frustrated situation, are the victim families safe ? Will a psycho mullah and Gundas attack the family?


----------



## fida jan

Mujeeb47 said:


> Family $$$
> Mr.10% $$$
> Sharif $$$
> Judge $$$
> Every where ... $$$


 
hehehehe

mr 10%, or mr 100%, that blood money is reserved for zardari only, i have a gut feeling


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Areesh
Do you want some juice.


----------



## T-Faz

fida jan said:


> waaahhhhahahaha
> 
> in the thirst of you extreme anti religion stance or quest, you forgot the corrupt government, but i dont blame you, you blind with one eye and one eye always has partial views...
> 
> carry on...
> 
> let the innocent law be victimised by one's own insecure mentality


 
Whats wrong with my statement?

Secularism isn't anti religion, its pro choice and allows freedom.

I am neither blind, nor biased, I like many others have seen how politcal Islam has caused Muslims countries to go up in flames.

This is cause of many ills in our society, we are not rational but religiously emotional like you.

These laws do not belong in the modern world, Hudood laws, Zina Laws, Qisas & Diyat laws etc serve no purpose in the modern world as we have functioning laws in place that are suitable for todays world.

This corrupt government always appeases religious elements who exploit situations for their own benefit.

Keep living in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Eagle

He and his Indian ancestors are Roman Catholics.

CORRECTION: I am mistaken. Governor Jindal became a Roman Catholic while in high school in Louisiana. I had thought he and his family were of Goan descent, which was where I thought he was then a life long Christian. Entirely my mistake. But a good example of freedom of religion in the US where you can be or join freely any religious denomination you are most interested in and agree with. 

Governor Jindal having been born in the US is constitutionally eligible to be President of the United States.

"Personal life and family Jindal was raised in a Hindu household, but converted to Christianity while in high school. During his first year at Brown University, he was received into the Catholic Church. His family attends weekly Mass at Saint Aloysius Parish in Baton Rouge.[10]

Jindal's father, Amar Jindal, received a Bachelor of Science degree in civil engineering from Guru Nanak Dev University.[11][12] Jindal's mother, Raj (Pal) Jindal,[11] is an information technology director for the Louisiana Department of Labor and served as Assistant Secretary to former State Labor Secretary Garey Forster during the administration of Governor Murphy J. "Mike" Foster, Jr.[13] Prior to immigrating to the United States, both his parents were lecturers at an Indian engineering college.[14] According to Jindal, his mother was already four months pregnant with him when they arrived from India.[15] Jindal has a younger brother, Nikesh, who is a registered Republican and supported his brother's campaign for Governor.[16][17] Nikesh went to Dartmouth College and then Yale Law School, where he graduated with honors. He is now a lawyer in Washington, D. C..[12]

Jindal's nickname dates to his childhood identification with a sitcom character. He has said, "Every day after school, I'd come home and I'd watch The Brady Bunch. And I identified with Bobby, you know? He was about my age, and 'Bobby' stuck."[18] He has been known by his nickname ever since, though his legal name remains Piyush Jindal.[19]

In 1997, Jindal married Supriya Jolly who was born in New Delhi, India and moved to Baton Rouge with her parents when she was four years old.[20] They attended the same high school, but Supriya's family moved from Baton Rouge to New Orleans after her freshman year and they did not begin dating until later, when Jindal invited her to a Mardi Gras party after another friend had canceled. Supriya Jindal earned a Bachelor's degree in chemical engineering and an M.B.A. degree from Tulane University.[21] She will receive a Ph.D. in marketing at Louisiana State University when she successfully completes her dissertation.[22] She created The Supriya Jindal Foundation for Louisiana's Children, a non-profit organization aimed at improving math and science education in grade schools.[23] They have three children: Selia Elizabeth, Shaan Robert, and Slade Ryan. Shaan was born with a congenital heart defect and had surgery as an infant. The Jindals have been outspoken advocates for children with congenital defects, particularly those without insurance. In 2006, Jindal and his wife delivered their third child at home. Barely able to call 911 before the delivery, Jindal received medical coaching by phone to deliver their eight-pound, 2.5 ounce boy.[24]"

The above citiaiton came from Wikipedia on line.

Other information on Bobby Jindal includes:

Bobby JindalLikePolitician.Basic Information
.Hometown Baton Rouge, LA 
Birthday June 10, 1971 
Currently Running For Office: Governor of Louisiana 
Current Office Office: Governor of Louisiana 
About The Official Facebook Page of Gov. Bobby Jindal 
Political Views Conservative 
Favorite Books The Bible, A Purpose Driven Life, John Henry Newman: A Biography 
Relationship Status Married to
Supriya Jindal 
Religious Views Catholic 
Favorite Movies Casablanca, James Bond Films 
Favorite TV Shows M*A*S*H, Law & Order 
About Me Bobby Jindal currently serves as Governor for the State of Louisiana. He was elected on October 20, 2007, with 54 percent of the vote in the primary, winning 60 of 64 parishes. 

Shortly after taking office, Governor Jindal called a Special Session to address comprehensive ethics reform, the cornerstone of his election platform. 

After the conclusion of the successful session, the Center for Public Integrity deemed Louisiana's new financial disclosure law among the top in the nation.

Additionally, the Governor&#8217;s second Special Session eliminated burdensome taxes that deterred investment in Louisiana and limited the growth of existing Louisiana businesses. 
Education Info Education Info
Grad School:Oxford University '94
Political Science
College:Brown University '91
Biology, Public Policy

Gender Male 
Email info@bobbyjindal.com 
Website http://www.bobbyjindal.com 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.gov.state.la.us/&h=8ebb8 
http://www.twitter.com/bobbyjindal 

Likes and Interests
.Likes The Supriya Jindal Foundation for Louisiana's Children, Republican Party of Louisiana


----------



## Mabs

It just saddens me to see that we are stuck between the two extremes of our society - the religious bigots and the liberal *****. One is not any better than the other and bot are equally ignorant and inhuman. If i had my way i would stand them in a line and shoot their f**king brains out. The religious extremists live in their shell and think that everything about/in the West is or promotes evil while the liberal fagots have absolutely no knowledge of the religion which leaves them handicapped to even understand and see the logic behind even the littlest commandment of the religion.

Leeme clarify a couple of points here. Diya or Blood Money is applicable as long as a Muslim is involved in the conflict. Diya is not just a get outa jail card for the aggressor but a way to settle the conflict before it turns into something ugly. Diya is one of the many options that a person can use to settle a murder issue and not the only way. Diya/Blood Money can not be offered until and unless the victim demands of it from his free will. It is not elitist or stone age-ish. A member of the American embassy in Islamabad ran over a man and his family a couple of days ago in Islamabad. The man was let off the hook because the victims did not wana PRESS CHARGES. Diys is exercised when the victims do not wish to PRESS CHARGES or agree to reach an out of court settlement. Both of these practices are very common in the modern legal world and mirror the concept of Diya or Blood Money. The option of Diya can only be used pending certain criterion are met. I will quote the exact verse here which states the law in brief, if you need explanations, read the Tafseer or the scholarly commentary on the said verse.

"O ye who believe! the law of equality is prescribed to you in cases of murder: the free for the free, the slave for the slave, the woman for the woman. But if any remission is made by the brother of the slain, then grant any reasonable demand, and compensate him with handsome gratitude, this is a concession and a Mercy from your Lord. After this whoever exceeds the limits shall be in grave penalty. (Quran, 2:178)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Areesh said:


> And you can check my avatar too. Because it is where your country is. In the middle of deep darkness.


 i want you to look at your avatar again......their is a slight brightness to it and that is of fire.......n darkness even a spark is enough to lighten the room


*ex-ISI chief Hameed Gul to stand outside National Assembly @ 4:00pm with his family.......Imran Khan to hold protest on friday.......why can't they do it at single time?*


----------



## fida jan

srsrsr said:


> Given the emotionally charged/frustrated situation, are the victim families safe ? Will a psycho mullah and Gundas attack the family?


 
no, assault will be made on zardari otherwise no assault


----------



## 53fd

VCheng said:


> I am saying that, while the US is not perfect, and there are a lot of things that need to be improved, it still offers the best chances of success and hope anywhere in the world.



Tell me, what are the best chances of success and hope you are talking about? I work here in the US, all major manufacturing is being shipped to China, all services are being outsourced, major industries are being outsourced. Jobs are only being cut, hardly any are being created. Are you telling me that this country is still an economic power? How can you say this country has more opportunities than others? The only thing America has going on which many others don't is the fact that it encourages entrepreneurs without government intervention, to invest & build big businesses. Yet, the conditions in America are not feasible as of yet for entrepreneurship.


----------



## Areesh

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Areesh
> Do you want some juice.


 
I want money.... Just like all those politicians and military babus in Islamabad, Lahore and Rawalpindi.


----------



## Solomon2

T-Faz said:


> Declare Pakistan as a secular state and quell all extremist elements if you want this country to progress forward. All this nonsense is due to our confused laws, foreign policy and the use of religion as a tool for power.


_*Who*_ is going to declare Pakistan a secular state? Crooked politicians and generals? Rich men who don't pay taxes and avoid legal penalties? They all stand to lose in a secular rule-of-law system rather than one that operates via religious pretension, extortion, and blood money. 

No, if you want a secular state, imo _*you*_ are going to have to declare it yourself and entice people, politicians, and police to gather to your banner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fida jan

T-Faz said:


> Whats wrong with my statement?
> 
> Secularism isn't anti religion, its pro choice and allows freedom.
> 
> I am neither blind, nor biased, I like many others have seen how politcal Islam has caused Muslims countries to go up in flames.
> 
> This is cause of many ills in our society, we are not rational but religiously emotional like you.
> 
> These laws do not belong in the modern world, Hudood laws, Zina Laws, Qisas & Diyat laws etc serve no purpose in the modern world as we have functioning laws in place that are suitable for todays world.
> 
> This corrupt government always appeases religious elements who exploit situations for their own benefit.
> 
> Keep living in denial.


 
i will the same for you too, you are not being rational, just pure hot blooded emotional


----------



## Areesh

[Pakistani]-evilX;1578005 said:


> i want you to look at your avatar again......their is a slight brightness to it and that is of fire.......n darkness even a spark is enough to lighten the room


 
Well I don't see it. Even if it is their it will be turned into darkness soon.


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> And you can check my avatar too. Because it is where* your country is*. In the middle of deep darkness.


 
We all get the point you are making- 
My Advice- Do not over do it- Its becoming irritating and offensive-


----------



## sparklingway

Mabs said:


> It just saddens me to see that we are stuck between the two extremes of our society - the religious bigots and the liberal *****. One is not any better than the other and bot are equally ignorant and inhuman. If i had my way i would stand them in a line and shoot their f**king brains out. The religious extremists live in their shell and think that everything about/in the West is or promotes evil while the liberal fagots have absolutely no knowledge of the religion which leaves them handicapped to even understand and see the logic behind even the littlest commandment of the religion.
> 
> Leeme clarify a couple of points here. Diya or Blood Money is applicable as long as a Muslim is involved in the conflict. Diya is not just a get outa jail card for the aggressor but a way to settle the conflict before it turns into something ugly. Diya is one of the many options that a person can use to settle a murder issue and not the only way. Diya/Blood Money can not be offered until and unless the victim demands of it from his free will. It is not elitist or stone age-ish. A member of the American embassy in Islamabad ran over a man and his family a couple of days ago in Islamabad. The man was let off the hook because the victims did not wana PRESS CHARGES. Diys is exercised when the victims do not wish to PRESS CHARGES or agree to reach an out of court settlement. Both of these practices are very common in the modern legal world and mirror the concept of Diya or Blood Money. The option of Diya can only be used pending certain criterion are met. I will quote the exact verse here which states the law in brief, if you need explanations, read the Tafseer or the scholarly commentary on the said verse.
> 
> "O ye who believe! the law of equality is prescribed to you in cases of murder: the free for the free, the slave for the slave, the woman for the woman. But if any remission is made by the brother of the slain, then grant any reasonable demand, and compensate him with handsome gratitude, this is a concession and a Mercy from your Lord. After this whoever exceeds the limits shall be in grave penalty. (Quran, 2:178)"


 
Inner contradictions much?

Murder is a crime against society, not a crime against person (although traditional Hanfi sharia doesn't think so, but the social contract in Pakistan - like all other societies agrees). Out of court settlements for intellectual property, land disputes, etc etc are acceptable - no out of court settlements for murder are acceptable. 

I sympathize with you today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Control your emotions guys...
After all , we have to get aid from America..
Hahaha.


----------



## Durrak

Things will change
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

.
.
.
Its a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tin Man

*When the head is rotten, he said, it affects the whole body.~Saudi King Abdullah*


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> We all get the point you are making-
> My Advice- Do not over do it- Its becoming irritating and offensive-


 
Humm. I know but thanks to the establishment which runs your country it is already too offensive in your country. Thousands have already lost their lives and thousand more are waiting for it after today's incident.


----------



## Imran Khan

its the time public should attack pm house GHQ us conslates and presedent house same time and millions should come out.but how?


----------



## LeGenD

Areesh said:


> Yeah who needs a country that is bombed by some other country with the consensus of it's rulers and military. Like come on even Somalia or Bangladesh are better states as compared to Pakistan.


I will be blunt here.

No one wants to mess with USA, being the 'most dangerous nation' on Earth. 

Even elite nations like China and Russia have bowed to American pressure. And India is also as much susceptible.

Let me quote you an example from China:



> The serious incident of April 2001 between the United States and the People&#8217;s Republic of China (PRC) involved a collision over the South China Sea between a U.S. Navy EP-3 reconnaissance plane and a People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA) naval F-8 fighter that crashed. After surviving the near-fatal accident, the U.S. crew made an emergency landing of their damaged plane onto the PLA&#8217;s Lingshui airfield on Hainan Island, and the PRC detained the 24 crew members for 11 days.



Chinese government was immensely pressured to free those *11 Americans*, even after loss of a Chinese life and property, and act of espionage. And US government never even compensated for the incident.

This is all about national interest. We are not interested in being _bombed back to stone age._ 

However, I do accept that 'corrupt elements' in Pakistan also have played a vital role in ensuring that Pakistan remains a slave state of the imperial WEST. We never managed to stand on our feet after 1960s. 

And Pakistan has been turned in to _Cambodia_ of WOT. A clear example of US hegemony and our stupidity in cohorts. Sounds familiar.

Being part of the *American game* is the killer deal here. This holds a lesson for India too.


----------



## fida jan

Mabs said:


> It just saddens me to see that we are stuck between the two extremes of our society - the religious bigots and the liberal *****. One is not any better than the other and bot are equally ignorant and inhuman. If i had my way i would stand them in a line and shoot their f**king brains out. The religious extremists live in their shell and think that everything about/in the West is or promotes evil while the liberal fagots have absolutely no knowledge of the religion which leaves them handicapped to even understand and see the logic behind even the littlest commandment of the religion.
> 
> Leeme clarify a couple of points here. Diya or Blood Money is applicable as long as a Muslim is involved in the conflict. Diya is not just a get outa jail card for the aggressor but a way to settle the conflict before it turns into something ugly. Diya is one of the many options that a person can use to settle a murder issue and not the only way. Diya/Blood Money can not be offered until and unless the victim demands of it from his free will. It is not elitist or stone age-ish. A member of the American embassy in Islamabad ran over a man and his family a couple of days ago in Islamabad. The man was let off the hook because the victims did not wana PRESS CHARGES. Diys is exercised when the victims do not wish to PRESS CHARGES or agree to reach an out of court settlement. Both of these practices are very common in the modern legal world and mirror the concept of Diya or Blood Money. The option of Diya can only be used pending certain criterion are met. I will quote the exact verse here which states the law in brief, if you need explanations, read the Tafseer or the scholarly commentary on the said verse.
> 
> "O ye who believe! the law of equality is prescribed to you in cases of murder: the free for the free, the slave for the slave, the woman for the woman. But if any remission is made by the brother of the slain, then grant any reasonable demand, and compensate him with handsome gratitude, this is a concession and a Mercy from your Lord. After this whoever exceeds the limits shall be in grave penalty. (Quran, 2:178)"


 
thank you for quoting the verse, hope those uneducated pakistanis out there will et some sense about the commandment present in holy quran itself and not just in hadith


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Mabs said:


> It just saddens me to see that we are stuck between the two extremes of our society - the religious bigots and the liberal *****. One is not any better than the other and bot are equally ignorant and inhuman. If i had my way i would stand them in a line and shoot their f**king brains out. The religious extremists live in their shell and think that everything about/in the West is or promotes evil while the liberal fagots have absolutely no knowledge of the religion which leaves them handicapped to even understand and see the logic behind even the littlest commandment of the religion.
> 
> Leeme clarify a couple of points here. Diya or Blood Money is applicable as long as a Muslim is involved in the conflict. Diya is not just a get outa jail card for the aggressor but a way to settle the conflict before it turns into something ugly. Diya is one of the many options that a person can use to settle a murder issue and not the only way. Diya/Blood Money can not be offered until and unless the victim demands of it from his free will. It is not elitist or stone age-ish. A member of the American embassy in Islamabad ran over a man and his family a couple of days ago in Islamabad. The man was let off the hook because the victims did not wana PRESS CHARGES. Diys is exercised when the victims do not wish to PRESS CHARGES or agree to reach an out of court settlement. Both of these practices are very common in the modern legal world and mirror the concept of Diya or Blood Money. The option of Diya can only be used pending certain criterion are met. I will quote the exact verse here which states the law in brief, if you need explanations, read the Tafseer or the scholarly commentary on the said verse.
> 
> "O ye who believe! the law of equality is prescribed to you in cases of murder: the free for the free, the slave for the slave, the woman for the woman. But if any remission is made by the brother of the slain, then grant any reasonable demand, and compensate him with handsome gratitude, this is a concession and a Mercy from your Lord. After this whoever exceeds the limits shall be in grave penalty. (Quran, 2:178)"


 
You may like to review your comments by just visiting some of the Sharia laws of the Islamic countries.

One cannot have one's cake and eat it too!

Please revist each aspect of the case including the victim's family leaving for the US.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Ak-47A said:


> Things will change
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Its a joke


 maqsaad mein naqami jurm nahin
maqsaad ka paast hona jurn hai


----------



## T-Faz

Solomon2 said:


> _*Who*_ is going to declare Pakistan a secular state? Crooked politicians and generals? Rich men who don't pay taxes and avoid legal penalties? They all stand to lose in a secular rule-of-law system rather than one that operates via religious pretension, extortion, and blood money.
> 
> No, if you want a secular state, imo _*you*_ are going to have to declare it yourself and entice people, politicians, and police to gather to your banner.


 
It will be the youth of Pakistan, especially those who have seen this country slide through hell becuase of the use of religion in such a regressive manner.

This task will be very expansive and will require a lot of dedication, but rest assured that the most of us are working in the capacity we can to make it the nation it ought to be.

You very well know how the nations discourse has been changed decades ago, it will also require time to revert it back.


----------



## Paan Singh

why many pakistanis have changed their flags??
thats not ur flag fault..


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Jana's behaviour in this thread is disgusting. Sheer disrespect to dead fellow countrymen killed in this tragedy, singing her fatuous love filled tales about how good the living standards in USA are. Only traitor can make post like following -



> i personally feel its good for them keeping in view the living standard.



Join politics Jana, bright future ahead.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

in a cowboy voice I say 

''run forest,
















RUN!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Who are Mir Jaffar and Mir Sadiq in Government ........???


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> why many pakistanis have changed their flags??
> thats not ur flag fault..


 
go to hell flag nation or country we feel better not to represent a slave nation.today i hate my self and pakistan more then any thing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Aresh
Do you want money ? Then do something for America


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

fida jan said:


> thank you for quoting the verse, hope those uneducated pakistanis out there will et some sense about the commandment present in holy quran itself and not just in hadith


 
AGHA why u have indian and bangali flag now?


----------



## Imran Khan

secretservice said:


> Who are Mir Jaffar and Mir Sadiq in Government ........???


 
ALL IN FORCES AND GOVERMENT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

Raymond Davis released by Pakistani court
2011-03-16 22:10:00
Dating at Match.com&#8482;
Ads by Google


Islamabad/Washington, March 16 (IANS) A Pakistani court Wednesday acquitted CIA contractor Raymond Davis, who killed two men in Lahore, after payment of blood money as compensation to relatives of the victims, Geo News reported. He is reported to have been flown out of the country.

A US Air Force plane carrying 12 men, perhaps including Davis, took off at 4.45 p.m. from Lahore airport for Afghanistan, sources told Geo News.

An additional sessions judge released Raymond Davis after the family members of the slain men appeared in the court and pardoned the US national after an agreement was reached between the two sides, Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah said.

'He has been released from jail and now it is up to him to leave the country whenever he wants,' the minister added.

Blood money, or 'Diyat' is a provision under Islamic Sharia law in which compensation can be paid to relatives of those killed to secure a pardon, and is commonly used to resolve such cases in Pakistan.

Davis, 36, shot dead two Pakistanis on a motorcycle in Lahore Jan 27 following what he described as an attempted armed robbery. He claimed that he acted in self-defence.

A spokesman for the US embassy in Islamabad said he could not immediately confirm the report.

The Davis case had sparked protests in Pakistan, with religious groups angrily denouncing the American.

US authorities insisted Davis was protected by full diplomatic immunity, but the Pakistani government refused to back that claim and a decision on his status was Monday deferred by the Lahore High Court for criminal judges to decide.

Lawyers for the families of the two men shot dead in a busy Lahore street on January 27 said they had been held for four hours at the jail court where Davis was being tried on Wednesday, but had not been allowed to witness the proceedings.

Earlier Wednesday, Davis was indicted by a Pakistani court. The sessions judge charged Davis on two counts of murder at a hearing held at the Kot Lakhpat jail in Lahore, Geo News reported.

According to The Washington Post, Davis was released from a Pakistani jail in Lahore after nearly two months in detention and was being flown to meet with US officials in Kabul.

US Ambassador to Pakistan Cameron Munter accompanied Davis on the flight, a US official said.

'There has been a plan in the works for the last three weeks,' the official said, adding that US officials had desperately worked to free Davis before a threatened murder trial began.

The official, who asked to remain anonymous, confirmed that so-called blood money had been paid to family members of the shooting victims, but did not disclose the amount.

The decision to free Davis has put an end to a high-stakes tense diplomatic stand-off between the US and Pakistan.

Davis was a member of a security team assigned to protect CIA operatives in Lahore collecting intelligence on groups like the Lashkar-e-Taiba, a militant Islamist group tied to terrorist attacks against India and long backed by the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) spy agency, the daily said.
SEARCH
All About: Asia,Pakistan


----------



## A1Kaid

The problem is a weak and slavish Government.


A secular but weak Government would have done the same.


A strong but Islamic government would have punished RD.

That's the point you people don't seem to realize your so frustrated Pakistan isn't secular, by the way majority of Pakistan doesn't want secularism only a minority. 


These looney secularist always blame Zia in every thread. Why need to go back in history? When liberal "modern enlightenment" Musharraf help lead Pakistan into this path, making so many compromises that the nations sovereignty is undermined by US. This liberal secular Zardari is even worse with total treason to Pakistan he has compromised Nations integrity, more susceptible yo US demands, economic vitality, dignity, helped released RD, etc.


You may be able to blame Zia for Islamist but blame the liberals and secularist for the strong US Government and CIA influence over Pakistan.


----------



## IceCold

RD finally freed. Well this was bound to happen specially with the kind of government in place but then again why blame only the GOP. Every single one of us is a bakooo maal and specially when it comes down to obtaining foreign nationality. Now i am not aware in this specific case as the family members of the deceased are denying any what they call khoon bahoo but i seriously doubt. Anyways news will unfold in a couple of days.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

I would be surprised if people subjected to the Predator drones daily can be favourable to the US.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

American Eagle said:


> He and his Indian ancestors are Roman Catholics.


 
@ American Eagle:
Since you are speaking about Bobby Jindal, let me tell you that you are singularly misinformed or you are indulging in spreading misinformation. Bobby Jindal converted as a young man to Christianity. Neither his parents, nor his grand-parents were Christian. Also get one thing crystal clear: the USA is a land of opportunity; but Bobby Jindal converted because he was very clear that his political ambitions needed him to do so. Do not forget that the USA has taken so long to elect its first Black President, and unfortunately he has to spend so much time and energy to re-affirm that he is Christian! Believe me that is easier than the USA electing its first openly "Atheist" or openly "gay" President. There is no shortage of bible-thumping bigots in the US of A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> in a cowboy voice I say
> 
> ''run forest,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN!


 
but those were said by gump's girl friend bwhahahahhahaha


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Imran Khan said:


> go to hell flag nation or country we feel better not to represent a slave nation.today i hate my self and pakistan more then any thing .


 
Its better to hate yourself only, Not Pakistan , People like us Select a Govt and then Govt Decides like this ...

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> AGHA why u have indian and bangali flag now?


 
It is a Bangladeshi flag.

Not a Bengali flag.


----------



## Mujeeb47

$$$ Its the game.


----------



## nirreich

45 pages and still counting.... You complain about this case? Everything else is all right in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> Humm. I know but thanks to the establishment which runs your country it is already too offensive in your country. Thousands have already lost their lives and thousand more are waiting for it after today's incident.


 
My country is in deep sh!!!T - i admit- but i will not run away from it like a chicken- like you are doing- kukru kurooooon


----------



## Kompromat

I must ask , how can a civil court give an Islamic verdict as the case wasn't presented in a Sharia Court was it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

srsrsr said:


> Given the emotionally charged/frustrated situation, are the victim families safe ? Will a psycho mullah and Gundas attack the family?


 
Victims' family allegedly got a US green card and out of the country. There houses are locked. Or maybe they have been moved to protective custody... not yet clear.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Its better to hate yourself only, Not Pakistan , People like us Select a Govt and then Govt Decides like this ...
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad


 
pakistan is nothing but a land of slums and beggers with gov of some dallal and army of shemales. dont try to teach me what pakistan is .

pakistan murdabad


----------



## Secret Service

All Pre Planned ....!


----------



## Kompromat

nirreich said:


> 45 pages and still counting.... You complain about this case? Everything else is all right in Pakistan?


 
Just shut up man !!!


----------



## sparklingway

Black Blood said:


> I must ask , how can a civil court give an Islamic verdict as the case wasn't presented in a Sharia Court was it?


 
Please stop being so much reactionary. Qisas and Diyat Ordinance has been in force for 20 years. The laws have been corrected upon by the CII and FSC time and again. This is the "true Sharia" that folks are so much haranguing about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Black Blood said:


> I must ask , how can a civil court give an Islamic verdict as the case wasn't presented in a Sharia Court was it?


 
And this is why things get fcked up when you mix religion with the state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Imran Khan said:


> pakistan is nothing but a land of slums and beggers with gov of some dallal and army of shemales. dont try to teach me what pakistan is .
> 
> pakistan murdabad


 
lanat app jesay loga par ..jo muskil ke time par Pakistan ko gali dey rahe han....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

nirreich said:


> 45 pages and still counting.... You complain about this case? Everything else is all right in Pakistan?


 
That certainly doesn't mean that they wouldn't raise their voices against it... you can't sit silent at such incidents can you? 
This will have wide spread significance in the US and Pakistan relationship and I see it as a good sign that some people are against it.


----------



## nightcrawler

> Blood money, or 'Diyat' is a provision under Islamic Sharia law


Total BS; not because of Islam but because of greed they let him go....& here Maulanas were airing against Davis & for Islam & guess what they again are back-stabbed..


----------



## Mujeeb47

All those who had voted PPP and PML(N) are Mir Jafir and Mir Sadiq of the nation.


----------



## Imran Khan

secretservice said:


> lanat app jesay loga par ..jo muskil ke time par Pakistan ko gali dey rahe han....


 
or lanat tum jesoon per jo ghulamoon si soch rakhty hai. mery traf se lanat hai aysy mulk aysi hakumat aysi faug or aysi awam per hazaar bar .now ban me forever


----------



## Secret Service

Imran Khan said:


> pakistan is nothing but a land of slums and beggers with gov of some dallal and army of shemales. dont try to teach me what pakistan is .
> 
> pakistan murdabad


 
Fuk off from Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Karachiite said:


> And this is why things get fcked up when you mix religion with the state of affairs.


 
Don't give it a religious or Secular color , it was a decision taken by some ********* who wont care about any civil law either !


----------



## T-Faz

A1Kaid said:


> A strong but Islamic government would have punished RD.


 
The Saudis have a 'strong' and 'Islamic' government.

Strong because they keep a hold on everything in their nation and we kill their people on their behalf if they oppose the state laws.

Islamic, well you know why.

But it was Saudi Arabia who came with the deal and the money.

And we accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Imran Khan said:


> pakistan is nothing but a land of slums and beggers with gov of some dallal and army of shemales. dont try to teach me what pakistan is .
> 
> pakistan murdabad




IK, a true test of a man's character is not what he does in peaceful and easy times but times of difficulty and challenge. Regain your senses. The situation is shitty but not hopeless. The country will live and opportunities at redemption exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Imran Khan said:


> or lanat tum jesoon per jo ghulamoon si soch rakhty hai


 
App jesay log han jo Ghulamon ko vote dete han....aur jo gandee soch rakte han...kabhi Pakistan zindabad aur kabi Pakistan Murdabad...


----------



## muse

Kuttay - by Faiz, you say? What's it all about?


----------



## Vinod2070

Well, it was not unexpected at all.

When USA really wants something, it gets it. There was never going to be another outcome of this issue.

Its best to keep a reasonable distance from the big elephant in the room. Even if it means no harm, it will knock off a few every now and then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

nightcrawler said:


> Total BS; not because of Islam but because of greed they let him go....& here Maulanas were airing against Davis & for Islam & guess what they again are back-stabbed..


 
Islam is religion of peace and love not hatred , both nation will come closer to each other with his release .


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Imran Khan said:


> or lanat tum jesoon per jo ghulamoon si soch rakhty hai


 your comments are more shamefull.......apni na aheli ko mulq ka naam maat do


----------



## fida jan

secretservice said:


> lanat app jesay loga par ..jo muskil ke time par Pakistan ko gali dey rahe han....


 


Imran Khan said:


> or lanat tum jesoon per jo ghulamoon si soch rakhty hai. mery traf se lanat hai aysy mulk aysi hakumat aysi faug or aysi awam per hazaar bar .now ban me forever


 
dono lanti pakizzz bwhahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Mabs

sparklingway said:


> Inner contradictions much?
> 
> Murder is a crime against society, not a crime against person (although traditional Hanfi sharia doesn't think so, but the social contract in Pakistan - like all other societies agrees). Out of court settlements for intellectual property, land disputes, etc etc are acceptable - no out of court settlements for murder are acceptable.
> 
> I sympathize with you today.



Sorry to burst your bubble but out of court settlements can be reached over any matter as long as the parties involved are not coerced to do so. I can refuse to press charges if someone kills my brother and the murderer can be set free without standing a trial. Of course, according to the PPC ( Pakistan Penal Code) the state can act as a prosecutor on its own prerogative and press charges citing whatever reasons it deems necessary but I will not be a party to that application.

You can blame the government and the establishment for reaching a backdoor deal but you can not blame the victim's families or the court for doing what they did. The court ruled over the evidence that was produced to it and families acted in their best interest. How many of us who are fuming here went to their homes to show our support when they were coerced from every side? How many of us tried to help them in arrangin a top- notch lawyer to fight their case? How many of us stood by them and gave them strength that everything's gona be alright?

I ain't no Mullah but i ain't a hypocrite either. I call a spade a spade when i see one. This is not the first time that a victim's family has opted for an out of court settlement, Why all the commotion then? Just because the Islamic concept of Diyat was used. I just feel sad for people like you who run to bash religion at every given opportunity without having any sound knowledge about it. You are as confused,clueless and farther off the truth as the religious extremists you so vehemently loath. I do not dislike the west and its policies unconditionally without any exception and I will not sit idle while you try to do the same with a religion, be it Islam or Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case | Reuters



> (Reuters) - The U.S. government did not pay any compensation to the families of two Pakistanis killed by Raymond Davis, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said on Wednesday.
> 
> "The United States did not pay any compensation," Clinton told reporters in Cairo. Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."
> 
> Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."



Hahaha I told you the Saudis paid the families and they are not in the US, but in Saudi Arabia! Thats what the Saudi ambassador was up to.


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> why many pakistanis have changed their flags??
> thats not ur flag fault..


 
Apparantly they didn't chose to be Pakistanis- and they were not lucky enough either- 
bunch of loosers from all aspects- 


Above is a rip off of Liquid signature-


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

on one hand family accepted the money under no coersion, on the other hand this concept of blood money may induce people to commit such crimes and then buy their way out of it (or have their tax money pay for it)

i personally am quite ambivalent at this point....but there are a lot of ongoing issues and this just had to happen and distract and anger people. It was a huge issue of contention among Pakistani peoples and Pak-US ties. 


I dont know if the media is using the wrong language or what happened --- but they are saying the court ''acquitted him''

is this an error? My impression is that he was found guilty and therefore the negotiation was put in place to pay Jiyya. Correct me if im wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Imran Khan said:


> pakistan is nothing but a land of slums and beggers with gov of some dallal and army of shemales. dont try to teach me what pakistan is .
> 
> pakistan murdabad



Are are..Samhal ke Bhai Jaan..


----------



## Kompromat

T-Faz said:


> The Saudis have a 'strong' and 'Islamic' government.
> 
> Strong because they keep a hold on everything in their nation and we kill their people on their behalf if they oppose the state laws.
> 
> Islamic, well you know why.
> 
> But it was Saudi Arabia who came with the deal and the money.
> 
> And we accepted.


 
Saudi Arabia is an Authoritarian monarchy which uses religion as a tool to govern its people . KSA is anything but Islamic same goes for Iran.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

CAIRO: US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said Wednesday the United States &#8220;did not pay any compensation&#8221; to enable the release of a US contractor in Pakistan.


----------



## Devil Soul

Imran Khan said:


> go to hell flag nation or country we feel better not to represent a slave nation.today i hate my self and pakistan more then any thing .


 
PAK also dont need people like you who on every given opportunity get on a PAK bashing band wagon.. a lot of members r showing what they really feel about PAK ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, it was not unexpected at all.
> 
> When USA really wants something, it gets it. There was never going to be another outcome of this issue.
> 
> Its best to keep a reasonable distance from the big elephant in the room. Even if it means no harm, it will knock off a few every now and then.


 
hello accident guy, yeah it was like india england tie match


----------



## RabzonKhan

fida jan said:


> this zerdari governemt is going to hell, *mark my words, i soon gonna be in hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> even the families must have been pressurised to take the blood money


Did you even think before you wrote that?


----------



## Awesome

muse said:


> Kuttay - by Faiz, you say? What's it all about?


 
The same Das carore gadhay, Habib Jalib was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

American Eagle said:


> He and his Indian ancestors are Roman Catholics.



*Jindal was born in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, to Amar and Raj Jindal, who came to the United States as immigrants from Punjab, India.*

Jindal attended Baton Rouge Magnet High School, graduating in 1988. He competed in tennis tournaments, started a computer newsletter, a retail candy business, and a mail-order software company. He spent his free time working at the concession stands during LSU football games. Jindal was one of 50 students nationwide admitted to the elite PLME program at Brown University, guaranteeing him a place in medical school. He was interested in public policy. Jindal also completed a second major in biology. He graduated in 1991 at the age of 20, with honors in both majors.

Jindal was named a member of the 1992 USA Today All-USA Academic Team. He was accepted by both Harvard Medical School and Yale Law School, but studied at New College, Oxford, as a Rhodes Scholar. He received an M.Litt. degree in political science with an emphasis in health policy from the University of Oxford in 1994 for his thesis "A needs-based approach to health care". He turned down an offer to study for a D.Phil. in politics, but instead joined the consulting firm McKinsey & Company.

*Jindal was raised in a Hindu household, but converted to Christianity while in high school. *During his first year at Brown University, he was received into the Catholic Church. His family attends weekly Mass at Saint Aloysius Parish in Baton Rouge.

Jindal's father, Amar Jindal, received a Bachelor of Science degree in civil engineering from Guru Nanak Dev University. Jindal's mother, Raj (Pal) Jindal, is an information technology director for the Louisiana Department of Labor and served as Assistant Secretary to former State Labor Secretary Garey Forster during the administration of Governor Murphy J. "Mike" Foster, Jr. Prior to immigrating to the United States, both his parents were lecturers at an Indian engineering college. According to Jindal, his mother was already four months pregnant with him when they arrived from India. Jindal has a younger brother, Nikesh, who is a registered Republican and supported his brother's campaign for Governor. Nikesh went to Dartmouth College and then Yale Law School, where he graduated with honors. He is now a lawyer in Washington, D. C.

*Jindal's nickname dates to his childhood identification with a sitcom character. * He has said, "Every day after school, I'd come home and I'd watch The Brady Bunch. And I identified with Bobby, you know? He was about my age, and 'Bobby' stuck." He has been known by his nickname ever since, though* his legal name remains Piyush Jindal.
*

In 1997, Jindal married Supriya Jolly who was born in New Delhi, India and moved to Baton Rouge with her parents when she was four years old. They attended the same high school, but Supriya's family moved from Baton Rouge to New Orleans after her freshman year and they did not begin dating until later, when Jindal invited her to a Mardi Gras party after another friend had canceled. Supriya Jindal earned a Bachelor's degree in chemical engineering and an M.B.A. degree from Tulane University. She will receive a Ph.D. in marketing at Louisiana State University when she successfully completes her dissertation. She created The Supriya Jindal Foundation for Louisiana's Children, a non-profit organization aimed at improving math and science education in grade schools.They have three children: Selia Elizabeth, Shaan Robert, and Slade Ryan. Shaan was born with a congenital heart defect and had surgery as an infant. The Jindals have been outspoken advocates for children with congenital defects, particularly those without insurance. In 2006, Jindal and his wife delivered their third child at home. Barely able to call 911 before the delivery, Jindal received medical coaching by phone to deliver their eight-pound, 2.5 ounce boy.


----------



## jha

Here is another shocker...
*
US &#8216;did not pay&#8217; for Davis&#8217;s release in Pakistan, says Clinton*

CAIRO: US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said Wednesday the United States &#8220;did not pay any compensation&#8221; to enable the release of a US contractor in Pakistan.

US &#8216;did not pay&#8217; for Davis&#8217;s release in Pakistan, says Clinton | Latest-News | DAWN.COM


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
Cool yaar. Sad news k baad thora dimag kharab ho hi jata hai. So jao , subah nokari b karni hai.


----------



## sparklingway

Bas kar do yaar bas kar do. Sab shariat kay mutabiq hua hai. Ab rona mat ro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

T-Faz said:


> The Saudis have a 'strong' and 'Islamic' government.
> 
> Strong because they keep a hold on everything in their nation and we kill their people on their behalf if they oppose the state laws.
> 
> Islamic, well you know why.
> 
> But it was Saudi Arabia who came with the deal and the money.
> 
> And we accepted.


 

Saudi families are slaves we all know they depend on US to keep them in power and to protect them. While Pakistan has a traitorous Government. Islam is their front, for example are monarchies allowed in Islam? From my study of Islam monarchy isn't allowed, how is it Islamic?

A true IR would have punished RD, you cannot deny that.


----------



## Secret Service

fida jan said:


> dono lanti pakizzz bwhahhahahahahahaha


 
app bhi shatan se kam nahi han...!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

its evident that some of our people on this forum get very emotional....keep a cool head, post in civilized and cool-headed manner. Yes this is an issue which brings anger and other emotions, but debate and post sensibly. 

and why bash the country when the country itself --the land -- is just fine. Some of the people are who bring the problems home to the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

[Pakistani]-evilX;1578123 said:


> CAIRO: US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said Wednesday the United States &#8220;did not pay any compensation&#8221; to enable the release of a US contractor in Pakistan.


 Saudi Arabia paid it, so US can keep on saying it never agreed to a "settlement"


----------



## Awesome

Double whammy, Shariah releases Raymond Davis, screws Pakistan over, then Shariah Champion Saudi does all the leg work and pays in Cash and passports

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## srsrsr

bilalhaider said:


> Tell me, what are the best chances of success and hope you are talking about? I work here in the US, all major manufacturing is being shipped to China, all services are being outsourced, major industries are being outsourced. Jobs are only being cut, hardly any are being created. Are you telling me that this country is still an economic power? How can you say this country has more opportunities than others? The only thing America has going on which many others don't is the fact that it encourages entrepreneurs without government intervention, to invest & build big businesses. Yet, the conditions in America are not feasible as of yet for entrepreneurship.



Boy - for sure, you dont understand Entrepreneurship. I've treaded the entrepreneurship path in both India and US and I can vouch for US always - the best place for entrepreneurs. For you to sample - to establish a company you need to register it and in US it takes only a day ie 24 hrs ie apply-morning-goto-sleep-registration-ready-next day. No govt office visits, no babu-bastards to be bribed. No need to say how painful these are.


----------



## fida jan

Rabzon said:


> Did you even think before you wrote that?


 
my t and g button has some problem,


----------



## T-Faz

Black Blood said:


> Saudi Arabia is an Authoritarian monarchy which uses religion as a tool to govern its people . KSA is anything but Islamic same goes for Iran.


 
But both of them call themselves Islamic countries and that is the why they are referred to as such.

Both of them are strong too in repressing their own people and all this is associated with Islam becuase they justify this through religion.


----------



## Kompromat

sparklingway said:


> Bas kar do yaar bas kar do. Sab shariat kay mutabiq hua hai. Ab rona mat ro.


 
NO they actually have found a loophole to "fool us", period !


----------



## Secret Service

fida jan said:


> my t and g button has some problem,


 
keep your flags.....change nahi karne abb...!


----------



## Manas

*Pakistan nation was betrayed , by the govt establishment and by the victims families..............*

*I know from the beginning ,its matter of few weeks till the emotions calm down ,RD would on the next flight to Uncle .*

*From What i read here and on media ,is that how this issue is being a matter of pride,... and RD a pawn to salvage some sense of respect for a state who watch its citizens bombed in drone attacks.*

*Did anyone with in his/her right sense believe RD was going to get punished and serve his sentenced for his crime in this country that desperately needs US money ??
*

*But ,Now after all the hype that was unnecessarily created around this ambiguous case , its going to hurt and pinch much harder on account of this let down of self respect of Pakistanis by the ruling establishment,... be it civilian govt,military/ISI or the judiciary ,even by the victims' famiy*l.


----------



## jha

*Release of Davis prompt clashes*

*Davis leaves Pakistan*

*US ambassador thanks Pak, affected families on Davis&#8217;s release*

*Davis weeps after release*


----------



## DV RULES

muse said:


> it's genuinely sad to see what has become of what is left of Jinnah's Pakistan


 
What kind of Jinnah's Pakistan?
There are only followers of Liaqat Ali khan.


----------



## Kompromat

T-Faz said:


> But both of them call themselves Islamic countries and that is the why they are referred to as such.
> 
> Both of them are strong too in repressing their own people and all this is associated with Islam becuase they justify this through religion.


 
Okay lets keep this debate safe for some other time shall we?


----------



## Awesome

A1Kaid said:


> Saudi families are slaves we all know they depend on US to keep them in power and to protect them. While Pakistan has a traitorous Government. Islam is their front, for example are monarchies allowed in Islam? From my study of Islam monarchy isn't allowed, how is it Islamic?
> 
> A true IR would have punished RD, you cannot deny that.



True or not, IR would also let off Davis on blood money.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ asim
Another sad interference of Saudi Arabia in Pakistan


----------



## Jungibaaz

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Islam is religion of peace and love not hatred , both nation will come closer to each other with his release .


 
Murder is murder and he should have been given life in prison if not a death sentence...
Americans are not above the law! our country is run by businessmen who don't give a damn about the people!


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Davis is still in Pakistan?......unconfirmed reports by media


----------



## Awesome

10 injured during protest against Davis release - GEO.tv

This should be done in Islamabad, not Lahore

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




[Pakistani]-evilX;1578167 said:


> Davis is still in Pakistan?......unconfirmed reports by media


 
Doubt it, but if he is, Pharoooo!


----------



## sparklingway

Black Blood said:


> NO they actually have found a loophole to "fool us", period !


 
Ah the usual 'true sharia' 'not properly implemented' crap without any substantiation. Quagmire, inner contractions for a religio-nationalist? Tsk tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

fida jan said:


> hello accident guy, yeah it was like india england tie match


 
Just remain in your limits if you know what is good for you.

Sincere advice.


----------



## Secret Service

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ asim
> Another sad interference of Saudi Arabia in Pakistan


 
both Saudi and Pakitani leaders are lickng American @ss ....bloody traitors..!


----------



## Kompromat

sparklingway said:


> Ah the usual 'true sharia' 'not properly implemented' crap without any substantiation. Quagmire, inner contractions for a religio-nationalist? Tsk tsk.


 
I will let you go to bed with this theory. 

Thanks for "deep insight"


----------



## ZaYYaF

I just hope that this would become _the_ turning point for my Pakistani nation to rise up like a Phoenix, be able to tell black from white, and decide on its own will, all for good.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Aur do bibi shaheed ki party ko vote. Abhi to trailar hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

[Pakistani]-evilX;1578167 said:


> Davis is still in Pakistan?......unconfirmed reports by media


 
that pig is in Kabul....


----------



## SBD-3

ISLAMABAD, March 16 (APP): Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah on Wednesday said the acquittal of US citizen Raymond Davis by the court was according to law, as the heirs of Faizan and Faheem used their right of pardon under Shariah as well as the law of land. &#8220;Our law and Shariah provide the right of pardon under &#8216;Diyyat&#8217; to the heirs&#8221;, the Punjab Law Minister told a private television channel on Wednesday night.
He said 19 heirs of the slained youth including 11 heirs from the family of Faizan and 9 from the family of Faheem appeared before the court in Lahore on Wednesday and pardoned Raymond Davis.
The Minister said, the court asked the 19 heirs separately and one by one, as if they had pardoned the killer under any pressure, adding, after the heirs pardoned the killer, the court acquitted Raymond Davis.
Rana Sanaullah said the jail authorities released Raymond David after receiving the court judgement.
To a question, the Punjab Law Minister said the* heirs received Rs 200 million as &#8216;Diyyat&#8217; for forgiving Raymond Davis*.
Rana Sanaullah said, the whole nation was unanimous in the view that they would accept the court verdict in this case, adding, the court has given its verdict as per the desire of heirs.
To a question, the Punjab Law Minister agreed that the decision was contrary to public sentiments, adding, but the courts have to follow law for their decisions. 
Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Acquittal of Raymond David according to law: Rana Sanaullah


----------



## VelocuR

*Raymond Davis will be aired with Larry King next few weeks. He will get autographed and sell books "How a brave man sneaking around the heart of Pakistanerrorist"
*

He will get full of praise and award ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## srsrsr

that closes the chapter, from official standpoint as well. Proves that 'Sabse bada rupaiya'


----------



## Super Falcon

from the day today im anti ISI anti armed forces and govt we are rubbish what was ISI doing if we made it for our national interest why it did not looked for those how many black water and davis is operating in pak and why they allow USA to make world's biggest embassey in pak why what is in pak so all USA nationals keep killing pakistanis and go to their embassies sir im sorry our army and ISI is USA dog who have dog belt in their necj when USA say them to bark they bark and what did pakistan did USA still selling most things to india and sitting side by side with india making india powerfull than pakistan is this is our friend ISI on your face Army od pakistan on your face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Asim Aquil said:


> 10 injured during protest against Davis release - GEO.tv
> 
> This should be done in Islamabad, not Lahore
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------
> 
> this guy is sure.....i hav my doubts but normally their reports are soild


----------



## Kompromat

*Bring it ON !*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

Glorious Resolve said:


> Since when these bearded people became Patriots?- They all are wahabi influenced jihadis- on their behalf if the revolutions is started- soon we are going to see a an Islamic Pakistan- not the secuar you all want-


 
You went far from real issue, Issue is more social & political than religious. Don't misinterpret situation. Tell me why you blame on those simple people who came on protest for all this BS Topi Drama played by families of victims? 

I suggest you read some news on aaj.tv and in other media so you can understand what kind of social selfishness role played.


----------



## A1Kaid

How can secularist make these arguments. Even in secular laws and countries one can pay off a family to drop charges or settle outside the court. They act as if secularism would have changed the result of the RD case.

You people are ignoring family was "forced", wife of the victim said she wants "blood for blood" no justice for her? This was a black hand dealing, nothing Shariah or Islamic about that. 


Just because money was given to the families, doesn't free RD. He's still a CIA agent still involved in supporting terrorist groups, providing them nuclear information and tech, probably involved in coordinating suicide bombings, unlicensed weapons, espionage, and more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

as indian,i m very sad abt this.
how much u will be cursing,i can understand..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> Aur do bibi shaheed ki party ko vote. Abhi to trailar hai...


 
bibi shaheed hahahahah kya bb siachin gai thi shaeed hony hahahah zardari ne goli marwai hai bhai jee . jo haram maut marta hai wo shaheed ha yahaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

amerika amerika karti han tu 
paise pe kiyu marti han tu


----------



## Imran Khan

Black Blood said:


> *Bring it ON !*



its happen millions times no more BS nation need some thing sold not BS he can hang zaradr i on street? if no then better to vote hakeemullah


----------



## Karachiite

If only we Pakistanis had the balls to stand up to the government but were busy watching dramas on tv, trying to show off more than our neighbour etc.


----------



## fallstuff

The people are ready but the leaders can't lead.


----------



## fida jan

Imran Khan said:


> bibi shaheed hahahahah kya bb siachin gai thi shaeed hony hahahah zardari ne goli marwai hai bhai jee . jo haram maut marta hai wo shaheed ha yahaan


 
bhai aap ne mera dil jeet liya yeh keh ker!!!!

jo haram maut mara woh shaheed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Black Blood said:


> *Bring it ON !*


 
why only pti..??? where is rest of so called brave nation ...??


----------



## Mabs

Everyone got something out of this deal. RD finally went home to have his favorite Burger King sandwich he's been asking for all this while. The Punjab government showed the US that they can be trusted when the push comes to shove. They mad sure that a plane was waiting and ready for Rd as soon as he was released. The federal government procrastinated and complicated the matters till an out of court settlement was reached. I am sure the Army/ISI also go some bargain out of the deal. Without the Army gaining something out of the deal, it would have been impossible to go through with it. I ain't no psychic but my educated guess is that whatever the Army/ISI got out of the deal is in the interest of the country, and not for their personal gains. The victim's families social status was exploited and they walked away with a hefty amount as well. All in all everyone was happy after getting their share.

You can argue that the state could have taken a more tough stance and not made a deal but that's asking a donkey to run with the horses. Pakistan can survive without the American aid, it has and can be proven with facts and not just tall claims. But to do that you need a leadership with a backbone. The Army knows that the current government can not make that decision which leaves the Army with two options. Either impose a martial law and go through with the decision itself or try to gain as much leverage as possible out of the situation. I think the Army made the right choice. 

The Saudi Army chief was here just to soften up Kiyani's and Pasha's stance on the issue. I am sure he promised alot of goodies in return which again will be used for Pakistan and not for any individual. The army has decided to just bear this government for the remaining of its term and then make sure that people like these do not come to the power again.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Haha... Congratulations...

Today we are reminded of the fact that Pakistan's leaders and its Army can sell their mothers for a few dollars...

Great news... made my day!!!


----------



## Secret Service

Imran Khan said:


> bibi shaheed hahahahah kya bb siachin gai thi shaeed hony hahahah zardari ne goli marwai hai bhai jee . jo haram maut marta hai wo shaheed ha yahaan


 
very true...


----------



## Imran Khan

secretservice said:


> why only pti..??? where is rest of so called brave nation ...??


 
khany ko roti nhi hai peeny ko clean water nhi light hai nhi or nation jo pichly 10 saal se ghas kha rahi hai ab brave ho bhi to uth nhi sakti apny peroon per.lol


----------



## 53fd

srsrsr said:


> Boy - for sure, you dont understand Entrepreneurship. I've treaded the entrepreneurship path in both India and US and I can vouch for US always - the best place for entrepreneurs. For you to sample - to establish a company you need to register it and in US it takes only a day ie 24 hrs ie apply-morning-goto-sleep-registration-ready-next day. No govt office visits, no babu-bastards to be bribed. No need to say how painful these are.


 
I've never disputed entrepreneurship is the best in the US. But I have told you that the economic conditions in America today have really bogged down the nation's long-held reputation. For example: the healthcare & pharmaceutical business in the past. In the past, the FDA was the only regulatory body in the world which didn't have price control over drug products. It encouraged entrepreneurs to come to the US & start pharmaceutical companies, & own huge businesses. Now, with the healthcare reforms, there is price control, & American pharmaceutical companies are feeling the heat from the competition that China & other developing nations are posing. Companies are merging, many are sold off, others ship their manufacturing & other operations to China. There is still little government regulation, which makes investment attractive, yet the country is going downhill in every way but especially in economic terms, hence it is not an attractive proposition for investors & entrepreneurs. There are many factors that need to be looked at when investing somewhere, government intervention is only one. The fact is, there are cheaper avenues in the world to invest in than America right now. America has peaked & hit it's potential ceiling, now it's the turn of developing countries to grow. Simple truth.


----------



## DV RULES

Mujeeb47 said:


> Shahbaz Sharif has played significant role.
> Well done Shahbaz !


 
2 chicken are out of country as usual, in any important political or social decisions where they sold people's interest.


----------



## Kompromat

secretservice said:


> why only pti..??? where is rest of so called brave nation ...??


 
PPP/PMLN and allies are guilty , who else will come on the roads than the PTI.

Please go ahead and turn it into a revolt !


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

A1Kaid said:


> How can secularist make these arguments. Even in secular laws and countries one can pay off a family to drop charges or settle outside the court. They act as if secularism would have changed the result of the RD case.
> 
> You people are ignoring family was "forced", wife of the victim said she wants "blood for blood" no justice for her? This was a black hand dealing, nothing Shariah or Islamic about that.
> 
> 
> Just because money was given to the families, doesn't free RD. He's still a CIA agent still involved in supporting terrorist groups, providing them nuclear information and tech, probably involved in coordinating suicide bombings, unlicensed weapons, espionage, and more...



In secular countries no murder case can be settled out of court since it is a cognizable offence under the law and a police case.

If the victims' families were forced, why have they not come out in the open and said so? Why do they require proxies?

And why have the flown the coop to the US?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Haha... Congratulations...
> 
> Today we are reminded of the fact that Pakistan's leaders and its Army can sell their mothers for a few dollars...
> 
> Great news... made my day!!!


 
i think Army cant do anything when government is traitor..! they are already fighting american war on these traitor's order..


----------



## VelocuR

Read #733


----------



## Imran Khan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Haha... Congratulations...
> 
> Today we are reminded of the fact that Pakistan's leaders and its Army can sell their mothers for a few dollars...
> 
> Great news... made my day!!!


 

main ghusy se 4 packet cigrate phonk gya or tu bhut khush hai yaar . ye kya zulm hai?


----------



## JonAsad

DV RULES said:


> You went far from real issue, Issue is more social & political than religious. Don't misinterpret situation. Tell me why you blame on those simple people who came on protest for all this BS Topi Drama played by families of victims?



So for the social & political issue- we are side by side with our bearded Muslim brothers- their extremism and conservative nature is just for religious issues- Tell me- Can you separate the two behaviors?




DV RULES said:


> I suggest you read some news on aaj.tv and in other media so you can understand what kind of social selfishness role played.


 
If it helps- let me tell you i am glued to the tele since his release-


----------



## Spring Onion

srsrsr said:


> Given the emotionally charged/frustrated situation, are the victim families safe ? Will a psycho mullah and Gundas attack the family?


 
????????????????? for wha???
they used their right to pardon and take compansation according to Islamic way so no why would mullahs will be mad


----------



## 53fd

I think its time to get Pakistan out of Saudi influence. They have clearly jeopardized things inside the country in the name of brotherhood, & as it seems, especially in this Raymond Davis affair.


----------



## Secret Service

Black Blood said:


> PPP/PMLN and allies are guilty , who else will come on the roads then the PTI.
> 
> Please go ahead and turn it into a revolt !


 
Sharif brother are in london...no PML 's ,,, No Mqm...etc....atleast there is someone like Imran khan who is throwing stones...!


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

A1Kaid said:


> How can secularist make these arguments. Even in secular laws and countries one can pay off a family to drop charges or settle outside the court. They act as if secularism would have changed the result of the RD case.
> 
> You people are ignoring family was "forced", wife of the victim said she wants "blood for blood" no justice for her? This was a black hand dealing, nothing Shariah or Islamic about that.
> 
> 
> Just because money was given to the families, doesn't free RD. He's still a CIA agent still involved in supporting terrorist groups, providing them nuclear information and tech, probably involved in coordinating suicide bombings, unlicensed weapons, espionage, and more...


 
Those who have a disease in their minds will blame everything on Islam...

This sick elite section of the Armed forces as well as its political elite is what has given Pakistan a bad name all over the world... 

I m sure Zaid Hamid would be in a lot of distress today... haha... Heres the Kartoot of his Army for the whole world to see... 

What a shame... what a shame... what a shame


----------



## Imran Khan

secretservice said:


> i think Army cant do anything when government is traitor..! they are already fighting american war on these traitor's order..


 
army and ISI can do much much much they are like owner of country but they just looking bones for eating. isi can shot 50 amercans in a day hai hide there body in minutes but they are not willing to do any thing because poors are die not kiyani's son


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
Next time , Hakeemullah mahsud will be good choice for voting.
Isn't it ?


----------



## Kompromat

bilalhaider said:


> I think its time to get Pakistan out of Saudi influence. They have clearly jeopardized things inside the country in the name of brotherhood, & as it seems, especially in this Raymond Davis affair.


 
Have a free economy and they will rely on "you" , this is what happens when you run on aid. Jiye bhutto


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Sad indeed.
Looking forward to Zaid Zaman Hamid's new disinfo drama on the tele.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

The legality of the release is sound so no further comment really. Him being guilty or not has no play anymore since this law allowed his release.

I was not aware a law like this was in place. In the U.S. even if the family forgives the defendant it holds no bearing on the prosecution unless we are talking about civil action like a lawsuit. Though it can be noted during the proceeding that they have.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Imran Khan said:


> main ghusy se 4 packet cigrate phonk gya or tu bhut khush hai yaar . ye kya zulm hai?


 
Imran meray bhai... You dont realize how much agony I m in at the moment... I feel like smashing my computer screen right now!!!


----------



## Secret Service

bilalhaider said:


> I think its time to get Pakistan out of Saudi influence. They have clearly jeopardized things inside the country in the name of brotherhood, & as it seems, especially in this Raymond Davis affair.


 
those who give you money also dictates you....!


----------



## Kompromat

secretservice said:


> Sharif brother are in london...no PML 's ,,, No Mqm...etc....atleast there is someone like Imran khan who is throwing stones...!


 
I had to post this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fida jan

what joke pakistan army and government is

the same joke is applied in fata and swat

innocents are being killed by drones and civil war of our 'brave army' and the killers are loose free...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Sad indeed.
> Looking forward to Zaid Zaman Hamid's new disinfo drama on the tele.


 
From this incident ....i salute Mr Zaid Hamid....He was absolutely right about these traitors ...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> army and ISI can do much much much they are like owner of country but they just looking bones for eating. isi can shot 50 amercans in a day hai hide there body in minutes but they are not willing to do any thing because poors are die not kiyani's son


 
DO you use codes in your posts? Have no idea what you have just said.


----------



## HAIDER

Yesterday ,,Geo running the news of expected Raymond release, and guess who is the broker according to geo news....Saudi Ambassador...but saudi govt denying....Saudi official been seen contacting Shahbaz since last few days ..very aggressively ..


----------



## Awesome

If ISI-CIA deal was behind this, it has overnight ruined its reputation far worse than what Musharraf did in its 10+ years. So much for Kayani's efforts to improve the Army's image. I'm deeply interested to know whose side they are on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

Black Blood said:


> Have a free economy and they will rely on "you" , this is what happens when you run on aid. Jiye bhutto


 
America runs on Chinese aid, China depends on America's huge consumer market for selling its products, Saudi Arabia leadership depends on American support to keep them in power, America depends on Saudi Arabia to have an influence in Muslim countries, Pakistan depends on American aid, America depends on Pakistan in the WOT. What's new? Every country is dependent on the other one way or the other.


----------



## DV RULES

mehru said:


> ajeeb baat hai. Hum ney tu ussay VVIP treatment dia tha. Merey khyial mein usey pasand nahin aya.


 
I think you aware of *"MAGAR MACH KE ANSOO"*


----------



## Imran Khan

o bheek a gai bheek a gai chalo ji chalo police ko bheek ki nai gariyaan mili hai ab lathi charge ho ga


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

DV RULES said:


> 2 chicken are out of country as usual, in any important political or social decisions where they sold people's interest.


 
they were advised by ISI, as i said earlier and i repeat again , Imran Khan had meeting with US Official 2 days ago in ISB, its time for Imran Khan so this was bound to happen, why you think no one was willing to take the hit on this case and now suddenly this all.....no chance of PPP coming back in Govt, PML-N already made a bad image in this case and in many other internal affairs so only person left was Imran Khan with whom lots of youth stand.........

and why you think is it ok for ex-isi chief to protest outside NA, why now?.....join the dots.....this all happend for good


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Asim Aquil said:


> Double whammy, Shariah releases Raymond Davis, screws Pakistan over, then Shariah Champion Saudi does all the leg work and pays in Cash and passports


 
exactly.......


----------



## Mujeeb47

Guys , I am feeling shameful for voting PPP last time. Sorry my great nation.


----------



## Spring Onion

hahahahahahahahah we are hearing the area people of the two families are on fire because they cant see the two families getting rich


----------



## Myth_buster_1

secretservice said:


> From this incident ....i salute Mr Zaid Hamid....He was absolutely right about these traitors ...


 
Anyone who has a brain and can think should have known that Raymond will be free. Thats exactly where disinfo agent ZH comes in. His job is to control people's mind and not have them think.


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> DO you use codes in your posts? Have no idea what you have just said.


 
ok sir jee wesy mera mode nhi hai ajj.

ap ka ye tiger jab ruky isy mera sallam kehna hahahahahh


----------



## ares

This is indeed a good news ..but if money is all Pakistanis wanted...then why so much drama over it?? ..they could have quietly asked for it and got it ..I am sure US will pay anything to protect one of its own.


----------



## Roby

A1Kaid said:


> Even in secular laws and countries one can pay off a family to drop charges or settle outside the court.



not possible.


----------



## Kompromat

Asim: Are we only going to talk or someone is going to take part in some action too , any ideas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

While the federal and provincial government definitely sold themselves cheap and without any dignity, the same can not be said about the Army. I am sure it has achieved some objective out of this while mess which is gonna benefit the country in the future. Sometimes you gotta let a small fish loose to lure in the big mama. In the whole playing arena that is Pakistan and Afghanistan, RD in fact was just a tiny spec. Saudis always come with offers which are extremely difficult to resist. I am sure whatever the Army is getting outa letting RD go is worth more than keeping and trying him here. It might look like we have been dealt a bad hand and we have let a spy go, but moods could be quite different in the cadres of the ISI. They might have achieved something which obviously can not be just announced to the general public. How do i know this? Because i got a Gennie in a bottle. I am sure those who are able, will understand what i mean.

Is the protest plan of PTI unjustified considering all that I have said? NO. Army's success in the whole saga does not wash away the incompetence and -unpatriotism of the federal and provincial government and that should be protested at every level.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

secretservice said:


> From this incident ....i salute Mr Zaid Hamid....He was absolutely right about these traitors ...


 
Your Mr Zaid Hamid is nothing but a lackey of the Armed forces... His group is the most intolerant bunch of fanatics that I have ever come across... Any mention of the disasters that Pak Army has given to Pakistan and they start barking at you like rabid dogs with foaming mouths... 

and in reality they hate other Muslims who call for Khilafat with a different method... such a shame... I actually used to like the guy at one point...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Leader said:


> why talking against PAKistan? what have you contributed for PAKistan in your life that give you the right? not even good thoughts...


 
Atleast they are not blowing themselves up neither they support extremism nor they want to be overshadowed by U.S.
If everyone in Pakistan did that little, nothing will be required.


----------



## SEAL

Don't expect anything from them they are all same.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Asim Aquil said:


> If ISI-CIA deal was behind this, it has overnight ruined its reputation far worse than what Musharraf did in its 10+ years. So much for Kayani's efforts to improve the Army's image. I'm deeply interested to know whose side they are on.



ISI's chief got extension, aur ALLAH janay kya kya deal hoien par am preety much sure whatever ISI-PA did, they know what they are doing, they have a stategic thinking and that is one of the reasons Pakistan is still alive


----------



## The Vicious Kind

What a disaster ! seriously i am horrified ! how cheap are pakistani lives these days.What is with the national interest crap!!.what about our soveriegnty ,out dignity ,our rights? 
We should probably change our oath ,to 'Protect the country from *NON AMERICAN* external and *NON AMERICAN* internal threats! why not make it official cuz thats whats been going on for a while now.It was a crime against the state.he was a spy.he should been locked up like all other indian spys or ttp terrorists .
Enough with the suadi arm twisting as well,we are not their slaves ,besides a little help with out nuclear program they have only caused us trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## srsrsr

Out of all tamasha, RD is going to gain more. I'm sure he's going to mint $$$$ by giving interviews and writing books. Americans are known in making business out of everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

self deleted


----------



## Paan Singh

yaar ye thread kab tak chalega???


----------



## muse

> Today we are reminded of the fact that Pakistan's leaders and its Army can sell their mothers for a few dollars...



Who in Pakistan or the rest of the world does not think this?? And those in denial should consider the implications of events when Islamcans and Muslims and everybody else agree as to the meaning of events


----------



## Imran Khan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Your Mr Zaid Hamid is nothing but a lackey of the Armed forces... His group is the most intolerant bunch of fanatics that I have ever come across... Any mention of the disasters that Pak Army has given to Pakistan and they start barking at you like rabid dogs with foaming mouths...
> 
> and in reality they hate other Muslims who call for Khilafat with a different method... such a shame... I actually used to like the guy at one point...


 
he wanna join army and he fail to do so thats why he try to use cap shirt waipons for his broken dream .hahahahaha


----------



## JonAsad

ares said:


> This is indeed a good news ..but if money is all Pakistanis wanted...then why so much drama over it?? ..they could have quietly asked for it and got it ..I am sure US will pay anything to protect one of its own.


 
So now amazingly you are convinced- that money is what the families wanted?- Watch tv and some Pakistani channels- the layers of the victim families were detained- they were not allowed to meet their clients- The victims wife sister is on tele- that she wanted no compensation- just blood for blood- There is lot more to it- remove your indian glasses- try to be nuetral-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> yaar ye thread kab tak chalega???


 
ab hum dil ki agg kahan bujhayee ja ker? daru bhi nhi hai ajjkal>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

Jigs said:


> The legality of the release is sound so no further comment really. Him being guilty or not has no play anymore since this law allowed his release.
> 
> I was not aware a law like this was in place. In the U.S. even if the family forgives the defendant it holds no bearing on the prosecution unless we are talking about civil action like a lawsuit. Though it can be noted during the proceeding that they have.


 
After someone is found guilty, the victims are given a choice as to whether thy would like to press or drop the charges, and if dropping the charges on what conditions. Even after that, the state can press charges in its own capacity if it feels the need to do so. This is all from Pakistan Penal Code. Of course the victims are free to choose and can not be coerced in anyway to manipulate their wishes.


----------



## 53fd

I guess it's pretty clear that Pakistan's Islamic Laws screwed over the people of the nation today. God bless the Saudis & their kingdom (sarcasm). People advocating Blasphemy Law & Shariat have no reason to crib & complain about the verdict today. Bittersweet 'justice' served.


----------



## Imran Khan

[Pakistani]-evilX;1578288 said:


> ISI's chief got extension, aur ALLAH janay kya kya deal hoien par am preety much sure whatever ISI-PA did, they know what they are doing, they have a stategic thinking and that is one of the reasons Pakistan is still alive


 
every dog got his bone and matter done we know well sir.


----------



## Solomon2

T-Faz said:


> It will be the youth of Pakistan, especially those who have seen this country slide through hell becuase of the use of religion in such a regressive manner.This task will be very expansive and will require a lot of dedication, but rest assured that the most of us are working in the capacity we can to make it the nation it ought to be. You very well know how the nations discourse has been changed decades ago, it will also require time to revert it back.


The time required for the task may be shortened with leadership by example as well as education and moral support.


----------



## Kompromat

Imran Khan's response on the issue.

Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook


----------



## GODLAX

Good to hear he was released! As I said from the beginning he was going to be.


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> ab hum dil ki agg kahan bujhayee ja ker? daru bhi nhi hai ajjkal>


 
chalo koi ni paaji,kuch ni hon laga hoon.
its past now,move further


----------



## JonAsad

IND_PAK said:


> Atleast they are not blowing themselves up neither they support extremism nor they want to be overshadowed by U.S.
> If everyone in Pakistan did that little, nothing will be required.


 
In your country that some one was charged with sedition for talking against a country- sorry couldn't ctrl it -


----------



## Secret Service

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Your Mr Zaid Hamid is nothing but a lackey of the Armed forces... His group is the most intolerant bunch of fanatics that I have ever come across... Any mention of the disasters that Pak Army has given to Pakistan and they start barking at you like rabid dogs with foaming mouths...
> 
> and in reality they hate other Muslims who call for Khilafat with a different method... such a shame... I actually used to like the guy at one point...


 
whatever...there is no difference between conspiracy theorist and lair...whether he is zaid hamid or someone else...


----------



## Spring Onion

Black Blood said:


> Asim: Are we only going to talk or someone is going to take part in some action too , any ideas?


hmmmm where? do you think Asim will stage a protest in UAE?? 

and why people should stage protest in Pakistan ? for what? from today 2.4 % per unit surcharge has been put on every unit of electricity used, 15 % other surcharge/tax, and GST has also been put on remaining items .

now thanks to this incident everyone will cry loud for two weeks and all will be forgotten about extra tax burden on poor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Pakistani evil x
seriously , Today Pakistan army has disappointed me. Sorry to say.


----------



## Mike2011

Glorious Resolve said:


> So now amazingly you are convinced- that money is what the families wanted?- Watch tv and some Pakistani channels- the layers of the victim families were detained- they were not allowed to meet their clients- The victims wife sister is on tele- that she wanted no compensation- just blood for blood- There is lot more to it- remove your indian glasses- try to be nuetral-


 
If victims family does not say like that , they will trashed by angry mob.


----------



## Secret Service

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Anyone who has a brain and can think should have known that Raymond will be free. Thats exactly where disinfo agent ZH comes in. His job is to control people's mind and not have them think.


 
ignore this zaid hamid...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

bilalhaider said:


> I guess it's pretty clear that Pakistan's Islamic Laws screwed them over. God bless the Saudis & their kingdom (sarcasm). People advocating Blasphemy Law & Shariat have no reason to crib & complain about the verdict today. Bittersweet 'justice' served.


 
What Islamic laws? Pakistan is fallowing more of a Wahabbi ideology then Islamic actually Islam is no where to be seen in Pakistan's ideology.


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> chalo koi ni paaji,kuch ni hon laga hoon.
> its past now,move further


 
were we move ? our presedent clean the feets of USA by kissing them and our army chief polish there shoe .were we go further?


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

IND_PAK said:


> Atleast they are not blowing themselves up neither they support extremism nor they want to be overshadowed by U.S.
> If everyone in Pakistan did that little, nothing will be required.


 
Hey Indian Readers!!!! I want you to thank me for stating the following... (yes yes I am an enemy but even enemies can have respect for each other)...

Had this case involved India... they would never have succumbed to American pressure and most probably this guy would ve faced years of imprisonment for his crime!!!!

There... Pakistanis are even worse than Indians when it comes to licking the boots of America!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

GODLAX said:


> Good to hear he was released! As I said from the beginning he was going to be.


 
Oo Bhai- do not over rate your wisdom- countless others human beings including yours trully- also said the same thing- that he will be released-


----------



## ares

Glorious Resolve said:


> So now amazingly you are convinced- that money is what the families wanted?- Watch tv and some Pakistani channels- the layers of the victim families were detained- they were not allowed to meet their clients- The victims wife sister is on tele- that she wanted no compensation- just blood for blood- There is lot more to it- remove your indian glasses- try to be nuetral-



I have no problem in believing in this version of events but one ..if Pakistani govt is ready to go to these lengths to protect Raymond Davis..wouldn't it have been better..had they just given him the diplomatic immunity and send him on his way?


----------



## 53fd

Solomon2 said:


> The time required for the task may be shortened with leadership by example as well as education and moral support.


 
Also, don't forget the fact that Pakistan is a very young country that has developed tremendously over the past 63 years. If you see the times of 'Stone Age' for Pakistan in 1947, & compare it with the development seen in the country today; you'll see how much this country has progressed. It obviously has a lot more potential to improve, & its working towards that everyday.


----------



## Jigs

@Mabs

Apparently that is only the case if the family does not forgive them. This does not play a role in U.S. courts. As it is carried out by the state or county prosecutors office(can also be federal). The family can be called in to testify but they do not hold any bearing on the case. Unless of course like i mentioned it is a civil action case (as in band member A sues record company for unpaid contract obligations) those can be settled out of court and cases dropped.


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> hmmmm where? do you think Asim will stage a protest in UAE??
> 
> and why people should stage protest in Pakistan ? for what? from today 2.4 % per unit surcharge has been put on every unit of electricity used, 15 % other surcharge/tax, and GST has also been put on remaining items .
> 
> now thanks to this incident everyone will cry loud for two weeks and all will be forgotten about extra tax burden on poor


 
janaji,
i hope u will also protest,use ur website..
set the marquee tag on ur website


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Glorious Resolve said:


> So now amazingly you are convinced- that money is what the families wanted?- Watch tv and some Pakistani channels- the layers of the victim families were detained- they were not allowed to meet their clients- The victims wife sister is on tele- that she wanted no compensation- just blood for blood- There is lot more to it- remove your indian glasses- try to be nuetral-





or is it that when you are frustrated at your own stupid doing that you think it is Indians behind it?

Blood Money, in any case, is not an Indian concept.


----------



## JonAsad

Black Blood said:


> Imran Khan's response on the issue.
> 
> Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook


 
You know what i was thinking- if Zardari was in the opposition- and it was PML government- he too would have definitely called for the protests- million march etc etc-

Saray sayasatdaan bagherat hein-


----------



## Barrett

Faizan's mother sold her son for 33.3 million, wife 25 million, brothers 7.5 million and sister 3.7 million rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Glorious Resolve is Indian?
> 
> Why is he flying a Pak flag?
> 
> or is it that when you are frustrated at your own stupid doing that you think it is Indians behind it?
> 
> Blood Money, in any case, is not an Indian concept.


 
To be honest, I don't think the family of the victims could resist the temptations anymore.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Jana
o.k we'll not protest on this and we'll remain slave of corrupts.


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> If victims family does not say like that , they will trashed by angry mob.


 
mob? why? the families had made a good choice. 20 crore rupees and about 23 people going to US permanently living there atleast their coming generations will have a good future . what they would have got from useless emotionalism here??? despite that davis would have been released.

so it was a far better choice


----------



## 53fd

I think it's time the Pakistani people take a long, hard look at themselves. The country itself is blessed with so many things from God, but has insincere people & an insincere government these people deserve. The family of the victims couldn't resist the temptations, & sold of their family members for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Express News is now reporting both families got a sum of 20 caror, around 2.5 million USD. The sum was split between many relatives, sisters, brothers, parents etc. Family of one victim received 12 caror, the other received 8 caror. A document of Diyat signed by the parents of victims, being not under any pressure, was shown on tv. 

There is a saying in urdu, Mudai sust, gawa chust. Translate roughly to something like, victim is unwiling to press charges but witness is shouting crime. 
This is what's happening in this thread and in Pakistan. People are protesting over the release of Davis while the families have taken their money and taken off. Good bye loosers, have fun protesting and injuring each other and destroying each other's properties, we're out of this case with our money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Glorious Resolve said:


> You know what i was thinking- if Zardari was in the opposition- and it was PML government- he too would have definitely called for the protests- million march etc etc-
> 
> Saray sayasatdaan bagherat hein-


 
anyone who belive in these bastards he is big bastard then these


----------



## Leader

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> That is all fine for solace.
> 
> The end result matters.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> But what can be done?
> 
> The verdict is valid as per Sharia.
> 
> It is sad that the victims' families sold out Pakistan, if the reports that they got US citizenship in return is right.



dont talk big, especially of things you dont really grasp !!

and you got on fire when I said Bharat has already been invaded, lets put it this way already sold !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

nirreich said:


> To all you Pakistanis who argued with me that Davis will be sentenced in Pakistan - I have repeatedly told you that he is going to be released soon, very soon! But you did not want to hear. I have told you that some kind of deals will be reached and if the ISI and Army wants to make a deal, then the courts will cooperate.
> 
> This case only showed again the hatred towards the US in Pakistan and how reliable the official position of its government, and defence establishment.


 
Thank you, we know it before you even come to think about it at first time, we know level of strength of army & ISI, for F-16 they can loose their pants and ready for everything, F-18, F-22 or others are only for those who take took stand on their words. You opened nothing special.


----------



## Mujeeb47

$$$
Insaf nai dollar chaiye bas...


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> janaji,
> i hope u will also protest,use ur website..
> set the marquee tag on ur website


 
*I support the decision of the families. its a good choice by them as well as its good for the country. So NO protest on my part. *


----------



## iPhone

Black Blood said:


> I had to post this.


 
LOL, I had to laugh.


----------



## Imran Khan

Jana said:


> mob? why? the families had made a good choice. 20 crore rupees and about 23 people going to US permanently living there atleast their coming generations will have a good future . what they would have got from useless emotionalism here??? despite that davis would have been released.
> 
> so it was a far better choice


 

ok guys look the post of my sister and be ready for killed by an amercan and our faimlies will sattle there with good future. i am looking some one like RD to shoot me.

hathi zinda lakh ka mara sawa lakh ka hahahahhaha


----------



## Spring Onion

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Jana
> o.k we'll not protest on this and we'll remain slave of corrupts.


 
Show some guts and come on roads. i have no issue with that. 

but please dont use poor people of Pakistan as shield for your emotionalism


----------



## JonAsad

Mike2011 said:


> If victims family does not say like that , they will trashed by angry mob.


 
Nope- its not like india- Angry MOB and naked helpless Christian/dalit women- its indian specialty-


----------



## Roby

*Raymond Davis saga: Victims' families leave country say sources*

LAHORE: Initial media reports surrounding the release of Raymond Davis suggest that the families of the victims killed in the Lahore shooting have left the country on a second plane. Their neighbours say they haven&#8217;t seen the families in two days and that their homes are empty and locked.

Sources say an aircraft carrying more than 10 people left Lahore airport and is headed to Bagram Air Base in Afghanistan. They also say the families have been given Green Cards and homes in New York state and Washington DC.


----------



## Leader

there was a view that if RD issue is resolved without two countries breaking apart, there would be only one country regretful about it...that is India !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> ok guys look the post of my sister and be ready for killed by an amercan and our faimlies will sattle there with good future. i am looking some one like RD to shoot me.
> 
> hathi zinda lakh ka mara sawa lakh ka hahahahhaha


 
 no ask your families to make noise and remain on poverty while those who are using you for all the noise will enjoy their cozy drawing rooms.


----------



## JonAsad

ares said:


> I have no problem in believing in this version of events but one ..if Pakistani govt is ready to go to these lengths to protect Raymond Davis..wouldn't it have been better..had they just given him the diplomatic immunity and send him on his way?


 
Time is the key and healer-
Those days there were lot of protests in arab world against incompetent rulers- releasing him then- would have been a revolt in Pakistan- you know how much we like to envy and follow our arab brothers-

Thats my personal thoughts of course-


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> $$$
> Insaf nai dollar chaiye bas...


 
wo shuker kerty hai ke un ke bety ko kisi mery jesy kangal ne nhi mara warna 3 lakh bhi na milta  mery faimly bolti is ko phansi chardhao kam is kam hamari to jan chooty is nikamy se


----------



## LeGenD

Prism said:


> as indian,i m very sad abt this.
> how much u will be cursing,i can understand..


Learn from our mistakes.

Do not become part of any American game. They will trap your nation and choke it.

Pakistan became part of American games and look where my nation stands now: Cambodia of 21st century.

India will do serious mistake by becoming part of the American ring against China.

Try to amend your ties with your neighbouring countries and help them instead.

*United we stand, Divided we fall*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Glorious Resolve said:


> In your country that some one was charged with sedition for talking against a country- sorry couldn't ctrl it -


 
Neem hakim khatraye jaan.
Better read the thread and you will know in what context I said so.
Your own countrymen was criticising your own people because they were showing frustration on Pak.
But your Indian fanaticism only led you to think against anything Indian.


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> there was a view that if RD issue is resolved without two countries breaking apart, there would be only one country regretful about it...that is India !!


 
 cant you see its already happening in this thread.

and why you think am supporting this development ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Jana said:


> no ask your families to make noise and remain on poverty while those who are using you for all the noise will enjoy their cozy drawing rooms.


 
yeni beta to mar gya chalo mazy a gay bhi. good way philpeno shadi ker ke USA jaty hai hum bandy marwa ker hahahahha bhikariyoo oyee bhikariyoo tum kab sudhroo gay?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Jana
Yeap ! You are right.
Good Bye Pakistan
$$$


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> *I support the decision of the families. its a good choice by them as well as its good for the country. So NO protest on my part. *


 
do u believe in theory of family given money and green cards??
wat do u say??
few days back they were ready to kill their self..


----------



## Awesome

Kabhi Zakhmo Ke Dhoop Main Toh Kabhi Dhoke Ki Chaonn Mein
Iss Duniya Walo Ke Tofay Mile Hai Mere Har Ek Ubharte Ghao Mein
Innse Insaaf Maang Ke Bhi Kyun Khudko Thais Pahunchaun Meain
Bikta Hai Yahan Insaan Raddhi Ke Bhao Mein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GODLAX

How can I not "over rate" my wisdom when I'm always right?


----------



## JonAsad

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> or is it that when you are frustrated at your own stupid doing that you think it is Indians behind it?
> 
> Blood Money, in any case, is not an Indian concept.


 
I did not say that about blood money- Apparently you didn't get the drift of my post- so i'll pass- -


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Solomon2 said:


> The time required for the task may be shortened with leadership by example as well as education and moral support.


 
Its people like T Faz who are part of the problem in Pakistan... he is the person who was actually supporting Zardari (just coz he is the President of Pakistan) at one point on this very forum...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> cant you see its already happening in this thread.
> 
> and why you think am supporting this development ?


 
naa jana ji,
i m very upset by this news.
kadey tey sudar jaya karo.
hamesha saffron saffron hi sochdey ho


----------



## mehru

iPhone said:


> then you must get amazed very easily. common now it's not like diyat law is a secret of the muslim world only and the insider members have knowledge of it. it's all open information. At the start of this case Americans were pushing for blood money. I'm surprised a senior member like yourself found it amazing that Americans knew of this.


 
Obviously it's an open secret. However i was certainly not expecting them to achieve their goal through this law. I thought it irrelevant considering that relatives are very angry and they will not accept it. Americans however have a complete idea that this is the only way. I am amazed at their use of this law not the law itself.


----------



## Tin Man

GODLAX said:


> How can I not "over rate" my wisdom when I'm always right?



By trying not to be an ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Barrett said:


> Faizan's mother sold her son for 33.3 million, wife 25 million, brothers 7.5 million and sister 3.7 million rupees


 
listen brother, this isn't about selling your son or brother. You are not in there position to judge them. This thread is too hot to post anything sensible, everything is getting lost in the shuffle. Diyat is not a loophole law as people here are calling it. It's a very valid law which gives a household to revceive a sum of money if they loose a member of their family (who could be the sole provider) so they can continue their lives.

Eye for an eye, life for a life, is not always justice. These families were poor, they lost their son, who isn't going to come back. At least, they've received some money to live their life. This rational thinking can only come with a cool head.


----------



## Paan Singh

LeGenD said:


> Learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Do not become part of any American game. They will trap your nation and choke it.
> 
> Pakistan became part of American games and look where my nation stands now: Cambodia of 21st century.
> 
> India will do serious mistake by becoming part of the American ring against China.
> 
> Try to amend your ties with your neighbouring countries and help them instead.
> 
> *United we stand, Divided we fall*


 
fault is of ur leadership,i think.
and we also suffer from this but not to the extent of pakistan


----------



## Leader

Jana said:


> cant you see its already happening in this thread.
> 
> and why you think am supporting this development ?


 
yes, I was not of that view, til I saw retired brg and others working really hard to demoralize the offended Pakistanies, and in seconds someone purposed of reuniting the two states as well....eeewwww disgusting indeed on their part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

iPhone said:


> listen brother, this isn't about selling your son or brother. You are not in there position to judge them. This thread is too hot to post anything sensible, everything is getting lost in the shuffle. Diyat is not a loophole law as people here are calling it. It's a very valid law which gives a household to revceive a sum of money if they loose a member of their family (who could be the sole provider) so they can continue their lives.
> 
> Eye for an eye, life for a life, is not always justice. These families were poor, they lost their son, who isn't going to come back. At least, they've received some money to live their life. This rational thinking can only come with a cool head.


 
Very sensible post..


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> do u believe in theory of family given money and green cards??
> wat do u say??
> few days back they were ready to kill their self..


 

they are already flying , on way to US. 

and they had seen by killing their self they got nothing.

Benazir was killed nothing happened. Zia was killed case not solved so far, Liaqat Ali khan killed case still a mystery.


so do you think poor people have any chance to get to the bottom ???


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

i think victims families disrespected pakistan most if they have done so.
they had key of nation pride in their hand


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> naa jana ji,
> i m very upset by this news.
> kadey tey sudar jaya karo.
> hamesha saffron saffron hi sochdey ho


 
sardar jee iss kuri di surkhi change kar dao lal mainu achi nai lagdi koi narangi rang shang pao


----------



## Imran Khan

secretservice said:


>


 
what we gain from this i just wanna know it if he can change gov i would like to give him my blood and money both but if road show then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Prism said:


> naa jana ji,
> i m very upset by this news.
> kadey tey sudar jaya karo.
> hamesha saffron saffron hi sochdey ho


 
yeah Jana I saw him crying with tears....waday waday athroon se ro raha tha bacha !!


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> i think victims families disrespected pakistan most if they have done so.
> they had key of nation pride in their hand


 
before some days she sain MAIN DOLLERS PER THOOKTI BHI NHI.


----------



## Barrett

iPhone said:


> listen brother, this isn't about selling your son or brother. You are not in there position to judge them. This thread is too hot to post anything sensible, everything is getting lost in the shuffle. Diyat is not a loophole law as people here are calling it. It's a very valid law which gives a household to revceive a sum of money if they loose a member of their family (who could be the sole provider) so they can continue their lives.
> 
> Eye for an eye, life for a life, is not always justice. These families were poor, they lost their son, who isn't going to come back. At least, they've received some money to live their life. This rational thinking can only come with a cool head.


 
How much money would you have accepted if Raymond davis (god forbid) killed your brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

bilalhaider said:


> To be honest, I don't think the family of the victims could resist the temptations anymore.


 
You can say that very easily- none of your relative died there- God knows what these families have gone through- Do you remember a month ago-one of the victims family member was poised?- So its more like they gave in forcefully- with no other option left-


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> i think victims families disrespected pakistan most if they have done so.
> they had key of nation pride in their hand


 
No they have sacrificed for fake ego for the good of the country and as well as for their future .


Good decision


----------



## 53fd

iPhone said:


> listen brother, this isn't about selling your son or brother. You are not in there position to judge them. This thread is too hot to post anything sensible, everything is getting lost in the shuffle. Diyat is not a loophole law as people here are calling it. It's a very valid law which gives a household to revceive a sum of money if they loose a member of their family (who could be the sole provider) so they can continue their lives.
> 
> Eye for an eye, life for a life, is not always justice. These families were poor, they lost their son, who isn't going to come back. At least, they've received some money to live their life. This rational thinking can only come with a cool head.


 
Maybe you're right, I don't know. I'm not in their position, but I certainly feel I can't respect a family for doing what they did. It's not about honor, it's about the principle & setting a precedent for doing the right thing. Money is temporary, respect & dignity are perennial. Money isn't everything my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

mehru said:


> Obviously it's an open secret. However i was certainly not expecting them to achieve their goal through this law. I thought it irrelevant considering that relatives are very angry and they will not accept it. Americans however have a complete idea that this is the only way. I am amazed at their use of this law not the law itself.


 
the families were indeed angry initially. But after almost two months, they've come to accept the reality. Their sons wont come back. But here they have an opertunity to live the rest of their lives comfortably. This isn't selling their sons or crap like that. This is Islamic law and I respect it. Many families in Pakistan accept blood money for their relatives' murder where the murderer is another Pakistani, no one ever raises an eye brow, we all accept it, but these two families are traitors and have sold their sons because the murderer is America? No wonder the families decided to move and leave their houses.


----------



## JonAsad

IND_PAK said:


> Neem hakim khatraye jaan.
> Better read the thread and you will know in what context I said so.
> Your own countrymen was criticising your own people because they were showing frustration on Pak.
> *But your Indian fanaticism only led you to think against anything* Indian.


 
My Indian Friend- i said sorry in the same post -
The bolded line you couldn't resist- isn't it?-


----------



## The Vicious Kind

The hypocrisy of the U.S state.Just the other day they were condeming our shariat laws, now they used the shariat law to free their spy.
There was a man who onced said that "Pakistani are those people who would sell their mothers for 10$" there were wrong ,we would sell them for 1 million dollars now.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------

The hypocrisy of the U.S state.Just the other day they were condeming our shariat laws, now they used the shariat law to free their spy.
There was a man who onced said that "Pakistani are those people who would sell their mothers for 10$" there were wrong ,we would sell them for 1 million dollars now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Mabs said:


> Everyone got something out of this deal. RD finally went home to have his favorite Burger King sandwich he's been asking for all this while. The Punjab government showed the US that they can be trusted when the push comes to shove. They mad sure that a plane was waiting and ready for Rd as soon as he was released. The federal government procrastinated and complicated the matters till an out of court settlement was reached. I am sure the Army/ISI also go some bargain out of the deal. Without the Army gaining something out of the deal, it would have been impossible to go through with it. I ain't no psychic but my educated guess is that whatever the Army/ISI got out of the deal is in the interest of the country, and not for their personal gains. The victim's families social status was exploited and they walked away with a hefty amount as well. All in all everyone was happy after getting their share.
> 
> You can argue that the state could have taken a more tough stance and not made a deal but that's asking a donkey to run with the horses. Pakistan can survive without the American aid, it has and can be proven with facts and not just tall claims. But to do that you need a leadership with a backbone. The Army knows that the current government can not make that decision which leaves the Army with two options. Either impose a martial law and go through with the decision itself or try to gain as much leverage as possible out of the situation. I think the Army made the right choice.
> 
> The Saudi Army chief was here just to soften up Kiyani's and Pasha's stance on the issue. I am sure he promised alot of goodies in return which again will be used for Pakistan and not for any individual. The army has decided to just bear this government for the remaining of its term and then make sure that people like these do not come to the power again.


Your forgot following:


ISI Chief Shujah Pasha got 1 year extension in his service. 
The discord between powerful CIA and ISI eased.
Drone attacks resumed.
Pakistan army agreed to launch an operation in North Waziristan.
I am willing to bet that US (behind closed doors) send a powerful message to PAKISTAN to accept its demands or face severe consequences. US used the *Saudi card* on us too. The infamous _carrots_ and _sticks_ policy?

In the end, Pakistani stakeholders opted for carrots and all involved parties reached a satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> yes, I was not of that view, til I saw retired brg and others working really hard to demoralize the offended Pakistanies, and in seconds someone purposed of reuniting the two states as well....eeewwww disgusting indeed on their part.


 
lolzzzz you know these same bharatis were so upset when Pakistan was keeping Davis and they were laughing at our sentimental posts about showing tough stand and now when we had released him according to the law, they are upset because it has dashed their hopes of increase in tension between the US and Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

LeGenD said:


> Your forgot following:
> 
> 
> ISI Chief Shujah Pasha got 1 year extension in his service.
> The discord between powerful CIA and ISI eased.
> Drone attacks resumed.
> Pakistan army agreed to launch an operation in North Waziristan.
> I am willing to bet that US secretly send a powerful message to PAKISTAN to accept its demands or face severe consequences. US used the *Saudi card* on us too. The infamous _carrots_ and _sticks_ policy?
> 
> In the end, Pakistani stakeholders opted for carrots and all involved parties reached a satisfactory conclusion.


 
his extension was due despite US discomfort on him  bust since a new man would have needed a long time to take up things on ongoing war against militants.

2. operation is not on cards yet.

3. drones were already going on even when RD was in jail.

4. but yes one thing is notable that is easing of tension already


----------



## Jigs

iPhone said:


> *listen brother, this isn't about selling your son or brother. You are not in there position to judge them. This thread is too hot to post anything sensible, everything is getting lost in the shuffle. Diyat is not a loophole law as people here are calling it. It's a very valid law which gives a household to revceive a sum of money if they loose a member of their family (who could be the sole provider) so they can continue their lives.*
> 
> Eye for an eye, life for a life, is not always justice. These families were poor, they lost their son, who isn't going to come back. At least, they've received some money to live their life. This rational thinking can only come with a cool head.


 
It would be a loophole in the sense that the family can be payed to overrule the prosecution in a murder case. 



> Aziz Ahmed was supposed to die. In 2006 he used a meat cleaver to kill a friend he thought had been sleeping with his wife. He confessed and was sentenced to be hanged.
> 
> But last month Ahmed won his freedom; not because his confession was recanted or fresh evidence was presented, but because of a wad of cash. He paid the victim's family $9,400 and walked out of prison a free man.



See the above

This says money proceeds the judiciary.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Every body has got its share including mr.10%.
Aur awam kha mukha me roads pe rul rhi hai.
Jiay zardari...


----------



## Imran Khan

The Vicious Kind said:


> The hypocrisy of the U.S state.Just the other day they were condeming our shariat laws, now they used the shariat law to free their spy.
> There was a man who onced said that "Pakistani are those people who would sell their mothers for 10$" there were wrong ,we would sell them for 1 million dollars now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------
> 
> The hypocrisy of the U.S state.Just the other day they were condeming our shariat laws, now they used the shariat law to free their spy.
> There was a man who onced said that "Pakistani are those people who would sell their mothers for 10$" there were wrong ,we would sell them for 1 million dollars now.


 
yes sir prices are going to high day by day so we sale at 10mn now .he should learn abut economic problems.


----------



## Leader

Jana said:


> lolzzzz you know these same bharatis were so upset when Pakistan was keeping Davis and they were laughing at our sentimental posts about showing tough stand and now when we had released him according to the law, they are upset because it has dashed their hopes of increase in tension between the US and Pakistan.


 
exactly...and now Iam really beginning to see the whole picture from a different angle. and I see their disappointment in a complete paranoid manner !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Every body has got its share including mr.10%.
Aur awam kha mukha me roads pe rul rhi hai.
Jiay zardari...
$$$


----------



## PoKeMon

Glorious Resolve said:


> My Indian Friend- i said sorry in the same post -
> The bolded line you couldn't resist- isn't it?-


 
You are right


----------



## 53fd

Jana said:


> No they have sacrificed for fake ego for the good of the country and as well as for their future .
> 
> 
> Good decision


 
Maybe you're right, maybe I'm not realistic enough. But maybe you're wrong. How did the country benefit from all this? All the money & incentive was given to the family of the victims, Pakistani moral was brought down, the way Pakistani deals with the US (& its stance) has weakened. The Pakistani people & the entire system has been thoroughly exposed today. How has it benefited from this? Further co-operation for the WOT, & having a bigger say in their matters?


----------



## Patriot

He should have been hanged to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> what we gain from this i just wanna know it if he can change gov i would like to give him my blood and money both but if road show then?


 
These shameless B@stards can talk the talk but they cant walk the walk. Imran khan is not a politician with practical solutions. All he does is talk stuff to win votes.

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Pakistan government is on a Crusade against its own people!

The flag is in a subliminal message.





Islamabad


----------



## Karachiite

Today 1 Raymond Davis got freed for killing Pakistanis tomorrow a hundred Raymond Davis's will be freed. They will keep killing us until we answer them back. 

I support Faisal Shehzad!


----------



## Imran Khan

wesy maza a gya bhi apni aukat dekh ker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> My country is in deep sh!!!T - i admit- but i will not run away from it like a chicken- like you are doing- kukru kurooooon


 
Well I prefer to be a chicken than an ostrich with his head buried in the sand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Karachiite said:


> Today 1 Raymond Davis got freed for killing Pakistanis tomorrow a hundred Raymond Davis's will be freed. They will keep killing us until we answer them back.
> 
> *I support Faisal Shehzad*!


 
Bad choice. if given chance many who are blabbering here will pack their luggage for going to US in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett

would you ?


----------



## bhagat

U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case


The U.S. government did not pay any compensation to the families of two Pakistanis killed by Raymond Davis, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said on Wednesday.

"The United States did not pay any compensation," Clinton told reporters in Cairo. Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."

Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the U.S. secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."

U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case | Reuters


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Karachiite said:


> Today 1 Raymond Davis got freed for killing Pakistanis tomorrow a hundred Raymond Davis's will be freed. They will keep killing us until we answer them back.
> 
> I support Faisal Shehzad!


 
no man he atleast faced a trial, and was convicted, so next time things would get taugh for them, we have gained some score on the board, atleast now they cannot operate the way they were...All seeing ISI will watch over them, like someone on tv said 20 RD alike are in ISI custody.


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> before some days she sain MAIN DOLLERS PER THOOKTI BHI NHI.


she wanted billions


----------



## Mujeeb47

Bhai meri cigratte ki dabbi khatam ho gai hai , ye sochte sochte k Pakistan ki value 20 crore hai...
Rate Zara zaida nhi lag gya...


----------



## Areesh

bhagat said:


> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not pay any compensation to the families of two Pakistanis killed by Raymond Davis, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said on Wednesday.
> 
> "The United States did not pay any compensation," Clinton told reporters in Cairo. Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."
> 
> Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the U.S. secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."
> 
> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case | Reuters


 
Hehehehehe, Lolzzz. Pakistani life isn't worthy to be compensated by US money. May be Saudis paid for this compensation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

bhagat said:


> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not pay any compensation to the families of two Pakistanis killed by Raymond Davis, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said on Wednesday.
> 
> "The United States did not pay any compensation," Clinton told reporters in Cairo. Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."
> 
> Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the U.S. secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."
> 
> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case | Reuters


 
Hillary can suck raymond's D***!


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> wesy maza a gya bhi apni aukat dekh ker


 
i cry at ur post sir ji


----------



## Leader

bhagat said:


> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not pay any compensation to the families of two Pakistanis killed by Raymond Davis, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said on Wednesday.
> 
> "The United States did not pay any compensation," Clinton told reporters in Cairo. Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."
> 
> Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the U.S. secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."
> 
> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case | Reuters


 
she is stating that RD was forgiven by the families, now he will face charges in USA.


----------



## Solomon2

bilalhaider said:


> Also, don't forget the fact that Pakistan is a very young country that has developed tremendously over the past 63 years.


I know. And since I am of the opinion that Pakistan started steering the wrong way towards religious fundamentalism soon after independence, just as America steered towards slavery shortly after its independence, I fear that the final battle for Pakistan will be the choice between a bloody civil war of identity (as it was for a U.S.) or, if tyranny is allowed to triumph, a far worse external war with every side armed with nuclear weapons.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Jana said:


> no ask your families to make noise and remain on poverty while those who are using you for all the noise will enjoy their cozy drawing rooms.


 
sister jana... what about the crimes of spying and terrorism??? It was nt just an issue of murder...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Leader said:


> no man he atleast faced a trial, and was convicted, so next time things would get taugh for them, we have gained some score on the board, atleast now they cannot operate the way they were...All seeing ISI will watch over them, like someone on tv said 20 RD alike are in ISI custody.


 
ISI or PAK army cant do ****t when it comes to dealing with their masters. everything is happening under their watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> Bhai meri cigratte ki dabbi khatam ho gai hai , ye sochte sochte k Pakistan ki value 20 crore hai...
> Rate Zara zaida nhi lag gya...


 
mehngai to dekho yaar 20 crorre main kya ata hai? aik puter ko jawan kerny palny posny per 5 crorre lagty hai ajkal


----------



## Areesh

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Hillary can suck raymond's D***!


 
Why??? Pakistani military and civil establishment is their to perform this job. Or else Hussain Haqqani is already waiting to get honors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Pakistan government is on a Crusade against its own people!

The flag is in a subliminal message.


----------



## Solomon2

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Its people like T Faz who are part of the problem in Pakistan... he is the person who was actually supporting Zardari (just coz he is the President of Pakistan) at one point on this very forum...


If T Faz steps forward to lead he may become part of the solution rather than a passive part of the problem.


----------



## Patriot

and The Saudis - I hope Pakistanis wake up now and forget the so called brotherly bs taught in schools.


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> Well I prefer to be a chicken than an ostrich with his head buried in the sand.


 
Previously in my post- i admitted that my Pakistan is in deeep sh!!!T- so this ostrich thingy is irrelevant- nevertheless a good useless counter reply -

Reasons you left your Pakistaniyat-
Kamran Akmal in the team against Zimbabwe-
Raymond Davis release-

Pick one- i am curious-


----------



## Jigs

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> sister jana... what about the crimes of spying and terrorism??? It was nt just an issue of murder...


 
He was not charged with any of that. Only the murders. You have to charge someone before you can proceed.


----------



## Kompromat

Solomon2 said:


> I know. And since I am of the opinion that Pakistan started steering the wrong way towards religious fundamentalism soon after independence, just as America steered towards slavery shortly after its independence, I fear that the final battle for Pakistan will be the choice between a *bloody civil war of identity* (as it was for a U.S.) or, if tyranny is allowed to triumph, a far worse external war with every side armed with nuclear weapons.



You will die with this pipe dream of yours , i dont know why you zionists always talk about wars in other countries. Shame on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> i cry at ur post sir ji


 
kiyoon main mar gya hoon or 20 crorre nhi mily? heheheheheh


----------



## Paan Singh

pakistani ppl shud block their supply lines for atleast one week


----------



## Karachiite

Leader said:


> no man he atleast faced a trial, and was convicted, so next time things would get taugh for them, we have gained some score on the board, atleast now they cannot operate the way they were...All seeing ISI will watch over them, like someone on tv said 20 RD alike are in ISI custody.


 
Lol GOP played with our minds by giving him a trial. They gave him a trial so we can cool down because our temper was running high then. This will give American kuttas more strength, they know our blood is cheap these days and will definitely cash in. 
As for ISI they are the biggest hindrance to Pakistan. It was ISI that gave America Afia Siddiqui. ISI are little kids in front of CIA and American govt.


----------



## fida jan

bhagat said:


> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not pay any compensation to the families of two Pakistanis killed by Raymond Davis, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said on Wednesday.
> 
> "The United States did not pay any compensation," Clinton told reporters in Cairo. Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."
> 
> Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the U.S. secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."
> 
> U.S. did not pay compensation in Raymond Davis case | Reuters


 
seems like propaganda is being made spread through the media....


----------



## JonAsad

Chill out guys- enjoy the video- i am going to Pak ser zameen shad baad (farmvile) on facebook-


----------



## Mujeeb47

Aise khoon jalane ka kya faida...
Aao hum b corrupt k slave bante...
Deal burri nai hai...


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> kiyoon main mar gya hoon or 20 crorre nhi mily? heheheheheh


 
dont change flag sir,atleast keep one


----------



## khanz

pakistani government all of them treacherous sellout b@stards everytime i think they can't go lower they prove me wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Pakistan government is on a Crusade against its own people!
> 
> The flag is in a subliminal message.
> 
> ar.jpg[/IMG]



o nhi bhai jan ye saleeb hai jis per poori kaum ko latkaya hoa hai. wesy apas ki baat hai is gher main aysa kya hai ke jo wahan rehta hai chor or ghadar ban jata hai?


----------



## Leader

Myth_buster_1 said:


> ISI or PAK army cant do ****t when it comes to dealing with their masters. everything is happening under their watch.


 
yes but we are in a middle of nowhere, india moun kholay betha hai, 37 mulk afghanistan mien bethe hain, sab ki nazar pakistan ki political entity par zarab laganay ki hai... like an ex diplomat said neither you nor I want to know the truth !! so pandorabox band hi rahay tou acha hai...atleast for the time being... I totally agree with your sentiments though...


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Solomon2 said:


> If T Faz steps forward to lead he may become part of the solution rather than a passive part of the problem.


 
If he steps forward to lead, he ll screw Pakistan even further...

How can you lay hopes in someone who does nt even bother to read a little book presented to him talking about the solutions to the problems of Pakistan... just coz its based and rooted in Islam??

you are kidding right??

this aint the time... not in the mood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Barrett said:


> How much money would you have accepted if Raymond davis (god forbid) killed your brother ?



I know, I posed the same question to Mastaan Khan, when he talked of blood money. I know it sounds like a shitty thing, to accept money for the murder of your brother or son etc but it IS Islamic law. And there is a very good reason behind it, I discussed it in my other post. 

Yes, I would be very angry and I would want nothing more but to pursue charges against the killer. But that's because with Allah's graces I come from a family of little amount of means. And I take, many of here have good financial backgrounds. Sure, money isn't everything, but it is *many* things. So we wont understand the pains of living in poverty. The pains of watching your kids grow without any bright future. 

That's why there is the law of Diyat. A family which looses a member and that too one who is the sole provider. What would that family get if the killer gets hanged?? Once again, this thinking will only hit you when you're thinking in calm and cool manner. 

Right now emotions are running high among Pakistani people, just as when the murder took place and the families in their anger said they would pursue charges over anything. Two months past and they thought of their future and back tracked. A week from now, same people who are hanging their heads in shame will have calmed down and will think rationally and know what families did was justified from their POV and Islamic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Previously in my post- i admitted that my Pakistan is in deeep sh!!!T- so this ostrich thingy is irrelevant- nevertheless a good useless counter reply -
> 
> Reasons you left your Pakistaniyat-
> Kamran Akmal in the team against Zimbabwe-
> Raymond Davis release-
> 
> Pick one- i am curious-


 
2nd choice is better. Who wants to be called as a citizen of a slave fail state. In Kamran Akmal's case I just quit supporting the sattai baaz not the country.


----------



## 53fd

khanz said:


> pakistani government all of them treacherous sellout b@stards everytime i think they can't go lower they prove me wrong.


 
Not just the government, but also the people. Just look at the family of the victims, they cashed in & sold their children's blood & respect in God's eyes for money. The Pakistani people need to take a hard look at themselves to see why they get an insincere government. It's because they deserve it.


----------



## Karachiite

We also surrendered that Bin Laden Hunter to our baap America. Thank you GOP continue giving sloppy and warm blowjobs to America in exchange for money.
GOP is like a prostitute and America the pimp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

I'm feeling that democracy in not favourable for Pakistan...


----------



## DV RULES

T-Faz said:


> The Saudis have a 'strong' and 'Islamic' government.
> 
> Strong because they keep a hold on everything in their nation and we kill their people on their behalf if they oppose the state laws.
> 
> Islamic, well you know why.
> 
> But it was Saudi Arabia who came with the deal and the money.
> 
> And we accepted.


 
T-Faz

I think you remember discussion on Israel, what i told! you can't get away from the influences of Saudi Arabia (I wrote there main Islamic country) so example in front of you. I think the matter over we discussed also automatically solved .


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Myth_buster_1 said:


> ISI or PAK army cant do ****t when it comes to dealing with their masters. everything is happening under their watch.


 
Hey Myth Buster... Check out Zaid Hamid... he is saying that people who are questioning Pakistan Army's and ISI role in all of this are CIA cyber troopers... LOL what a joke!!!


----------



## klklkl

I cannot believe in the concept of BLOOD MONEY. I mean this is a joke right.....how can you just leave a murder with money?....sounds like a cruel joke.

I dunno im a Hindu.......My religion says that for a Murder of a family member the result should be that it is the duty of the rest of the family members to make sure the murderor is either hanged or killed...........NO MONEY BUSINESS comes here.


----------



## Leader

Karachiite said:


> Lol GOP played with our minds by giving him a trial. They gave him a trial so we can cool down because our temper was running high then. This will give American kuttas more strength, they know our blood is cheap these days and will definitely cash in.
> As for ISI they are the biggest hindrance to Pakistan. It was ISI that gave America Afia Siddiqui. ISI are little kids in front of CIA and American govt.


 
agreed, its the people running not ISI or the State or state institutions...


----------



## Imran Khan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Hey Myth Buster... Check out Zaid Hamid... he is saying that people who are questioning Pakistan Army's and ISI role in all of this are CIA cyber troopers... LOL what a joke!!!


 
yes yes we are but tell him before us you were the one who eat from CIA in afghan war time.


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> I'm feeling that democracy in not favourable for Pakistan...


 
democracy cant be achieved in few years,
india has this by 60 yrs but still spots on it


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan said:


> dont force me to burn the flag which i have in my room. i hate it damn


 
it has got nothing to do with PAKistan, or state institutions...but the people running it.


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> sister jana... what about the crimes of spying and terrorism??? It was nt just an issue of murder...


 
Brother no charges of any such kind were put on him for trial. he was arrested for murder and the families and all other parties agreed on solving it. so he is released.

you can now have a case study and prepare yourself for fighting it in future if any spying or terror charges were there in future but for that you need to have a strong case with backup .


in this case though you may know alot of things but he was allowed in this country by your own govt and orgs so no crying over split milk


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> 2nd choice is better. Who wants to be called as a citizen of a slave fail state. In Kamran Akmal's case I just quit supporting the sattai baaz not the country.


 
The end result is what all matters-
Hope to see you back in green-


----------



## Manas

Jana said:


> No they have sacrificed for fake ego for the good of the country and as well as for their future .
> 
> 
> Good decision



Utter nonsense!

What about the two poor souls who died ,don't need to get justice ??

If we go by ur logic, no murderer will ever need to go to prison or only people who can't pay will have to go to prison.


----------



## GODLAX

Wasn't technically a murder, it was self-defense


----------



## mehru

Prism said:


> yaar ye thread kab tak chalega???


 
jab tak hamari galiaan khatam nahin ho jateen.


----------



## 53fd

iPhone said:


> I know, I posed the same question to Mastaan Khan, when he talked of blood money. I know it sounds like a shitty thing, to accept money for the murder of your brother or son etc but it IS Islamic law. And there is a very good reason behind it, I discussed it in my other post.
> 
> Yes, I would be very angry and I would want nothing more but to pursue charges against the killer. But that's because with Allah's graces I come from a family of little amount of means. And I take, many of here have good financial backgrounds. Sure, money isn't everything, but it is *many* things. So we wont understand the pains of living in poverty. The pains of watching your kids grow without any bright future.
> 
> That's why there is the law of Diyat. A family which looses a member and that too one who is the sole provider. What would that family get if the killer gets hanged?? Once again, this thinking will only hit you when you're thinking in calm and cool manner.
> 
> Right now emotions are running high among Pakistani people, just as when the murder took place and the families in their anger said they would pursue charges over anything. Two months past and they thought of their future and back tracked. A week from now, same people who are hanging their heads in shame will have calmed down and will think rationally and know what families did was justified from their POV and Islamic.


 
As a Muslim, you probably realize that eyes though this isn't unIslamic, there is such a thing as principle. Forget honor & dignity, but there is a thing as principle. Following your principles earns you respect. You shouldn't commit a robbery, not because it hurts your honor & dignity, but because it's against your principles. What the difference between what a drug trafficker or a robber does & what they did? Everyone is trying to support their families, but its the principle that counts, not even dignity & honor (they might be important to some, but not to others). Dignity & honor are secondary to principle.


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> tum mery dost ban sakty ho send me friend requset you will be alone one and only my friend. i agree with your post 10000000000000000000000000%


 
Request sent Imran Bhai. Check it please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

GODLAX said:


> Wasn't technically a murder, it was self-defense


 
When your family member gets murdered on the streets by a foreign national, we will see if it's self defence or not. And then I will be on my couch laughing my sick a.ss off!


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Solomon2

Black Blood said:


> You will die with this pipe dream of yours , i dont know why you zionists always talk about wars in other countries. Shame on you


It has to do with liberation, not Zionism. The strange idea that by _personally_ fighting for freedom in one country one can help liberate another I credit to the Polish patriot, Thaddeus Kosciuszko. He knew he couldn't liberate a Poland divided up and surrounded by the Austrians, Russians, and Prussians. He helped liberate America from British rule instead. And two centuries later it was America in turn that helped to liberate Poland. 

So what if I do die first? Kosciuszko's dream didn't start to approach reality until he had been dead for over a century. Both Poland and America honor him today.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## LeGenD

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Hey Indian Readers!!!! I want you to thank me for stating the following... (yes yes I am an enemy but even enemies can have respect for each other)...
> 
> Had this case involved India... they would never have succumbed to American pressure and most probably this guy would ve faced years of imprisonment for his crime!!!!
> 
> There... Pakistanis are even worse than Indians when it comes to licking the boots of America!!!!


Dude! You are being over-optimistic.

Every nation is susceptible to US pressure including Russia and China. Reason is obvious: US is 'most dangerous nation' on Earth. It is also the 'most blackmailing nation' on Earth.

Don't believe me? Check the case of China-US spy plane row, as an example. It resulted in loss of a Chinese life and property and in the end, US got its agents released without any compensation.

Is dunya mein power ka raaj hai. Jis ki lathi, uss ki bhense.

The powerful rules in this world. Pakistan had to comply with American demands. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> The end result is what all matters-
> Hope to see you back in green-


 
The end result is we are slave of one gora after we end slavery of another gora in 1947. The masters just changed faces and nationality in 1947 but still we are slaves to gora sahab. I respect your hope and would love to come it true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Jana said:


> Brother no charges of any such kind were put on him for trial. he was arrested for murder and the families and all other parties agreed on solving it. so he is released.
> 
> you can now have a case study and prepare yourself for fighting it in future if any spying or terror charges were there in future but for that you need to have a strong case with backup .
> 
> 
> in this case though you may know alot of things but he was allowed in this country by your own govt and orgs so no crying over split milk


 
I m not crying... I m laughing hysterically... I had seen a ray of light in my nation... and as soon as it came... it went out... 

So what are we going to do with this govt?? let them continue??

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




Imran Khan said:


>


 
abay... meray sath dosti kar lay yaar... agreed with you 100000000000 percent!!!

sent friend request


----------



## Areesh

Pakistanis now have to make a choice. Enough with sitting like stupids. *A free Pakistan or no Pakistan*. Simple!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

LeGenD said:


> Dude! You are being over-optimistic.
> 
> Every nation is susceptible to US pressure including Russia and China. Reason is obvious: US is 'most dangerous nation' on Earth. It is also the 'most blackmailing nation' on Earth.
> 
> Don't believe me? Check the case of China-US spy plane row, as an example. It resulted in loss of a Chinese life and property and in the end, US got its agents released without any compensation.
> 
> Is dunya mein power ka raaj hai. Jis ki lathi, uss ki bhense.
> 
> The powerful rules in this world. Pakistan had to comply with American demands. It was only a matter of time.


 
Yaar... I know... I m just trying to get some thanks from the Indian members here... and perhaps make some people feel some shame... if they have any left in them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

The forum language has become indecent- open abuses to people, and to Lovely Pakistan- Mods should clean the forum and issue infractions- it portrays the bad image of Pakistanis even on the web- on an open forum- and shows the true face of so called liberals and their hate mongerings-any way thats the only thing we sissies and puss--s can do- Abuse-


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> The end result is we are slave of one gora after we end slavery of another gora in 1947. The masters just changed faces and nationality in 1947 but still we are slaves to gora sahab. I respect your hope and would love to come it true.


 
as i think UK sold us to USA in 1947 nothing more. look the great game pakistan is base of US from 1960 till today.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Diyat would nt apply here because the families did NOT want money...

they have been forced in this deal...


----------



## Spring Onion

klklkl said:


> I cannot believe in the concept of BLOOD MONEY. I mean this is a joke right.....how can you just leave a murder with money?....sounds like a cruel joke.
> 
> I dunno im a Hindu.......My religion says that for a Murder of a family member the result should be that it is the duty of the rest of the family members to make sure the murderor is either hanged or killed...........NO MONEY BUSINESS comes here.


 I wish if Gujrati Muslims were also having this privilege

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Some days earlier , PM Gillani came to our village in Multan. He said that we will not compromise on our sovereignity...
Sahi kehtay hai apni gali me bhi sheer hota hai.
Absolutely right...


----------



## Imran Khan

Glorious Resolve said:


> The forum language has become indecent- open abuses to people, and to Lovely Pakistan- Mods should clean the forum and issue infractions- it portrays the bad image of Pakistanis even on the web- on an open forum- and shows the true face of so called liberals and their hate mongerings-any way thats the only thing we sissies and puss--s can do- Abuse-


 
so what? pakistan has any image? will you stop millions of webs which post this news? or millions of news papers tommorow? you know tommorow 3bn people will read this news all over world and what they will think abut pakistan? one word slave.


----------



## GODLAX

^^ in response to Karachiite


----------



## 53fd

Solomon2 said:


> It has to do with liberation, not Zionism. The strange idea that by _personally_ fighting for freedom in one country one can help liberate another I credit to the Polish patriot, Thaddeus Kosciuszko. He knew he couldn't liberate a Poland divided up and surrounded by the Austrians, Russians, and Prussians. He helped liberate America from British rule instead. And two centuries later it was America in turn that helped to liberate Poland.
> 
> So what if I do die first? Kosciuszko's dream didn't start to approach reality until he had been dead for over a century. Both Poland and America honor him today.


 
So essentially what you're saying is that America has been in countries like Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan to grant their freedoms. "What righteous actions from a country that has never had any selfish reasons for occupying countries & dictating terms to them"! I think Pakistan would be served better if it improves its relations with its neighbors, & ends its involvement in this WOT facade.


----------



## Spring Onion

Glorious Resolve said:


> The forum language has become indecent- open abuses to people, and to Lovely Pakistan- Mods should clean the forum and issue infractions- it portrays the bad image of Pakistanis even on the web- on an open forum- and shows the true face of so called liberals and their hate mongerings-any way thats the only thing we sissies and puss--s can do- Abuse-


 
agree with you. it has become a BR today


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Hey Myth Buster... Check out Zaid Hamid... he is saying that people who are questioning Pakistan Army's and ISI role in all of this are CIA cyber troopers... LOL what a joke!!!


 
I swear to god People like Zaid Hamid Imran Khan are bigger problem to Pakistan then Davis.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Its the same thing which Busharaf did when he used Sulah Hadaybiyah to invite America inside Pakistan... (they sell good stuff at Jacobabad airport by the way... some nice scopes)... drone attacks started... taliban emerged... zaid hamid emerged... zardari emerged... 

how many times can you insult a nation... Pakistan is a good example... Cholu bhar Pani bhi nahee milta hamain...

We should be out on streets really... and for my part I should throw an egg on Pakistan's first secretary to Ireland... she is Ameen Faheem's daughter... anyone got better ideas than throwing an egg at her??


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> I m not crying... I m laughing hysterically... I had seen a ray of light in my nation... and as soon as it came... it went out...
> 
> So what are we going to do with this govt?? let them continue??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------


 
Yes let this govt continue and complete its tenure. thats how you are going to get mature. coups and immature breaking down every govt is not the solution =.

Let the public decide in the elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> as i think UK sold us to USA in 1947 nothing more. look the great game pakistan is base of US from 1960 till today.


 
Imran bhai sirf malik badal gaya hum ghulam hi rahai. Gora ab bhi humara malik hai. 14 august to hum sirf malik kai change honai ki khoshi main banatai hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GODLAX

Glorious Resolve said:


> Technically- you are a mistake- the rubber leaked-


 

Hmmm, we flaming now? I'm just throwing our facts


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Diyat would nt apply here because the families did NOT want money...
> 
> they have been forced in this deal...


 
Once they were in court they were asked by judges they could have said NO.

so lets not speak on their behalf. they had already been flown out of Pakistan. lets respect their decision

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Imran Khan said:


> so what? pakistan has any image? will you stop millions of webs which post this news? or millions of news papers tommorow? you know tommorow 3bn people will read this news all over world and what they will think abut pakistan? one word slave.


 
Bhai if you cant take it anymore and no hope is left- commit suicide- its the easy way out- forget haram- do char vodka bottles cherhao sb halal ho jaye ga - j/k


----------



## Karachiite

GODLAX said:


> Its self defense, courts couldn't find Him guilty. But hey, what you just said I guess the tides could be turned. I could say when an American CIA drone sends a missile to your families house, your father, mother, sister and brother all brutally slayed while I laugh reading it on the news


 
And when a hundred Faisal Shehzad and Bin Ladens bomb America I'll be here doing the same. Well I'm already laughing at the thousand of American suckers dying in Iraq and Afghanistan. Don't worry son, the blood of ******** american cia kuttas will be consumed in every part of Pakistan. 
This event has broken the straw on the camel's back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

bilalhaider said:


> So essentially what you're saying is that America has been in countries like Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan to grant their freedoms.


Would you rather Pakistan become an Iran or a Germany? Sure, we act selfishly. Under Bush II we had an ideology for it: Democratic Realism.


----------



## Leader

*make sure its a rotten one !!!* 


Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Its the same thing which Busharaf did when he used Sulah Hadaybiyah to invite America inside Pakistan... (they sell good stuff at Jacobabad airport by the way... some nice scopes)... drone attacks started... taliban emerged... zaid hamid emerged... zardari emerged...
> 
> how many times can you insult a nation... Pakistan is a good example... Cholu bhar Pani bhi nahee milta hamain...
> 
> We should be out on streets really... and for my part I should throw an egg on Pakistan's first secretary to Ireland... she is Ameen Faheem's daughter... anyone got better ideas than throwing an egg at her??


----------



## mehru

Glorious Resolve said:


> The forum language has become indecent- open abuses to people, and to Lovely Pakistan- Mods should clean the forum and issue infractions- it portrays the bad image of Pakistanis even on the web- on an open forum- and shows the true face of so called liberals and their hate mongerings-any way thats the only thing we sissies and puss--s can do- Abuse-


 
I am angry too but it has nothing to do with liberalism. I am a liberal person too and i could never even think of cursing my country. Some members have lost their mind and they include both (conservatives and liberals). Though i don't know them personally but i think fida jan is certainly not a liberal person and look at him. Changing flags and posting nonsense.

@ Imran khan 
You lost my respect today. I always admired you on this forum.

Areesh
You better come back to your senses. I never knew that you could descend so low.

It is not my nature to hit someone personally but i was forced to point out these idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujeeb47

I think this incident has lowered the morale of Pakistani nation.


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Imran bhai sirf malik badal gaya hum ghulam hi rahai. Gora ab bhi humara malik hai. 14 august to hum sirf malik kai change honai ki khoshi main banatai hain.


 
yes jani but malik change with many other changes also. voicroy of pakistan is black now they pull there white army now they pay black army with black COAS , also they visit few time they call there slaves many times. day by day going down before US presedent talk abut these issues with us then there FO minister now secertry also come and bash on black voicroy and coas heheheheh few more changes also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Jana said:


> Yes let this govt continue and complete its tenure. thats how you are going to get mature. coups and immature breaking down every govt is not the solution =.
> 
> Let the public decide in the elections


 
You mean let the sheeps decide? PPP for next 10 more years then. good luck


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Dear Children, don't fall in the trap being laid for you by the Indians and enemies of Pakistan. Don't start attacking army and ISI. Davis was kept here because ISI had withstood all pressures and had taken out information from him and have dismantled his network. Not everything is under ISI control. If army and ISI is destroyed, Indian tanks would roll into our homes! Be wise and know your enemy's plots! ... ZAID HAMID

and believe me that the top brass of Pakistan Army will be the first to leave Pakistan for western countries if India attacked ... It will be ordinary people who will then fight against India ... disgusting people on top of our heads ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Glorious Resolve said:


> Bhai if you cant take it anymore and no hope is left- commit suicide- its the easy way out- forget haram- do char vodka bottles cherhao sb halal ho jaye ga - j/k


 
damn i raining so waither is not for suicide . wait few days more


----------



## PoKeMon

Jana said:


> I wish if Gujrati Muslims were also having this privilege


 


Jana said:


> agree with you. it has become a BR today


 
obsession with india at its peak. not good for health.

just to score some brownie points, you should not support this evil blood money concept.
Please spare Indians(any relgion). We are better off without this law. Thank God.


----------



## GODLAX

Karachiite said:


> And when a hundred Faisal Shehzad and Bin Ladens bomb America I'll be here doing the same. Don't worry son, the blood of ******** american cia kuttas will be consumed in every part of Pakistan.
> This event has broken the straw on the camel's back.


 
Bin Laden screwed over the Muslim world. Now in return of attacking our towers, we conquered two countries, killed Hundreds of thousands of Muslims and just owning the middle east. Guess I could laugh?

I don't think another terrorist attack on our country would happen, i'm never wrong 

But lets not get off topic, the courts couldn't find Davis guilty so all in all, it was self defense NOT murder


----------



## Solomon2

Jana said:


> Yes let this govt continue and complete its tenure. thats how you are going to get mature. coups and immature breaking down every govt is not the solution =. Let the public decide in the elections


Yes, and don't forget one usually needs freedom of speech for the results to be good. I mentioned the American Civil War earlier. Not many people realize that the South became radicalized to war only after three decades of restrictions upon freedom of speech, rights that the Federal government was too weak to enforce.


----------



## 53fd

Solomon2 said:


> Would you rather Pakistan become an Iran or a Germany? Sure, we act selfishly. Under Bush II we had an ideology for it: Democratic Realism.


 
I think serving American interests serves disastrous consequences to that particular country as well as to the whole region, & this has been proven time & time again in history.


----------



## Karachiite

Liaqat Ali Khan refused to sell us to America and he paid for it by getting assassinated. These American maa ke.... have been after us since 1947. We need to get united and kick Ghaddari out of Pakistan.

I'm not a huge fan of Imran Khan but his words starting to make sense. He is the only hope for us.


----------



## Leader

Mujeeb47 said:


> I think this incident has lowered the morale of Pakistani nation.


 
yes it did, the way things unfolded...secretly...plus we all know involvement of different institutions played their role in doing so. had it been the other way around it would have created a lesser impact....tomm and days to come will show the real picture.


----------



## Imran Khan

mehru said:


> @ Imran khan
> You lost my respect today. I always admired you on this forum.
> 
> 
> It is not my nature to hit someone personally but i was forced to point out these idiots.


 
as i think i dont deserve respect now because pakistan lose respect today so i dont care today what right wrong.


----------



## Spring Onion

mehru said:


> I am angry too but it has nothing to do with liberalism. I am a liberal person too and i could never even think of cursing my country. Some members have lost their mind and they include both (conservatives and liberals). Though i don't know them personally but i think fida jan is not a liberal person and look at him. Changing flags and posting nonsense.
> 
> @ Imran khan
> You lost my respect today. I always admired you on this forum.
> 
> Areesh
> You better come back to your senses. I never knew that you could descend so low.
> 
> It is not my nature to hit someone personally but i was forced to point out these idiots.


 
when RD murdered two Pakistanis i was harsh on him in threads posted here that was one stand based on facts. Now when he is released i am supporting it because thats what the families have decided and a good decision besides its according to the law of the country so RD or US is in no way responsible for it.

does it mean i am not a patriot ? should i change my flag to pathetic ones just because i dint like the decision of the families? should i post disgusting pictures degrading my country leaders ? should i abuse my own country ? NO indeed Not because i am not an emotional goon.

some people here had stooped too low and making all of us look bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

GODLAX said:


> Hmmm, we flaming now? I'm just throwing our facts


 
Let me tell you a fact-

Diyat is applied when a person kills some one- the courts convict him- sentence him to death- then the murderer beg for mercy from the victims family and offers Blood Money-

Lets start from fact1- Do you think Davis acted in self defence?-
fact2- was he sentenced to death?- meaning he did kill two innocent men-

As i have stated a fact before in my first post on this thread- Raymond Davis agreement to pay blood money to the victims families- *confirms *the fact that he accepted his guilt of murdering two innocents in cold blood-

Are these facts enough for you?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

IND_PAK said:


> obsession with india at its peak. not good for health.
> 
> just to score some brownie points, you should not support this evil blood money concept.
> Please spare Indians(any relgion). We are better off without this law. Thank God.


 
Yes, you release an American (Warren Anderson) without him facing any consequences for being responsible for the deaths of thousands of Indians in the Bhopal Disaster. At least the families of the victims were compensated here, they were the ones that accepted it. If they hadn't accepted the compensation, Davis's trial would continue as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> as i think i dont deserve respect now because pakistan lose respect today so i dont care today what right wrong.


 
You are sitting in Saudia and not Pakistan so better support your adopted country and dont speak on behalf of Pakistan.

and NO Pakistan did not lose respect

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

bilalhaider said:


> I think serving American interests serves disastrous consequences -


Do you only serve your own interests, then, like corrupt politicians who put themselves first, their country second, and their countrymen third? France or Iran, bub!


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ jana
This government has no right to complete its tenure. They are only load on the country. What good they had done for the country?


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

The only people Pakistan Army is capable of killing apparently is its own people nowdays anyway... tsk tsk

It has been 60 years this Army has not even been able to free Kashmir... we still remember what it has done in east Pakistan... what Generals like Ayub, Yahya, Zia and Musharaf have done... One only wonders where does all this sickness come from?? Is it something they eat after being promoted to the rank of Brigadier??

sell outs at the top... ordinary soldiers must be shedding tears of disgust and rage today...


----------



## PoKeMon

Mujeeb47 said:


> I'm feeling that democracy in not favourable for Pakistan...


 
Where is the democracy?
People of pakistan is opposing the release of RD.
Its known as political dictatorship not democracy.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Karachiite said:


> Liaqat Ali Khan refused to sell us to America and he paid for it by getting assassinated. These American maa ke.... have been after us since 1947. We need to get united and kick Ghaddari out of Pakistan.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Imran Khan but his words starting to make sense. He is the only hope for us.


 
Imran Khan is a joke. He talks nonsense because he is not in the government. 
I remember this idiot rallied for that chief justice thug and today he is resting at home while zardari is pimping around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metro

Maybe this guy would later be seen on discovery channel's "I shouldn't be alive"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Mujeeb47 said:


> I'm feeling that democracy in not favourable for Pakistan...


Yeah, youre so right, things were so different under Ayub, Zia and Musharraf.


----------



## Leader

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ jana
> This government has no right to complete its tenure. They are only load on the country. What good they had done for the country?


 
yes bro they dont deserve, yet its what enemies of the *state* want...


----------



## Imran Khan

Jana said:


> You are sitting in Saudia and not Pakistan so better support your adopted country and dont speak on behalf of Pakistan.
> 
> and NO Pakistan did not lose respect


 
hai ye kab hoa? wesy if we look sitting then webby asim ango many of us sit outside . 

problem is look our hate and guess how much we love him before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Glorious Resolve said:


> Let me tell you a fact-
> 
> Diyat is applied when a person kills some one- the courts convict him- sentence him to death- then the murderer beg for mercy from the victims family and offers Blood Money-
> 
> Lets start from fact1- Do you think Davis acted in self defence?-
> fact2- was he sentenced to death?- meaning he did kill two innocent men-
> 
> As i have stated a fact before in my first post on this thread- Raymond Davis agreement to pay blood money to the victims families- *confirms *the fact that he accepted his guilt of murdering two innocents in cold blood-
> 
> Are these facts enough for you?-


 
This might be too much for our friends here... I wanted to thank you for this post... but the thank button does not show any more...


----------



## 53fd

Solomon2 said:


> Do you only serve your own interests, then, like corrupt politicians who put themselves first, their country second, and their countrymen third? France or Iran, bub!


 
Yes, & that's why the people in Pakistan & most countries in the world need sincere governments, not puppet regimes installed & running at the behest of America, & serving its interests in the region. These governments cause further harm, & endanger the conditions of the region by serving America's interests.


----------



## Spring Onion

IND_PAK said:


> obsession with india at its peak. not good for health.
> 
> just to score some brownie points, you should not support this evil blood money concept.
> Please spare Indians(any relgion). We are better off without this law. Thank God.


 
lolzzz evil blood money.

look at Indians roaming in this thread and trying to put oil to the fire.

its your obsession with Pakistan its our law so none of your business to mention what is there in bharat aka India.

keep your laws to your country and dont lecture us on ours. you have no right. and when you poke your nose then be prepared to listen to the responses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ jana
> This government has no right to complete its tenure. They are only load on the country. What good they had done for the country?


 
According to the constitution they have every right to complete its tenure. whether they are good or bad it will be decided by the electorate in next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> The only people Pakistan Army is capable of killing apparently is its own people nowdays anyway... tsk tsk
> 
> It has been 60 years this Army has not even been able to free Kashmir... we still remember what it has done in east Pakistan... what Generals like Ayub, Yahya, Zia and Musharaf have done... One only wonders where does all this sickness come from?? Is it something they eat after being promoted to the rank of Brigadier??
> 
> sell outs at the top... ordinary soldiers must be shedding tears of disgust and rage today...


 
Pak army can not do the job of super man. The government is responsible for decision making. 
Plus Pak army is running of a British system so dont expect much.


----------



## LeGenD

Prism said:


> fault is of ur leadership,i think.
> and we also suffer from this but not to the extent of pakistan


Reason is that your nation is politically far more sound then mine. Your leaders neither obliged the Americans and nor shunned them. They remaind nuetral.

However, your existing government is making a mistake by giving too much open access to Americans. I know that national interests have been considered but you guys need to be vary of US politics. 

US uses others for its national interests and then discards them or leaves them in mess or enslaves them. Iraq and Pakistan are too prime examples. Even Germany and Japan are not yet free from American grip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

I am closing this thread for 15 mins. Everyone walk away and calm down. Discuss this in a rational manner, and not turn it into a slugfest. We can all talk in a civilised manner.

This opens at 1.05 PST.

Do not bother opening another thread on the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mutee

If anyone is opposing this decision you are actually opposing the Islamic law of Q and D so kindly please refrain I too am not happy but we should all respect the shirat law even if it's applied for just this one time here and the ultimate decision rested with the family and they opted for this so respect it was their right we are no one to object on anyones right


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

a good move by the mods, hope everything will be kool now......lets the discussion begin in peaceful manner


----------



## JonAsad

Ok- so we kool now-

One thing i want to say is- America thinks one american can do terrorist activity in another country and kill innocent civilians- and get away with it just like that- On other hand Pakistani terrorists like shahzad and afia are getting maximum sentences- for their alleged crimes-

who are we?- and why non american blood is so cheap?- is it because of conservative Muslims?- a failed democratic country?- or the forceful implement of democracy in a country where majority wants Shariah?- 

Its time to introspect-


----------



## sparklingway

My big Sharia compliant kiss to everybody in anger. Cool down folks. *gloating*


----------



## HAIDER

I think we better be cool. Raymond is gone, victim family got visa and money, except public, story has happy ending. They adopt posture what suits them, so let's move on. Let's bring another microscope and find anther Raymond Davis...The End


----------



## JonAsad

Mutee said:


> If anyone is opposing this decision you are actually opposing the Islamic law of Q and D so kindly please refrain I too am not happy but we should all respect the shirat law even if it's applied for just this one time here and the ultimate decision rested with the family and they opted for this so respect it was their right we are no one to object on anyones right


 
Thats the irony of the situation- the same Shariah law has been used by the US in its favor- which it relents so badly-

Another problem is- Technically Diyat does not apply on non- Muslims- so Davis is released illegally- thats a slap on our so called free judiciary system which ironically was restored on the very same day last year- i.e 16th March- This day is officially a black day in my books-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutee

@TFAZ oh that's very personal don't you think ? We too are very disgusted with liberal fascism We will resist your ideas too


----------



## humanfirst

Jana said:


> lolzzz evil blood money.
> 
> 
> 
> its your obsession with Pakistan its our law so none of your business to mention what is there in bharat aka India.
> 
> keep your laws to your country and dont lecture us on ours. you have no right. and when you poke your nose then be prepared to listen to the responses.



Says the person who have opened many threads in past, criticizing various court judgements in India..


----------



## kidwaibhai

_Every body needs to calm down specially our esteemed uber self righteous Indian members. The americans it seems are going to investigate this guy which i think is a good thing. _

US to probe CIA contractor killings in Pakistan | AAJ News

The American Embassy says the Justice Department has opened an investigation into the killings of two Pakistani men by a CIA contractor in Pakistan.

The statement Wednesday came hours after the contractor, Raymond Allen Davis, was released from prison. A Pakistani lawyer for the families of the two victims in the Jan. 27 shooting says the United States paid $2.34 million in &#8220;blood money.&#8221;

The U.S. statement thanked the families for their &#8220;generosity&#8221; but did not mention any money paid.


----------



## 53fd

The RD case was also a good chance for the Pakistani government to distance itself from the WOT, & eventually end it. The WOT in Afghanistan is eating Pakistan alive, & no amount of fighting will end these issues. America depends on Pakistan for the WOT. Without Pakistan, there really isn't any WOT. Pakistan needs to focus on building better relations with its neighbors, not by serving the interests of America in the region. That's the only way terrorist attacks will stop inside Pakistan, by having amicable relations with all our neighbors. The alliance with America has clearly done more harm than good. Time to cut them off, & build better relations with China, Afghanistan & yes, India. Resolve all outstanding issues with India, make sure Kashmir is resolved fairly & the people of Kashmir get what they want, & then look ahead from there.


----------



## Mutee

Glorious Resolve said:


> Thats the irony of the situation- the same Shariah law has been used by the US in its favor- which it relents so badly-
> 
> Another problem is- Technically Diyat does not apply on non- Muslims- so Davis is released illegally- thats a slap on our so called free judiciary system which ironically was restored on the very same day last year- i.e 16th March- This day is officially a black day in my books-


 who told you it doesn't apply on non Muslims?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ all
will this incident cause mistrust between public and state institutions (executive , military , judiciary) ?
Will this incident degrade image of Pakistan in International community ?


----------



## Ahmad

if Diya is not applicable to everybody, then what is the point of it then?


----------



## 53fd

> US to probe CIA contractor killings in Pakistan | AAJ News



We know that isn't going to happen, it didn't happen with Warren Anderson (responsible for killing thousands of India in the Bhopal Disaster) when the US promised a trial for him, and it won't happen for Raymond Davis. After all, he is their "diplomat" and enjoys "diplomatic immunity".


----------



## Spring Onion

sparklingway said:


> My big Sharia compliant kiss to everybody in anger. Cool down folks. *gloating*


 
 you kiss is for males here because the ladies are one of the coolest on this thread and males are the foolish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Glorious Resolve said:


> Thats the irony of the situation- the same Shariah law has been used by the US in its favor- which it relents so badly-
> 
> Another problem is- Technically Diyat does not apply on non- Muslims- so Davis is released illegally- thats a slap on our so called free judiciary system which ironically was restored on the very same day last year- i.e 16th March- This day is officially a black day in my books-


I think he is ahl-i-kitab, qualify for that, " khon baha" is already in Tora (jews), so its not wrong.


----------



## Mutee

Welcome madam Jana


----------



## T-Faz

Mutee said:


> @TFAZ oh that's very personal don't you think ? We too are very disgusted with liberal fascism We will resist your ideas too


 
Aren't you already.

I mean your people have killed many Pakistani's over the last few years.

And define liberal fascism.

Let me help you:

*Liberal:* broad: showing or characterized by broad-mindedness; "a broad political stance"; "generous and broad sympathies".

*Fascism:* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government.

Can these words be jointly said, how can one be broad minded politically but also advocate or impose an authoritarian hierarchical government.

This is an oxymoron and a moron invented this.

Like I said, don't go by what you hear on TV, its no good son.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

bilalhaider said:


> The RD case was also a good chance for the Pakistani government to distance itself from the WOT, & eventually end it. The WOT in Afghanistan is eating Pakistan alive, & no amount of fighting will end these issues. America depends on Pakistan for the WOT. Without Pakistan, there really isn't any WOT. Pakistan needs to focus on building better relations with its neighbors, not by serving the interests of America in the region. That's the only way terrorist attacks will stop inside Pakistan, by having amicable relations with all our neighbors. The alliance with America has clearly done more harm than good. Time to cut them off, & build better relations with China, Afghanistan & yes, India. Resolve all outstanding issues with India, make sure Kashmir is resolved fairly & the people of Kashmir get what they want, & then look ahead from there.



The strength of america lies in enemousity of asian nation among themselves.
No country oppose them in fear that america will land into lap of its enemy state. Need to build better relationship among us and if not friends we can be neutral with each other.


----------



## Mujeeb47

I'm feeling that I was a drama. Very very sudden changes. What will the future relationship between two allies


----------



## PoKeMon

Jana said:


> lolzzz evil blood money.
> 
> look at Indians roaming in this thread and trying to put oil to the fire.
> 
> its your obsession with Pakistan its our law so none of your business to mention what is there in bharat aka India.
> 
> keep your laws to your country and dont lecture us on ours. you have no right. and when you poke your nose then be prepared to listen to the responses.


 
PDF being a open forum gives us right to say what we believe.
The way Indians have behaved particularly on this thread is commendable.


----------



## JonAsad

Mutee said:


> who told you it doesn't apply on non Muslims?


 
Its common sense- its part of Sharia- and Sharia is for Muslims only-
P.S for more info use google for more research-


----------



## iPhone

some very indecent and low quality comments have been made by some very respected Pakistani members today in this thread.

They talk of shame and yet, shamelessly blutered remarks on behalf of the nation like selling of mothers and sisters for money. Utterly classless and characterless people they are. 

I'm beginning to think they don't care about the deaths of the two young men, I know they don't sympathize with the families, they've already labeled them sellers of their sons. I think all this fuss is because their egos were hurt today and nothing more. For two months they thumped their chests and today all of that air was let out. 

Well you want to curse out your mothers then fine, leave the rest of the nation and it's people alone you sick, egotistical lunatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Ahmad said:


> if Diya is not applicable to everybody, then what is the point of it then?


 
Not everybody- it is not applicable to Non- Muslims- 
Its just like Zakat is not applicable to Non- Muslims- but they have to pay Jizya-


----------



## ares

It is very interesting to watch, how US neutralized Pakistan's right wing forces by using Islamic laws and Islam ke thekedars(Saudis) to its advantage...infact this exact course of events was predicted by Najam Sethi in one of his shows, a few weeks back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humanfirst

Glorious Resolve said:


> Its common sense- its part of Sharia- and Sharia is for Muslims only-
> P.S for more info use google for more research-


 
Is blasphemy law applicable to non muslims?thats also part of shariah right..?


----------



## Jigs

T-Faz said:


> Aren't you already.
> 
> I mean your people have killed many Pakistani's over the last few years.
> 
> And define liberal fascism.
> 
> Let me help you:
> 
> *Liberal:* broad: showing or characterized by broad-mindedness; "a broad political stance"; "generous and broad sympathies".
> 
> *Fascism:* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government.
> 
> Can these words be jointly said, how can one be broad minded politically but also advocate or impose an authoritarian hierarchical government.
> 
> This is an oxymoron and a moron invented this.
> 
> Like I said, don't go by what you hear on TV, its no good son.





No point my friend they just can't understand that a society that has choice in all matters(be it rational or not) becomes progressive

When you view Islamic governance as the middle ground and secularism as fascism your rational capability to process ideas foreign to yours just isn't there. Let alone allowed. 

People just can't understand that secularism is not against nor for religion but as to personalize religion between the individual and god. Not having it forced onto the masses.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## T-Faz

ares said:


> It is very interesting to watch, how US neutralized Pakistan's right wing forces by using Islamic laws and Islam ke thekedars(Saudis) to its advantage.


 
This is the cause of concern and what some of us have been saying for some time.

USA uses Islam for its own goals just like it used Islamic Jihad against the Soviets through Pakistan and Afghanistan.

US looks out for its own interest and for them to achieve their objectives, they utilize Islam in our part of the world.

This is why we should limit Islam in this country and change our foreign policy.


----------



## JonAsad

HAIDER said:


> I think he is ahl-i-kitab, qualify for that, " khon baha" is already in Tora (jews), so its not wrong.


 
Tell me one incident where ahl e kitab hands were cut because of theft- or he was subjected to lashes-

Pal- Shariah orderd lashed to alcohol drinkers- but to Non- Muslims where its legal- it allows it-

By Package- Shariah Law is ment for Muslims only- We cant just pick and decide which Shariah punishment is universal-


----------



## T-Faz

Jigs said:


> No point my friend they just can't understand that a society that has choice in all matters(be it rational or not) becomes progressive
> 
> When you view Islamic governance as the middle ground and secularism as fascism your rational capability to process ideas foreign to yours just isn't there. Let alone allowed.
> 
> People just can't understand that secularism is not against nor for religion but as to personalize religion between the individual and god. Not having it forced onto the masses.


 
It's a long battle but we have Turkey as an example to follow and some of us have to fight for it.

I do hope that we have something like Young Turks movement whereby an entire generation can fight together for a tolerant and progressive society.

All I want to see is a progressive, peaceful and tolerant Pakistan where the many ills that we face today are greatly reduced or do not exist anymore.

But these people I tell you are so rigid in their beliefs, its unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## linkinpark

Releasing of Raymond Davis after all the hoopla will be undoing of Pakistan albeit in a small way. 

On one hand Pakistan claims that 'Blood Money' has been paid for his release and on the other hand Hillary Clinton says US has not paid any 'Blood Money' at all. This will surely lead to more outrage in an already conservative society. Surely, some prominent politician will be bumped off to avenge this insult to the 'ghairat' of Pakistan.


----------



## T-Faz

linkinpark said:


> Releasing of Raymond Davis after all the hoopla will be undoing of Pakistan albeit in a small way.
> 
> On one hand Pakistan claims that 'Blood Money' has been paid for his release and on the other hand Hillary Clinton says US has not paid any 'Blood Money' at all. This will surely lead to more outrage in an already conservative society. Surely, some prominent politician will be bumped off to avenge this insult to the 'ghairat' of Pakistan.


 
Blood Money has been paid by the Saudis, not the Americans.

So there is nothing wrong with Clintons statement.

Read the news again.


----------



## JonAsad

humanfirst said:


> Is blasphemy law applicable to non muslims?thats also part of shariah right..?


 
Nope- Blasphemy is not the part of Shariah?-
Take example of Saudi Arabia- there is no such law-


----------



## JonAsad

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I don't find MBQ's deleted post between posts 1024 and 1025 to be either offensive or a 'low quality post'. Or TF's should go as well.


 
Dont be naive- the other part of the story is usually censored- thats called propaganda-
Thats why i prefer not to argue with MODS-


----------



## linkinpark

T-Faz said:


> Blood Money has been paid by the Saudis, not the Americans.
> 
> So there is nothing wrong with Clintons statement.
> 
> Read the news again.


 
Is Raymond Davis a Saudi?. If not, people will still feel outraged because it should be the Americans who are supposed to pay the 'Blood money' because the people who got killed were because of an American not a Saudi. 

BTW, can you give a link to the news where it says Saudi have payed the 'Blood Money'. So far the news I have seen nly say that Saudi Arabia played a role in convincing the families of the killed to accept 'Diyat' and pardon Raymond Davis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

T-Faz said:


> Isn't that your profession, hitting nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> When was I in favor of him anyway?
> 
> But I know the likes of you who spread lies and spite others.
> 
> 
> 
> You mark my words.
> 
> I will brutally resist what you want to implement.
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you that Pakistan will one day be a secular state and intolerant Islamist scum will be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> You should not pass away either, I want you to see a Secular state as per the wishes of Jinnah, the great founder of our nation.
> 
> This will burn you and your lot with even more hate, anger and inner conflict.
> 
> Domination of Islam will come when we prove to the world that we can match anyone in any field, not by persecuting others, killing minorities and spreading hate.


 
No... domination will come when our people see the true face of people like you who support corrupt leaders and twisted concepts such as secularism... If it is nt Zardari (which btw you defended once during a discussion with myself... just coz he is our President), then it is obviously Musharaf... For someone who supports Musharaf, one does nt even need to make a case of treason... Musharaf and his supporters should be hanged for treason against Pakistan... and that obviously includes you for you have openly supported him!!!

Look whos talking about Jinnah's Pakistan... Jinnah must be turning in his grave for the kind of people making use of his name... heh

We shall see how brutally you resist us... just watch what happens... 

btw... we can see what your type of people have done to Pakistan... for the record... and in case you did not notice... Pakistan does not run according to Islam!!! rather a secularist party called PPP is in power!!! and before that your great leader Busharaf was in power...

So your dreams for Pakistan have already been realized...

and interestingly... the majority of Pakistanis support the Khilafat in a recent survey that was posted here on this forum by yours truly... Are you saying now that you will resist the majority's desires?? So you do not believe in democracy rather fascism?? dictatorship??

If you respect the wishes of the majority, you would accept the Khilafat... but again... its you T Faz... You think you are above the majority of Pakistan... so you have no respect for them or for their wishes...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I don't find MBQ's deleted post between posts 1024 and 1025 to be either offensive or a 'low quality post'. Or TF's should go as well.


 
See this is the problem with Pakistan... those who are incharge start behaving as if they are above the law... If my post was offensive, so was TFaz's... but then he is a mod here and I m not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

linkinpark said:


> Is Raymond Davis a Saudi?. If not, people will still feel outraged because it should be the Americans who are supposed to pay the 'Blood money' because the people who got killed were because of an American not a Saudi.
> 
> BTW, can you give a link to the news where it says Saudi have payed the 'Blood Money'. So far the news I have seen nly say that Saudi Arabia played a role in convincing the families of the killed to accept 'Diyat' and pardon Raymond Davis.


 
Read the thread, its all here.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

T-Faz said:


> This is the cause of concern and what some of us have been saying for some time.
> 
> USA uses Islam for its own goals just like it used Islamic Jihad against the Soviets through Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> US looks out for its own interest and for them to achieve their objectives, they utilize Islam in our part of the world.
> 
> This is why we should limit Islam in this country and change our foreign policy.


 
How will you limit Islam in this country?? Tell us your ideas on another thread...

or are trying to become another Salman Taseer?


----------



## LeGenD

Jana said:


> his extension was due despite US discomfort on him  bust since a new man would have needed a long time to take up things on ongoing war against militants.


This is one of the possibilities. However, this is lame excuse. American top brass has changed several times during WOT. The changes did not hindered military operations. Just before release of Davis, ISI and CIA had a meeting. Also, this news became prominent around the time of Davis's release. Try to connect the dots.



Jana said:


> 2. operation is not on cards yet.


It actually is:

Speculations grow about operation in N. Waziristan | Newspaper | DAWN.COM



Jana said:


> 3. drones were already going on even when RD was in jail.


They almost stopped during trial of Davis. However, as the discord between CIA and ISI eased, the strikes resumed. Fate of Davis was also decided in back door meetings.



Jana said:


> 4. but yes one thing is notable that is easing of tension already


Tensions eased after we accepted American demands.


----------



## T-Faz

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> How will you limit Islam in this country?? Tell us your ideas on another thread...
> 
> or are trying to become another Salman Taseer?


 
Don't waste my time, I have said before, religion is a personal matter and should be confined to a personal capacity.

And how is that becoming like Salman Taseer anyway?


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

anyway TFaz... dont want you to feel upset... So if any of my statement has upset you, I apologize and would like you to forgive me...

I would also request you to read the books I sent you... and do not associate Islam with every bloody problem that happens in the world... now now you have to accept that you tend to do that quite a lot... it does not look good on you... (even if you were not a Muslim you should not do this) because Islam is part and parcel of Pakistan... whether you like it or not... 

Wish you a good night

Masalam


----------



## T-Faz

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> anyway TFaz... dont want you to feel upset... So if any of my statement has upset you, I apologize and would like you to forgive me...



Apology accepted and I apologize too.



> I would also request you to read the books I sent you... and do not associate Islam with every bloody problem that happens in the world... now now you have to accept that you tend to do that quite a lot... it does not look good on you... (even if you were not a Muslim you should not do this) because Islam is part and parcel of Pakistan... whether you like it or not...



This is debatable and you know I will always differ, so leave it at that.



> Wish you a good night
> 
> Masalam


 
Good Night.

Walaikum Assalam.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

T-Faz said:


> First of all, watch that way you talk to me you Hizbut Tahrir Extremist scum.
> 
> Secondly I despise Zardari as much as I despise Islamists.
> 
> You sit in Ireland with your Ummah dreams and corrupt the minds of depressed individuals like MythBuster here who thinks this whole world is a British/Freemason conspiracy.
> 
> Let me tell you this, I would rather die than watch you impose your intolerant, misogynistic, detestable rule on my country.
> 
> I would resist the likes of you till the very end.
> 
> Lets see whether you can have achieve.


 

Every muslim should be Islamist and should dream for Ummah, I have no religious background but i think people like you are big threat , bigger then Zardari to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

look at bloody pakistani police which beat pakistanis protesters hell but cant even touch an amercan. this police should be finished forever and rise new force.50% of our problems just for this system. tuf hai aysi police per

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Every muslim should be Islamist and should dream for Ummah, I have no religious background but i think people like you are big threat , bigger then Zardari to Pakistan.


 
Islamism is political Islam, not personal religious belief, what Islam is supposed to be.

The biggest threat to Pakistan is Jamaat e Islami and its leaders ideology, he called Pakistan NaPakistan.


----------



## Bratva

*Ae meray hum-nasheen chal kahin aur chal
Iss chaman main ab apnaa guzaara nahi.
Baat hoti phoolon tak to seh laitay hum
Ab to kaanton pe bhi haq hamaara nahi.

Gulistan ko lahoo ki zaroorat pari
Sab se pehlay hi gardan hamaari kati.
Phir bhi kehtay hain hum se yeh ehl-e-chaman
Yeh chaman hai hamaara tumhaara nahi.

Zaalimon! Apni qismat pe nazaan na ho
Daur badlay gaa yeh waqt ki baat hai.
Wo yaqeenan sunay gaa sadai meri
Kya tumhaara khuda hai hamaara nahi?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

Imran Khan said:


> look at bloody pakistani police which beat pakistanis protesters hell but cant even touch an amercan. this police should be finished forever and rise new force.50% of our problems just for this system. tuf hai aysi police per


 Sir jee if protesters had access to the US consulate that it would have been a big problem,i think people need to hold back and go for march on friday, they need to stand together, Police and Ranger is just doing their job,, and that is to protect the consulate


----------



## Imran Khan

[Pakistani]-evilX;1578926 said:


> Sir jee if protesters had access to the US consulate that it would have been a big problem,i think people need to hold back and go for march on friday, they need to stand together, Police and Ranger is just doing their job,, and that is to protect the consulate


 
now what i say? hate limits are over in my heart .i cant explain .


----------



## VCheng

For all the anguish and lament and hyperbole being displayed here, I sincerely hope that this event triggers a period of serious introspection on part of the whole Pakistani nation to try and see what the best way forward should be to restore its rightful place in the international community.

After all, it is the darkest just before dawn.

However, this will happen only with deep, truthful thinking followed by sustained, dedicated hard work over years and years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

The latest events have really highlighted that Pakistan needs secularism more than anything. Hopefully many conservatives will wake up now.


----------



## VCheng

from: US Senator says &#8216;this was necessary&#8217; - GEO.tv

WASHINGTON: Senate Foreign Relations Committee Chairman *John Kerry on Wednesday pledged to strengthen United States&#8217; relationship with Pakistan*, hours after a Pakistani court set Raymond Davis free when families of victims forgave the CIA contractor in a compensation arrangement for late January killings.

*&#8220;This was a very important and necessary step for both of our countries to be able to maintain our relationship and remain focused on progress on bedrock national interests*,&#8221; the senator said in a statement.

A court in Lahore first charged Davis for killing two Pakistanis on January 27 and then aquitted him when the family of victims said they had no objection to his release after the compensation arrangement.

*Kerry said he was deeply grateful for the Pakistani decision*.

&#8220;As I said last month in my visits to Lahore and Islamabad,* we deeply regret the loss of life that led to this difficulty in our relationship and the demonstrations on Pakistan&#8217;s streets, but neither country could afford for this tragedy to derail our vital relationship*. 

&#8220;*We look forward to working with Pakistan to strengthen our relationship and confront our common challenges*,&#8221; added the senator, who visited Pakistan in the days following the shooting in a bid to calm rising tensions.


----------



## fida jan

Karachiite said:


> The latest events have really highlighted that Pakistan needs secularism more than anything. Hopefully many conservatives will wake up now.


 
it has proved that pakistan needs a revolution to set its course straight.. otherwise no hope from these political thugs


----------



## DV RULES

T-Faz said:


> It's a long battle but we have Turkey as an example to follow and some of us have to fight for it.
> 
> I do hope that we have something like Young Turks movement whereby an entire generation can fight together for a tolerant and progressive society.
> 
> All I want to see is a progressive, peaceful and tolerant Pakistan where the many ills that we face today are greatly reduced or do not exist anymore.
> 
> But these people I tell you are so rigid in their beliefs, its unbelievable.


 
Why you convert every discussion into desired mode and bit off topic. I stated here that issue in not religious but political and social. Suerly if you want endless discussion then nothing bad as you are going.

We are in this thread trying to understand what factors involved in RD release so i don't know what you understand but i can make some assumptions:
All politicians, army, ISI, wash their hands by this diyat law so nobody can complaint them.
In actual there were a fight for blood money in families of victims, so they also don't want to share with others.
Shumaila allegedly killed not suicide where i have not prove either Shumaila's parent offered blood money or not. Will clear afterword. 
Jlao Gherao usual national practice and where i think all these coming protests by politicians are paid.

Question:
What we got being nation?
Why families of victim bring this personal case into national matter? Who gave them right to play with nation's emotions?
What benefits government/Army is promised by US?
What results ISI got from its planned Stage show? Will they keep their check & balance over foreigners criminals on high priority or again let RD type agents walk around country?
Will Zardari or Geelani get some shame to allow massive Visas to US citizens and strict their policy over it?

So try to think over this beyond your liberalism or secularism. We have problems more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikkix

^^^^^
Nice Brother


----------



## ThunderCat

I suspect something else. Something much deeper and darker inside the military intelligence that secured his release...

They may have extradited the necessary information from him and nothing was left but to either punish him or diyat. I think the military wanted to re-shape ties with the US after all the beans were spilled out of Davis. Alot of people in the media have high hopes there will be an Egypt style revolution, but I wouldn't count on it. There were claims the government was just waiting for people to calm down and it would soon all be over.

It turned out they were right. So people wishing for an Egypt style "revolution" against a democratically elected government can go to a long sleep.

But even outside of what I have mentioned something much more mysterious took place with Davis as well as secret CIA-ISI meetings.

What I do expect is someone within the government will tip off WikiLeaks on what really happened during his weeks of detention and what secured his release. 

But now the main concern is of those other 40 to 55 mysterious Americans who disappeared into Pakistan. 

Another thing is this whole dyat thing is ridiculous. Simply execute/punish a murderer and give the belongings to the families. Dyat is against the principles of a stable and safe nation.


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

DV RULES said:


> Why you convert every discussion into desired mode and bit off topic. I stated here that issue in not religious but political and social. Suerly if you want endless discussion then nothing bad as you are going.
> 
> We are in this thread trying to understand what factors involved in RD release so i don't know what you understand but i can make some assumptions:
> All politicians, army, ISI, wash their hands by this diyat law so nobody can complaint them.
> In actual there were a fight for blood money in families of victims, so they also don't want to share with others.
> Shumaila allegedly killed not suicide where i have not prove either Shumaila's parent offered blood money or not. Will clear afterword.
> Jlao Gherao usual national practice and where i think all these coming protests by politicians are paid.
> 
> Question:
> What we got being nation?
> Why families of victim bring this personal case into national matter? Who gave them right to play with nation's emotions?
> What benefits government/Army is promised by US?
> What results ISI got from its planned Stage show? Will they keep their check & balance over foreigners criminals on high priority or again let RD type agents walk around country?
> Will Zardari or Geelani get some shame to allow massive Visas to US citizens and strict their policy over it?
> 
> So try to think over this beyond your liberalism or secularism. We have problems more important.


 
just to add oil to the fire, as per my sources, yesterday 200+ visas were issued to US contractors, and its confirmed

the benefit ISI and Army gets is that your POF was facing some financial issue, heard about that? 
benefit we get is that you get a new govt run by Imran Khan----lekhwa lo its already been written


----------



## usman7881

army and isi is fully involve in this release no government could do this without there permission don't you gays remember meetings of army and agencies officials


----------



## AUz

WOW ! Array itniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zada posts  Anyways



> just to add oil to the fire, , *yesterday 200as per my sources+ visas were issued to US contractors, and its confirmed*
> 
> the benefit ISI and Army gets is that your POF was facing some financial issue, heard about that?
> *benefit we get is that you get a new govt run by Imran Khan----lekhwa lo its already been written*



Dude,you are scary !!


----------



## Bhim

After hearing the news and reading on this thread, I just could not stop myself writing.
I am having mixed emotions on this issue.
!st The family members of the deceased, the poor people were Used by both the Government and Radical forces.
They lost their sons, and are devastated, a wife of one even commits suicide, but these groups just mobilize mob and further their agenda played with these poor peoples emotions. The Govt agencies were no less kind, they acted diplomatically to twist their arm and silence them.
The end result, Blood Money paid, pardon and all cases with drawn. By the time you know it both the accused and aggrieved are out of country.
But they go happily? No, they went as disillusioned, heart broken and dejected lot. They were forced to take this path, their conscious murdered, having no strength to fight back, they lamely took what ever came their way...Good or Bad, only time will tell. 
Now tell me who betrayed whom???
I for one wanted this whole episode to end with dignity, where he could have been sent back to USA with the tag of murder still on him, then he would have been tried in USA, also the family members would have been compensated with out doubt, but this would have been different. It would have meant telling Davis of his guilt and also sentence.
This way neither pride nor honor of country would have been lost. 

I feel really sad for the families that left USA, O God never give any one poverty.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

T-Faz said:


> Aren't you already.
> I mean your people have killed many Pakistani's over the last few years.


You are such an ignorant. 


> And define liberal fascism.


Bunch of wannabe westerners.



> Let me help you:
> *Liberal:* broad: showing or characterized by broad-mindedness; "a broad political stance"; "generous and broad sympathies".


 If you had red Quran you would have known that it even has better qualities then you mentioned.


----------



## usman7881

get ready for another marshal law headed by imran khan supported by army


----------



## Mike2011

I don't understand here. If army takes blood money as F16 and AID, no issues. What is the issue, If victims family took the money. 
At least they will be financially secured.


----------



## A1Kaid

metro said:


> Maybe this guy would later be seen on discovery channel's "I shouldn't be alive"


 

Now that was original. Lol


----------



## Myth_buster_1

T-Faz said:


> Islamism is political Islam, not personal religious belief, what Islam is supposed to be.
> 
> The biggest threat to Pakistan is Jamaat e Islami and its leaders ideology, he called Pakistan NaPakistan.


 
What kind of Islam did Prophet Mohammed PBUH fallowed? Was it a "personal religious belief"?


----------



## Omar1984

I'm not surprised. We Pakistanis love money. Musharraf sold Afia Siddique to the U.S. for money. Zardari, Gilani, and Rehman Malik would probably sell their own mothers for money. The sad part is that there are thousands of CIA operatives like Raymond Davis roaming around Pakistan thinking they can do anything they like in Pak Sarzameen and easily get away with it. These corrupt leaders will soon put a price tag on Pakistan. Oh yea, and I wouldn't be surprised if Pakistan Army and ISI are also involved in Davis' release. Pakistani people in general love money irrespective of our ethnic group, education, or career we belong to.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Mike2011 said:


> I don't understand here. If army takes blood money as F16 and AID, no issues. What is the issue, If victims family took the money.
> At least they will be financially secured.


 
What is the issue here is Pakistanis creating a HUGE hype over this case as if its something new. Its pretty clear that the elements behind this case want Pakistanis to come out in street and start creating chaos.


----------



## DV RULES

[Pakistani]-evilX;1579007 said:


> just to add oil to the fire, as per my sources, yesterday 200+ visas were issued to US contractors, and its confirmed
> 
> the benefit ISI and Army gets is that your POF was facing some financial issue, heard about that?
> benefit we get is that you get a new govt run by Imran Khan----lekhwa lo its already been written


 
Forget about Imran Khan, he is not going to be head of next government. 
Ok, let's we assume that Imran khan is politician and doing his practice on level where he must be as many from us went to trust on him. 2 days before US ambassador to Pakistan meet with him in ISB, so what you think Imran khan didn't know about his release? When Nawaz & Shahbaz skipped away and one in hospital required prayers and second to look after him. What the hell they both skipped away?
Lets come to point, surly Imran Khan was aware of this release. Leave this discussion for a moment, will return back.

You know what happened in Egypt, how many people gathered for one aim, We will go if you will leave. 
You see they got success.

Lets return to topic, if as i assume Imran Khan was aware from it, why he didn't gathered nation around kot Lakhpat jail? What you think for Imran Khan it was difficult to collect thousands people not to allow RD to be free by provincial bodies?

What i want to say all this calls for protest is nothing but BS planned false flag reaction. Yes people are honest but no guaranty of leader. 
Same question about future protest calls by Jamaet e Islami or others abcdef parties. 

Our simple emotional Pakistani only for burn tiers & motorcycles or for injuries. 
What you think we need it? In this forum we all saying government playing with nation in wrong way then what is right way? 

Only one, change Individual thinking
Start from it then we can achieve society, government as we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

DV RULES said:


> Forget about Imran Khan, he is not going to be head of next government.
> Ok, let's we assume that Imran khan is politician and doing his practice on level where he must be as many from us went to trust on him. 2 days before US ambassador to Pakistan meet with him in ISB, so what you think Imran khan didn't know about his release? When Nawaz & Shahbaz skipped away and one in hospital required prayers and second to look after him. What the hell they both skipped away?
> Lets come to point, surly Imran Khan was aware of this release. Leave this discussion for a moment, will return back.
> 
> You know what happened in Egypt, how many people gathered for one aim, We will go if you will leave.
> You see they got success.
> 
> Lets return to topic, if as i assume Imran Khan was aware from it, why he didn't gathered nation around kot Lakhpat jail? What you think for Imran Khan it was difficult to collect thousands people not to allow RD to be free by provincial bodies?
> 
> What i want to say all this calls for protest is nothing but BS planned false flag reaction. Yes people are honest but no guaranty of leader.
> Same question about future protest calls by Jamaet e Islami or others abcdef parties.
> 
> Our simple emotional Pakistani only for burn tiers & motorcycles or for injuries.
> What you think we need it? In this forum we all saying government playing with nation in wrong way then what is right way?
> 
> Only one, change Individual thinking
> Start from it then we can achieve society, government as we want.


 this is what i said earlier, everyone knew what they are supposed to do, why you think ex-ISI Hameed Gul is on the streets tomarrow with his family, and now sudddenly all the leaders, it was all planed by our agencies
those days are long gone when countries were run by Govts now they are run by agencies, atleast you will be free from PPP corrupt govt


----------



## VCheng

from: Davis buys his flight to freedom | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

LAHORE:* A tension-filled saga spread over more than a month and a half was brought to an abrupt conclusion on Wednesday as American citizen Raymond Davis was released and quickly flown out of Pakistan *after heirs of the two youths he had shot dead on Jan 27 told a local court they had accepted blood money. 

*A police official told Dawn that the heirs of each of the two victims were given Rs100 million in compensation*.

However, *US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton declared that the United States had not paid any blood money*. Analysts say it&#8217;s technically possible and the blood money or diyat might have been paid by or through the family of Davis, and not directly by the US government.

In any case, most analysts are convinced that* the deal that resulted in the signing of the diyat agreement and payment of a huge amount was the result of a deal or understanding between Pakistan&#8217;s premier intelligence agency and Washington*.

The Lytton Road police had registered a case against Davis on charges of killing two Pakistani citizens, Faizan and Faheem, at downtown Qurtaba Chowk in Lahore. Two traffic wardens had chased down the suspect who pleaded he had killed the bike-riders in self-defence after they had tried to rob him.

Another young man, Ibadur Rehman, was crushed to death by a vehicle that followed close behind the car Davis was driving. The police later traced this second vehicle to the American consulate in Lahore but the consulate did not hand it over to law-enforcement agencies and also chose not to disclose the identity of those who were in it at the time of the incident.

The killing was treated separately from the gunning down of the two youngsters by Davis, and apparently Wednesday&#8217;s developments have no bearing on it.

The killings had rocked Pakistan and strained ties between Islamabad and Washington. The US pressed for diplomatic immunity for Davis, leading to some clear and many ambiguous responses from officials in Pakistan. Shah Mehmood Qureshi, who was the foreign minister at the time the incident took place, stated that the arrested American didn&#8217;t enjoy diplomatic immunity.

The US plea was weakened when it came out that the man was actually one of the CIA operatives in Pakistan. *The pardon to him in exchange for blood money meant an implicit admission on the part of the US that either Davis didn&#8217;t qualify for immunity or the team fighting his case had lost all hope of being able to convince the authorities here that he enjoyed such a status*.

*The Foreign Office did not come up with any clear stance on the immunity issue as it did not submit any certificate in the Lahore High Court that could establish his entitlement to immunity*.

The LHC had left the decision to the trial court.

The Davis defence team had for some time been exploring the possibility of buying his freedom under the diyat provisions in Pakistani law. The heirs of the two victims had earlier publicly refused to accept blood money. They appeared to have widespread public sentiment by their side which grew further after Shumaila, wife of Faheem, committed suicide to protest attempts at letting the suspect go without trial.

At a press conference just days before the eventual release of the accused, one of the heirs had asked Pakistani officials not to compel them to accept a deal &#8212; in the wake of a pass-the-buck game involving the federal and Punjab governments.

On the day the release of Davis and his subsequent flight from the country was secured, the families of the two victims were conspicuous by their absence, as was Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif.

The victims&#8217; families were missing from their locked-up homes, while Mr Sharif explained that he had to rush to London to be with his elder brother and party leader, Nawaz Sharif, &#8220;who was unwell&#8221;.

Both the governments in Punjab and at the centre came under more flak from people who came out in various cities to protest the handing over of Davis to American officials.

While the US ambassador again expressed his regrets over the Jan 27 incident, the protesters and current affairs commentators described the handover as a capitulation.

Davis&#8217;s release would lead to strengthening of the ties between Pakistan and the US, said a statement by Senator John Kerry who had led a rescue-David mission to Pakistan in February.

*It was a swallowing of national pride in the name of protection of national interests, retorted the protesters gathered in Lahore and elsewhere, sending a clear warning to the governments here that it might be confronted with intense public anger over the issue in the coming days*.

The immediate public reactions carried a few rather muted references to the presence of a law that allows the accused to buy out the victims&#8217; heirs.

There were also one or two rare mentions about the release being a result of a deal between the ISI and CIA and that a powerful state might have played the role of a mediator in the affair.

Earlier in the day, 18 legal heirs to the victims appeared before Additional District and Sessions Judge Mohammad Yousaf Aojla and recorded their statements at the Kot Lakhpat jail where the case was being heard due to extraordinary security concerns.

According to Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah, they forgave the accused and accepted diyat &#8212; an Islamic provision that allows the aggrieved party to accept blood money.

*An official source said receipts of Rs100 million paid to each family were presented in the court*.

However, Asad Manzoor Butt, a lawyer who had been representing the victims&#8217; relatives, told the media outside the jail that he had been detained for several hours by the prison administration and the heirs had been forced to sign the diyat papers.

He alleged that security agencies had taken the families of Faheem and Faizan into custody on Tuesday night and they were being held incommunicado.

A senior police officer said the families were being kept in &#8220;protective custody&#8221; of law-enforcement agencies.

According to a version from the official source, the victims&#8217; families had disengaged Mr Butt and hired two new lawyers &#8212; Raja Irshad and Shabbir Hussain &#8212; who filed their powers of attorney on Wednesday and formalised the process of acceptance of diyat.

The source said that *first the AD&SJ indicted Davis in the double murder case and later the heirs of the victims filed their affidavits under Section 345 of CrPC, accepting the blood money, and stated before the court that they had no objection to the release of the accused*.

*In a separate case of possessing illegal weapons, the judge fined Davis Rs20,000 which the accused promptly deposited. The court awarded him a jail term under Section 382-B of CrPC, which was considered as served in lieu of the 41 days he had spent in jail*.

As the court proceedings concluded, representatives of the US embassy and members of victims&#8217; families along with their new counsel left the jail premises in a convoy of at least six vehicles under tight security.

Sources in the jail administration said Davis was also in the convoy.

A special American plane soon flew him out of Pakistan with Afghanistan reported to be his immediate destination.

*Immigration officials at the Allama Iqbal Airport said they had no knowledge of the departure of Davis whom a high court order had some time back placed on the Exit Control List*.

*They said the special flight that apparently flew Davis out could have been operated from the old airport in the city which was not under the control of civilian agencies*.


----------



## usman7881

[Pakistani]-evilX;1579087 said:


> this is what i said earlier, everyone knew what they are supposed to do, why you think ex-ISI Hameed Gul is on the streets tomarrow with his family, and now sudddenly all the leaders, it was all planed by our agencies
> those days are long gone when countries were run by Govts now they are run by agencies, atleast you will be free from PPP corrupt govt


 
45 years of army rule is enough


----------



## Al-zakir

fida jan said:


> i will like all overseas pakistanis to shove up their passports up there arse, im so ashamed of being a pakistani today!!
> 
> die in hell all pakkiizzz, u deserve to be in a shitt hole you are in today along with zardari kuttaahh!!!, all these paindus and illeterate people out there... u dont deserve quaids country, u r shittt!!!!:face palm: few american dollars for murder charge, you also embarrassed all your ancestors who gave blood for this nation!!! never go back to my country again, i will rather o to africa
> 
> 
> 
> i will rather call my self african bangladeshi afghanistani or indian now, every indian or somali is more respectable today then these pakkkiizzz


 
Take it easy bro. What can you do here. Deal was between America, Pakistan and the victim family. It's a crazy world we live in. Money can by things that doesn't make sense. If this Davis was Pakistani and killed some American in America, then whole scenario would have been different. 

I must admit. Life of Musalman getting cheap and worthless day by day and responsibility lay within so called Muslims leaders. 

Bye the way, are you really in Dhaka?


----------



## Al-zakir

Myth_buster_1 said:


> What is the issue here is Pakistanis creating a HUGE hype over this case as if its something new. *Its pretty clear that the elements behind this case want Pakistanis to come out in street and start creating chaos*.


 
This is the problem with our people. Instead of destroying our own wealth, people should burred the soulless politician to the ground including their family. Then these bastard politicians would learn a lesson.


----------



## Bhim

Now stage2 of diplomacy will start-
There will be a lot of High level official visits from USA, with lots of promises on ENERGY, EDUCATION and WATER development projects in Pakistan.
The PR dept of USA will get into full swing to tone down the public anger in Pakistan.
The Pakistani leaders will be invited to various events and conferences, where they will be openly praised for their role in combating terrorism, the courageous people of Pakistan will be referred repeatedly for braving the attacks by terrorists and with their support the joint forces are inching towards success.
So Pakistani friends get ready to Host the high level officials, and also see your leaders flying around to many European capitals.


----------



## Kompromat

Here we go


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## [Pakistani]-evilX

fida jan said:


> i will like all overseas pakistanis to shove up their passports up there arse, im so ashamed of being a pakistani today!!
> 
> die in hell all pakkiizzz, u deserve to be in a shitt hole you are in today along with zardari kuttaahh!!!, all these paindus and illeterate people out there... u dont deserve quaids country, u r shittt!!!!:face palm: few american dollars for murder charge, you also embarrassed all your ancestors who gave blood for this nation!!! never go back to my country again, i will rather o to africa
> 
> 
> 
> i will rather call my self african bangladeshi afghanistani or indian now, every indian or somali is more respectable today then these pakkkiizzz


no offence sir but people like you were never pakistanis, so you don't have to worry about it,when someone asks you simply deny it and say you are Indian, you already have a foreign nationality so chill my friend.......if talk about me, than I am a Pakisatani, and a Proud one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

*Blood Money*

By the way, just in case you would like to see copies of the court documents from the 'Raymond Davis' case, attesting to the relatives of the deceased accepting diyat (blood money) and allowing the court to acquit the accused, here are some of them. I can't put all of them up (there are too many) but here's a representative sample of relatives' documents of one of the two men killed by 'Davis', Faizan Haider.

Here's the main prayer to the court setting out that the persons named have no objection to 'Raymond Davis' being acquitted by the court since they had accepted compensation and reached agreement to settle the matter.











Here's the individual affidavit of the mother of Faizan Haider, attesting that she has reached an agreement with her son's killer of her "free will, without any fear or pressure, without any enticement, and in her full senses." She further testifies that she has not been subjected to any injustice and has received a sum of Rs. 33,333,333/- from the accused and has no objection at present (nor will she in the future) to the accused being set free.






Here's a similar one from Faizan Haider's wife, acknowledging receipt of Rs. 25,000,000/-.






*The rest are pretty much the same. The operative part in each is the share of the blood money received, divided according to shariah rules. The following is the detail of the diyat received by Faizan Haider's family:

Faizan Haider's Mother: Rs. 33,333,333/-
Faizan Haider's Wife: Rs.25,000,000/-
Faizan Haider's Brother No.1: Rs. 7,575,758/-
Faizan Haider's Brother No.2: Rs. 7,575,758/-
Faizan Haider's Brother No.3: Rs. 7,575,758/-
Faizan Haider's Sister No.1: Rs. 3,787,879/-
Faizan Haider's Sister No.2: Rs. 3,787,879/-
Faizan Haider's Sister No.3: Rs. 3,787,879/-
Faizan Haider's Sister No. 4: Rs. 3,787,879/-
Faizan Haider's Sister No. 5: Rs. 3,787,879/-

Total Diyat paid to Faizan Haider's relatives: Rs.100,000,002/- which translates into US$1,166,744/- at the current rate of exchange.
*
The relatives of the second man killed, Mohammad Faheem, received similar compensation.

Of course, there has long been an argument that the provision of paying diyat or blood money, while sanctified under Islamic law, leads to abuse of justice in an unequal society, since it more often than not allows the rich and influential to literally get away with murder. Nevertheless, this is very much a part of Pakistani law and in fact apparently used in a majority of murder cases according to lawyers. Those protesting against 'Davis' buying his way to freedom might want to question the Qissas and Diyat Laws in a more structural manner.

Please do note that I am not making any judgement about whether these affidavits were actually obtained without any pressure on the relatives. That is something for the court to decide and seemingly it seems to have decided to accept their authenticity. The case of the third man killed (by being run over) during that incident, Ibadur Rehman, has yet to be resolved.


Tailpiece: The editor of The News Islamabad, Mohammad Mallick claimed in a programme on Geo, that what this case has proved is that accused was tried by our courts and that local law takes precedence over the Vienna Conventions on Diplomatic Immunity. That is pure hogwash of course. It does nothing of the sort. For one, the trial never proceeded beyond indictment because of the 'out of court' settlement and so the accused was neither tried nor convicted. Secondly, the issue of diplomatic immunity never entered into the equation in this case since the Pakistan Foreign Office had stated that in its opinion 'Raymond Davis' did not have documentation to support his plea for diplomatic immunity. So the issue of local laws taking precedence over the Vienna Conventions does not arise at all. For an editor of a major paper, Mr Mallick sure plays fast and loose with facts.

Cafe Pyala: Blood Money

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

T-Faz said:


> Aren't you already.
> 
> I mean your people have killed many Pakistani's over the last few years.
> 
> And define liberal fascism.
> 
> Let me help you:
> 
> *Liberal:* broad: showing or characterized by broad-mindedness; "a broad political stance"; "generous and broad sympathies".
> 
> *Fascism:* a political theory advocating an authoritarian hierarchical government.
> 
> Can these words be jointly said, how can one be broad minded politically but also advocate or impose an authoritarian hierarchical government.
> 
> This is an oxymoron and a moron invented this.
> 
> Like I said, don't go by what you hear on TV, its no good son.


I fully agree with you, by very definition a liberal cannot be a fascist, but then, what will you call those liberals who supported Musharraf?


----------



## Kompromat

Scared by reaction, govt retreats into shell | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## sparklingway

Rabzon said:


> I fully agree with you, by very definition a liberal cannot be a fascist, but then, what will you call those &#8220;liberals&#8221; who supported Musharraf?


 
Social and religious liberalism does not mean being 'liberal' because that essentially means political liberalism. Supporting a usurper, a dictator as illiberal as it can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama86

same sh!t new day. This is the kind of vicious circle Pakistan has been caught in now days. Now people will go out on streets and burn down their own shops building and other things of value to us. This has all happened many times before, its like a story playing over and over again. WHY? cause as a nation we never learn. Take a deep breath and relax, then ask your self that what have we achieved from this whole episode? keeping RD in custody for almost 2 months... did it yeild any results? like extracting info on his mission and the network of these contract killers ? Setting him free... did it yield any results in shape of a deal with CIA on reducing or finishing off its activities in our country? did our agencies and authorities upheld the interest of our nation? will we now see a reduction in the terrorist attacks in our country? will a common Pakistani's life be more secure?
As long as the answers to these questions are positive then we can have some solace in the thought that things will get better from here. If all these questions are unanswered then try to vote sensibly in the next general election !


----------



## usman7881

Usama86 said:


> same sh!t new day. This is the kind of vicious circle Pakistan has been caught in now days. Now people will go out on streets and burn down their own shops building and other things of value to us. This has all happened many times before, its like a story playing over and over again. WHY? cause as a nation we never learn. Take a deep breath and relax, then ask your self that what have we achieved from this whole episode? keeping RD in custody for almost 2 months... did it yeild any results? like extracting info on his mission and the network of these contract killers ? Setting him free... did it yield any results in shape of a deal with CIA on reducing or finishing off its activities in our country? did our agencies and authorities upheld the interest of our nation? will we now see a reduction in the terrorist attacks in our country? will a common Pakistani's life be more secure?
> As long as the answers to these questions are positive then we can have some solace in the thought that things will get better from here. If all these questions are unanswered then try to vote sensibly in the next general election !


 
absolutely correct cast your vote sensibly


----------



## usman7881

right way of change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

If the families accepted "Khoon Baha" that is according to the Sahriah Law. There is nothing the court can do. After the Khoon Baha the person who has committed the murder is free of charges. The law is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Omar1984

fida jan said:


> i will like all overseas pakistanis to shove up their passports up there arse, im so ashamed of being a pakistani today!!
> 
> die in hell all pakkiizzz, u deserve to be in a shitt hole you are in today along with zardari kuttaahh!!!, all these paindus and illeterate people out there... u dont deserve quaids country, u r shittt!!!!:face palm: few american dollars for murder charge, you also embarrassed all your ancestors who gave blood for this nation!!! never go back to my country again, i will rather o to africa
> 
> 
> 
> i will rather call my self african bangladeshi afghanistani or indian now, every indian or somali is more respectable today then these pakkkiizzz


 
Naah. Being greedy and being a submissive slave is a South Asian trait not only a Pakistani trait. Indians, Bangladeshis, and Afghans would've done the same.

Remember after 9/11, India's former prime minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee was kissing a$$ to Bush and said India can do all it can to help U.S. in war on terror and can offer U.S. access to all their ports and bases (forgetting the fact that India doesn't even share a border with Afghanistan), and Bush made a quick smile and ran to Musharraf.

My advise to you is to call yourself Somalian. They would rather starve to death than take a penny from America.

Good Luck with your new identity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shak

This was expected news from day 1


----------



## fida jan

i really hope some brave guy burns the presidential house building down after shooting zardari, he will be hailed as a hero....


----------



## Karachiite

If we really cared for Pakistan we would go on the streets and protest. Not just a few people protesting but atleast a million on the streets. Burn your self in front of Aiwan-e-Sadr if you have to. But the thing is we aren't even united. But its always a risk to try and take down a govt as it can result in a civil war, enemy neighbour taking advantage of it or worse Mullahs coming into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Karachiite said:


> If we really cared for Pakistan we would go on the streets and protest. Not just a few people protesting but atleast a million on the streets. Burn your self in front of Aiwan-e-Sadr if you have to. But the thing is we aren't even united. But its always a risk to try and take down a govt as it can result in a civil war, enemy neighbour taking advantage of it or worse Mullahs coming into power.


 
why some pakistani burn himself down for zardari, if u wanna burn, burn that president palace built from the poor people's blood money, burn that zardari down, who has not a bit of self respect, that shameless GADHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## fida jan

usman7881 said:


> absolutely correct cast your vote sensibly


 
why should anybody even cast a vote, these paidu sardars are good at rigging, are masters of cheating, dodging, brain washing, those other paindus are their slaves, why cast a vote, why not spread the awareness and make people get rid of these people, these politicians, these corrupt army guys, this kayani!!!

pakistani blood is sold to buy f-16s, tanks, missiles, all these useless warmongering, no funds are spent on public itself, army guys are awarded huge land areas for what????

military and govt is ranked the top most corrupt institutions of pakistan

its time for a hard chitrol on army and govt by pakistani public....

chitrol kayani and zardari together nude on the streets of islamabad and karachi and then throw them in the arabian sea


----------



## Roybot

Whats Pakistan army's view about this?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

SHAMEFUL BEHAVIOR BY PAKISTANI COURTS AND LAW AND ORDER KA BERA GHARAK ker diya hai this nation deserves to be slaves

SLAVES to USA 
SLAVES to Army 
SLAVES to politicians
Slaves to Zameen dar (british loyalist)

NO HONOR NO DIGNITY ...

Can't believe a blatant murderer was let go - all the politicians should be treated same way and then we can all forgive our selves for smashing their heads too ... lets do that


----------



## President Camacho

fida jan said:


> i really hope some brave guy burns the presidential house building down after shooting zardari, he will be hailed as a hero....


 
And then...?


----------



## Kompromat

roy_gourav said:


> Whats Pakistan army's view about this?


 
Its not their business.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We need is a revolution 

To kick out all politians 
Close down American Embassy and specially Google 
Close down all the diplomatic channels with US untill they sort their mess 

And make all politicians PAY FOR THEIR DEEDS ...!! REVOLUTION IS NEEDED


----------



## Roybot

Black Blood said:


> Its not their business.


 
Fair enough, but since Davis was an alleged spy, you'd think it to be their business too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

roy_gourav said:


> Fair enough, but since Davis was an alleged spy, you'd think it to be their business too?


 
Doesn't matter now does it?


----------



## Vinod2070

Omar1984 said:


> Naah. Being greedy and being a submissive slave is a South Asian trait not only a Pakistani trait. Indians, Bangladeshis, and Afghans would've done the same.
> 
> Remember after 9/11, India's former prime minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee was kissing a$$ to Bush and said India can do all it can to help U.S. in war on terror and can offer U.S. access to all their ports and bases (forgetting the fact that India doesn't even share a border with Afghanistan), and Bush made a quick smile and ran to Musharraf.
> 
> My advise to you is to call yourself Somalian. They would rather starve to death than take a penny from America.
> 
> Good Luck with your new identity


 
So suddenly this hate filled person has become South Asian now!

Till the other day he claimed to be a Central Asian and having nothing in common with Indians.

Guess what, it is true. Don't bring India into it. It is your own issue.

Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StingRoy

roy_gourav said:


> Fair enough, but since Davis was an alleged spy, you'd think it to be their business too?


 
I think it is in better interest of the Pakistan Army to stay out of this. This is an issue that needs to be dealt with the GoP and the Judiciary. Involving the Army would complicate the matter further... I am sure there are polarizations within the armed forces on this issue and last thing we want is that to come out in the public, especially when they are on the forefront of the WoT. This would give the extremists to exploit the weakness and cause more damage to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Omar1984 said:


> Good Luck with your new identity


 
identity less, homeless, faithless....

mulana jauhar self exiled himself for he thought, he is living in a slave country :S

goras are gone, slavery has not ended....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Was it ever established that RD had diplomatic immunity? or was it left open ended and doesn't matter anymore?

Any more details on the trial he is going to face in the US?


----------



## fida jan

mods should remove these f-16 pictures from the header, a symbol of slavery........... its annoying every self respected pakistani


----------



## lover_of_Ahlulbayt

good program on Raymond Davis and appearance of General Hameed Gul and HOW humiliated he is on army and ISI:

Cross Fire | Mehar Bukhari - March 16 2011 Talk Show @ Pakistan Herald 


I am truly humiliated as well on ISI and Pak army!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

saw one comment on cnn

You are cordially Invited to Pakistan for Hunt party... 
No Limits on hunt.
No Tax on Purchases.
Private Public also welcome.
Guided by Champions of freedom... your Gov and our Gov.
1/2 a billion hunt available. all age all race. all religion.
First 1000 guest will have to buy only Air ticket will be allow to play on air (PIA)
No limit to tools and methods...
Note :- Special deals on mass hunters.. and serial Hunters...
Why hunt in usa.... come to Pakistan for free hunt...
Hurry up deal will end soon.

Free_killing@pakistan.gov.com less


----------



## Mutee

fida jan said:


> identity less, homeless, faithless....
> 
> mulana jauhar self exiled himself for he thought, he is living in a slave country :S
> 
> goras are gone, slavery has not ended....


 o aunty why changed flags today?


----------



## SparklingCrescent

AFFFF MANNN. I wannna shoot myself right now....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fida jan

Mutee said:


> o aunty why changed flags today?


 
meri marzi, aunty ji


----------



## Mutee

fida jan said:


> meri marzi, aunty ji


 
Haha ma bunda hon


----------



## fida jan

Mutee said:


> Haha ma bunda hon


 
tu main kahan se aurat nazar ata hun :S bhai mazak maat ker bahut sadness hai :S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

I think people are missing the point. Nothing Illegal was preformed. Everything is within legal framework. If you don't like it get rid of the Diyat Law which allowed this. No one can be blamed. Laws are laws they don't work on moral convictions and hissy fits. They are set in the books and are followed as accurately as can be. 

What exactly do people want ? The trial was proceeding and the family decided to forgive him because they received large financial sum and according to Pakistani law this(Blood money deal) can be performed and was. So all these protests that are going to happen on Friday what exactly are they protesting ? That the courts did their jobs ?


----------



## lover_of_Ahlulbayt

according to Najam Seiti....he is saying that negotiations were going on for the past 1 month and ISI and army was directly involved in freeing RD

and according to Najam, this is a win win situation for ISI. It is completely a different perspective on release of RD...


all these bastard foreigners have been brought here especially during the past 3 years ever since this demoCRAZY has come. In Mushy's times, CIA was not allowed to roam freely and visas to cia agents were also not given freely. But now in 3 years of demoCRAZY, countless visas have been issues to americans in which ISI was very UNHAPPY about! This lanatee demoCRAZY has sold us out!

Aapas Ki Baat | Muneeb Farooq - March 16 2011 Talk Show @ Pakistan Herald


----------



## Mutee

fida jan said:


> tu main kahan se aurat nazar ata hun :S bhai mazak maat ker bahut sadness hai :S


 
Oh sorry sir I saw mr myth buster calling you aunty sorry my mistake boss


----------



## fida jan

Jigs said:


> I think people are missing the point. Nothing Illegal was preformed. Everything is within legal framework. If you don't like it get rid of the Diyat Law which allowed this. No one can be blamed. Laws are laws they don't work on moral convictions and hissy fits. They are set in the books and are followed as accurately as can be.
> 
> What exactly do people want ? The trial was proceeding and the family decided to forgive him because they received large financial sum and according to Pakistani law this(Blood money deal) can be performed and was. So all these protests that are going to happen on Friday what exactly are they protesting ? That the courts did their jobs ?


 
diyat law has lots of complications, it includes the simple murder case, but if the case involves the terrorism charges, the illegal activity charges, if u know abt this diyat law, it is very different and simple law the handling complicated cases of terrorism and anti national security activities

the guys involves in the case in opposition to raymond davis, that is the punjab government, esp the federal govt who was hell bent on supporting the davis guy as a deplomat and holding diplomatic immunity were responsible for not registering the exact case... and the lawyer involved, its like charging killer for a theft, obviously the killer is not a thief

the governemt also knew all about what happened behind the scenes like bribing the families with american visas which is illegal by any law

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Jigs said:


> I think people are missing the point. Nothing Illegal was preformed. Everything is within legal framework. If you don't like it get rid of the Diyat Law which allowed this. No one can be blamed. Laws are laws they don't work on moral convictions and hissy fits. They are set in the books and are followed as accurately as can be.
> What exactly do people want ? The trial was proceeding and the family decided to forgive him because they received large financial sum and according to Pakistani law this(Blood money deal) can be performed and was.


 
Yes indeed it was done within the legal framework, but the question everyone is raising is why did the same family who vowed to never let this man go free, actually changed their stance after receiving money. Another thing to answer is the way the whole case was handled and the public kept in dark about this trial. No one had a clue that the diyat law is an option in this case although the govt officials themselves knew that it was being negotiated on the background. The trial itself is to question and not so much the law in my opinion.

When so many murder cases take years to resolve in the judicial system, how was the final ruling was taken in just 2 hours and RD out of the country within hours of the verdict.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Bon voyage, Raymond Davis* 

By Ayesha Siddiqa
Published: March 17, 2011

Raymond Davis was released on Wednesday and flown out of the country. A lot of people are asking if justice was done. The release raises two fundamental questions. 

*First, who was responsible for the release?

Second, what were the concessions made on both sides of the table to facilitate the release?*

The future of Pakistan-US relations and geo-political developments in the region will depend on the nature of the final agreement.

*The release was clearly not the work of the federal or provincial governments.* Although Najam Sethi tweeted about Shahbaz Sharif playing a critical role, his responsibility may be limited to facilitating the entire release drama. Notwithstanding Punjab Law Rana Sanaullahs claim that the provincial government was not in the know on the decision, it is hard to rule out PML-N involvement in trying to convince the families of those killed by Raymond Davis to forgive him under provisions of Shariah law.

*The Qisas and Diyat law, which was passed in 1997 by the then Nawaz Sharif government, has been used on hundreds of occasions to buy forgiveness for killers. This law privatises a crime like homicide and devolves the responsibility for punishing a killer to the next of kin of the victim. *The reason it was not used earlier in the Davis case was possibly because the time was not ripe.

Rana Sanaullahs lame statement reflects his anticipation of a reaction from hardcore right-wingers inside the PML-N. With cooperation from the right quarters, however, Shahbaz Sharifs government will be able to deal with any public protest.

In any case, the general perception was that the religious right organisations did not manage to bring people out on the streets on the Davis issue. *Therefore, they were keen to link it with the blasphemy laws issue. There may be some street protests and comments from Imran Khan trying to pin it all on the federal government.* But the Zardari-Gilani duo could not have managed it as their first effort resulted in friction within the party.

*There should be little doubt that the release was possible due to successful negotiations between the CIA and the ISI. This was all along a spat between the two intelligence agencies which Pakistans media did not point out until very late. Another twitterati, Columnist Cyril Almeida, raised the question of a possible link between Gen Pashas extension, the Pakistan Armys agreement to launch a military operation in North Waziristan and Davis release, pointing at some secret agreement.* Without GHQs involvement the judiciary might not have appreciated the significance of the matter for national security and not stopped the Lahore High Court from giving a judgment on the immunity issue immediately.

*The million-dollar question now is: what was agreed upon? It seems that the US and Rawalpindi have renegotiated terms of engagement so GHQ will play a greater role in dealing with Washington than the Presidency in Islamabad. General Petraeuss recent testimony to the US Congress mentions the Pakistan Armys apprehensions regarding not being taken into confidence on Afghanistan.* It is a considered opinion in Washington that Pakistan was not totally on board with the objectives of the war on terror. Did Raymond Davis, a CIA contractor, fall victim to this misunderstanding and has he been released after the problem was sorted out? *Another pertinent question pertains to the future of American policy on Pakistan-based militant groups such as Lashkar-e-Taiba, Jaish-e-Mohammad and others. Does a possible agreement involve America backing off from its focus on these organisations, which are considered friendly by the military?*

Raymond Davis release will for some time increase anxiety amongst the Pakistani people, including the urban-educated-twitterati. GHQ will ensure that this does not really boil over. Or perhaps this will give a lead to an internal move to bring domestic change. Whats certain is that the way the issue has unfolded is fairytale material.


----------



## Jigs

fida jan said:


> diyat law has lots of complications, it includes the simple murder case, but if the case involves the terrorism charges, the illegal activity charges, if u know abt this diyat law, it is very different and simple law the handling complicated cases of terrorism and anti national security activities
> 
> the guys involves in the case in opposition to raymond davis, that is the punjab government, esp the federal govt who was hell bent on supporting the davis guy as a deplomat and holding diplomatic immunity were responsible for not registering the exact case...
> 
> the governemt also knew all about what happened behind the scenes like bribing the families with american visas which is illegal by any law


 
Yes but only murder charges were filed so it allowed for the law to happen had they in turn filed terrorism or espionage charges he wouldn't be acquitted from those since that would have nothing to do with the family. As far as the Visa part this is not proven so can not be brought in.


----------



## Jigs

StingRoy said:


> Yes indeed it was done within the legal framework, but the question everyone is raising is why did the same family who vowed to never let this man go free, actually changed their stance after receiving money. Another thing to answer is the way the whole case was handled and the public kept in dark about this trial. No one had a clue that the diyat law is an option in this case although the govt officials themselves knew that it was being negotiated on the background. The trial itself is to question and not so much the law in my opinion.



Well they changed their mind and that is their choice. Also all important proceedings were published about the trial. Of course not every detail can be given obviously. The diyat law was actually put forth on CNN before it even became a reality. see here

This was from March 3rd







> When so many murder cases take years to resolve in the judicial system, how was the final ruling was taken in just 2 hours and RD out of the country within hours of the verdict.



Correct they can depending the case take a very long time to resolve. However once the Diyat Law was put forth there is nothing they can do. The story behind the story is speculative and will probably never be known.


----------



## fida jan

Jigs said:


> Yes but only murder charges were filed so it allowed for the law to happen had they in turn filed terrorism or espionage charges he wouldn't be acquitted from those since that would have nothing to do with the family. As far as the Visa part this is not proven so can not be brought in.


 
i agree the national security matter didnt involve the family, but still charges need to be made, 

i said the diyat law provided justice to the families, but the law didnt enabled the davis guy to be set free of all terrorism, national security issues charges, esp that possession of illegal weapons charges


----------



## Jigs

fida jan said:


> i agree the national security matter didnt involve the family, but still charges need to be made,
> 
> i said the diyat law provided justice to the families, but the law didnt enabled the davis guy to be set free of all terrorism, national security issues charges, esp that possession of illegal weapons charges


 
It could possibly be the prosecution decided to only proceed with the main charges as the evidence behind the murder was far stronger then his exact operational status in Pakistan and what exactly he was doing. Since nothing else was pressed besides the murder charges once those were gone the case was closed.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

What sort of democracy is this in Pakistan.?. Can someone explain to me which democracy is this? Are there sects in Democracy aswelll?? HaveI been missing out on this stuff? Why does the intelligence agency hide this $hit from us? Is this Pakistan only there's?? WTF mannnnn


----------



## fida jan

Jigs said:


> It could possibly be the prosecution decided to only proceed with the main charges as the evidence behind the murder was far stronger then his exact operational status in Pakistan and what exactly he was doing. Since nothing else was pressed besides the murder charges once those were gone the case was closed.


 
its not clear, if the evidence were how much strong, but after the murder, davis denied his covert status and pished on to lie that he is a diplomat and that he has immunity, then hos covert status started releasing in the papers, all those american pressures, those threats and black mailing, arrestin pak diplomat to take revenge, just meant that davis was no normal guy, his hit and run manner, his professional target killing, his background as being a military guy, a contractor..

photos of military instalations were found with him etc etc, so u cant say the evidences were weak, i dont think so

i believe a big mistake, i-e a compromise is being made on american pressure...

i dunno why this guy was not interrogated in an army fashion for more intelligence info and evidences..


----------



## VelocuR

Not about Davis, I am telling you to quit Pakistan. (deleted) country, it is what it is. Oh wait, more F-16 Blk 52 !!! Oh yes, we accept that. 

----------------------


----------



## StingRoy

Jigs said:


> Well they changed their mind and that is their choice. Also all important proceedings were published about the trial. Of course not every detail can be given obviously. The diyat law was actually put forth on CNN before it even became a reality. see here


Thanks for the link. I wonder if such discussions were made public in the Pakistani media in relation to the Diyat Law. Yes I did hear rumors about the US paying off the relatives of the deceased, but it was never in the context of the Diyat law. Maybe some Pakistani members can throw more light on this.



> Correct they can depending the case take a very long time to resolve. However once the Diyat Law was put forth there is nothing they can do. The story behind the story is speculative and will probably never be known.


I agree, that once the court had the relevant papers, there was no point in dragging on the case. I wonder in how many earlier cases was the Diyat law exercised.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan: How Shari'a Law Helped Set a CIA Contractor Free - TIME



> One of the biggest crises in the history of U.S.-Pakistan relations has been resolved with the release of a CIA contractor charged with double murder. Raymond Davis was set free by a court in the eastern Pakistani city of Lahore after family members of the victims submitted affidavits saying that they were prepared to forgive Davis in return for blood money. The release marks the end of tensions that plunged relations between the top intelligence agencies of the two countries, already fractious allies, to a low point.
> While Davis' release may improve ties between Washington and Islamabad, it will further inflame the Pakistani public. The case had generated a fierce wave of anti-American sentiment in Pakistan. Much of the local media is ready take a hostile position, denouncing the outcome of the Davis controversy and reporting that the victims' families were pressured into accepting the blood money. Some members had originally refused. Some commentators said that the court's verdict was further evidence of Pakistani weakness. Already, an angry backlash has begun. Street protests have already taken place.
> See pictures of Pakistan beneath the surface.
> Under Pakistani law, "blood money" is a legal means of securing forgiveness from the victims. Under the qasas and diyat laws, derived from Islamic jurisprudence, a court can release an accused person if the victim's family agrees to a satisfactory cash settlement. The Shari'a-based laws are invoked in the majority of murder cases, Pakistani legal experts say. According to government officials in Punjab, Davis was charged with murder on Wednesday but then acquitted after the families of the two victims said in court that they forgave the CIA contractor and submitted documents attesting to that. Senior Pakistani officials told TIME that each victim's family received $700,000 in compensation &#8212; for a total of $1.4 million.
> The "blood money" formula to secure Davis' release was devised by Husain Haqqani, Pakistan's Ambassador to the United States. Haqqani, who is well versed in Islamic law, first discussed the proposal with Sen. John Kerry, the Chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and the co-author of a major aid package for Pakistan, Pakistani officials told TIME. By invoking the Shari'a-based provision, the two countries could work together towards a settlement that did not have to rely on Davis' disputed status a diplomat protected under the Vienna Convention and immune from prosecution. While Washington has always maintained that Davis was protected under diplomatic immunity, Shah Mahmood Qureshi, the Foreign Minister at the time, said that he wasn't. A Lahore court ruled that Davis didn't enjoy diplomatic immunity last week.
> (Read "The Raymond Davis Affair: Are CIA and ISI Ties Doomed?")
> Senator Kerry took the proposal to Pakistan in late February and discussed it with senior Pakistani leaders from all sides. As TIME reported on Feb. 26, the blood money proposal was then taken up as part of direct negotiations between the CIA and its Pakistani equivalent, the ISI. By not accepting Washington's claims of immunity, and leaving the issue unresolved, Pakistan was allowed to "save face," a senior Pakistan official says. The Pakistan government insisted that the matter be resolved through the country's court system.
> But the two sides did not reach an immediate agreement. The negotiations were drawn out and, in the process, pressure was discreetly applied on the civilian government by the ISI to secure an unprecedented two-year extension for its chief, Lieut. General Ahmed Shuja Pasha. The message was that it would not be prudent to replace him amid a major crisis involving the CIA. Pasha, who was already on a one-year extension, was due to retire on March 18, his 59th birthday.
> Some observers believe Saudi Arabia may have played a mediating role, but officials denied it. The hope was that Riyadh would be able to tamp down tensions between the CIA and the ISI, with Saudi intelligence chief, Prince Muqrin bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud playing a role. The Saudis might also have been able to cool tempers among Pakistan's religious right, who had been taking to the streets in the tens of thousands to demand Davis be hanged. Riyadh also wields some influence over the Punjab government, which is headed by the younger brother of former Prime Minsiter Nawaz Sharif, a prominent Saudi ally.
> In the end, the Saudi role was not needed because the Punjab government chose not to interfere with the settlement or seek to undermine it. The ISI approached the families of the victims and asked them to accept compensation, Pakistani officials told TIME. Eventually, 18 members of the victims' families signed affidavits saying that they were prepared to forgive Davis. On Wednesday, the Lahore court also acquitted Davis on the charge of possessing illegal weapons, after fining him $235 and saying that time already spent in prison was punishment enough. Davis has now left Pakistan for Kabul and is expected to travel back to the United States soon.




---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------

âBlood moneyâ explained &#8211; The Express Tribune



> &#8220;Diyat basically relates to a &#8216;compromise&#8217; between the accused and the heirs of the victim,&#8221; explained a lawyer who asked not to be named.
> Based on the Quran and Sunnah, and the financial position of the accused and that of the victim&#8217;s heirs, the minimum Diyat payment is the value of 30.6 kilogrammes of silver. According to the current market prices of silver, the Diyat payment for the heirs of each victim would be a minimum of nearly Rs2.7 million.
> The process of paying compensation starts with an application that the victim&#8217;s legal heirs have to give in court. Lawyers said the application usually states that they have waived their right to Qisas (punishment) and have &#8216;forgiven the accused in the name of Allah&#8217; or have &#8216;exonerated the accused in view of the provisions of Shariah&#8217;.
> Following this, the judge asks the legal heirs to be present and asks the accused as well as the legal heirs whether the process can go ahead. The court does not need to be told about the exact amount paid.
> Criminal lawyer Zulfiqar Abbas Naqvi said the court&#8217;s job is to check that the application is in order and all the legal heirs are listed properly.
> Naqvi also pointed to Section 311 of the PPC, which states that if the court considers that the principle of Fasad-Fil-Arz applies, or if all the heirs do not waive the right to Qisas, the court can sentence a person to 14 years of imprisonment.
> However, Fasad-Fil-Arz takes into account &#8220;the past conduct of the offender, or whether he has any previous convictions, or the brutal or shocking manner in which the offence has been committed which is outrageous to the public conscience, or if the offender is considered a potential danger to the community [or if the offence has been committed in the name or on the pretext of honour].&#8221;
> Naqvi explained that this applies in cases where the crime has spread a sense of fear and terror in the community. He said that even if a Diyat application has been submitted, the court can say Fasad-Fil-Arz applies and sentence the accused.
> Raymond Davis was indicted on Wednesday morning and by the evening, reports emerged that the compensation payment had been made. A criminal lawyer with 15 years of experience, who spoke on condition of anonymity, expressed amazement at the speed at which the Diyat application and payment was made in Davis&#8217; case.
> According to the lawyer, the process takes a considerable amount of time and does not happen within a day, as has happened in Davis&#8217; case, after he was indicted.
> Published in The Express Tribune, March 17th, 2011.


----------



## Jigs

fida jan said:


> its not clear, if the evidence were how much strong, but after the murder, davis denied his covert status and pished on to lie that he is a diplomat and that he has immunity, then hos covert status started releasing in the papers, all those american pressures, those threats and black mailing, arrestin pak diplomat to take revenge, just meant that davis was no normal guy, his hit and run manner, his professional target killing, his background as being a military guy, a contractor..
> 
> photos of military instalations were found with him etc etc, so u cant say the evidences were weak, i dont think so
> 
> i believe a big mistake, i-e a compromise is being made on american pressure...


 
Its understandable the U.S. would pressure Pakistan heavily on it as the person was a CIA operative and was important to the U.S.
With high profile cases such as these you need very strong evidence for convictions. Of course being Pakistan less evidence may of lead to a conviction. Certainly U.S. pressure and whatever happened behind the spotlight had some effect but legally Raymond is free. The family is compensated and burning things and protesting won't get you anywhere. However mass anti-government protests may bear some fruit. I doubt there is anyone still in Pakistan that supports the current administration (anyone that is not corrupt at least)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Perhaps the only thing remaining was that he did not drink their blood and may be be the killer did not youtube the video on for public viewing 

How much more evidence on Terrorist activites do you need for a CIA operative in Pakistan

Solution is simple

a) Close down the American Embassy in Pakistan , no more bomb detonation in Pakistan
b) Close down border with Afgnanistan / or take over it no more drone attacks
c) Jail all the Politicians who don't pay tax = money for schools

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

Sharia law backfired, and now mullahs are angry?

Hah.


Go away, it's partly your fault that law even exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

However you look at it, blood money law marwa gaya... 

This nation needs to realize that 99.99% of Islamic laws are actually the tribal laws of Arabia, made by the simple people of those days. The world has changed, you need more technical laws which are fair.

Releasing a murderer for money to their relatives is not fair. The dead does not get justice. If your law is unjust, your law is no good.

Islam ka rona, rona chordoh, Pakistani ho, Pakistan ke liay sochna shuru karo. Avval, Aakhir Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fida jan

this is a very good point and good explanation, it also says much about the case, and as the dude is a criminal law expert himself



> The process of paying compensation starts with an application that the victim&#8217;s legal heirs have to give in court. Lawyers said the application usually states that they have waived their right to Qisas (punishment) and have &#8216;forgiven the accused in the name of Allah&#8217; or have &#8216;exonerated the accused in view of the provisions of Shariah&#8217;.
> Following this, the judge asks the legal heirs to be present and asks the accused as well as the legal heirs whether the process can go ahead. The court does not need to be told about the exact amount paid.





> *However, Fasad-Fil-Arz takes into account &#8220;the past conduct of the offender, or whether he has any previous convictions, or the brutal or shocking manner in which the offence has been committed which is outrageous to the public conscience, or if the offender is considered a potential danger to the community [or if the offence has been committed in the name or on the pretext of honour].&#8221;
> Naqvi explained that this applies in cases where the crime has spread a sense of fear and terror in the community. He said that even if a Diyat application has been submitted, the court can say Fasad-Fil-Arz applies and sentence the accused.*



if the davis guy a bad past record which the interrogations and investigation by army and police would have proved, then the diyat law was to be rejected by the judge and replacing it with *Fasad-Fil-Arz* notion and the criminal is sentenced for sure.... and davis guy was a cia guy who was beyond the radar of any pakistani security related guy/agency

it also speaks about the committment of our army towards this nation..

making diyat law a scape goat for the ill performance of our military who has taken oath to protect pakistan from foreign threats is not acceptable...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is not a mullah or non mullah issue , the issue is 

Justice - 

And I am with our folks who are against this decision and someone has to pay 

No ONE HAS RIGHT to kidnap Pakistanis and also no right to Kill Pakistani in Pakistan or else where - 

This is All - if our leaders can't protect us then we need to get rid of them all and also close down US embassy

Even if the people said they forgave the person , he still was a Terrorist suspect for carrying out Spying and Espionage operations in Pakistan

His release (orchestrated release) is a shameful ACT , carrier out by shadowy figures and we need to know who was bribed for future leadership of Pakistan by CIA /US ... so they carried out his release.
*
US Embassy should close - !!!*

THEY SOLD THE NATION

Just becasue someone was not guilty of murder , the guy was caught with sensitive information and military and espionage tools conducting operations against mosques, and civilians ...why was a plane ready for this guy that he was flown out same day 

All was preplanned and every thing else was a DRAMA ....

All these so called leaders with homes in LONDON need to be kicked out


----------



## Jigs

StingRoy said:


> Thanks for the link. I wonder if such discussions were made public in the Pakistani media in relation to the Diyat Law. Yes I did hear rumors about the US paying off the relatives of the deceased, but it was never in the context of the Diyat law. Maybe some Pakistani members can throw more light on this.



Possibly the U.S. was involved in backroom deals. But i think the official compensation was probably made from a source other then the U.S. in a attempt to make it look like they were not involved in the transaction as Hillary is taking that stance. 




> I agree, that once the court had the relevant papers, there was no point in dragging on the case. I wonder in how many earlier cases was the Diyat law exercised.


 
I am sure they could have dragged it but it becomes pointless once everything is exercised. 

I posted one earlier in this forum it is actually used quite a bit.

'Blood money' tradition might help resolve U.S.-Pakistani row - Los Angeles Times



> Reporting from Pattoki,  Aziz Ahmed was supposed to die. In 2006 he used a meat cleaver to kill a friend he thought had been sleeping with his wife. He confessed and was sentenced to be hanged.
> 
> But last month Ahmed won his freedom; not because his confession was recanted or fresh evidence was presented, but because of a wad of cash. He paid the victim's family $9,400 and walked out of prison a free man. The slain man's relatives said they would use the money to buy the widow a cookware shop in this dusty farm town in Punjab, near the Indian border.What outsiders might describe as "blood money" is a tenet of Islamic law sanctioned by Pakistani jurisprudence and used, *by some estimates, in up to 60% of homicide cases here*. The practice is called diyat, and it could be the means by which the United States and Pakistan extricate themselves from a dangerous diplomatic row that has strained relations between the two governments.




So even when sentenced the law can supersede the decision by the courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Asim Aquil said:


> However you look at it, blood money law marwa gaya...
> 
> This nation needs to realize that 99.99% of Islamic laws are actually the tribal laws of Arabia, made by the simple people of those days. The world has changed, you need more technical laws which are fair.
> 
> Releasing a murderer for money to their relatives is not fair. The dead does not get justice. If your law is unjust, your law is no good.
> 
> *Islam ka rona, rona chordoh, Pakistani ho, Pakistan ke liay sochna shuru karo. Avval, Aakhir Pakistan.*


 
Maybe if even half of Pakistani put Pakistan first then there can be change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

amazed at how those takla sharifs have escaped to london with an excuse to avoid any violance which can be turned against them

i am just reminded how nawaz used to appear before clinton in his premiership days, he literally used to bow before clinton... like a slave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*I agreed on everything OK!! everything ok BUT!!!

I never agree mother will agree on money behalf of her son! I NEVER EVER agree on this BS!

Either Christian, Hindu, Muslim whatever She (Mother) belong... Mother never ever get money from anyone behalf of her son or daughter's death especially BLOOD MONEY!

*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Yes we are putting Pakistan first , which is why all the Political leaders with homes in London should be kicked out and put in prisons - for their role in Terrorist man's escape

All these politicians move the funds out to London and they make a deal with Devil and then they go out to London or US for "their trip"


Why do we need to take these people back ... kick them out for good and also kick out US embassy they are nothing but trouble makers


----------



## StingRoy

Jigs said:


> Possibly the U.S. was involved in backroom deals. But i think the official compensation was probably made from a source other then the U.S. in a attempt to make it look like they were nto involved in the transaction as Hillary is taking that stance.


Even if the US had used its coffers, how do you prove the trace. They can refuse as much as they want, but really nothing much can be proven in these cases. 

But my point was with the connection of Diyat law for the "blood Money" in context of the CNN report that you posted. 
I had read earlier, that the US would increase their aid in some form or the other in exchange for the release of RD... probably similar to the standoff situation after the incident of incursion by the NATO choppers and killings of Pakistani soldiers on the border post.


----------



## shoaib116

It seems obvious about the dubious character of army chief, isi chief,punjab chief miinister,prime minister and president.


----------



## Roybot

Expect another squadron of F-16 coming your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

i dont undertand the bheja of the simple stupid minded pakistanis here that

why they are picking feud with 'bechara *islamic laws*', what has the law done to annoy them so much, the law is only meant to provide relief to the lose of life in a family

these bechara laws didnt fight the case for them, these laws didnt meant to be misused in addition to the back door handling of the case illegally through bribes

those responsible for managing this case, those taklas who arranged the quick departure for davis from lahore airport are responsible for it, those in federal govt, who from day one tried to decieve their own nation by false immunity notion, these guys are responsible not those laws written on paper????

i dont understand these people here??


----------



## VelocuR

Stealth said:


> *I agreed on everything OK!! everything ok BUT!!!
> 
> I never agree mother will agree on money behalf of her son! I NEVER EVER agree on this BS!
> 
> Either Christian, Hindu, Muslim whatever She (Mother) belong... Mother never ever get money from anyone behalf of her son or daughter's death especially BLOOD MONEY!
> 
> *


 
Good explanation, bro! Read it. 



> iPhone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I posed the same question to Mastaan Khan, when he talked of blood money. I know it sounds like a shitty thing, to accept money for the murder of your brother or son etc but it IS Islamic law. And there is a very good reason behind it, I discussed it in my other post.
> 
> Yes, I would be very angry and I would want nothing more but to pursue charges against the killer. But that's because with Allah's graces I come from a family of little amount of means. And I take, many of here have good financial backgrounds. Sure, money isn't everything, but it is *many* things. So we wont understand the pains of living in poverty. The pains of watching your kids grow without any bright future.
> 
> That's why there is the law of Diyat. A family which looses a member and that too one who is the sole provider. What would that family get if the killer gets hanged?? Once again, this thinking will only hit you when you're thinking in calm and cool manner.
> 
> Right now emotions are running high among Pakistani people, just as when the murder took place and the families in their anger said they would pursue charges over anything. Two months past and they thought of their future and back tracked. A week from now, same people who are hanging their heads in shame will have calmed down and will think rationally and know what families did was justified from their POV and Islamic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jigs

StingRoy said:


> Even if the US had used its coffers, how do you prove the trace. They can refuse as much as they want, but really nothing much can be proven in these cases.
> 
> But my point was with the connection of Diyat law for the "blood Money" in context of the CNN report that you posted.
> I had read earlier, that the US would increase their aid in some form or the other in exchange for the release of RD... probably similar to the standoff situation after the incident of incursion by the NATO choppers and killings of Pakistani soldiers on the border post.


 
Well the reality is really that Pakistan is handicapped. They need cash. They have to fund their war against the TTP and they have to keep capability against India. The two ways of doing this is IMF loans and U.S. aid. However what this case also showed is the level of operatives the U.S. actually had in Pakistan. No doubt these guys are operating on all levels against various interests the U.S. has in the country. Certainly the U.S. has control of Pakistan to a extent through aid and military arms sells to the country. When you also have a administration that is hated by most of the country it is understandable they instead turn to the U.S. for support. It becomes hard for Pakistan to go against most U.S. interests. It has to pick and choose like with the Raymond Davis case and the cross border ISAF raid.


----------



## fida jan

fauzia wahab said they davis had immunity, then the guy, i-e mehmud quraishi who infact said the truth was fired, why fauzia was not fired???? PPP supported a liar and fired the guy who spoke the truth, fired the guy who was elected to be prime minister nomination by ppp few years ago

this clearly shows which side our ruling party was taking in this case!!!


----------



## VelocuR

Jigs said:


> Well the reality is really that Pakistan is handicapped. They need cash. They have to fund their war against the TTP and they have to keep capability against India. The two ways of doing this is IMF loans and U.S. aid. However what this case also showed is the level of operatives the U.S. actually had in Pakistan. No doubt these guys are operating on all levels against various interests the U.S. has in the country. Certainly the U.S. has control of Pakistan to a extent through aid and military arms sells to the country. When you also have a administration that is hated by most of the country it is understandable they instead turn to the U.S. for support. It becomes hard for Pakistan to go against most U.S. interests. It has to pick and choose like with the Raymond Davis case and the cross border ISAF raid.


 
Turkish, where do you learn this from? is it based on your theory? Show me statistics military arms sells except F-16s, what else?? Only we asked for aid, not US, anything else??


----------



## Jigs

RaptorRX707 said:


> Turkish, where do you learn this from? is it based on your theory? Show me statistics military arms sells except F-16s, what else?? Only we asked for aid, not US, anything else?


 
Are you saying decisions in Pakistan about the U.S. are not influenced by money or military aid ? No need to get defensive. Cobras were sold, Artillery(M109s) were sold, F-16s were sold, OHP were also sold, Orion maritime aircraft etc 




> 2001-2009: Since 9/11, the United States has once again bolstered its funding commitments, sending nearly $9 billion in military assistance both to aid and reimburse Pakistan for its operations in the unwieldy border regions with Afghanistan. Another $3.6 billion has funded economic and diplomatic initiatives. But U.S. officials and journalists' accounts have raised concerns that such funds are not being used as intended, and not just because of the typical concerns about corruption. Documented military and civilian government deals with Taliban elements, like a 2004 agreement with Waziri militant leader Nek Mohammed, have confirmed that money intended to fight the Taliban is, in many cases, being used instead to pay them off. (Islamabad is currently battling Taliban fighters in Waziristan.) When the deals fall through, as rapidly shifting alliances in Pakistan's tribal regions often do, that money ultimately ends up funding the insurgency. U.S. officials have expressed particular concerns about the Pakistani government's links to the Haqqani network in North Waziristan, which reportedly has ties to Al Qaeda. At the same time, former president Pervez Musharraf has recently admitted to using U.S. military funding to strengthen defenses against India.
> 
> 2009-2014: A new five-year, $7.5 billion assistance package was passed by Congress in September and signed by President Obama in October, with stipulations explicitly prohibiting funds from being used for nuclear proliferation, to support terrorist groups, or to pay for attacks in neighboring countries. It also puts a new emphasis on the bottom line, reserving the right to cut off aid if Pakistan fails to crack down on militants. Those restrictions have opened a rift between the military and the civilian government in Pakistan, which maintain an uneasy relationship following nearly a decade of military rule under Musharraf. Military leaders worry they are being sidelined by the increased U.S. emphasis on development and accountability, claiming the bill threatens Pakistan's sovereignty. But supporters of the bill say the restrictions are no more stringent than previous ones, and accuse Pakistani military leaders of manufacturing a crisis to undermine the civilian government.



http://www.newsweek.com/2009/10/21/about-those-billions.html


----------



## fida jan

u dont even know cobras were sold even before 9/11 only few 'used up' f-16s were sold and some new block c/d ones


----------



## Awesome

From the beginning of Pakistan, Shariat ka rona, pitnay walay have caused harm to Pakistan.

In the beginning they called Jinnah, Kafir-e-Azad and the country, Napakistan.

They are the ones who participate in terrorism and sell themselves like 2 dollar hos to foreign agencies

They are the ones who attacked Pakistani cricket

They are the ones who gave the Americans the lollipop excuse of blood money.


----------



## Awesome

Mera Khuda pe yakeen kehta hai, ke yeh paisa jisko bhi mila woh haraam ka paise tha and barkat kabhi nahi milegi kisi ko bhi issay.

Bilkul issi tarhan se jese aid ke paise main kabhi barkat nahi rahi.


----------



## Jigs

fida jan said:


> u dont even know cobras were sold even before 9/11 only few 'used up' f-16s were sold and some new block c/d ones


 
Yeah from the 80s. They I am talking about the ones in 2010. Block 52+ along with 500 AIM-120C-5 BVR missiles. Giving the airforce advanced BVR capbility.

This is getting off topic. The point i was trying to make is the U.S. does this to have leverage in Pakistan. Hence drone strikes.


----------



## fida jan

Asim Aquil said:


> *They are the ones who attacked Pakistani cricket*.


 
your salman taseer failed to catch these terrorists and when he failed he labeled that 

*'ooohhh bhajii sada khayal se, yeh attacks taliban karain sen ''*

gal karlo ji


----------



## luckyyy

there was also a case on him of having illegal weapon...
is there is a diyat law for that also in pakistan..
ask your court about it...


----------



## VelocuR

Jigs said:


> Are you saying decisions in Pakistan about the U.S. are not influenced by money or military aid ? No need to get defensive. Cobras were sold, Artillery(M109s) were sold, F-16s were sold, OHP were also sold, Orion maritime aircraft etc
> 
> A Timeline of U.S. Aid to Pakistan - Newsweek



Basically I don't see anything you proved. It is incorrect US fully control Pakistan extending through military arms and aids. For Afghanistan matters, we are dealing with US in any costs. Keep in mind, Pakistan cut off NATO supply through borders, we busted Raymond Davis. Please fix some of your statements against Pakistan. 

Now back to topic.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Correction : 
Not really - its a common practice , in war time Secret services commit violent crimes in other countries in order to disrupt a nation's economy and commerce as a means to punish , the nation until it submits to will of aggressor.

Most crimes in Pakistan are funded by American CIA blood money - and the Sri Lanka's cricket team attack is tied in to Military style ambush by trained soliders from neighbouring countries

And Ramond Davis was in touch with the local Pakistani Seperatist groups supplying them money and bombs so they can destabalize Pakisatan and in return US would offer these seperatist support when time comes

Its no secret the real war is with Pakistan -

Because this guy was a high ranking officer , he would have held state secrets on his future missions in Pakistan so he had 

a) Obama come to his aid 
b) Hilary clinton come to his aid 

Like do state leaders come to help foot soldiers ? No .. never he was up to no good 

In any case - US embassy should be closed

Its the same group that also engages in Political assassinations in order to try to start civil war in Pakistan on regular basis 

For now I think the decision should be simple just close the US embassy - just tell them go home

American CIA agent does not cares if you are observant Muslim or not , if you are in mosque or in home he comes to Pakistan on VISA issued by your election politician and he can kill anyone and then just fly away .. 

For me that is just NOT right ... that an illegal non resident comes to Pakistan , and then kills 3 people , who is a terrorist by the way .. because he was caught with terrorist weapons and plans .. 

He was not on a good will mission to sell cookies to kids ...

Probbly the parties involved , were promised President's role or May be Prime Minister in future or who knows Head of Army post in future ... but what ever it was ... bottom line is .... Someone got bribed...

Solution is very simple

We start with Judge ... hang him for gross negligence
We look at lawyers ... hang them for gross negligence 
We look at the policemen who filled incorrect petition ...hang them 
We check the local Provincial governors who were in on it ...hang them
We look at the Federal associates , and also ...hang them ...

Then we will also have to track the people who issued the visa , ministers - local , US based every one who was in on it , anyone who has alot of meetings with US spies regularly , attends parties etc 

After that we will have a bit more clarity on who did what , and then we can start to hand politicians who have homes built in London ...

And order lots of rope

The US embassy should be vacated , and perhaps it should be donated to a local Madrassa to be politically correct they will have great facility to teach kids about our faith rather then the none sense lies in our books which is completely devoid of any truth what so ever on our history


----------



## Jigs

RaptorRX707 said:


> Basically I don't see anything you proved. It is incorrect US fully control Pakistan extending through military arms and aids. For Afghanistan matters, we are dealing with US in any costs. Keep in mind, Pakistan cut off NATO supply through borders, we busted Raymond Davis. Please fix some of your statements against Pakistan.
> 
> Now back to topic.


 
No need for knee jerk reactions here. I provided articles that in total 20 billion dollars is going/will go into Pakistan. I also provided you with many of the arms the U.S. has sold to the country. I also never said the U.S. fully controls Pakistan. But you have to be a little delusional to think the U.S. can't pressure Pakistan to do things it wants. This doesn't mean everything. I posted this in conjunction with the case and U.S. pressure. Your taking it out of context and trying to twist it into something against Pakistan. 

Yes back to the topic.


----------



## desiman

FreekiN said:


> Sharia law backfired, and now mullahs are angry?
> 
> Hah.
> 
> 
> Go away, it's partly your fault that law even exists.


 
lol I was going to say that, first you kill people who talk against a stupid law then when that law bites you in the back, you go onto the street to protest, I think the Mullahs just need an excuse to cause panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Asim Aquil said:


> However you look at it, blood money law marwa gaya...
> 
> This nation needs to realize that 99.99% of Islamic laws are actually the tribal laws of Arabia, made by the simple people of those days. The world has changed, you need more technical laws which are fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Releasing a murderer for money to their relatives is not fair. The dead does not get justice. If your law is unjust, your law is no good.
> 
> *Islam ka rona, rona chordoh, Pakistani ho, Pakistan ke liay sochna shuru karo. Avval, Aakhir Pakistan*.


 
While I love Pakistan to death, I will not go as far as to say awal akhir Pakistan. Awal akhir hai zaat khuda-e-Pak ki jis ney douno jahan banye, including Pakistan, aur uske akhri Nabi, Muhammed (salula-eh-ilahi-waalehi-waslam) ki jis ney Islam ka message humein diya.

Without this belief your Imaan is not complete. Love for your land is a very noble thing, however, it will stay here in this world when you die. Your Imaan on the other hand will go with you in the afterlife, which is eternal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fida jan

iPhone said:


> While I love Pakistan to death, I will not go as far as to say awal akhir Pakistan. Awal akhir hai zaat khuda-e-Pak ki jis ney douno jahan banye, including Pakistan, aur uske akhri Nabi, Muhammed (salula-eh-ilahi-waalehi-waslam) ki jis ney Islam ka message humein diya.
> 
> Without this belief your Imaan is not complete. Love for your land is a very noble thing, however, it will stay here in this world when you die. Your Imaan on the other hand will go with you in the afterlife, which is eternal.


 
these people are rightfully called liberal extremists


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think the Moment is right in our history to Say NO to US , and SAY it out loud .. NO ... pack your bags and go home and shut down embassy

I think other nations have kicked out US embassies and they have not had any bombing incidents


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> why dont you just mind your own business and take a next flight to any gora country if you are so much ghariati or go on the road put up a placard condemning the decision instead of personal attacks on me.
> 
> if you cant them just keep your rants to yourself



i have all the right to express my views and if you can't take the criticism ~ just quit!!!!!


----------



## fida jan

desiman said:


> lol I was going to say that, first you kill people who talk against a stupid law then when that law bites you in the back, you go onto the street to protest, I think the Mullahs just need an excuse to cause panic.


 
an idiot talking to an idiot, lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Fun Fun Fun... Now lets move on with our lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Compensation is okay, I couldn't understand families with green cards_ immediately _flew to US as they killed their victims. 

Isn't a big joke that these families now live in a big heaven (New York/Washington)!


----------



## fida jan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Compensation is okay, I couldn't understand families with green cards_ immediately _flew to US as they killed their victims.
> 
> Isn't a big joke that these families now live in a big heaven (New York/Washington)!


 
they flew immediately because the public whould reach their homes and start beating them and humiliate them btw the us will not be heaven for these dehatis, they may not even understand english lolz


----------



## Areesh

Well for all those who are considering that issue is resolved according to law and Islam, a question is does Islam and Pakistani law allows pressurizing the heirs of the dead to accept blood money and if it doesn't how can you say it is resolved according to Islamic rule or Islamic rule is behind the acquittal of that mercenary. 



> The Punjab government, meanwhile, used police and other officials to put pressure on the heirs of the deceased to accept payment of blood money in return for pardoning Davis, the sources said.



Davis acquittal: A release three weeks in the making

Well if they used pressure on the heirs of the both guys how can the rule of Diyat can be applied here. In short this release is another addition to the history of slavery of Pakistan.

And what about the charges for illegal weapons, espionage and crimes against the state???? Does Sharia rule acquits him from those charges also???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

fida jan said:


> they flew immediately because the public whould reach their homes and start beating them and humiliate them btw the us will not be heaven for these dehatis, they may not even understand english lolz


 
I think, after a few years later, when situations calm down. They will likely return back to Pakistan. Right now, to make sure we will forgot this RD case.

@Areesh: Please bring back your awesome avatar


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> According to the constitution they have every right to complete its tenure. whether they are good or bad it will be decided by the electorate in next elections.


 
spoken like a loyal comrade of status quo.


----------



## ares

It really irks me on how could faheem's family accept money and green card..even when their daughter in law committed suicide citing " the family will not get justice from Pakistani courts" 

Is that the justice was, she was seeking?

For all their claims of wanting blood for blood and never accepting blood money...was it all just petty bargaining to hike up the compensation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

RaptorRX707 said:


> @Areesh: Please bring back your awesome avatar


 
No yaar. Even my avatar was frustrated with this baighariti so he quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoseDK

U.S. denies paid compensation over Pakistan killings



> Asked who paid the families, she replied: "You will have to ask the families."
> 
> Asked if the Pakistani government had paid compensation, the secretary of state said: "you will have to ask the Pakistani government."



Even Diyat law seems to be violated. That means RD was let off just as it is.


----------



## Secret Service

get ready for more drone attacks , more bomb blast in Punjab ...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

BoseDK said:


> U.S. denies paid compensation over Pakistan killings
> 
> 
> 
> Even Diyat law seems to be violated. That means RD was let off just as it is.


 
the signatures were taken forcefully , the families are not allowed to meet with anyone...American plane was already there...look like everything was pre planned...!


----------



## Areesh

BoseDK said:


> U.S. denies paid compensation over Pakistan killings
> 
> 
> 
> Even Diyat law seems to be violated. That means RD was let off just as it is.


 
Obviously Diyat rule wasn't applied here. It was just used by Pakistani establishment and govt to get to solution of this matter so just to please the their lord in Washington. Neither the money was payed by America nor the heirs were given free choice to make the decision. This is not only another act of slavery by the state of Pakistan but also a mockery of Islamic rules by the "Islamic" republic of Pakistan.


----------



## BoseDK

*Kyun Khoon Nahi Khaulta - By BoseDk*​
*Har saal hazaron Maasum drone attacks me ho rahe hai kurbaan
Bebas ki jaati hai jaan, kis baat pe humhe hoti hai shaan?
Kyun aisi kurbaani par yeh mulk hai chalta?
Kyun aasun nahi aate, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!

Zakham pe zakham diye jaa rahe woh,
Bhare huye zakhmon ko khuret te ja rahe hai woh,
Bar bar is mulk ko kyun balidaan hai dena padta ....
Kyun kaleja nahi jalta, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!

Kyun bebas ho rahe hai, haath dhare baithe rehna pad raha hai
Kyun koi Leader roj sare aam awaam ko loot leta hai
Bina haath lagaye sab ka balaatkar hai kar deta...
kyun ehsaas nahi hota, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!

Sirf baaton me ulajhta jaata hoon, Shahidon ke liye diye jalata hoon
Kyun bahadur jawan ki biwi Shumaila ko me laachar paata hoon
Sirf alfazon se khelta ja raha hoon, Nahi!! Der se hi sahi par aaj me jaaga hoon
Chalo sabko chupe sach ki aur le jata hoon, kisi ka to khoon khaulata hoon

kasam is dharti ki, Is soye huye Pakistan ko ab me uthaunga
Quaed-e-azam, Allama Iqbal ko dilo me jagaunga
Is boojhti chingari ko... nayi Inquilab ki jwaala banaunga
Har aankh me aasu, dil me dard aur kaleje me agan jalaunga
Jitna ho sake is khoon ko khaulaunga is khoon ko khaulaunga

Is khoon ko khaulaunga....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

secretservice said:


> the signatures were taken forcefully , the families are not allowed to meet with anyone...American plane was already there...look like everything was pre planned...!


 
Each and every witness was called by the judge one by one..and each every one 19 family member accepted that they have accepted blood money and were under no external pressure.


----------



## justanobserver

BoseDK said:


> *Kyun Khoon Nahi Khaulta - By BoseDk*​
> *Har saal hazaron Maasum ho rahe hai kurbaan
> Bebas ki jaati hai jaan, kis baat pe humhe hoti hai shaan?
> Kyun aisi kurbaani par yeh mulk hai chalta?
> Kyun aasun nahi aate, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!
> 
> Zakham pe zakham diye jaa rahe woh,
> Bhare huye zakhmon ko khuret te ja rahe hai woh,
> Bar bar is mulk ko kyun balidaan hai dena padta ....
> Kyun kaleja nahi jalta, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!
> 
> Kyun bebas ho rahe hai, haath dhare baithe rehna pad raha hai
> Kyun koi Leader roj sare aam awaam ko loot leta hai
> Bina haath lagaye sab ka balaatkar hai kar deta...
> kyun ehsaas nahi hota, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!
> 
> Sirf baaton me ulajhta jaata hoon, Shahidon ke liye diye jalata hoon
> Kyun bahadur jawan ki biwi Shumaila ko me laachar paata hoon
> Sirf alfazon se khelta ja raha hoon, Nahi!! Der se hi sahi par aaj me jaaga hoon
> Chalo sabko chupe sach ki aur le jata hoon, kisi ka to khoon khaulata hoon
> 
> kasam is dharti ki, Is soye huye Pakistan ko ab me uthaunga
> Quaed-e-azam, Allama Iqbal ko dilo me jagaunga
> Is boojhti chingari ko... nayi Inquilab ki jwaala banaunga
> Har aankh me aasu, dil me dard aur kaleje me agan jalaunga
> Jitna ho sake is khoon ko khaulaunga is khoon ko khaulaunga
> 
> Is khoon ko khaulaunga....*


 
Did you seriously write this ?


----------



## kugga

agar faheem aur faizan k ghar waalo ko kuch nai tou hum maamey lagey hain... nai tou na sai....


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Atlast the Sharia Law comes to the rescue of a cold blooded CIA murderer, Words cannot describe the sadistic rendition of Pakistan's Foreign Policy into the hands belligerent coven of delinquents.
The release of davis speaks volumes of the greatness of Sharia Law which even accommodated this murderer..


----------



## kugga

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Atlast the Sharia Law comes to the rescue of a cold blooded CIA murderer, Words cannot describe the sadistic rendition of Pakistan's Foreign Policy into the hands belligerent coven of delinquents.
> The release of davis speaks volumes of the greatness of Sharia Law which even accommodated this murderer..


 
Your signature tells the whole story dear


----------



## Areesh

ares said:


> Each and every witness was called by the judge one by one..and each every one 19 family member accepted that they have accepted blood money and were under no external pressure.


 
Well they were under every kind of pressure. The agencies, the provincial govt, the americans. The news that I quoted from Tribune also confirms that they were under pressure. What more proof do you need for pressure that one of the relative of the two dead guys was poisoned. Does this look free from pressure to you??? We know how things go in Pakistan and that too in sensitive matters like this one. I won't be surprised if some newspaper would later on quote that some one from the govt and the agencies told the mothers of the two guys* "Amma jee aik baita to mar gaya ab kia doosrai ko bhi marwao gi". *

What the poor families could do when the whole Pakistani establishment is on the pay roll of USA.


----------



## Hyde

Jang Multimedia

Jang Multimedia

Jang Multimedia

Whom to believe????????


----------



## Awesome

kugga said:


> agar faheem aur faizan k ghar waalo ko kuch nai tou hum maamey lagey hain... nai tou na sai....


 
Kuch nahi bass Ab humaray maamay akay roz maareinge sab ko, pese miljayenge fikar not.


----------



## Abu Basit

BoseDK said:


> *Kyun Khoon Nahi Khaulta - By BoseDk*​
> *Har saal hazaron Maasum drone attacks me ho rahe hai kurbaan
> Bebas ki jaati hai jaan, kis baat pe humhe hoti hai shaan?
> Kyun aisi kurbaani par yeh mulk hai chalta?
> Kyun aasun nahi aate, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!
> 
> Zakham pe zakham diye jaa rahe woh,
> Bhare huye zakhmon ko khuret te ja rahe hai woh,
> Bar bar is mulk ko kyun balidaan hai dena padta ....
> Kyun kaleja nahi jalta, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!
> 
> Kyun bebas ho rahe hai, haath dhare baithe rehna pad raha hai
> Kyun koi Leader roj sare aam awaam ko loot leta hai
> Bina haath lagaye sab ka balaatkar hai kar deta...
> kyun ehsaas nahi hota, kyun khoon nahi khaulta!
> 
> Sirf baaton me ulajhta jaata hoon, Shahidon ke liye diye jalata hoon
> Kyun bahadur jawan ki biwi Shumaila ko me laachar paata hoon
> Sirf alfazon se khelta ja raha hoon, Nahi!! Der se hi sahi par aaj me jaaga hoon
> Chalo sabko chupe sach ki aur le jata hoon, kisi ka to khoon khaulata hoon
> 
> kasam is dharti ki, Is soye huye Pakistan ko ab me uthaunga
> Quaed-e-azam, Allama Iqbal ko dilo me jagaunga
> Is boojhti chingari ko... nayi Inquilab ki jwaala banaunga
> Har aankh me aasu, dil me dard aur kaleje me agan jalaunga
> Jitna ho sake is khoon ko khaulaunga is khoon ko khaulaunga
> 
> Is khoon ko khaulaunga....*



Khoon is liyey naheen Khaulta kyun'keh woa khalis nahi raha, us kay andar $$$$ shamil ho gya hai........


----------



## tarrar

Nawaz sharif and Shahbaz Sharif both were not in Pakistan both knew what was the out come Nawaz Shairf playing his heart pain LIER just playing around, when they come back they will lie and play with people and we know that they are puppets and sold out party not only them also PPP, MQM and ANP all are sold out political parties. All of them should be punished there is no other solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

bhai bas karo yaar,thread ki jaan logey


----------



## Mujeeb47

Great Deal...
Waziristan Operation coming soon...
Yahoo !!!


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

ares said:


> It really irks me on how could faheem's family accept money and green card..even when their daughter in law committed suicide citing " the family will not get justice from Pakistani courts"
> 
> Is that the justice was, she was seeking?
> 
> For all their claims of wanting blood for blood and never accepting blood money...was it all just petty bargaining to hike up the compensation?


 
They've even taken Green Cards?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ ares
They were in government custody on tuesday night. Great pressure was used. Their lawyer was detained for 4 hours. Sir ji , pressure game... bas


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

weldone pakis .................... Quaid was right in his last stage of life .......... "Mujhay nahi maloom tha mari jaib main khotay sikay hain"


----------



## Rafael

mehru said:


> I am angry too but it has nothing to do with liberalism. I am a liberal person too and i could never even think of cursing my country. Some members have lost their mind and they include both (conservatives and liberals). Though i don't know them personally but i think fida jan is certainly not a liberal person and look at him. Changing flags and posting nonsense.
> 
> @ Imran khan
> You lost my respect today. I always admired you on this forum.
> 
> Areesh
> You better come back to your senses. I never knew that you could descend so low.
> 
> It is not my nature to hit someone personally but i was forced to point out these idiots.



Excellent post Mehru,

Besides what amuses me is that when the families of those departed appealed on several news channels, when their grief and their poverty was shown on the television and they appealed to the well off Pakistanis to help them financially, what did they get? I am told that the families of Faizan and Fahim had opened a joint account to get donations, guess how much did they get? A freaking Rs. 49,000 to be divided on two families. 

When their families asked for help of their fellow countrymen, No one came to their rescue, And now that they have accepted blood money as they had no other choice, we all have joined the bandwagon to condemn them and call them names.

What hypocritical world do we live on?


----------



## Omar1984

*Davis buys his flight to freedom*


LAHORE: A tension-filled saga spread over more than a month and a half was brought to an abrupt conclusion on Wednesday as American citizen Raymond Davis was released and quickly flown out of Pakistan after heirs of the two youths he had shot dead on Jan 27 told a local court they had accepted blood money. 

A police official told Dawn that the heirs of each of the two victims were given Rs100 million in compensation.

*However, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton declared that the United States had not paid any blood money. Analysts say its technically possible and the blood money or diyat might have been paid by or through the family of Davis, and not directly by the US government.*

In any case, most analysts are convinced that the deal that resulted in the signing of the diyat agreement and payment of a huge amount was the result of a deal or understanding between Pakistans premier intelligence agency and Washington.

The Lytton Road police had registered a case against Davis on charges of killing two Pakistani citizens, Faizan and Faheem, at downtown Qurtaba Chowk in Lahore. Two traffic wardens had chased down the suspect who pleaded he had killed the bike-riders in self-defence after they had tried to rob him.

Another young man, Ibadur Rehman, was crushed to death by a vehicle that followed close behind the car Davis was driving. The police later traced this second vehicle to the American consulate in Lahore but the consulate did not hand it over to law-enforcement agencies and also chose not to disclose the identity of those who were in it at the time of the incident.

The killing was treated separately from the gunning down of the two youngsters by Davis, and apparently Wednesdays developments have no bearing on it.

The killings had rocked Pakistan and strained ties between Islamabad and Washington. The US pressed for diplomatic immunity for Davis, leading to some clear and many ambiguous responses from officials in Pakistan. Shah Mehmood Qureshi, who was the foreign minister at the time the incident took place, stated that the arrested American didnt enjoy diplomatic immunity.

The US plea was weakened when it came out that the man was actually one of the CIA operatives in Pakistan. The pardon to him in exchange for blood money meant an implicit admission on the part of the US that either Davis didnt qualify for immunity or the team fighting his case had lost all hope of being able to convince the authorities here that he enjoyed such a status.

The Foreign Office did not come up with any clear stance on the immunity issue as it did not submit any certificate in the Lahore High Court that could establish his entitlement to immunity.

The LHC had left the decision to the trial court.

*The Davis defence team had for some time been exploring the possibility of buying his freedom under the diyat provisions in Pakistani law. The heirs of the two victims had earlier publicly refused to accept blood money. They appeared to have widespread public sentiment by their side which grew further after Shumaila, wife of Faheem, committed suicide to protest attempts at letting the suspect go without trial.*

*At a press conference just days before the eventual release of the accused, one of the heirs had asked Pakistani officials not to compel them to accept a deal  in the wake of a pass-the-buck game involving the federal and Punjab governments.*

*On the day the release of Davis and his subsequent flight from the country was secured, the families of the two victims were conspicuous by their absence, as was Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif.*

*The victims families were missing from their locked-up homes, while Mr Sharif explained that he had to rush to London to be with his elder brother and party leader, Nawaz Sharif, who was unwell.*

Both the governments in Punjab and at the centre came under more flak from people who came out in various cities to protest the handing over of Davis to American officials.

While the US ambassador again expressed his regrets over the Jan 27 incident, the protesters and current affairs commentators described the handover as a capitulation.

Daviss release would lead to strengthening of the ties between Pakistan and the US, said a statement by Senator John Kerry who had led a rescue-David mission to Pakistan in February.

It was a swallowing of national pride in the name of protection of national interests, retorted the protesters gathered in Lahore and elsewhere, sending a clear warning to the governments here that it might be confronted with intense public anger over the issue in the coming days.

The immediate public reactions carried a few rather muted references to the presence of a law that allows the accused to buy out the victims heirs.

There were also one or two rare mentions about the release being a result of a deal between the ISI and CIA and that a powerful state might have played the role of a mediator in the affair.

Earlier in the day, 18 legal heirs to the victims appeared before Additional District and Sessions Judge Mohammad Yousaf Aojla and recorded their statements at the Kot Lakhpat jail where the case was being heard due to extraordinary security concerns.

According to Punjab Law Minister Rana Sanaullah, they forgave the accused and accepted diyat  an Islamic provision that allows the aggrieved party to accept blood money.

An official source said receipts of Rs100 million paid to each family were presented in the court.

*However, Asad Manzoor Butt, a lawyer who had been representing the victims relatives, told the media outside the jail that he had been detained for several hours by the prison administration and the heirs had been forced to sign the diyat papers.*

*He alleged that security agencies had taken the families of Faheem and Faizan into custody on Tuesday night and they were being held incommunicado.

A senior police officer said the families were being kept in protective custody of law-enforcement agencies.*

According to a version from the official source, the victims families had disengaged Mr Butt and hired two new lawyers  Raja Irshad and Shabbir Hussain  who filed their powers of attorney on Wednesday and formalised the process of acceptance of diyat.

The source said that first the AD&SJ indicted Davis in the double murder case and later the heirs of the victims filed their affidavits under Section 345 of CrPC, accepting the blood money, and stated before the court that they had no objection to the release of the accused.

In a separate case of possessing illegal weapons, the judge fined Davis Rs20,000 which the accused promptly deposited. The court awarded him a jail term under Section 382-B of CrPC, which was considered as served in lieu of the 41 days he had spent in jail.

As the court proceedings concluded, representatives of the US embassy and members of victims families along with their new counsel left the jail premises in a convoy of at least six vehicles under tight security.

Sources in the jail administration said Davis was also in the convoy.

*A special American plane soon flew him out of Pakistan with Afghanistan reported to be his immediate destination.*

Immigration officials at the Allama Iqbal Airport said they had no knowledge of the departure of Davis whom a high court order had some time back placed on the Exit Control List.

They said the special flight that apparently flew Davis out could have been operated from the old airport in the city which was not under the control of civilian agencies.


Davis buys his flight to freedom | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Kya problem hai yaar?

Maarne wala khush, marne waale ki family khush...to tum logon ko kya problem hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ jahangir
Quaid said " I know Khotay sikay are in my pocket "
Quaid had not said That I dont know


----------



## Omar1984

*Army, ISI, Punjab CM played the main role *


ISLAMABAD: The Chief of the Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, through the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) and Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and some influential families of Lahore, played a key role in convincing the families of Faizan and Faheem that Raymond Davis would be released in any case and they would get nothing, so the best course was to accept money and forgive the American killer. 

The ISPR director general, who is also the spokesman of the ISI and Pakistan Army, Major General Athar Abbas, on being asked told The News: I am completely unaware whether General Kayani or ISI played any role in convincing the families in Raymond Davis case. General Athar, however, did not deny the role of General Kayani and the ISI in remaining continuously in touch with the families of Faizan and Faheem for the last two months. 

On the other hand, Shahbaz Sharif categorically denied that his departure for London on the D-day was part of the deal. He said that he never contacted the families of Faizan and Faheem to convince them to accept the money. Shahbaz also said that his government had arrested and detained Raymond. He tried to give the impression that his visit to London was in connection with the heart attack suffered by Mian Nawaz Sharf. The Punjab government sources, however, confirmed that Shahbazs tour to London was planned in indecent haste. 

Though there were comments that the federal government also played a role in convincing the families but sources privy to the developments confided to The News that despite having the utmost desire to do so, the federal government was unable to play any role in the whole episode and the whole credit went to the Pakistan Army, ISI and Shahbaz Sharif. 

A senior PML-N leader privy to the developments told The News that he was unaware why the Pakistan Army and the ISI were so much interested in releasing Raymond Davis but knew that Shahbaz Sharif was active and used his old friends in the city to convince the families after some important personalities from Saudi Arabia asked Shahbaz Sharif to get Raymond released at the earliest. On the other hand, a representative of the Saudi Embassy in Islamabad told The News on Tuesday that the Saudi government had nothing to do with the Raymond Davis case in Pakistan. 

Credible sources told The News that in the second week of February, Shahbaz Sharif received instructions from some of his foreign friends and he engaged some influential personalities of Lahore to convince the families of the deceased Faizan and Faheem to accept the money. The same influential friends of Shahbaz Sharif, according to these sources, also persuaded the leadership of PML-Q and JUI-F not to create any problems in the resolution of the issue.

Sources said following the suggestions of his foreign friends, Shahbaz Sharif instructed Punjabs Law Minister Rana Sanaullah not to officially inform the federal interior ministry about the names of four Americans who were revealed by Raymond Davis on the first day of investigation, so they could not be put on the Exit Control List and thus could leave Pakistan easily. 

Rana Sanaullah did the same and later he had to admit that he had made a mistake. Rana Sanaullah, after mounting public pressure to arrest the killers of Ebad-ur-Rehman, sent an official letter to the interior ministry not to allow the four Americans involved in killing of Ebad-ur-Rehman to leave but refused to give the names of these American as per the directions of Shahbaz Sharif. 

Following the willingness of the families to accept the money, sources say, Shahbaz Sharif deputed Rana Sanaullah to supervise the whole operation of release of Raymond Davis and left for London. Credible sources of the Punjab government confirmed to The News that during this whole period, officials of ISI were in constant touch with Shahbaz Sharif and the families of Faizan and Faheem. The officials of ISI also remained present in all the meetings held between Shahbaz Sharifs representatives and the families.

It is worth mentioning that President Zardari and an important and powerful federal minister did their best to get Davis free but their efforts were thwarted by the Punjab government. This was appreciated by the media. However, informed sources told this scribe that the American officials knew who played what role and were thankful to Shahbaz Sharif for his services.

Senior PML-N leader Siddiqul Farooq, while talking to this scribe, said that according to his knowledge, there were reports that the Saudi government played a vital role in the resolution of the Raymond Davis issue. Siddique said the heirs of both Faizan and Faheem were taken to Saudi Arabia and were paid most part of the agreed compromised amount. He said that rest of the amount was paid today (Wednesday) in the courtroom. Siddique, however, didnt clarify who was the real person who acted on the orders of Saudis in Lahore and pressurised the families to accept the compromised money. Some leaders also claim that chief justice of Lahore High Court was also on board and he acted on suggestion of Shahbaz Sharif. However, The News couldnt verify the same from independent sources but it is on record that chief justice LHC on Tuesday lifted the ban on inclusion of Raymond in the ECL.



Army, ISI, Punjab CM played the main role

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ jahangir
> Quaid said " I know Khotay sikay are in my pocket "
> Quaid had not said That I dont know


 
thnx for correction .......


----------



## Omar1984

*Shumaila kin threaten suicide*

FAISALABAD - The family members of Shumaila Kanwal, the widow of Muhammad Faheem who committed suicide, have threatened to end their lives in Lahore as a protest against the release of killer Raymond Davis. 

Muhammad Afzal, the uncle of Shumaila, while talking to TheNation Wednesday lamented that there was no law in the country. He alleged that both federal and provincial governments had manoeuvred to secure the release of Davis. 

&#8220;We never demanded Diyat. We want blood for blood,&#8221; he said.He said first Shumaila sacrificed her life and now we would commit collective suicide at the same spot where Faheem was shot dead by Davis in Lahore to mark our protest. He said his family was not provided justice. 
He denied that his family had reached any blood money deal. 

*&#8220;We did not accept any money nor did we pardon American killer,&#8221; he said adding that &#8220;we people are not for sale, we want blood for blood&#8221;. *

He said since the day one of the incident, both the federal and provincial governments were trying to release Davis but they could not do so, fearing a severe backlash from the public. But in the end, the government bowed down to the US pressure, he said adding that &#8220;our rulers are slaves of America.&#8221; 
Meanwhile, police on late Wednesday night have arrested Shumaila Kanwal&#8217;s disabled mother, her sister, uncles and other relatives after they collectively announced to commit suicide against the release of Raymond Davis. 

*Police conducted a raid at the residences of Shumaila&#8217;s relatives at Chak Jhumra and arrested them. Later, police shifted them to an unknown place. The family members of Shumaila announced to commit suicide at the spot where two citizens were shot dead by Raymond Davis after which police had arrested them.* 

Muhammad Afzal, uncle of Shumaila, before their arrest while talking to TheNation said after the release of Raymond David it was proved that there was no rule of law prevailing in the country. He alleged that the rulers and provincial law minister forcibly made the release of Davis.


Shumaila kin threaten suicide | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Omar1984 said:


> *Shumaila kin threaten suicide*
> 
> FAISALABAD - The family members of Shumaila Kanwal, the widow of Muhammad Faheem who committed suicide, have threatened to end their lives in Lahore as a protest against the release of killer Raymond Davis.
> 
> Muhammad Afzal, the uncle of Shumaila, while talking to TheNation Wednesday lamented that there was no law in the country. He alleged that both federal and provincial governments had manoeuvred to secure the release of Davis.
> 
> &#8220;We never demanded Diyat. We want blood for blood,&#8221; he said.He said first Shumaila sacrificed her life and now we would commit collective suicide at the same spot where Faheem was shot dead by Davis in Lahore to mark our protest. He said his family was not provided justice.
> He denied that his family had reached any blood money deal.
> 
> *&#8220;We did not accept any money nor did we pardon American killer,&#8221; he said adding that &#8220;we people are not for sale, we want blood for blood&#8221;. *
> 
> He said since the day one of the incident, both the federal and provincial governments were trying to release Davis but they could not do so, fearing a severe backlash from the public. But in the end, the government bowed down to the US pressure, he said adding that &#8220;our rulers are slaves of America.&#8221;
> Meanwhile, police on late Wednesday night have arrested Shumaila Kanwal&#8217;s disabled mother, her sister, uncles and other relatives after they collectively announced to commit suicide against the release of Raymond Davis.
> 
> *Police conducted a raid at the residences of Shumaila&#8217;s relatives at Chak Jhumra and arrested them. Later, police shifted them to an unknown place. The family members of Shumaila announced to commit suicide at the spot where two citizens were shot dead by Raymond Davis after which police had arrested them.*
> 
> Muhammad Afzal, uncle of Shumaila, before their arrest while talking to TheNation said after the release of Raymond David it was proved that there was no rule of law prevailing in the country. He alleged that the rulers and provincial law minister forcibly made the release of Davis.
> 
> 
> Shumaila kin threaten suicide | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


 
They also want their share of the money and green cards?


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pressure game... Bas


----------



## Omar1984

Mujeeb47 said:


> Great Deal...
> Waziristan Operation coming soon...
> Yahoo !!!


 
Lets see how many Pakistanis will now support Pakistan Army and ISI in any Waziristan operation now that they let the murderer Raymond Davis walk away free.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Abhi to ibtada-e-ishq hai rota hai kya...
Agay agay dakhiye hota hai kya...
Wah wah...


----------



## Abu Basit

Omar1984 said:


> Lets see how many Pakistanis will now support Pakistan Army and ISI in any Waziristan operation now that they let the murderer Raymond Davis walk away free.


 
no support for sold out traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

*Davis&#8217; release challenged in Lahore High Court*

The petition, filed by Barrister Iqbal Jafri, stated that the families of Faizan and Faheem were pressurised by the government into pardoning Davis.

The petitioner stated that Davis&#8217; pardoning and immediate release was in violation of the law.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Sharif family is expert in dealing...
They have deal with zia...
They have deal with agencies for IJI...
They have deal with Musharaf...
Now another episode...
Wel done Shahbaz Sharif...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

raheel1 said:


> Excellent post Mehru,
> 
> Besides what amuses me is that when the families of those departed appealed on several news channels, when their grief and their poverty was shown on the television and they appealed to the well off Pakistanis to help them financially, what did they get? I am told that the families of Faizan and Fahim had opened a joint account to get donations, guess how much did they get? A freaking Rs. 49,000 to be divided on two families.
> 
> When their families asked for help of their fellow countrymen, No one came to their rescue, And now that they have accepted blood money as they had no other choice, we all have joined the bandwagon to condemn them and call them names.
> 
> What hypocritical world do we live on?


 
It's not hypocrisy dear. It's not about Diyat or money or whatever. The question is did the state of Pakistan played it's role in this case??? Did the state of Pakistan supported the victims family or did it pressurized it to accept blood money. Did the state of Pakistan provided security to victim's family and if did then how one of the relative of victims family was poisoned? Don't you think it was a message from American and Pakistani establishment that accept blood money or else you will also meet the same fate. The question is when will state of Pakistan will end it's dubious role of licking America's feet for some dollars or arms and weapons. 

If state of Pakistan can't stop drone attacks on it's soil.
If state of Pakistan can't help it's citizens who were killed by RD
If state of Pakistan can't protect it's citizens from terrorist attacks thanks to their policy of licking America's feet, then why should we call ourselves as Pakistanis and why should we be proud of our nationality. What worthy this country has that we should even love it and admire it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

Water has gone above head...
No need for petition now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Thats what I was wondering... whats the point of petition now when the accused and the victims' family are out of the country and probably never coming back.


----------



## Spring Onion

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Kya problem hai yaar?
> 
> Maarne wala khush, marne waale ki family khush...to tum logon ko kya problem hai?


 
kyun ka bar bar karnay walon ko itnay paisay nahi milay na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Lets vote PML and PPP for another tenure...
Kaisa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

and oh BTW switch on to the news channels* the report is that the Money paid to the families was paid by Government of Pakistan from National kitty and they are also showing the papers and not taken from US*

so all those morons speaking about sale and all should keep quite


----------



## Rafael

Areesh said:


> It's not hypocrisy dear. It's not about Diyat or money or whatever. The question is did the state of Pakistan played it's role in this case??? Did the state of Pakistan supported the victims family or did it pressurized it to accept blood money. Did the state of Pakistan provided security to victim's family and if did then how one of the relative of victims family was poisoned? Don't you think it was a message from American and Pakistani establishment that accept blood money or else you will also meet the same fate. The question is when will state of Pakistan will end it's dubious role of licking America's feet for some dollars or arms and weapons.
> 
> If state of Pakistan can't stop drone attacks on it's soil.
> If state of Pakistan can't help it's citizens who were killed by RD
> If state of Pakistan can't protect it's citizens from terrorist attacks thanks to their policy of licking America's feet, then why should we call ourselves as Pakistanis and why should we be proud of our nationality. What worthy this country has that we should even love it and admire it.



Areesh, all of what you have written above is true. My point is neither the Govt. and nor the people of this country played their part right. I was referring to the posters who were accusing the mothers to have sold their sons for money.


----------



## Spring Onion

Omar1984 said:


> Lets see how many Pakistanis will now support Pakistan Army and ISI in any Waziristan operation now that they let the murderer Raymond Davis walk away free.


 
there had been little support for operations in waziristan from Urban areas of Pakistan or to say from those elites who can only use any situation for wielding their propaganda .

this case is not the driver for any such operation.
it was looming for last many years not due to RD issue


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pressure game madam jana... The family were pressurized...


----------



## Tin Man

Jana said:


> and oh BTW switch on to the news channels* the report is that the Money paid to the families was paid by Government of Pakistan from National kitty and they are also showing the papers and not taken from US*
> 
> so all those morons speaking about sale and all should keep quite



*So...the actual perpetrators never bothered to even pay the blood money?!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> kyun ka bar bar karnay walon ko itnay paisay nahi milay na.


 
par aapko kon sey miley hai,phir bhi aap khush ho


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ jana
Paisa b hum ne pay kiya...
Chora b hum ne...
Wah wah...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Apas ki baat &#8211; 16th march 2011

all the points of najam sethi got right here,
he already xplained wat happened last night in earlier episode........
he has said abt deal b/w isi and cia,few exchanges took places b/w them.
all parties are involved in this with isi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jana said:


> and oh BTW switch on to the news channels* the report is that the Money paid to the families was paid by Government of Pakistan from National kitty and they are also showing the papers and not taken from US*
> 
> so all those morons speaking about sale and all should keep quite


 
And you are proud of it!!! Americans took their guy and it was Pakistan who had to pay for the blood money!!! Wow. Superb country we live in.... Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

I wonder why guard of honour was not given to RD ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Tin Man said:


> *So...the actual perpetrators never bothered to even pay the blood money?!*


 
Obviously I already told you guys yesterday. Pakistani blood isn't worthy enough to be compensated by American money. 

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




Mujeeb47 said:


> I wonder why guard of honour was not given to RD ?


 
We should have awarded him with Sitara e Jurrat also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Basit

Prism said:


> par aapko kon sey miley hai,phir bhi aap khush ho


 
pakistan army , politicians, journalists all get paid for providing their valuable services~ hope now you get it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Tax of worth 20 crore was paid by our government for release of American spy...
Nice...
Very nice...


----------



## Spring Onion

Mujeeb47 said:


> Pressure game madam jana... The family were pressurized...


 
if i dont want to have a deal no one can pressurise me above all if the pressure is going to give two dozen people of two poor families a good future good life and a safe environment then be it that way.

a good deal. the families are happy but only those are in problem who's agendas to cash the situation for own interests have been dashed to ground.


we all should mind our own business. btw the deal was done many days back why the blabbering now


----------



## bc040400065

Areesh said:


> And you are proud of it!!! Americans took their guy and it was Pakistan who had to pay for the blood money!!! Wow. Superb country we live in.... Keep it up.


 
I must say i m ashamed of my nationality today. I think i should also change my signature ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Abu Basit said:


> pakistan army , politicians, journalists all get paid for providing their valuable services~ hope now you get it!


 
it means jana shah also have something hidden in her pockets
i saw no trolling by her last day,something fishy


----------



## Spring Onion

Tin Man said:


> *So...the actual perpetrators never bothered to even pay the blood money?!*


 
We preferred to pay ourself to end any BS emotional ranting by idiots against our country thats what news channels are reporting so all those morons who are talking about taking money from US should keep their mouths shut


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yes , of course , RD deserves Sitara-e-Jurat.


----------



## Spring Onion

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ jana
> Paisa b hum ne pay kiya...
> Chora b hum ne...
> Wah wah...


 paisay hum nay iss liaye pay kiay ka emotional logon ki ghaiart ko dhajka na pohanchay


----------



## Abu Basit

Areesh said:


> And you are proud of it!!! Americans took their guy and it was Pakistan who had to pay for the blood money!!! Wow. Superb country we live in.... Keep it up.


 
bay'ghairats have nothing to do with dignity & honor.

obviously those getting $$$$ will be proud of whatever america does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

raheel1 said:


> Areesh, all of what you have written above is true. My point is neither the Govt. and nor the people of this country played their part right. I was referring to the posters who were accusing the mothers to have sold their sons for money.


 
There is no better way to describe it, Raymond Davis didn't kill someone in an accident, it wasn't even reckless negligence, where taking blood money may be deemed suitable, it was intentional murder. There is no concept of forgiving anybody after taking money. This is a seedha seedha case of khokla zameer or laanti kirdaars.


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> par aapko kon sey miley hai,phir bhi aap khush ho


 
lolz ap 23 logon ki life achai honay jaa rahi ha tau main kyun jalon bakyun ki tarha.

these people are just burning because agendas of liberal extremists as well as conservative extremists have been failed by this step.


----------



## Mujeeb47

I think journalists were well aware of this deal. But they sew their lips after their mouths were filled with money.


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> bay'ghairats have nothing to do with dignity & honor.
> 
> obviously those getting $$$$ will be proud of whatever america does.


 
You are the biggest of them. now shut up and stop your bakwas personal attacks. you guys are the ones who are using innocent people for extremism by instigating anti-US hate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## origin eagle

Pakistan government should know what they had done


----------



## Manas

Areesh said:


> And you are proud of it!!! Americans took their guy and it was Pakistan who had to pay for the blood money!!! Wow. Superb country we live in.... Keep it up.



*Pardon her ,you know she isn't good in logical analysis.*


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> it means jana shah also have something hidden in her pockets
> i saw no trolling by her last day,something fishy


 
bwahahahahahahahah yeh if you speak against US then you are ISI agent and if you support release of RD and the praise the decision of victim families then you are CIA agent .

lolzzz ahh well never knew i was that skillful and able to be picked by them for the job


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Jigs said:


> Yes but only murder charges were filed so it allowed for the law to happen had they in turn filed terrorism or espionage charges he wouldn't be acquitted from those since that would have nothing to do with the family. As far as the Visa part this is not proven so can not be brought in.


 
This is not correct... There was also the case of possessing an illegal firearm... for which he could have been jailed up to 7 years... he was fined a petty 20 000 Rs instead!!!


----------



## Abu Basit

Mujeeb47 said:


> I think journalists were well aware of this deal. But they sew their lips after their mouths were filled with money.


 
yes they are part of the status quo and don't let go any opportunity and some of them have gone low to the extent that they see Pakistanis protesting as emotional brigade.


----------



## Spring Onion

Manas said:


> *Pardon her ,you know she isn't in logical analysis.*


 
lolzzz yeh in view of Indians it would have been more logical to abuse US??? 

anyway refrain from personal attacks you are nobody to open your mouth about me . now stick to the topic


----------



## Roybot

I don't think Pakistan Government paid the money, American government transferred the money/cancelled some debt to Pakistan Government, which in turn made the payment to the families on behalf of the Americans. You guys seriously didn't expect a White House cheque did you?


----------



## MZUBAIR

ALL BROTHERS ARE BURNING THEIR BLOOD.........
LET ME TELL U THAT, THERE IS NO DOUBT THAT GOVERNMENT PLAYED CLEVERLY..........BUT THE TRUTH IS THAT IN OUR CONSTITUTION IF A PERSON CHARGED ON MURDER THEN HE WILL BE FACE THREE KINDS OF PUNISHMENTS.

FIRST: DEATH SENTENCE.
SECOND: LIFE TIME JAIL.
THIRD: OFFENDER CAN TAKE BLOOD MONEY AND TAKE BACK THE CASE.

NOW, WTS WRONG IN THAT IF THEY TOOK 3RD OPTION .


----------



## justanobserver

roy_gourav said:


> I don't think Pakistan Government paid the money, American government transferred the money/cancelled some debt to Pakistan Government, which in turn made the payment to the families on behalf of the Americans. You guys seriously didn't expect a White House cheque did you?


 
I thought Saudi Arabia paid the money. I think I read that a few pages back


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> yes they are part of the status quo and don't let go any opportunity and some of them have gone low to the extent that they see Pakistanis protesting as emotional brigade.


 
Brigade is relatively a big unit the emotional ones and vested interests are not even two dozen.

just go and check few lawyers have boycotted and making their clients suffer despite the fact they are charging them.

few JI goons are on road count them you can on finger tips not more than 20 people.


----------



## Rafael

Asim Aquil said:


> There is no better way to describe it, Raymond Davis didn't kill someone in an accident, it wasn't even reckless negligence, where taking blood money may be deemed suitable, it was intentional murder. There is no concept of forgiving anybody after taking money. This is a seedha seedha case of khokla zameer or laanti kirdaars.


 
Maybe thats true but then what would have they got by pursuing this case? More pressure from Provincial / Federal Govts, More threats and possibly attempts of murders, and empty _naarey baazi_ from Pakistani Awaam without any substantial help. Asim, just have a look around you and see how many of our heroes are living their life like its some sort of punishment for them. A couple of weeks ago I read a story of some policeman who caught a suicide bomber and instead of getting rewarded by the public and the Govt, he lost his job and lost his son too. That is how we treat our heroes. So nothing surprising here that the family chose to have blood money rather than hoping against the hope to get some support from the Govt or their fellow countrymen.


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> You are the biggest of them. now shut up and stop your bakwas personal attacks. you guys are the ones who are using innocent people for extremism by instigating anti-US hate



i didn't responded to your post so i think you should shut up as when you speak 'america america' comes out of you.

look how concerned is Miss Jana for the Americans that she doesn't like anti-US sentiments.

now let me ask, how much do u get paid $$$$ for justifying and protecting your lord America.


----------



## Spring Onion

roy_gourav said:


> I don't think Pakistan Government paid the money, American government transferred the money/cancelled some debt to Pakistan Government, which in turn made the payment to the families on behalf of the Americans. You guys seriously didn't expect a White House cheque did you?


 So far in this case NO we dint.


rest other points were there before this case. so now linking everything to it is just exaggeration


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

MZUBAIR said:


> ALL BROTHERS ARE BURNING THEIR BLOOD.........
> LET ME TELL U THAT, THERE IS NO DOUBT THAT GOVERNMENT PLAYED CLEVERLY..........BUT THE TRUTH IS THAT IN OUR CONSTITUTION IF A PERSON CHARGED ON MURDER THEN HE WILL BE FACE THREE KINDS OF PUNISHMENTS.
> 
> FIRST: DEATH SENTENCE.
> SECOND: LIFE TIME JAIL.
> THIRD: OFFENDER CAN TAKE BLOOD MONEY AND TAKE BACK THE CASE.
> 
> NOW, WTS WRONG IN THAT IF THEY TOOK 3RD OPTION .



Sharia is invalid?

Using the Sharia helped both the US and Pakistan.

None can complain, more so the fundamentalists and the orthodox.

Only the secular people, can.

The case is closed as per Sharia.

Yet, it has allowed those who have plotted against Pakistan to go scot free.

The only issue is how can balance Sharia and what should have been done for those who work against Pakistan?

It has open up an escape route for anti Pakistan elements shooting around and still Pakistan not being able to do anything, thanks to the provisions, that are legal, in Sharia!!


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Asim Aquil said:


> However you look at it, blood money law marwa gaya...
> 
> This nation needs to realize that 99.99% of Islamic laws are actually the tribal laws of Arabia, made by the simple people of those days. The world has changed, you need more technical laws which are fair.
> 
> Releasing a murderer for money to their relatives is not fair. The dead does not get justice. If your law is unjust, your law is no good.
> 
> Islam ka rona, rona chordoh, Pakistani ho, Pakistan ke liay sochna shuru karo. Avval, Aakhir Pakistan.


 
I have to admit... It was a brilliant move... All this happened because Islam is a joke for the ruling elite and the advocates of secularism... Half Islam does not deliver justice... this is well known by everyone...

but then when Islam does come back...

People like Raymond Davis will be hanged in public and their bodies left to hang for days...


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> Brigade is relatively a big unit the emotional ones and vested interests are not even two dozen.
> 
> just go and check few lawyers have boycotted and making their clients suffer despite the fact they are charging them.
> 
> few JI goons are on road count them you can on finger tips not more than 20 people.



obviously the $$$$$$ have blinded the bay'ghairat brigade else the reaction even in this forum is very clear.

yeah we see few goons on internet as well serving their lord America.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Abu Basit said:


> i didn't responded to your post so i think you should shut up as when you speak 'america america' comes out of you.
> 
> look how concerned is Miss Jana for the Americans that she doesn't like anti-US sentiments.
> 
> now let me ask, how much do u get paid $$$$ for justifying and protecting your lord America.


 

Not everyone is paid... some work for free due to their mental slavery... the useful idiots

and no I m not talking about sister Jana here... You know who you are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

I wonder what kind of deal ISI, Pakistan Army, and Pakistan government got for releasing Raymond Davis.

It must be huge because just a few weeks ago I read that there were tensions between CIA and ISI over the Raymond Davis case, and now the victims' families have been missing for two days and Sharif brothers left to London. ISI must have been involved and a deal between CIA and ISI had to be made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Jana said:


> lolzzz yeh in view of Indians it would have been more logical to abuse US???
> 
> anyway refrain from personal attacks you are nobody to open your mouth about me . now stick to the topic



Sorry, if i offended you . I take back my words .Keep enlightening us with your logical points. 

You have been making quite mind bogglingly points since last night.


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Basit said:


> i didn't responded to your post so i think you should shut up as when you speak 'america america' comes out of you.
> 
> *look how concerned is Miss Jana for the Americans that she doesn't like anti-US sentiments.*
> 
> now let me ask, how much do u get paid $$$$ for justifying and protecting your lord America.




lolzzz *thats NONE of your business.*

and if a person stoops too low to resort to low language then i dont expect anything logical from that person none other than emotional rants which will settle down in few days.
if you are so much true to your words just come on road put a placard in protest have a pic and post on forum so we all should salute your ghairat otherwise stop putting fire by rhetoric


----------



## Awesome

raheel1 said:


> Maybe thats true but then what would have they got by pursuing this case? More pressure from Provincial / Federal Govts, More threats and possibly attempts of murders, and empty _naarey baazi_ from Pakistani Awaam without any substantial help. Asim, just have a look around you and see how many of our heroes are living their life like its some sort of punishment for them. A couple of weeks ago I read a story of some policeman who caught a suicide bomber and instead of getting rewarded by the public and the Govt, he lost his job and lost his son too. That is how we treat our heroes. So nothing surprising here that the family chose to have blood money rather than hoping against the hope to get some support from the Govt or their fellow countrymen.


 
Khatam kardoh mulk phir, if there is no faida in fighting for it.


----------



## Jackdaws

Whoa - is this thread hot or what? 

Anyway - this is the most ridiculous set of laws I have ever heard of. It basically means that a person can get away with murder if he or she is rich enough. And here is the kicker for the Pakistani population - The Govt., the Military, the Opposition as well as the judiciary colluded to let this guy get away with murdering Pakistani civilians in Pakistan.


----------



## Awesome

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> I have to admit... It was a brilliant move... All this happened because Islam is a joke for the ruling elite and the advocates of secularism... Half Islam does not deliver justice... this is well known by everyone...
> 
> but then when Islam does come back...
> 
> People like Raymond Davis will be hanged in public and their bodies left to hang for days...



Islam main nukss nahi ho sakta, toh yeh kese hogaya?


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> lolzzz *thats NONE of your business.*
> 
> and if a person stoops too low to resort to low language then i dont expect anything logical from that person none other than emotional rants which will settle down in few days.
> if you are so much true to your words just come on road put a placard in protest have a pic and post on forum so we all should salute your ghairat otherwise stop putting fire by rhetoric


 
*Miss Jana concerned over anti- US sentiments speaks alot*..... (serving like a royal subject)

don't worry, inshaAllah i'll be there tomorrow afte Jumah prayer and i don't need to post my pic's for show off as i'm not a journalist specially the paid ones!


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

enough with the Davis Shenanigans, fighting over online forums is a sucker's game and it doesn't change anything ,Come on People deal with it, Tomorrow is just another day... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> lolzzz *thats NONE of your business.*
> 
> and if a person stoops too low to resort to low language then i dont expect anything logical from that person none other than emotional rants which will settle down in few days.
> if you are so much true to your words just come on road put a placard in protest have a pic and post on forum so we all should salute your ghairat otherwise stop putting fire by rhetoric


 
Jana, the fact that you're being more holier than the pope, is very obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoseDK

Hahah jana is not defending Americans. She is just trying to protect honour and dignity among the Indian members that somehow this is good for pakistan and Indians have no upper hand to ridicule pakistan. 

So even if it means that she has to take the wrong side, she will never let us all believe that *Her pakistan has let her down. * For, the very pakistan that she has wasted so much of Years and 10000+ posts here on PDF, fighting Bharat and bhartis, she cant let Indians win. Psycology, period.

She can go to any level, just to make sure that she is not ridiculed by the Indians. 

Praising the release of RD, Bringing Bhopal gas tragedy is just one of such lower levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Basit

Asim Aquil said:


> Islam main nukss nahi ho sakta, toh yeh kese hogaya?


 
yey hamarey wafadar hukmaranun sey pucheyn.

btw, had it been Islam, he would have been sitting duck .


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Asim,

Some assume that they are holier than thou.

Delusions!

Why bother?

Drone attacks does shatter the nerve and mental balance.


----------



## Awesome

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> I have to admit... It was a brilliant move... All this happened because Islam is a joke for the ruling elite and the advocates of secularism... Half Islam does not deliver justice... this is well known by everyone...
> 
> but then when Islam does come back...
> 
> People like Raymond Davis will be hanged in public and their bodies left to hang for days...


 
Make your laws fair and for the betterment of Pakistan. Being fair and better for Pakistan can never be against Islam. 1400 year old nasihatein leke chalo ge toh tumhara Islam aur tumhara Pakistan humesha mukablay main hi rahay ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Manas said:


> Sorry, if i offended you . I take back my words .Keep enlightening us with your logical points.
> 
> You have been making quite mind bogglingly points since last night.


 
whats there which you dint understand?? 

The country is facing grave problems. The families were poor, they and state made a deal which made their lives far better than living a poverty stricken mohala/colony. Pakistan could not had kept RD for long and they had to released him after all but what would had happened in that case?? A. Families would not have paid more than 5 lakhs by govt to shut their mouth. The religious parties as well as anti-PPP and so on parties would have created problems in the country. If you had kept him for years you would have faced more tension between US and Pakistan which would have added to many problems.

Individuals can be emotional but when it comes to actions nobody would have come on roads just for standing against US trust me its the reality.

just look at this forum here we are allowed to bash Islam in an effort to show the fora as enlightened and 'secular' because its visited by a massive number of foreigners so we are worried at our image now tell me was it ok to put the entire country under the sword for merely rhetoric of "ghirat"

legal intricacies are used for finding ways for coming out of mess all around the world nothing wrong.


----------



## Abu Basit

this was expected!
*
Judge who heard Davis case goes on leave*
Updated at: 1246 PST, Thursday, March 17, 2011

LAHORE: Additional district and sessions judge (ASJ) Yousuf Ojla, who conducted hearing of US national Raymond Davis in a double murder case, has gone on leave, Geo News reported on Thursday.Judge Yousuf Ojla did not come to the court, the sources said. They added that the judge has gone on leave due to personal engagements.Earlier, Judicial Magistrate Aniq Anwar met additional district and sessions judge. Aniq had conducted hearing of Raymond in .... Full Story


----------



## Awesome

BoseDK said:


> Hahah jana is not defending Americans. She is just trying to protect honour and dignity among the Indian members that somehow this is good for pakistan and Indians have no upper hand to ridicule pakistan.
> 
> So even if it means that she has to take the wrong side, she will never let us all believe that *Her pakistan has let her down. *
> 
> She can go to any level, just to make sure that she is not ridiculed by the Indians.
> 
> Praising the release of RD is just one such lower level.


 
That is the problem, Pakistan can get destroyed as long as India does not get the upper hand?

Pakistan can get destroyed, Islaami kanoon just should be followed.

Pakistan can get destroyed, intl. pressure should not be there...

Buzdilli.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Abu Basit said:


> *Miss Jana concerned over anti- US sentiments speaks alot*..... (serving like a royal subject)
> 
> don't worry, inshaAllah i'll be there tomorrow afte Jumah prayer and i don't need to post my pic's for show off as i'm not a journalist specially the paid ones!


 
If you read Jana's previous posts, you would know she is not pro-american. However, she is very Pro-Pakistan and thats why I enjoy reading her posts.


----------



## Awesome

Abu Basit said:


> yey hamarey wafadar hukmaranun sey pucheyn.
> 
> btw, had it been Islam, he would have been sitting duck .


 
Keseeeee? Tab bhi khoon baha (oops rishwat I mean) dete aur chura lejatay.


----------



## Awesome

Omar1984 said:


> If you read Jana's previous posts, you would know she is not pro-american. However, she is very Pro-Pakistan and thats why I enjoy reading her posts.


 
Acting pro-Pakistani and being pro-Pakistani are two different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

if the parties involved have reached an understanding to solve the issue....tou Indians ko kyon itni mirchain lag rahi hain ?


----------



## Omar1984

BoseDK said:


> Hahah jana is not defending Americans. She is just trying to protect honour and dignity among the Indian members that somehow this is good for pakistan and Indians have no upper hand to ridicule pakistan.
> 
> So even if it means that she has to take the wrong side, she will never let us all believe that *Her pakistan has let her down. *
> 
> She can go to any level, just to make sure that she is not ridiculed by the Indians.
> 
> Praising the release of RD, Bringing Bhopal gas tragedy is just one of such lower levels.


 

ISI and Pakistan Army would not let Raymond Davis walk free without a good deal from the U.S.

Maybe U.S. has finally agreed to an indian-free Afghanistan by Pakistan letting Davis go.


----------



## azharjamal

I must say that there is no leadership in Pakistan. There is no ways to submit our emotions, there is no way to do collective.
See the behavior of our so called Pakistani politicians, We are remain same until we will not be UNITED.
Please my bothers BE UNITED, BE a NATION and BE a PAKISTANI


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Jana, the fact that you're being more holier than the pope, is very obvious.


 
Asim atleast i dont abuse people here. he can vent his anger but he has no right to call me beghairat. he himself must be one if calls me one

as far as your anger is concerned you are only targeting the faith and not the case so accept the fact you know it well also.

coming back to topic: all those who are only crying ghairat and honour what logical points they are presenting here? they should come up with possible legal points here and tell us how could we had kept him and punish or otherwise.

earlier we all were saying the case must be fought in Pakistani court under our own law so when it was done now we have issue with everything.


----------



## Ahmad

Glorious Resolve said:


> Not everybody- it is not applicable to Non- Muslims-
> Its just like Zakat is not applicable to Non- Muslims- but they have to pay Jizya-


 
dont you think citizens of the same country would be treated differnetly according to diya then? forget about RD for now.


----------



## Awesome

raheel1 said:


> Maybe thats true but then what would have they got by pursuing this case? More pressure from Provincial / Federal Govts, More threats and possibly attempts of murders, and empty _naarey baazi_ from Pakistani Awaam without any substantial help. Asim, just have a look around you and see how many of our heroes are living their life like its some sort of punishment for them. A couple of weeks ago I read a story of some policeman who caught a suicide bomber and instead of getting rewarded by the public and the Govt, he lost his job and lost his son too. That is how we treat our heroes. So nothing surprising here that the family chose to have blood money rather than hoping against the hope to get some support from the Govt or their fellow countrymen.


----------



## Abu Basit

Asim Aquil said:


> Keseeeee? Tab bhi khoon baha (oops rishwat I mean) dete aur chura lejatay.


 
this was not a simple case of murder.

you ask me, he should had been tried under hiraba but we aren't Islamic state so no point discussing it.


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> Asim atleast i dont abuse people here. he can vent his anger but he has no right to call me beghairat. he himself must be one if calls me one
> 
> as far as your anger is concerned you are only targeting the faith and not the case so accept the fact you know it well also.
> 
> coming back to topic: all those who are only crying ghairat and honour what logical points they are presenting here? they should come up with possible legal points here and tell us how could we had kept him and punish or otherwise.
> 
> earlier we all were saying the case must be fought in Pakistani court under our own law so when it was done now we have issue with everything.


 
stop your crocodile tears and show where i said that jana is a bay'ghairat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Omar1984 said:


> *ISI and Pakistan Army would not let Raymond Davis walk free without a good deal from the U.S*.
> 
> Maybe, an indian-free Afghanistan.


 
well the thing is that he is'nt going to be treated as a hero in U.S. They are going to scold him for his stupidity at first. . 

And I am sure that after some time he will be one of the missing persons of the U.S. People like these spill out secrets; which the U.S will stop at any cost. .


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Acting pro-Pakistani and being pro-Pakistani are two different things.


 
 and you are acting as former here Asim.


thank God my record is very clean as far as my country is concerned and FYI i am blacklisted in US book  but the fact here is RD is released for good and US has no fault in it.

Now you are free to call me Pro-US or whatever i dont care.


----------



## Abu Basit

Omar1984 said:


> If you read Jana's previous posts, you would know she is not pro-american. However, she is very Pro-Pakistan and thats why I enjoy reading her posts.


 
maybe this is something new, being Pro-Pakistani with concerns over anti-US sentiments.


----------



## BoseDK

Jana dear just remember what happened to you in the Fake Wikileaks thread, and now just back off.  

You cant just get away by taking wrong sides.

Let some good sense prevail in you.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Islamic law was not used. Pressure law was used.
Insaf nai dollar chaiye bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Jackdaws said:


> Whoa - is this thread hot or what?
> 
> Anyway - this is the most ridiculous set of laws I have ever heard of. It basically means that a person can get away with murder if he or she is rich enough. And here is the kicker for the Pakistani population - The Govt., the Military, the Opposition as well as the judiciary colluded to let this guy get away with murdering Pakistani civilians in Pakistan.


 
NO if the families dont agree to it you cant get away even if you are rich. and we here in NWFP/KP has proven it we can get you killed more than talking money to settle the score


----------



## Awesome

Jana said:


> Asim atleast i dont abuse people here. he can vent his anger but he has no right to call me beghairat. he himself must be one if calls me one
> 
> as far as your anger is concerned you are only targeting the faith and not the case so accept the fact you know it well also.


Go back 50 days of this case on the forum and you'll see I had given a total danda for the sake of Pakistan. I'm NOT targeting Islam, I'm targeting people who are weakening Pakistan by introducing anti-Pakistan laws.



> coming back to topic: all those who are only crying ghairat and honour what logical points they are presenting here? they should come up with possible legal points here and tell us how could we had kept him and punish or otherwise.


If you need points to understand how much a raping Pakistan's right to even exist has gotten, then you got bigger issues than someone calling you beghairat.



> earlier we all were saying the case must be fought in Pakistani court under our own law so when it was done now we have issue with everything.


 
The case was not fought in Pakistani law, Pakistani Tribal Islami law only gave him a nice clean exit.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Jana said:


> Asim atleast i dont abuse people here. he can vent his anger but he has no right to call me beghairat. he himself must be one if calls me one
> 
> as far as your anger is concerned you are only targeting the faith and not the case so accept the fact you know it well also.
> 
> coming back to topic: all those who are only crying ghairat and honour what logical points they are presenting here? they should come up with possible legal points here and tell us how could we had kept him and punish or otherwise.
> 
> earlier we all were saying the case must be fought in Pakistani court under our own law so when it was done now we have issue with everything.


 
you are right. I am with you. GO JANA GO !!


----------



## Spring Onion

BoseDK said:


> Jana dear just remember what happened to you in the Fake Wikileaks thread, and now just back off.
> 
> You cant just get away by taking wrong sides.
> 
> Let some good sense prevail in you.



lolzzz Indians are trying hard to force us to ABUSE US.

LOLZZ WHAT happened dear bharati earlier when RD was arrested by Pakistan you Indians were calling Pakistan wrong and now you are calling US a wrong side.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Asim Aquil said:


> Islam main nukss nahi ho sakta, toh yeh kese hogaya?


 
Bhai Asim... This is not Islam... it is twisted Islam... Look think about it for a second... 

Taliban... Islam?
Saudi Arabia... Islam?
Pakistan... Islam?

Now think again...

Relatives of the murdered openly saying in the media that they want blood for blood...

Then they suddenly disappear...

Then we find that Davis has been released after paying blood money!!! 

Pakistan must be the only country in the world where such a case which attracted so much public anger and scrutiny and obvious media attention came to end so abruptly... I work close to the criminal court of justice in Ireland and every day I see the national media people carrying their cameras reporting the smallest of the crime cases for their news... yet in this case of such huge proportions, no one even saw a court proceeding... There is something horribly wrong with this picture... what happened man?? You sell out the very dignity of Pakistan in such a manner?? and we thought we were finally making a stand on an issue... Every self respecting person today with the smallest bit of love for Pakistan in his heart must have been hurt today... We are going to be pushed around on this in western countries... I m already preparing myself how to deal with the comments from my co workers over this... It has been a sad day... and it has nothing to do with Islam... believe me, it was not a simple case of murder as they are trying to present it...

One also wonders where the family went?? Are we sure that they were nt kidnapped and gunned down in some desert??

There should have been a degree of openness in this case with public being kept aware of the proceedings...


----------



## Manas

Asim Aquil said:


> Keseeeee? Tab bhi khoon baha (oops rishwat I mean) dete aur chura lejatay.



@jana 

we understand the compulsions Pakistan had with this case.
You entitled to your view telling how and why it happened. But what happened isn't necessarily right.

people in general including Pakistanis are angry because the dead didn't get justice. you have to respect that feeling . The way you are defending the deal is unpalatable when emotions are running high.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Americans has won another one.

They have used Islamic law and has mocked all!

Sad.

The ends of Sharia indeed has been met!

The ends of justice met?

Somewhat reminds me of the saying - getting away with murder!!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Aj apni ouqat pta lag gai hai...
Insaf nai dollar chaiye bas


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Bhai Asim... This is not Islam... it is twisted Islam... Look think about it for a second...
> 
> Taliban... Islam?
> Saudi Arabia... Islam?
> Pakistan... Islam?
> 
> Now think again...
> 
> Relatives of the murdered openly saying in the media that they want blood for blood...
> 
> Then they suddenly disappear...
> 
> Then we find that Davis has been released after paying blood money!!!
> 
> Pakistan must be the only country in the world where such a case which attracted so much public anger and scrutiny and obvious media attention came to end so abruptly... I work close to the criminal court of justice in Ireland and every day I see the national media people carrying their cameras reporting the smallest of the crime cases for their news... yet in this case of such huge proportions, no one even saw a court proceeding... There is something horribly wrong with this picture... what happened man?? You sell out the very dignity of Pakistan in such a manner?? and we thought we were finally making a stand on an issue... Every self respecting person today with the smallest bit of love for Pakistan in his heart must have been hurt today... We are going to be pushed around on this in western countries... I m already preparing myself how to deal with the comments from my co workers over this... It has been a sad day... and it has nothing to do with Islam... believe me, it was not a simple case of murder as they are trying to present it...
> 
> One also wonders where the family went?? Are we sure that they were nt kidnapped and gunned down in some desert??
> 
> There should have been a degree of openness in this case with public being kept aware of the proceedings...


 
a very valid point!!


----------



## BoseDK

Jana said:


> lolzzz Indians are trying hard to force us to ABUSE US.
> 
> LOLZZ WHAT happened dear bharati earlier when RD was arrested by Pakistan you Indians were calling Pakistan wrong and now you are calling US a wrong side.



As I said you Anti-Indiasm, your time and posts in PDF are at stake here, I dont expect any decency in your attitude either.


----------



## BoseDK

The right way was that GOP should have provided evidence of diplomatic immunity of RD to the courts and couts should have freed him instead. Rather than this luka chuphi ka khel. Telling one thing and doing exactly another.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Americans has won another one.
> 
> They have used Islamic law and has mocked all!
> 
> Sad.
> 
> The ends of Sharia indeed has been met!
> 
> The ends of justice met?
> 
> Somewhat reminds me of the saying - getting away with murder!!


 
look the problem is not about forgiving Davis. The problem is about the controversial statements by the family of the dead. . .

First they say that they want Davis dead. And then media announces that the family of the dead have immigrated to U.S and have taken Deeat (Blood Money). . 

That must be checked. .

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




BoseDK said:


> The right way was that GOP should have provided evidence of diplomatic immunity of RD to the courts and couts should have freed him instead. Rather than this luka chuphi ka khel. Telling one thing and doing exactly another.


 
HE WAS NOT A DIPLOMAT!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Jana shah was indeed pro-Pakistani , is pro-Pakistani and will be pro-Pakistani.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## senselesstalk

Guys A Small Doubt .. Hope You can clear it to me..

If in place of raymond davis, an indian is there, would the same outcome would have been accepted by the public, much like this outcome ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoseDK

Hey jana any of your relatives want to go to US?? Then Get yourself shot by an American in pakistan and you have it.

Isnt this what you have been supporting in the past 85 pages? Am I right?

Edit:- Now, what is the definition of being Bay-Gairat?? Anyone?


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Asim Aquil said:


> Make your laws fair and for the betterment of Pakistan. Being fair and better for Pakistan can never be against Islam. 1400 year old nasihatein leke chalo ge toh tumhara Islam aur tumhara Pakistan humesha mukablay main hi rahay ga.


 
again Asim... no one wants you to ride camels (unless if you want to for fun)... It is the modern age... but then...

Interest based economy remains evil in Islam
Charity remains good in Islam...

This was the case 1400 years ago and remains the case today... and shall remain the case after another 1400 years (if the world lasts that long)

Hope you understand... We have no confrontation with those who want Pakistan to progress... We are only saying that this can be done using the teachings of Islam... not without them

But for this to happen... our educated youth has to come on the ground and take leadership of the sons and daughters of Islam... so that we can leave behind the Mullahs... and work for progress on Islamic principles...


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

One has to judge issues not with the way their spleen reacts, but by the merits of the case.

In this case, the Americans have made a mockery of Pakistan and their Sharia Laws.

They have most ingenuously used it. None can complains and in fact, many of those who are of the fundamentalist mould would rejoice that Sharia has triumphed. They sadly forget that justice was not done even if Sharia has been upheld and Pakistan is open to further attacks and none can go against this Sharia judgement!

It becomes an open season!!

Imagine there are people supporting that it is good that those who work against Pakistan and kill Pakistanis are doing a jolly good stuff just because the Sharia frees them!


----------



## Jackdaws

Jana said:


> NO if the families dont agree to it you cant get away even if you are rich. and we here in NWFP/KP has proven it we can get you killed more than talking money to settle the score


 
Well, it is not the families' decision to make - the state must uphold justice. The point is that you CAN get away with murder in Pakistan if you are rich - this case is a clear example.


----------



## Riz

Good time for Zardari to earn some money from musharif through this Diyat Law (Blood money of Bainzeer) , how much he will accept ? & my seven slute to Pasha, Keyani , & Iftikhar Ch sb for reminding us the importance of Americans.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> again Asim... no one wants you to ride camels (unless if you want to for fun)... It is the modern age... but then...
> 
> Interest based economy remains evil in Islam
> Charity remains good in Islam...
> 
> This was the case 1400 years ago and remains the case today... and shall remain the case after another 1400 years (if the world lasts that long)
> 
> Hope you understand... We have no confrontation with those who want Pakistan to progress... We are only saying that this can be done using the teachings of Islam... not without them
> 
> But for this to happen... our educated youth has to come on the ground and take leadership of the sons and daughters of Islam... so that we can leave behind the Mullahs... and work for progress on Islamic principles...



What would be your suggestions?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Mirza
The family was pressurized.p
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

riz1978 said:


> Good time for Zardari to earn some money from musharif through this Diyat Law (Blood money of Bainzeer) , how much he will accept ? & my seven slute to Pasha, Keyani , & Iftikhar Ch sb for reminding us the importance of Americans.


 
How much did the victims' families take and then went to the US?


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Go back 50 days of this case on the forum and you'll see I had given a total danda for the sake of Pakistan. I'm NOT targeting Islam, I'm targeting people who are weakening Pakistan by introducing anti-Pakistan laws.



All of you are part of support to these laws keeping in view all political parties supported it. and if you go back 50 days and read my posts i was equally vocal and it was liberal fundos who were calling me and other Pakistanis as conspirators against US




> If you need points to understand how much a raping Pakistan's right to even exist has gotten, then you got bigger issues than someone calling you beghairat.



 IF you failed to put forward logical legal explanation other than use of word ghairat and beghairat then i feel you guys have bigger issues 



> The case was not fought in Pakistani law, Pakistani Tribal Islami law only gave him a nice clean exit.



praise yourself for your democracy rehtoric for your democratic parties had endorsed it as part of your constitution and oh dont tell me they dont have gust to change it.

and this shows you are only targeting the faith by calling Islam as tribal custom. if so then suggest what faith is not tribal and Pakistan should adopt it


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

BoseDK said:


> Hey jana any of your relatives want to go to US?? Then Get yourself shot by an American in pakistan and you have it.
> 
> Isnt this what you have been supporting in the past 85 pages? Am I right?
> 
> Edit:- What is the definition of being Bay-Gairat?? Anyone?


 
the issue is not about the Blood Money. . The thing we ask our government and courts is that why was'nt he charged for the espionage??


----------



## Spring Onion

Jackdaws said:


> Well, it is not the families' decision to make - the state must uphold justice. The point is that you CAN get away with murder in Pakistan if you are rich - this case is a clear example.


 
many poor had also got away even without paying money under this law when victim families pardoned the killers.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Mirza
> The family was pressurized.p
> Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


 
Pressurised?

For one has self respect one would not compromise even if pressurised.

So that is a weak argument.

And who says they were pressurised.

Any links where they directly said so?


----------



## BoseDK

Why was Victims lawyers not allowed and were arrested while this blood money was being given and taken?


----------



## senselesstalk

Most of the people are accusing the PPP but the news says otherwise, even though PPP wanted to play its part .. it was ISI, Army & Sharif Brothers who have taken the complete credit .....

One question guys: if in this same case .. if a pakistani diplomats shots some one in the US, Would this same sets of rules can be applied, and would US accept this, Would pakistani authorities can bring such an outcomes from US authorities


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ developereo
He was charged for other crimes. For illegal weapons , he was fined Rs. 20000 (which he paid) and for spying , 41 days in jail (which he had already faced).
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

BoseDK said:


> Hey jana any of your relatives want to go to US?? Then Get yourself shot by an American in pakistan and you have it.
> 
> Isnt this what you have been supporting in the past 85 pages? Am I right?
> 
> Edit:- Now, what is the definition of being Bay-Gairat?? Anyone?



why dont you send your poverty stricken hungry people over to US i will arrange for them dont worry. and oh that will be even without killing anyone  


and no thanks none of my relatives want to go to US because we are very much content in Pakistan and also by grace of Allah we are happy whatever we have here.


----------



## justanobserver

@Indian Members you're taking the bait. Be careful


----------



## Spring Onion

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> the issue is not about the Blood Money. . The thing we ask our government and courts is that why was'nt he charged for the espionage??


 
 well interestingly not many of them are asking it rather they are perturbed with Islam here


----------



## Spring Onion

justanobserver said:


> @Indian Members you're again falling into the bait. Be careful


 
they are throwing bait it seeing nothing new let these trolls have some solace by throwing personal attacks thats an oxygen for them


----------



## BoseDK

Firstly who the fcuk is the victims family to pardon the killers? What kind of a medival foolish logic is that. 

Today if your husband has an insurance of say 50 lakhs and you get your husband killed by say some contract killer and in a shariya court you "pardon" the killer out of your so called "divine virtues", so isint it a good excuse for you to take all the 50 lakhs of Insurance money, give 5 lakhs to the contract killer as his fees and begin living with your new lover/husband in your ex-husbands property?

The medival laws were for 1500 years ago. They are not relevant now.


----------



## senselesstalk

This case has set a example of dealing with murders in Pakistan, From now on any one can kill a Pakistani citizen at will provided he is ready to dole out few $.... This will be the policy to be adopted by future murder's .. pretty simple & easy justice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ sense less talk
sorry to say , judiciary and Saudi Arabia were also involved.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

The Qur'an specifies the principle of Qisas (i.e. retaliation), but prescribes that one should seek compensation (Diyya) and not demand retribution.

We have prescribed for thee therein &#8216;a life for a life, and an eye for an eye, and a nose for a nose, and an ear for an ear, and a tooth for a tooth, and for wounds retaliation;&#8217; but whoso remits it, it is an expiation for him, but he whoso will not judge by what God has revealed, these be the unjust.[1]

The Qur&#8217;an directed to pay Diyat just according to this law both in case of intentional as well as un-intentional murder. *A variation of Diyat was present in pre-Islamic Arabia, *where it was paid in terms of goods or animals rather than cash.


----------



## senselesstalk

Why not the same rules be applied for that lady who is held by US.. .....why double standards


----------



## jha

Everybody got played in the hands of Politicians + Army+ ISI..


----------



## BoseDK

Boss People should use their logic and reasoning before plainly and stupidly following anything.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Bose DK
It seems today you have not taken medicine. Very bad...
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

BoseDK said:


> Boss People should use their logic and reasoning before plainly and stupidly following anything.


 
why you dint take it when thousands of Muslims were killed in Gujrat ??


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

It is amusing that someone who possibly it dire straits is assuring that the person can organise 'hungry' Indians to settle in the US.


Only a US Blackwater person who is connected to high ups in the Obama's Administration can assure so.

No wonder the pro US rhetoric from the person.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> why you dint take it when thousands of Muslims were killed in Gujrat ??


 
Or when the Pushtuns were killed in Karachi?


----------



## senselesstalk

When Indian Military is killing innocent kashmiris ofcourse by mistake at times, it is paying them certain amount as per sharia or some applicable law. But why pakistan and its people cry when they get killed ? .. They should also have responded the same way .. how they are responding now


----------



## Spring Onion

senselesstalk said:


> This case has set a example of dealing with murders in Pakistan, From now on any one can kill a Pakistani citizen at will provided he is ready to dole out few $.... This will be the policy to be adopted by future murder's .. pretty simple & easy justice


 
many such cases had taken place in Pakistan wherein locals were either pardoned or freed after victim families reached a deal with accused so its wrong to say its the only or first case


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yeap ! Dual standards .
Aafai Siddique has not killed anyone. She has only one crime that she is Muslim.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

senselesstalk said:


> Why not the same rules be applied for that lady who is held by US.. .....why double standards


 
becuse they don't have diyat law.


----------



## Spring Onion

senselesstalk said:


> When Indian Military is killing innocent kashmiris ofcourse by mistake at times, it is paying them certain amount as per sharia or some applicable law. But why pakistan and its people cry when they get killed ? .. They should also have responded the same way .. how they are responding now


 
India is occupying Kashmir and its not normal case of accidentally or otherwise but oh well ask the families there if are willing to take money but btw Indians with guns in hand will never pay them simple as that.


----------



## T-Faz

DV RULES said:


> Why you convert every discussion into desired mode and bit off topic. I stated here that issue in not religious but political and social. Suerly if you want endless discussion then nothing bad as you are going..



The core of the problem is the laws of this nation and they are directly effected by our religious conviction, thus the debate straying onto the relevent and correct path.



> We are in this thread trying to understand what factors involved in RD release so i don't know what you understand but i can make some assumptions:
> All politicians, army, ISI, wash their hands by this diyat law so nobody can complaint them.



All the parties were involved and gave their consent for this to occur inclusing the army, ISI, judiciary and the politicians.



> In actual there were a fight for blood money in families of victims, so they also don't want to share with others.



They got more than enough and there is no need to quarrel over it.



> Shumaila allegedly killed not suicide where i have not prove either Shumaila's parent offered blood money or not. Will clear afterword.



Perhaps, tells others that we will do anything for money.



> Jlao Gherao usual national practice and where i think all these coming protests by politicians are paid.



Yes but why are we so backwards that we burn and destroy things in our own country.



> What we got being nation?



This Shariah law has given us nothing so far.



> Why families of victim bring this personal case into national matter? Who gave them right to play with nation's emotions?



Ask the media.



> What benefits government/Army is promised by US?



Ask ISPR.



> What results ISI got from its planned Stage show? Will they keep their check & balance over foreigners criminals on high priority or again let RD type agents walk around country?



Throw some money, they will forget everything.



> Will Zardari or Geelani get some shame to allow massive Visas to US citizens and strict their policy over it?



Much like all the rest involved will get something.



> So try to think over this beyond your liberalism or secularism. We have problems more important.


 
We do have problems more important but then we only concentrate on Blasphemy laws, Hudood Laws and now Qisas and diyat.

These laws have only harmed our nation and divert the national interest onto irrelevent matter when we should be concentrating on education, development and progress.

This is not about secularism or liberalism but the fight for Pakistan itself.

These laws have been used for personal and strategis gains in our country which is why we need to address the core issues in our nation first if we want to progress.


----------



## justanobserver

The issue is being deflected to Kashmir, Gujarat, Bhopal ! Bravo to our resident journalists !


----------



## senselesstalk

India should seriously implement sharia law in kashmir too ...


----------



## Spring Onion

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> It is amusing that someone who possibly it dire straits is assuring that the person can organise 'hungry' Indians to settle in the US.
> 
> 
> Only a US Blackwater person who is connected to high ups in the Obama's Administration can assure so.
> 
> No wonder the pro US rhetoric from the person.


 

epic failed


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Bose
Internal affair. Dont interfere.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## Spring Onion

justanobserver said:


> The issue is being deflected to Kashmir, Gujarat, Bhopal ! Bravo to our resident journalists !


 
Nop its not deflected its your so-called bharatis who are just point scoring by talking about fairy tales wherein they are living in the same situation


----------



## senselesstalk

Why the same logic not be applied when something similar happens in india. Mistakes happen everywhere by everyone ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Anybody know what is the future of CIA network in Pakistan.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## justanobserver

Jana said:


> Nop its not deflected its your so-called bharatis who are just point scoring by talking about fairy tales wherein they are living in the same situation


 
But the issue at hand is not India/Kashmir/Bhopal. There have been very few gloats by Indian members


----------



## Jawad BT

Ahmad Faraz's Nazam on Washington ki KAALI DIWAAR.. An extraordinary master piece by one of the greatest poets of pakistan. He said it but we never understood.. Its never too late for a nation to get back its integrity only if one of us tries with his real Faith and Time.

Ahmad Fraz already read Raymond Davis's name on the Kaali Dewar.. so he thought of sharing it with his family (Pakistani's) to be aware of them because what ever happened in Hiroshima might happen again so be ready for such consequences.

Listen to the exclusive piece said by Ahmad Fraz 30 Years Back..


----------



## Mujeeb47

US drone killed 22 in North Waziristan.
Excessive drone attacks and North Waziristan operation coming soon...DONT FORGET TO WATCH... Only on Pakistan...
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## T-Faz

*'Davis released in accordance with Shariah law'*​
ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Information Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan said on Wednesday that Raymond Davis was released after the payment of blood money (Diyat) in accordance with Shariah Law.

Speaking on or show on PTV, she said that it was the federal government had already taken the stance that the matter would be decided by the court of law.

She said that according to the settlement, the families of the Lahore shooting victims pardoned Davis, after receiving the blood money.

The minister said that the Raymond Davis case was registered and carried out in the Punjab court and Punjab law minister Rana Sanaullah verified the settlement as well.

If he speaks against his own partys policy or decision, It was his legal right, she remarked.

She reiterated that Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani had assured earlier that the Davis issue would be decided by the court.

She emphasised that political parties are trying to exploit the issue for political gains which is not in the national interest.

Judge goes on leave

Additional District and Sessions Judge Yousuf Ojla went on leave on Thursday, a day after acquitting US national Raymond Davis in the double-murder case.

Lahore correspondent for Express 24/7 Mohammad Rizwan reported that in the wake of the protests against Davis release, the judge went on leave for security reasons.

Rizwan reported that lawyers are amongst the protesters who have come out on the streets. They claim their colleague Asad Mansoor Butt, who was representing the relatives of the deceased, was reportedly detained in the Koth Lakhpath jail trial court. This has sparked a wave of protest in the province and there are reports of Lahore lawyers boycotting courts.

All religious parties have announced protest rallies on Friday. The Lahore Bar president also said that courts will be boycotted and they will join the protest against the acquittal tomorrow.

Davis released in accordance with Shariah law  The Express Tribune

Mr Awan says it's all Islamic so we should forget about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Sharifs are great puppets of Saudi Arabia. They have done what Zardari was unable to do.
Wel done Shahbaz Sharif.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## Mujeeb47

Judge on leave. He is feared about his security. But he didn't take care of Pakistan's security and stability.
Iqbal say :
Nang-e-din , Nang-e-milat , Nang-e-watan
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> Nop its not deflected its your so-called bharatis who are just point scoring by talking about fairy tales wherein they are living in the same situation


 
Why worry so much about Bharatis? This thread has nothing to so with India.


----------



## senselesstalk

Always hear that lots of indian spies & fisherman are captured and kept in jail for lifetime, why not those be give the same opportunity atleast they have not murdered any innocent citizens in pakistan .. Indian government should demand same justice as like RD


----------



## Leader

any link to the poem Jawad?




Jawad BT said:


> Ahmad Faraz's Nazam on Washington ki KAALI DIWAAR.. An extraordinary master piece by one of the greatest poets of pakistan. He said it but we never understood.. Its never too late for a nation to get back its integrity only if one of us tries with his real Faith and Time.
> 
> Ahmad Fraz already read Raymond Davis's name on the Kaali Dewar.. so he thought of sharing it with his family (Pakistani's) to be aware of them because what ever happened in Hiroshima might happen again so be ready for such consequences.
> 
> Listen to the exclusive piece said by Ahmad Fraz 30 Years Back..


----------



## Areesh

> MIRANSHAH: A US drone strike in northwest tribal belt on Thursday killed 22 suspected militants, security officials said, as the covert campaign ramps up in the border region.



 US drone kills 22 in North Waziristan

With love from our lord his highness America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Basit

Mujeeb47 said:


> US drone killed 22 in North Waziristan.
> Excessive drone attacks and North Waziristan operation coming soon...DONT FORGET TO WATCH... Only on Pakistan...
> Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


 
how many suicide bombers will this killing produce?

the deal is out~ Pakistan army will get more $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## senselesstalk

Any ways this is an internal matter of pakistan and its citizens, they know what is right to their country and they acted in the best interest of their nation. But my only concern is that, if they could have acted in this same spirit with India, lots of issues could have been resolved and both nations would have resolved lot of unresolveable issues and both countries would have prospered ........

Better to restrain posting anymore on this ....Gone is gone no use arguing it


----------



## Leader

YouTube - Ahmed Faraz - Nazm - "KAALI DIWAAR"

KAALI DEWAR POEM by Faraz


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> US drone kills 22 in North Waziristan
> 
> With love from our lord his highness America.


 


they attacked on a jirga... dead toll more than 30-


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> they attacked on a jirga... dead toll more than 30-


 
Well they are our "ally". They reserve the right for all this. It is in the "national interest" to bomb it's own citizens with US missiles.


----------



## lionheart1

Areesh said:


> Well they are our "ally". They reserve the right for all this. It is in the "national interest" to bomb it's own citizens with US missiles.



killing any human without proper warning . even if he is a terrorist he should be prosecuted by law , i dont know what is happening in pakistan


----------



## Mujeeb47

Abhi to ibtada-e-ishq hai rota hai kya
Agay agay dakhiye hota hai kya
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## SAUD-404

Areesh said:


> US drone kills 22 in North Waziristan
> 
> With love from our lord his highness America.


I suspect that CIA is now eliminating that SOB DAVIS's links in North waziristan thats why drone in this wave killed 25 people and there are also news that right now there are about 5 reaper drones flying over north waziristan


----------



## Jawad BT

Yes you can get it on You tube.. just type Ahmad Faraz Kaali Dewar and you would get it.. i cant add the link due to the Web masters restrictions.. i just joined and plus you can get it on my Face Book Wall Jawad Butt..


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Leader said:


> YouTube - Ahmed Faraz - Nazm - "KAALI DIWAAR"
> 
> KAALI DEWAR POEM by Faraz


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jawad BT

KAALI DEWAR POEM by Faraz[/QUOTE]

Thanks..but i would try to get you a better version..


----------



## T-Faz

Too many self hating Pakistani's on this thread.

Its not the US fault, they are doing whats in their best interest.

Raymond was just doing his job, we caught him and we could have used him to good effect.

Its not Saudi's fault, they are bought dogs of USA.

They are just following orders like a loyal dog does.

Its our fault, we have gutless leaders who use religion to confuse and control our populace.

We let them become our leaders, we let them use religion to confuse us.

We let it happen, well I didn't personally but all these religiously challenged Pakistani's.

Anyway, things will be fine one day soon, InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SAUD-404

TO AMERICA WITH LOVE FOR DAVIS


----------



## iPhone

Imran Khan said:


> look at bloody pakistani police which beat pakistanis protesters hell but cant even touch an amercan. this police should be finished forever and rise new force.50% of our problems just for this system. tuf hai aysi police per




Yeh lo ji, aa Gaye hein apna sir tudwa ke. Ise kehtey hein, begani shadi mein abdulah deewana.


----------



## Areesh

SAUD-404 said:


> I suspect that CIA is now eliminating that SOB DAVIS's links in North waziristan thats why drone in this wave killed 25 people and there are also news that right now there are about 5 reaper drones flying over north waziristan


 
Yeah right!!! You believe in this cr@p that by bombing NW America is eliminating it's agents. Lolzzz


----------



## Solomon2

The deal happened because of Kayani... and the impasse also happened because of Kayani, and that's the beauty of it. Like it or not, the Pakistanis have perfected the art of the *shakedown; *be it small scale like with the Davis affair, or geopolitically as with the AfPak war. There was a report in the Washington Times that a leading unnamed Pakistani journalist admitted that NATO supply trucks were burned by the ISI to send us a message:

DE BORCHGRAVE: Pakistan bombshell - Washington Times

The attacks against U.S.-NATO supply lines through Pakistan, which have included the torching of scores of tanker trucks, were not the work of Taliban guerrillas; they all were the work of the ISI made to look like Taliban. The objective was to demonstrate the extent to which the United States is dependent on Pakistani security.

Read more: Pakistan frees CIA contractor Raymond Davis - Threat Matrix

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

I do hope that this PPP (Pakistan's Pirs Party) dies once and for all after their tenure is over.

We have had enough of these Bhutto's and other feudal/pirs who started the destruction of this country with their appeasement of right and the degrading partnership with the Middle Easterners.

In terms of who can lead our nation, well we have a few people who have not had their go yet.

Imran Khan just might be able to save this country or it could die in his hands.

Maulana Fazlur will definately molest this country as their people are highly skilled in the Mullaic art of molestation.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Drone attack. From Davis and America with love.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## T-Faz

In terms of what happens to Raymond Davis.
 
I foresee a grand hollywood production on the life of an innocent American administrative assistant trapped by the seedy terrorist organization called ISI (Inter Sharia Intelligence).

How one single man fought against the tyranical state by collecting money through his charitable organisation and raised the funds to find an idealistic young female lawyer who fought his case in LHC.

I choose Russell Crowe for the role of Raymond Davis and the film can be shot in Mexico City doubling for Lahore.

I think we should spend the blood money to produce this film as I can see a major hit and an Oscar sweep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Solomon2 said:


> The deal happened because of Kayani... and the impasse also happened because of Kayani, and that's the beauty of it. Like it or not, the Pakistanis have perfected the art of the *shakedown; *be it small scale like with the Davis affair, or geopolitically as with the AfPak war. There was a report in the Washington Times that a leading unnamed Pakistani journalist admitted that NATO supply trucks were burned by the ISI to send us a message:
> 
> DE BORCHGRAVE: Pakistan bombshell - Washington Times
> 
> The attacks against U.S.-NATO supply lines through Pakistan, which have included the torching of scores of tanker trucks, were not the work of Taliban guerrillas; they all were the work of the ISI made to look like Taliban. The objective was to demonstrate the extent to which the United States is dependent on Pakistani security.
> 
> Read more: Pakistan frees CIA contractor Raymond Davis - Threat Matrix


 
Without a doubt, Kayani has earned the ire of the entire nation and has reduced the worth of the Army to paid mercenaries. He today joins the ranks of Zardari and Musharraf.


----------



## T-Faz

Mujeeb47 said:


> Drone attack. From Davis and America with love.
> Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


 
Whats wrong with you, why are you spamming the forum with your filmi lines.

Right now the family of the murdered are probably shopping for some nice big house in Beverly Hills with their personal assistants.

All this while you make a scene out of this situation.

Raymond is probably missing the hospitality he got in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

This is so Fed Up. 
Imran Khan does not want to come out in street to protest against Zardari but now he wants every Pakistani to come out in street because of Davis? 
This is why Pakistan will never improve because people want to be in control by their leaders and dont want to think and bring a change in themself.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

according to the news
the lawyers that were praising, kissing and showering rose patels on coward Murderer Mumtaz Qadri on the Blasphemy issue are now striking and planning protests on the road on the release of the Raymond Davis after payment of Blood money or Diyat. My question is, are they not committing blasphemy now? Is diyat not part of an Islamic justice system? 
I think in order to protect Islam, these Lawyers that protest against the release on the bases of Diyat (blood money) should be shot at point blank range with MP5s and each lawyer should have at least 2 to 3 clips emptied on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fida jan

Irfan Baloch said:


> according to the news
> the lawyers that were praising, kissing and showering rose patels on coward Murderer Mumtaz Qadri on the Blasphemy issue are now striking and planning protests on the road on the release of the Raymond Davis after payment of Blood money or Diyat. My question is, are they not committing blasphemy now? Is diyat not part of an Islamic justice system?
> I think in order to protect Islam, these Lawyers that protest against the release on the bases of Diyat (blood money) should be shot at point blank range with MP5s and each lawyer should have at least 2 to 3 clips emptied on him.


 
the thing is they are not protesting 'against' the diyat laws, they are just protesting his release, i think, lawyers know more about the laws then even you respected sir


----------



## Ahmad

fida jan said:


> the thing is they are not protesting 'against' the diyat laws, they are just protesting his release, i think, lawyers know more about the laws then even you respected sir


 
thats why they glorified a killer like mumtaz qadri. they surely must know that to kill someone is the most horrible crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Irfan Baloch said:


> according to the news
> the lawyers that were praising, kissing and showering rose patels on coward Murderer Mumtaz Qadri on the Blasphemy issue are now striking and planning protests on the road on the release of the Raymond Davis after payment of Blood money or Diyat. My question is, are they not committing blasphemy now? Is diyat not part of an Islamic justice system?
> I think in order to protect Islam, these Lawyers that protest against the release on the bases of Diyat (blood money) should be shot at point blank range with MP5s and each lawyer should have at least 2 to 3 clips emptied on him.



How do you know those are the same lawyers?


----------



## Waffen SS

Well, the dead persons are not coming back so what if their relatives accepted the BLOOD MONEY and some visas etc.

No poor family will put aside 200 million rupees and visas for a dead family member. It's a common thing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fida jan said:


> the thing is they are not protesting 'against' the diyat laws, they are just protesting his release, i think, lawyers know more about the laws then even you respected sir


 
Laws; and therefore by extension Lawyers are bound to uphold the "Rule of Law".
In this case, the release of the accused took place under an existing and valid law, therefore it complies with the Principle of "Rule of Law".
*What then; are the Lawyers protesting against? Are they protesting against a perfectly legal act?*
In that case, the Lawyers don't seem to know their law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Ahmad said:


> thats why they glorified a killer like mumtaz qadri. they surely must know that to kill someone is the most horrible crime.


 
i dunno if they are same laywers
glorifing a killer just represented the frustration of lawyers, and lawyers are just like any pakistani, they were frustrated because the same taseer doesnt speak about drone attacks which kill 20 daily, the same taseer says bad against the laws of pakistans and glorifies asia bibi who was guilty by the pakistani laws... and lawyers are against PPP thats why


----------



## Waffen SS

Those who aree fuming over the release of RD will never ever pull a 100 rupees note out of their pockets for the poor families.

THEY ARE NOTHING BUT HYPOCRITES WHO ARE SELLING THEIR POLITICAL AND JOURNALISTIC PRODUCT USING DEAD BODIES OF PAKISTANIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Capt.Popeye said:


> Laws; and therefore by extension Lawyers are bound to uphold the "Rule of Law".
> In this case, the release of the accused took place under an existing and valid law, therefore it complies with the Principle of "Rule of Law".
> *What then; are the Lawyers protesting against? Are they protesting against a perfectly legal act?*
> In that case, the Lawyers don't seem to know their law.


 
the families were allegedly pressurised, the lawyers of the victims were confined illegally, and that this whole case was a setup and pre planned... americans did back door dealings with bribes and threats


----------



## Ahmad

fida jan said:


> i dunno if they are same laywers
> glorifing a killer just represented the frustration of lawyers, and lawyers are just like any pakistani, they were frustrated because the same taseer doesnt speak about drone attacks which kill 20 daily, the same taseer says bad against the laws of pakistans and glorifies asia bibi who was guilty by the pakistani laws... and lawyers are against PPP thats why


 
considering the above statement by you and many others, i can honestly say that you guys are walking in the same direction as afghanistan did.


----------



## Waffen SS

All these FAKE warriors of the MORAL BRIGADE have no guts to critisize the men in uniform. Yet they will direct all their verbal tirade against the puppet politicians. HYPOCRITES!


----------



## Waffen SS

None of these so-called CUSTODIANS OF MORALITY AND NATIONAL INTEREST will utter a word against the Armed Forces and the Intelligence Agencies.

Why? Because if they do, the agencies will slit the throats of their loved ones in no time.


----------



## Waffen SS

"The familes were PRESSURIZED."

If that's the case, then ISI was the one PRESSURIZING them.


----------



## fida jan

Ahmad said:


> considering the above statement by you and many others, i can honestly say that you guys are walking in the same direction as afghanistan did.


 
afghanistan is a lawless uncivilized land with americans hiding in caves running the puppet kerzai from cave, pakistan isnt...


----------



## Awesome

Waffen SS said:


> All these FAKE warriors of the MORAL BRIGADE have no guts to critisize the men in uniform. Yet they will direct all their verbal tirade against the puppet politicians. HYPOCRITES!


 
Politicians ka toh pata hi tha, but you are right the rightful thu thu belongs upon the true bearers of this deal - the uniforms!


----------



## fida jan

Waffen SS said:


> "The familes were PRESSURIZED."
> 
> If that's the case, then ISI was the one PRESSURIZING them.


 
the taklas and the military both are involved, abviously such high profile cia guy cant be cut loose without the army consent


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fida jan said:


> the families were allegedly pressurised, the lawyers of the victims were confined illegally, and that this whole case was a setup and pre planned... americans did back door dealings with bribes and threats


 
See friend, the action itself and the motives and methods can be both disagreed with.
But the action itself (i.e. the release itself) has a legal sanction, it is permitted by existing and valid laws. Is'nt that something to think about?

Added post: If there were bribes/ threats and other _mala-fide_ acts, were not some persons/organisations involved who aided/abetted and finally facilitated these acts to reach fruition?


----------



## VCheng

*Move along now, all please go home and watch cricket until a new tamasha begins. This story is over, just as predicted. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Waffen SS said:


> Those who aree fuming over the release of RD will never ever pull a 100 rupees note out of their pockets for the poor families.
> 
> THEY ARE NOTHING BUT HYPOCRITES WHO ARE SELLING THEIR POLITICAL AND JOURNALISTIC PRODUCT USING DEAD BODIES OF PAKISTANIS.


 
Here's the thing, their egos were hurt big time by RD's release. These people here, they don't care about the victims or their families or Pakistan. This case, for some reason had become their personal matter, for many members on this board. Just as how Imran Khan and other religious parties are using this case for their political goal. Some members are using it to satisfy their inflated egos.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SAUD-404

VCheng said:


> *Move along now, all please go home and watch cricket until a new tamasha begins. This story is over, just as predicted. *


*This story has just started we watched one match to much. its time to revolt against these american puppets and show the world that we are not for sale:yahoo*:


----------



## azharjamal

Ya I am Agree with you....
The story will started now... The Match will start Now...
I am sure, this is the time to be UNITED against our so called Leaders......


----------



## Mujeeb47

Habib Jalib said :
Urdu ka janaza hai , zara dhoom se niklay
I will say :
Quoomi gahirat ka janaza hai , zara dhoom se niklay.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## fida jan

VCheng said:


> *Move along now, all please go home and watch cricket until a new tamasha begins. This story is over, just as predicted. *


 
the story didnt end just as predicted, the raymond guy was found guilty, his immunity was not established, he has to pay qasas for his release....

still supporting the terrorist after your immunity rhetoric??


----------



## Cheetah786

Families of the victims agreed with one million us dollars each and dropped the Case after receiving the money


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Waffen SS said:


> All these FAKE warriors of the MORAL BRIGADE have no guts to critisize the men in uniform. Yet they will direct all their verbal tirade against the puppet politicians. HYPOCRITES!


 
i love Pak army, but what the hell did they even do ? rayomond david took pictures of sensitive areas but the army still didnt do .


----------



## Mujeeb47

Another successful deal of Sharifs
Well done !


----------



## Mujeeb47

Why Chief justice Lahore high court ordered on tuesday to pull out the name of RD from exit control list ?


----------



## Manas

*I want to know what Zaid Hamid have to say about this.

Last time ,he was saying RD helped TTP in organizing terrorists activities against Pakistan.*


----------



## VCheng

*Tragic irony: *_"When a character's actions lead to consequences that are both tragic, and contrary to the character's desire and intentions. The character speaks or act erroneously, out of ignorance of some portion of the truth of which the audience is aware. In other words, the audience knows the character is making a mistake, even as the character is making it. This technique highlights the importance of truth by portraying a person who is strikingly unaware of it."_

Exhibit A: Pakistanis and the RD case.


----------



## usman7881

Mujeeb47 said:


> Another successful deal of Sharifs
> Well done !


army is fully involve


----------



## Mujeeb47

Session judge Yousaf Ojla goes on leave.


----------



## usman7881

Mujeeb47 said:


> Why Chief justice Lahore high court ordered on tuesday to pull out the name of RD from exit control list ?


 
ISI and CIA settled their differences then all this drama by.............


----------



## Developereo

Cheetah786 said:


> Families of the victims agreed with one million us dollars each and dropped the Case after receiving the money


 
Good for them.

It was unfair to put the burden of saving the nation's honor on their shoulders. They have suffered enough. They deserve to live a normal life away from the media, especially after what they've been through.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Usman
But it was Shahbaz Sharif who convinced family by using his Lahore friends.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

iPhone said:


> Here's the thing, their egos were hurt big time by RD's release. These people here, they don't care about the victims or their families or Pakistan. This case, for some reason had become their personal matter, for many members on this board. Just as how Imran Khan and other religious parties are using this case for their political goal. Some members are using it to satisfy their inflated egos.


 
Beautiful post
These pseudo upholders of morality & justice including lawyers & Jamaat Islami are actually spoilers and trouble makers, they get the &#8220;kick&#8221; and the Buzz out of chaos and mayhem. They want commotion, they want turmoil they want transporters to suffer, they want passer-by&#8217;s to suffer they want shoppers and shopkeepers to suffer. They want students to suffer. 

Just pick few protests and tell me how many wont include throwing stones at private public transport and burning tyres. 

The problem here is that the case has been suddenly closed without any unprecedented event and hostilities between USA and Pakistani government. Maybe its not the best solution but since it doesn&#8217;t involve spilling of blood so a certain section of pressure groups & so called religious parties want to drag the matter further more. Couple it with a corrupt and inept government & a loathed army/ ISI and we got &#8220;protests&#8221; at our hands. These protest organisers don&#8217;t give a damn about the victims here. Just don&#8217;t want to loose a chance to cause trouble for the state.

I wont be surprised if these lawyers also attack those judges who passed this judgement. And this wont be anything new. This is the special breed of Lawyers that have attacked judges, police and civil servants in Lahore on one hand and then they showered Momtaz Qadri with kisses and roses. And few years back they were protesting against Musharaf in the name of the constitution and law and all that.

Someone asked me earlier that how do I know they are the same lawyers that were kissing the armpits of murderer Qadri, well if you look at the video footage of any of these events you will see familiar faces a select group is always in front of the camera, always speaking on the behalf of &#8220;constitution&#8221; be it Lahore or be it Islamabad. This group ensures that it stays as the face and voice of the lawyers of Pakistan and sole upholder of the morality and constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Solomon2 said:


> The deal happened because of Kayani... and the impasse also happened because of Kayani, and that's the beauty of it. Like it or not, the Pakistanis have perfected the art of the *shakedown; *be it small scale like with the Davis affair, or geopolitically as with the AfPak war.* There was a report in the Washington Times that a leading unnamed Pakistani journalist admitted that NATO supply trucks were burned by the ISI to send us a message:*




Oh yes, the ever so illusive and anonymous source which can't be named. And they say Pakistanis are conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dont criticise family. They were pressurized. They have make their best option. Criticism on media can cause difficulty for them (like in case of Salman Taseer). It is executive , military and judiciary (perhaps media) which get benefit from this drama.lolzzz
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## Solomon2

iPhone said:


> Oh yes, the ever so illusive and anonymous source which can't be named. And they say Pakistanis are conspiracy theorists.


Look for the accountability chain.


----------



## usman7881

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Usman
> But it was Shahbaz Sharif who convinced family by using his Lahore friends.


 alone without army's signal impossible remember kargal same situation nawaz shahrief is blamed


----------



## Mujeeb47

Rana Sanaullah take charge of Operation Davis escape after Shahbaz Sharif left to London.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Today I knew that why our president awarded Saudi Army Chief ?


----------



## usman7881

Mujeeb47 said:


> Rana Sanaullah take charge of Operation Davis escape after Shahbaz Sharif left to London.


nobody has the the power to release davis without army's signal


----------



## Cheetah786

Developereo said:


> Good for them.
> 
> It was unfair to put the burden of saving the nation's honor on their shoulders. They have suffered enough. They deserve to live a normal life away from the media, especially after what they've been through.



I fully agree to their decision as Islam allows this choice to the victims families 


the ones giving credit to nawaz and family please spare us all the BS he and his clowns had the nothing to do with it matter was settled but was dragged on cause of Pakistan army which is not comfortable with CIA operatives moving freely within Pakistan


----------



## usman7881

it is easy to blame politicians


----------



## Mujeeb47

The family has choosen the best option but many others also get benefit from this drama.


----------



## usman7881

don't you remember kayani's meetings


----------



## fawwaxs

Whoa!! Nawaz in London hosbital phor heart trouble!! Bresumably he didnt have the heart to tell beepuls of his role in Raymond Davis affair.


----------



## usman7881

Cheetah786 said:


> I fully agree to their decision as Islam allows this choice to the victims families
> 
> 
> the ones giving credit to nawaz and family please spare us all the BS he and his clowns had the nothing to do with it matter was settled but was dragged on cause of Pakistan army which is not comfortable with CIA operatives moving freely within Pakistan


 
real clown is ex army chief General Pervaiz Musharaf who gave them permission where is your army then


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Usman
I know that. But it is not suitable to criticise military on this forum.
We have only power (vote). Next time we should use the vote honestly. We should make clear the face of our politicians because it can help us in voting.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## Mujeeb47

Why our elected politicians became puppet of America? If they have no ability, then they have no right to govern.

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

Why our elected politicians became puppet of America? If they have no ability, then they have no right to govern.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

Why our elected politicians became puppet of America? If they have no ability, then they have no right to govern.
Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


----------



## usman7881

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Usman
> I know that. But it is not suitable to criticise military on this forum.
> We have only power (vote). Next time we should use the vote honestly. We should make clear the face of our politicians because it can help us in voting.
> Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


 
I love Pakistan Army more than any thing else but not suitable to criticise army and suitable to criticise any one without evidence why double standards every one must be answerable before people of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Solomon2 said:


> There was a report in the Washington Times that a *leading unnamed Pakistani journalist admitted* that NATO supply trucks were burned by the ISI to send us a message:
> 
> DE BORCHGRAVE: Pakistan bombshell - Washington Times





wow thats wonderful news.
this means that this "leading unnamed journalist can be "water boarded" until he "admits" knowing the location of Osama Bin laden & Mullah Omar.
I always doubted the ISIs role in disrupting the humanitarian work done by the undercover American Robocop contractors & innocent charity worker Raymond Davis.

I mean why ISI had to really harass these selfless souls who just happened to be taking pictures in the vicinities of the shrines & mosques and Pakistani intelligence buildings. I mean whats wrong paying someone to blow up ISI safe houses to see if ISI wasnt keeping Osama Bin Laden there? Those buildings were old, ugly and needed replacing anyway isnt it?

I am sure since the charity worker Raymond Davis is back he will spend time in the Church and then there are interviews to give, books to sign, Larry King Live and all that god damn I feel sorry for the chap he must be exhausted after all this. Maybe Steven Spielberg should also make a movie on Davis when he was out buying Pizza and praying to God when these heathens tried to run away from him but he sent them to hell.


----------



## usman7881

Mujeeb47 said:


> Why our elected politicians became puppet of America? If they have no ability, then they have no right to govern.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
> Why our elected politicians became puppet of America? If they have no ability, then they have no right to govern.
> Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------
> 
> Why our elected politicians became puppet of America? If they have no ability, then they have no right to govern.
> Insaf nai $$$ chaiye bas


 
what do you think about Musharaf


----------



## Mujeeb47

Sorry to say , all our system is corrupt. We can not achieve Quaid's Pakistan.


----------



## A1Kaid

Are the demonstrations going on? A large demonstration in Islamabad and possibly elsewhere must happen. Have to overthrow corrupt worthless elements in Government.


And to some of those Golfer Generals who have sold the nations dignity and sovereignty for military contracts, hardware, and money Allah ki lanaat tum log par. Gen. Kayani, Gen. Musharraf (Who left the Presidency because Bush ordered him to), ISI DG Lt.Gen Shuja Pasha all have failed in living up to the standards that were expected of them by the people of Pakistan. They were suppose to strengthen Pakistan they have succeeded in weakening it along with the GoP. These men do deserve blame don't ever think otherwise. 


As I said before when it comes to the Pakistani leadership and power base heads must roll.



People in Pakistan need to demonstrate now!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yeap ! Musharaf was dictator. But go forward. Dont stay in 2007. Its 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

No room for treason need to clean up the house now. Wish I was in Pakistan right now.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dont vote corrupts. Vote aik amanat hai. After voting , its your turn to check balance on your representatives.
Thanks


----------



## A1Kaid

We name our tanks, missiles, and other military hardware after Great Muslim generals, warriors, leaders sure as hell won't name any after Gen. Kayani, Gen. Pasha, Gen. Musharraf, and that bhagharat Pres. Ghaddari. They have shown and proven themselves not good enough, go figure they treat power not as a tool to better the nation but their own personal interest with some exceptions.

All US influenced people, don't let Ghaddari take all the blame that traitor arrived only a few years ago. While some of these other guys have been around longer.


----------



## Imran Khan

first news i see was 23 killed in drone attack congs to nations we got it.


----------



## DV RULES

A1Kaid said:


> We name our tanks, missiles, and other military hardware after Great Muslim generals, warriors, leaders sure as hell won't name any after Gen. Kayani, Gen. Pasha, Gen. Musharraf, and that bhagharat Pres. Ghaddari. They have shown and proven themselves not good enough, go figure they treat power not as a tool to better the nation but their own personal interest with some exceptions.
> 
> All US influenced people, don't let Ghaddari take all the blame that traitor arrived only a few years ago. While some of these other guys have been around longer.


 
You missed someone to name "Rehman Malik" Mir Saddiq of our time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

People need to harden their hearts as I like to say have no fear. Fear is a disease. Challenge the authorities.

Whether you are just one man protesting against the traitorous Pakistani Government know your action is heroic.


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> first news i see was 23 killed in drone attack congs to nations we got it.


 
how r u imran ji??u were in the news today.


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> how r u imran ji??u were in the news today.


 
how can i become in news? i am not AMERCAN nor pakistani .one come in news to kill and other daily killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Basit

*CIA Contractor Raymond Davis Is Free -- Now Is the Time to Reconsider Our Support for Pakistan's Government​ 
*
By Christian Whiton
Published March 16, 2011

*| FoxNews.com*

The return of a U.S. official illegally held by Pakistan is welcome news, but the overall incident is outrageous and the U.S. role in directly or indirectly providing a blood money payment is potentially scandalous. The Obama administration backed down to lawless behavior by a supposed U.S. ally, and in so doing, again made America look weak. This episode adds to a list of reasons to reconsider our support for Pakistan.

Raymond Davis was detained in Pakistan on January 27 after shooting two men in self-defense. Mr. Davis was accredited to the U.S. consulate in Lahore, which means he had diplomatic immunity. Under article 29 of the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations, to which the U.S. and Pakistan are both party, it was unlawful for Pakistani officials to detain Mr. Davis, much less imprison him for over a month. He was released on Wednesday after the families of the dead reportedly were paid $2.3 million in so-called blood money compensationeffectively a bribe.

The fact that Mr. Davis was acknowledged after his arrest to be a contractor, or that he works for the Central Intelligence Agency, is irrelevant. All major U.S. missions have representatives of several agencies who perform various diplomatic and administrative functions. Whether they work for the State Department or another agency does not impact the diplomatic immunity to which they are entitledand which is essential for effective communication between governments.

Read more: CIA Contractor Raymond Davis Is Free -- Now Is the Time to Reconsider Our Support for Pakistan&#39;s Government - FoxNews.com


----------



## Imran Khan

usman7881 said:


> nobody has the the power to release davis without army's signal


 
and army is bikaou who pay more they can buy.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Siddique-al-Farooq ( Spokesman of PML-N) confirmed the role of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Imran Khan said:


> first news i see was 23 killed in drone attack congs to nations we got it.


 


US Government and CIA rubbing it it. While the great brave Gen. Kayani and Gen. Pasha are probably playing Golf or whatever they do to compromise Pakistan. No spine whatsoever to stand up to US out of respect for Pakistan. They don't stand their ground.


I guarantee you. If Gen. Kayani were to sincerely warn US to immediately stop all US drone strikes we would never have another incident. These spineless Generals have even allowed Black ops/covert troops inside Pakistan probably numbering a few hundred.


----------



## Abu Basit

Imran Khan said:


> first news i see was 23 killed in drone attack congs to nations we got it.


 
GEO says 41 killed.


----------



## Imran Khan

CIA Contractor Raymond Davis Is Free -- Now Is the Time to Reconsider Our Support for Pakistan's Government

yes its started already 41 killed today and i hope daily they kill 50+ pakistani in drone attacks. shame on the that forces which cant defend there land and air.


----------



## Imran Khan

A1Kaid said:


> That's how the devil pays you...
> 
> 
> 
> (US Government elites, CIA)


 
good and i hope now target killing should be start and kill one by one police officers in pakstan if they want save pakistan.


----------



## Paan Singh

i dont know wat they(ISI,army) get from usa wrt drone attacks.
this will increase more terror and suicide attacks.


----------



## Mujeeb47

A worker of diplomatic mission is called diplomate. Davis was worker of consulate in Lahore. So he can be called consulate employ , not a diplomate.


----------



## A1Kaid

I use to respect Gen. Kayani thinking he was a noble decent clean leader doing his best for the nation during difficult times and had to make tough decisions. But enough is enough. I expect a tough bold wise General who will defend furiously his nation.

This does not mean I have lost respect for Pakistan Armed Forces. Just some in it's leadership.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

A1Kaid said:


> I use to respect Gen. Kayani thinking he was a noble decent clean leader doing his best for the nation during difficult times and had to make tough decisions. But enough is enough. I expect a tough bold wise General who will defend furiously his nation.
> 
> This does not mean I have lost respect for Pakistan Armed Forces. Just some in it's leadership.


 
Mush hand picked him so i dont expect anything extra ordinary from him other then he will just perform his Military duty thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

We are slaves of America. Good bye guys


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*U.S. didnt pay blood money to secure Davis release, says Clinton
*
The U.S. has said it did not pay any blood money to secure the release of its national Raymond Davis, a suspected CIA contractor who was arrested in Pakistan for gunning down two men, amid reports that a USD 2.3 million compensation deal was reached with the victims kin.

Mr Davis was an embassy employee, and we will continue to seek visas for embassy employees who have important functions to perform in furtherance of the work we are doing with the Pakistani Government and on behalf of the Pakistani people, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton told reporters accompanying her during her Egypt visit.

She said the U.S. did not pay any compensation to the victims families in Pakistan to secure the release of Mr. Davis.

Her comments came in the wake of reports in the Pakistani media that Mr. Davis was acquitted and freed by a court in Lahore after the families of the dead men agreed to a blood money deal of USD 2.3 million.

Ms. Clinton, however, said the families of the two men shot dead by 36yearold Mr. Davis on January 27 pardoned him and added that the U.S. was very grateful for their decision.

We appreciate the actions that they took that enabled Mr Davis to leave Pakistan and head back home. We also have a Department of Justice investigation that has begun into what happened in Lahore, she said.

The U.S. has communicated its strong support for the relationship between Pakistan and the United States, which the Obama administration considers to be of strategic importance, and is looking forward to continuing to strengthen it based on mutual respect and common interests.

White House Press Secretary Jay Carney told reporters separately that the U.S. welcomed the release of Mr. Davis.

The U.S. welcomes the release of Mr Davis. He was pardoned, as you understand it, by the families involved of the victims and in accordance with Pakistani law, he said.

Mr. Davis release ended one of the most serious diplomatic standoffs between Islamabad and Washington in nine years of partnering in the fight against terrorism.

This was a very important and necessary step for both of our countries to be able to maintain our relationship and remain focused on progress on bedrock national interests, and Im deeply grateful for the Pakistani governments decision, said Senator John Kerry, Chairman of the powerful Senate Foreign Relations Committee.

Mr. Kerry, who visited Pakistan last month, said the U.S. deeply regrets the loss of life that led to this difficulty in USPak relationship and the demonstrations on Pakistans streets.

But neither country could afford for this tragedy to derail our vital relationship. We look forward to working with Pakistan to strengthen our relationship and confront our common challenges, he said.

The Hindu : News / International : U.S. didn&rsquo;t pay blood money to secure Davis&rsquo; release, says Clinton


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> i dont know wat they(ISI,army) get from usa wrt drone attacks.
> this will increase more terror and suicide attacks.


 
if these bastards genrals and gov officials stop licking us feets and stop WOT no blast will happen .

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




Mujeeb47 said:


> We are slaves of America. Good bye guys


 
yes pakistan is us colony and slave if any one dont realise it he is living in fools peradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Mush hand picked him so i dont expect anything extra ordinary from him other then he will just perform his Military duty thats it.


 
he is nothing but another khaki man who can do for US any dirty job as his seniors done


----------



## A1Kaid

@Mujeeb

Good bye? That is weakness.


----------



## Imran Khan

A1Kaid said:


> I use to respect Gen. Kayani thinking he was a noble decent clean leader doing his best for the nation during difficult times and had to make tough decisions. But enough is enough. I expect a tough bold wise General who will defend furiously his nation.
> 
> This does not mean I have lost respect for Pakistan Armed Forces. Just some in it's leadership.


 
he is no more respected for nation. he is pupet as zardari is . check today what ispr said. nation of pakistan should come out and clean pakistan from these genrals police and poltical dogs


----------



## Capt.Popeye

The Americans did not pay. Their "bag-men" the Saudis did. After all they had to buy some insurance for the future.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> he is nothing but another khaki man who can do for US any dirty job as his seniors done


 
Whats wrong being a khaki man? He is fallowing the orders of the government because people wanted democracy and thats how fcuking democracy works nothing dirty about it.


----------



## Paan Singh

i heard that there has been a deal between cia and isi


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> i heard that there has been a deal between cia and isi


 
not first time they deal every time and sale there motherland. ISI is same as dogs of USA .US throw bone and ISI bark for them.same army and gov of pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

America has also compensated Shumaila's family. Her's family compensated money is in the custody of Police.


----------



## President Camacho

I don't understand what the majority of the members here are furious about. In the end the family certainly chose the best option. They wouldn't have gotten anything even if Davis were hanged. Now the family may change its nationality, and I wonder whether the family members had a better life in Pakistan. 

I mean if the people of Pakistan, and I mean those that are well off and have so much power and money and are crying on TV about Davis's escape, were really serious about Davis getting tried in Pakistan, *they had ample amount of time to reach out to the grieving families to offer their own compensation to block any escape move by the American. *

Yes, the family has chosen the best option, and the court... I heard it did not receive any case regarding the possession of illegal weapons by Davis. What could the court do... overstep its authority and sentence Davis without any case?


----------



## Spring Onion

Capt.Popeye said:


> The Americans did not pay. Their "bag-men" the Saudis did. After all they had to buy some insurance for the future.


 
Its been paid from one of the Pakistani welfare departments.

Period


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> not first time they deal every time and sale there motherland. ISI is same as dogs of USA .US throw bone and ISI bark for them.same army and gov of pak


 
Your posts quality is very low in this thread.


----------



## President Camacho

Imran Khan said:


> not first time they deal every time and sale there motherland. ISI is same as dogs of USA .US throw bone and ISI bark for them.same army and gov of pak


 

If the bone is in favor of Pakistan, specifically the ISI, then sure the ISI would go after it. Otherwise, recent developments show exactly contrary to what you claim.


----------



## DV RULES

bc040400065 said:


> I must say i m ashamed of my nationality today. I think i should also change my signature ...


 
You are too late my friend to feel like that 

 Come on this is Pakistan, 

RANG BAZIAN SADEY CHALDIYAN RENDIYAN, E KERRA NAVI GAL JE
ES LAYI APNA KHOON KRA NAKARO


----------



## Manas

Mujeeb47 said:


> Siddique-al-Farooq ( Spokesman of PML-N) confirmed the role of Saudi Arabia.



*As Gen Musharraff would put it "Everyone on Board".*


----------



## Myth_buster_1

How about this Pakistanis. Beside blaming every problem in Pakistan on others first look at yourself! If Pakistanis were not like what they are today then Pakistan would be in a position to boss around others as well.


----------



## Bhim

In this saga the prestige of Pakistan was compromised
2 times-
1st- When Davis shot 2 men
2nd- When people in power and military
Let it's own people down.

I guess we will never know the truth about those two
Were they robbers, or ISI or or
What was the reason for shooting them?


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Whats wrong being a khaki man? He is fallowing the orders of the government because people wanted democracy and thats how fcuking democracy works nothing dirty about it.


 
every khaki shuld feel ashame and lay down his uniform . if they cant defend nation iside or out side. what PAF is doing ? joy ride? were is PAF to save sky of pakistan? they are not under gov at all. usa give them arm for exersizes and joy ride and they let public die .i hate them all.they wear khaki when they can stop drones and cia agents .otherwise what the porpuse of this huge forces?they just drink nation's blood and cant defend them. i am ashamed why dont we pay this money on education so atleats we have millions of educated pakistani and less extreamsts.


----------



## DV RULES

Omar1984 said:


> Lets see how many Pakistanis will now support Pakistan Army and ISI in any Waziristan operation now that they let the murderer Raymond Davis walk away free.


 
good point, in my point of view situation now out of control, very big mistake they did to release this Rambo at this moment when they lined up for this operation. 
It will better if they carried operation and then release this "Durmat".
Now to find support for army action quite difficult.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Jana said:


> Its been paid from one of the Pakistani welfare departments.
> 
> Period


 
Oh, you mean that the Pakistani Government paid to bail out Raymond Davis?


----------



## KS

Jana said:


> Its been paid from one of the Pakistani welfare departments.
> 
> Period


 
Pakistani welfare departments of ??


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Your posts quality is very low in this thread.


 
i am now out of false proud and i can see the truth. the truth is clear as i can see sun. isi army gov and all others which has power are nothing more the shoe of USA


----------



## Imran Khan

DV RULES said:


> good point, in my point of view situation now out of control, very big mistake they did to release this Rambo at this moment when they lined up for this operation.
> It will better if they carried operation and then release this "Durmat".
> Now to find support for army action quite difficult.


 
NOW SPPORT???????? hhahahaahhaha they go there for money they fight for money since it was not our war at 2001 nor even in 2005 but pakistani army got advanture and start it. you forget pak army ask more money or stop war?ehehhehehehe how can a army stop its war and ask money from another nation? go pak army fight money bless you.


----------



## flameboard

He wasn't granted diplomatic immunity, he was still a spy. What happened to that?


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




flameboard said:


> He wasn't granted diplomatic immunity, he was still a spy. What happened to that?


 
every thing is for sale including law what you expect ?


----------



## DV RULES

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Correction :
> Not really - its a common practice , in war time Secret services commit violent crimes in other countries in order to disrupt a nation's economy and commerce as a means to punish , the nation until it submits to will of aggressor.
> 
> Most crimes in Pakistan are funded by American CIA blood money - and the Sri Lanka's cricket team attack is tied in to Military style ambush by trained soliders from neighbouring countries
> 
> And Ramond Davis was in touch with the local Pakistani Seperatist groups supplying them money and bombs so they can destabalize Pakisatan and in return US would offer these seperatist support when time comes
> 
> Its no secret the real war is with Pakistan -
> 
> Because this guy was a high ranking officer , he would have held state secrets on his future missions in Pakistan so he had
> 
> a) Obama come to his aid
> b) Hilary clinton come to his aid
> 
> Like do state leaders come to help foot soldiers ? No .. never he was up to no good
> 
> In any case - US embassy should be closed
> 
> Its the same group that also engages in Political assassinations in order to try to start civil war in Pakistan on regular basis
> 
> For now I think the decision should be simple just close the US embassy - just tell them go home
> 
> American CIA agent does not cares if you are observant Muslim or not , if you are in mosque or in home he comes to Pakistan on VISA issued by your election politician and he can kill anyone and then just fly away ..
> 
> For me that is just NOT right ... that an illegal non resident comes to Pakistan , and then kills 3 people , who is a terrorist by the way .. because he was caught with terrorist weapons and plans ..
> 
> He was not on a good will mission to sell cookies to kids ...
> 
> Probbly the parties involved , were promised President's role or May be Prime Minister in future or who knows Head of Army post in future ... but what ever it was ... bottom line is .... Someone got bribed...
> 
> Solution is very simple
> 
> We start with Judge ... hang him for gross negligence
> We look at lawyers ... hang them for gross negligence
> We look at the policemen who filled incorrect petition ...hang them
> We check the local Provincial governors who were in on it ...hang them
> We look at the Federal associates , and also ...hang them ...
> 
> Then we will also have to track the people who issued the visa , ministers - local , US based every one who was in on it , anyone who has alot of meetings with US spies regularly , attends parties etc
> 
> After that we will have a bit more clarity on who did what , and then we can start to hand politicians who have homes built in London ...
> 
> And order lots of rope
> 
> The US embassy should be vacated , and perhaps it should be donated to a local Madrassa to be politically correct they will have great facility to teach kids about our faith rather then the none sense lies in our books which is completely devoid of any truth what so ever on our history


 
*Dil ke Behlaney ko GHALIB ye khayal acha he*

i am not criticizing you but who have courage to close US embassy? second, this is not solution of problem. Third, why we ever blame others when our own security agencies are on pay roll of US! Fourth, i ever stated here that these are our incompetency that we are fail to handle or control them.

By the way looking over this thread situation is same as:

*A andleeb mil ke karein aho zarian*

Practically my friends practically, joshe khatabat, joshe tilawat brings nothing till we will not act individually on what we are, where we are and as we are for a better Pakistan.


----------



## Ahmad

fida jan said:


> afghanistan is a lawless *uncivilized* land with americans hiding in caves running the puppet kerzai from cave, pakistan isnt...


 
you could be a bit more mature and not name calling the others, it looks like rudness is becoming norm in here. But anyways, dont put all the blames on americans, we are also to be blamed for it, plus pakistan has sided with americans with regards to afghanistan for the last 30 years or so, if anything americans do, you share it with them. lets dont go off topic.


----------



## Abu Basit

Imran Khan said:


> CIA Contractor Raymond Davis Is Free -- Now Is the Time to Reconsider Our Support for Pakistan's Government
> 
> yes its started already 41 killed today and i hope daily they kill 50+ pakistani in drone attacks. shame on the that forces which cant defend there land and air.


 
*abhi toa ibtida'e isq hai~ the figure has gone to 80*

US drone fired four missiles into a suspected hideout of militants on Thursday, killing 80 of them.

The strikes took place in the Datta Khel area of the North Waziristan tribal region, the main sanctuary for Al-Qaeda and Taliban fighters along the Afghan border. The roughly more than 100 suspected militants at the meeting were allied with Hafiz Gul Bahadur, a powerful Pakistani Taliban commander in the area who has focused his efforts on fighting foreign troops in Afghanistan. The insurgents were discussing plans to send new groups of fighters across the border. 

The most senior militant killed in the attack was Sharabat Khan, Bahadur s top commander for the Datta Khel area, who was leading the meeting. Several foreign militants were also killed in the attack. 

The United States began firing missiles at militant targets in Pakistan in 2004, but the pace of the attacks picked up dramatically in 2008. Last year, there were around 120 strikes, which are believed to be carried out by unmanned drone aircraft launched either from Afghanistan or from inside Pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Basit said:


> *abhi toa ibtida'e isq hai~ the figure has gone to 80*
> 
> US drone fired four missiles into a suspected hideout of militants on Thursday, killing 80 of them.
> 
> The strikes took place in the Datta Khel area of the North Waziristan tribal region, the main sanctuary for Al-Qaeda and Taliban fighters along the Afghan border. The roughly more than 100 suspected militants at the meeting were allied with Hafiz Gul Bahadur, a powerful Pakistani Taliban commander in the area who has focused his efforts on fighting foreign troops in Afghanistan. The insurgents were discussing plans to send new groups of fighters across the border.
> 
> The most senior militant killed in the attack was Sharabat Khan, Bahadur s top commander for the Datta Khel area, who was leading the meeting. Several foreign militants were also killed in the attack.
> 
> The United States began firing missiles at militant targets in Pakistan in 2004, but the pace of the attacks picked up dramatically in 2008. Last year, there were around 120 strikes, which are believed to be carried out by unmanned drone aircraft launched either from Afghanistan or from inside Pakistan.


 
very good start by the way. they show this as cermoney of realese RD . may be they decide to kill pakistanis same numbers as how many days RD was in jail.shame on pak forces which cant stop other nations to attack on pakistan but still stting with proud and wear uniform daily as they are defenders of nation hahahahahahha


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Imran Khan said:


> i am now out of false proud and i can see the truth. the truth is clear as i can see sun. isi army gov and all others which has power are nothing more the shoe of USA


 
you will get blind if you see the sun move on.


----------



## Solomon2

flameboard said:


> He wasn't granted diplomatic immunity, he was still a spy. What happened to that?


The U.S. claims Davis has diplomatic immunity and the Pakistani F.O. confessed that the U.S. government had asked them to issue a new visa for Davis but the F.O. didn't obey the LHC order to specify what it was. (By treaty it's up to the host country to prove that it refused a sending country's request for diplomatic immunity but the F.O. did not come close to doing so.) 

Assuming it was a lesser "consular" type immunity rather than the diplomatic type the U.S. claims then Davis could at most have been prosecuted in Pakistan for murder, not spying. If he has the diplomatic immunity claimed by the U.S. Davis shouldn't have been prosecuted or imprisoned in Pakistan at all.

If this "blood money" thing had never taken place and immunity to Pakistani jurisdiction accepted Davis could have been put on trial in the U.S. Now this possibility is closed. He can't go before a criminal court in the U.S. because he was acquitted in Pakistan and doing so would be double jeopardy. He can't be served a civil suit in the U.S. because blood money was already paid in Pakistan. As near as I can tell there can be no further court-imposed inquiries into the Davis affair in either the U.S. or Pakistan so we will probably never know anything more than we know now, not for sure anyway.


----------



## Imran Khan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> you will get blind if you see the sun move on.


 
hahahahahha good point as forces make you blind even pakistan attacked 120 time last year by drone. BTW what is the main duty of forces? rule us?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
cool bhaiya


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Imran
> cool bhaiya


 
chal chor yaar i am looking for some good fourm and leave from here because i am not intreasted in pak forces or pakistan defence which is not even defence but bussniess.pakistan is dead body now.cant waste more time on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

**** Army Airforce and ***** Govt!!! chaathay hain **** america kay!


----------



## Abu Basit

Imran Khan said:


> very good start by the way. they show this as cermoney of realese RD . may be they decide to kill pakistanis same numbers as how many days RD was in jail.shame on pak forces which cant stop other nations to attack on pakistan but still stting with proud and wear uniform daily as they are defenders of nation hahahahahahha


 
they are humiliating the uniform, i suggest ghagara choli!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan and Afghanistan are natural allies.


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Basit said:


> they are humiliating the uniform, i suggest ghagara choli!


 
us main achy nhi lagy gay sari banwa do to shayed lagy. wesy ye sari army ko ager koi kam hi laga diya jay to bhi pakistan ka bhut faida ho sakta hai.emagine 10 lakh workers work for agriculture or some other hand made product? we can beat china.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Now you should knew that we can not trust any of our institution. Never ever.


----------



## Imran Khan

Stealth said:


> **** Army Airforce and ***** Govt!!! chaathay hain **** america kay!


 
chor yaar ghusa na ker jo bik gya so bik gya ab wapas nhi ho sakta hahahahahhah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

She is just as bad as:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> Now you should knew that we can not trust any of our institution. Never ever.


 
before 2001 we trust in army that was last institution which was respected but after they sale there self now you can't trusy any one


----------



## Mujeeb47

Another great mistake of our institution.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dil k bhelanay ko ye khayal acha hai ...
K in the future , we will be a great power.


----------



## Mujeeb47

100 pages
Executive is corrupt , judiciary is not independant and no comment on military.


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> Dil k bhelanay ko ye khayal acha hai ...
> K in the future , we will be a great power.


 
great power ahhahahahahahhaha 

o bhai phly mulk to azaad kra lo ehehehehhe


----------



## Ahmad

she is lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> 100 pages
> Executive is corrupt , judiciary is not independant and no comment on military.


 
why no comment? today 80 killed who know who they was? who allow to drones enter in our air space?forces man forces . they are same as gov.


----------



## Spring Onion

Capt.Popeye said:


> Oh, you mean that the Pakistani Government paid to bail out Raymond Davis?


 
Unfortunately YES.


----------



## Mujeeb47

No trust on any institution


----------



## Tshering22

This was coming.. How long could your government take both US and domestic pressure? Hence paying blood money was the easiest way out. First pretend as if US paid for it and then later make US say that they didn't.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Who were killed in drone ? Civilian or terrorists


----------



## laiqs@mi

Imran Khan said:


> chal chor yaar i am looking for some good fourm and leave from here because i am not intreasted in pak forces or pakistan defence which is not even defence but bussniess.pakistan is dead body now.cant waste more time on this.


 
Same here Imran Bhai 
Mujhey bhe bata dena agar koi acha forum miley .
Its enough 
Jin pay takia tha wohi forces hamari........ marwaney lagey 
I cant belive what had happened yesterday. it was once again sakoot-e-dhaka for us . \

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

I think Pakistan and Afghanistan have historic relations. What is hurdles between their friendship.


----------



## Usama86

As a good friend of mine always says that if you cannot avoid being raped then you might as well enjoy it. Yesterday on Off the Record Haroon Rashid was saying that the judges had been pressurized by the govt. to take it easy on RD otherwise the nation could pay a heavy price if we piss off the Americans. The judges fell for the trap.


----------



## laiqs@mi

Our foces k barey main hai k 
Aik martaba koi banda gaya kisi Ra**i k pass jab fcuk ka time aya to us k leg pay pistal bandha howa tha 
banday nay pocha yeh kia hai to aurat nay jawab dia k banday pay bura waqat aa sakta hai koi pata nahi chalta to yeh us waqat k liye hai .
to brothers same hamarey sath hai American hamari mar k chaley jatey hain aur army ham nay burey wakton k liye rakhi howi hai .
Go to h*** with neucs , Air , Navy, ground forces .


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan Afghan friendship is necessary to make the region free.


----------



## Imran Khan

laiqs@mi said:


> Our foces k barey main hai k
> Aik martaba koi banda gaya kisi Ra**i k pass jab fcuk ka time aya to us k leg pay pistal bandha howa tha
> banday nay pocha yeh kia hai to aurat nay jawab dia k banday pay bura waqat aa sakta hai koi pata nahi chalta to yeh us waqat k liye hai .
> to brothers same hamarey sath hai American hamari mar k chaley jatey hain aur army ham nay burey wakton k liye rakhi howi hai .
> Go to h*** with neucs , Air , Navy, ground forces .


 
hhahahhahahah or wo bura wakt kai bar aya leken gun nhi nikali us R ne


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Usama
Judiciary is not free , not free , not free.


----------



## VCheng

from: CIA touts healthy Pak ties as spy freed - GEO.tv

WASHINGTON: *The CIA said Wednesday it enjoyed a "healthy partnership" with Pakistan's intelligence service after an American spy accused of murder was freed by Islamabad authorities*.

A Pakistan court on Wednesday released the CIA contractor, Raymond Davis, who was accused of double murder, after $2 million in blood money was paid to the families of the dead.

The case had prompted protests in Pakistan and aggravated strained relations between Washington and Islamabad, which had faced calls to stand up to its superpower ally and try Davis for murder.

*The Central Intelligence Agency, however, said relations between the spy services remained strong, amid speculation that the case was a result of a machinations between the CIA and Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence agency*.

"*The agency and our Pakistani counterparts have had a strong relationship for years. When issues arise, it's our standing practice to work through them*," CIA spokesman George Little said in an email.

"*That's the sign of a healthy partnership -- one that's vital to both countries, especially as we face a common set of terrorist enemies*."

A senior Democratic senator, John Kerry, hailed the release of Davis as a "necessary step" to ensure solid relations between the two countries.

"As I said last month in my visits to Lahore and Islamabad, we deeply regret the loss of life that led to this difficulty in our relationship and the demonstrations on Pakistan's streets, but neither country could afford for this tragedy to derail our vital relationship," Kerry, chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, said in a statement.

US authorities said Davis was protected by full diplomatic immunity, a claim rejected by the Pakistani government, and a decision on his status was on Monday deferred by the Lahore high court for criminal judges to decide.

A third Pakistani was struck down and killed by a US diplomatic vehicle that raced to Davis' assistance in the incident.

US officials have been frustrated at Pakistan's reluctance to go after some Islamist groups on the Afghan border, including the Haqqani network which is blamed for attacks on NATO-led troops in Afghanistan.

Pakistan sees the Haqqani group as a hedge to fend off arch-foe India in Afghanistan, analysts say.

*The chair of the US Senate Intelligence Committee, Dianne Feinstein, has reportedly described CIA ties with Pakistan intelligence as "something less than wholehearted partnership" and that the ISI is "walking both sides of the street."* (AFP)


----------



## laiqs@mi

Bhai usey paisey miltey hain na to bura waqat nahi hota .... han thora say agar paison k bagher ho ga to phir izzat bhe yad aa jaigi ghairat bhe yad aa jaigi am i truee????


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ laiq sami
same feeling bhai. Another sakut-e-dhaka.


----------



## fida jan

thus its proved that a pakistani is a slave of USA, congrats for proving pakis slave again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Too many pointless self deprecating posts in this thread.

No argument, hence no reason for this to stay open.

Thread Closed until some other controversial news come along of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mautkimaut

so Pakistan paid the blood money and sent the families to US ? and released Davis?


----------



## Aramsogo

US is expecting a bill for the payment. This was widely reported. US paid on credit.
Only 4 countries in the world can withstand this level of US pressure and not cave: Iran, NK, China and Russia.


----------



## GOD OF WAR

I have a feeling Raymond is gonna kick the bucket soon  and some Pakistani of US origin will be implicated in it. Oh well....


----------



## Aramsogo

GOD OF WAR said:


> I have a feeling Raymond is gonna kick the bucket soon  and some Pakistani of US origin will be implicated in it. Oh well....


 
I'm sure they will give him a new identity.


----------



## T-Faz

Raymond Davis and our national honour &#8211; The Express Tribune

*A few weeks ago, when the Raymond Davis saga had gripped the public imagination, I had humbly suggested, on a TV show, that this issue was not going to be resolved either through street protests, or by invoking the absurd national honour discourse. There was only one solution: Recourse to the laws (international and domestic). The ghairat brigade had a field day for at least a month by flogging the useless anti-Americanism horse and short-sighted elected politicians, such as a former foreign minister, also risked their political careers by exposing whom they were actually reporting to.*

Other than the usual suspects crying foul over Americans having coerced 18 members of Daviss victims families to accept a blood money settlement, the saga has ended rather swiftly *indicating that when Pakistans security establishment wants to do something, it achieves the objective rather quickly.* The families have accepted a hefty settlement and reportedly relocated. *Ironically, the settlement is in accordance with the Pakistani laws imposed by Zias political descendents. Luckily, no dangerous precedents were set by the Foreign Office (under pressure), declaring that Raymond Davis did not have diplomatic immunity. This settlement also helped the national punching bag, President Zardari and his tottering government, of appearing as US lackeys by certifying Daviss immunity. Most importantly, the Punjab government, controlled by the biggest opposition party and the security establishment, have been fully onboard. In short, the quiet behind-the-scenes diplomacy worked out well, saving us from the brink of an unnecessary collision with a world power whom we love to hate, but zealously served since 1947.*

*International and local punditry, on the breakdown of the ISI-CIA relationship, also proved to be a bogey, as the two organisations continued to engage and find a solution. Whether such a solution was desirable, strictly on the canons of international law, is a different subject altogether. The most important lesson that we may note for our future misadventures is not to whip public emotion against law, reason and civilised norms of diplomacy. As it is, we have misinformed the public, packed lies into textbooks and allowed the mullahs and media mujahideen to spread hate at will. All of this is definitely not in our national interest or national dignity. We can only be protecting our honour if we appear as a law-abiding, civilised polity and not a jingoistic state, full of armed lunatics in the public domain.*

*We were told that Zardaris goose would be cooked if he were to let Raymond Davis go through the Foreign Office channels. It appears that Zardari, even after his deft handling of the political game in Pakistan, continues to be underestimated. Questions about his ethics and legitimacy aside, he has yet again established his skill in averting and negotiating several crises. Of course, the Pakistani right is going to portray him as a villain even after their favorite diyat and qisas laws have been applied in the Davis affair.*

Unconfirmed reports suggest that the guardians of national honour, despite their loud proclamations, could only muster a few thousand rupees to look after the families of Davis victims. Media reports suggested that the right wing religious parties had made generous offers to the victims families, should they reject the diyat package from the evil US. This also reminds one of the Aafia Siddiqui case, where, reportedly, her brother could only raise $10,000 from the Pakistani/Muslim community in the US and thats why the Pakistani government had to intervene to defray Aafias legal defence costs totaling $2 million!

*Honour-obsessed TV anchors and analysts have not liked the outcome of this saga and some are loudly claiming that qisas and diyat laws were not applicable in this particular case. Or the families have been pressurised and that Pakistan has not protected its sovereignty. Quite frankly, they will have to swallow the propaganda they have churned out and, for a change, answer for their ignorance of laws, international politics and history. Pakistan needs to strengthen its economy, undertake major social reform and only then it can think of dictating to the world with augmented bargaining power. Nuclear prowess alone cannot please the gods. Simple.*


----------



## Areesh

> Pakistan needs to strengthen its economy,



Yeah Pakistan needs to strengthen it's economy by fighting a useless war, with acting as a mercenary and bombs blowing up in it's cities. Very true.


----------



## T-Faz

Areesh said:


> Yeah Pakistan needs to strengthen it's economy by fighting a useless war, with acting as a mercenary and bombs blowing up in it's cities. Very true.


 
Who asked for Pakistan to get involved in the Afghan Jihad?

Who asked them to get involved in wars with Israel?

Who asked them to fight for countless other countries without any purpose?

Its those third rate Generals we have sitting there in GHQ eating up all the countries resources when all the time and effort could have used to build up this nation.

While other countries concentrate on their own well being and interests, our idiots are fighting foreign wars either in the name of Islam or for Islamic brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujeeb47

Tell me what's wrong in this decision. Belive me this was the best option for the family. Suppose , if davis was hanged , what was the benefit for the family (except emotional for the some time). The people who want worse relations with America , should know that we are facing enemy on eastern sector and 36 countries on western sector. If we will split , it will benefit our eastern enemy.
Thanks ,
Regards ,
Mujeeb Athangal.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ aresh
we are fighting war against the terrorists who are being funded by our enemy. If army had not made operation in Swat , then Islamabad was near to become Taliban capital.


----------



## Imran Khan

Areesh said:


> Yeah Pakistan needs to strengthen it's economy by fighting a useless war, with acting as a mercenary and bombs blowing up in it's cities. Very true.


 
dont worry more are coming as we see today was film trailor


----------



## Yeti

Raymond Davis, the CIA spy charged with murder in Pakistan, has flown out of the country after the relatives of two men he killed dropped charges in exchange for "blood money" of at least $2.3m (£1.4m) and help in resettling abroad.

Davis slipped out of Lahore on a special flight from the old city airport after being released from the sprawling jail where he had been held for almost 10 weeks amid a diplomatic storm that rocked relations between the two allies and sucked in President Barack Obama.

A Pakistani official said the 36-year-old US spy was bound for an airbase in Afghanistan, then on to the US.

Davis was freed under Islamic laws that allow a murderer to walk free on payment of compensation to the family of his victims. The acquittal took place during a closed hearing at Kot Lakhpat jail where no reporters were present.

"The court first indicted him, but the families later told the court that they have accepted the blood money and they have pardoned him," said Rana Sanaullah, the Punjab law minister.

The US secretary of state, Hillary Clinton, thanked the families for pardoning Davis and allowing the American to go. Speaking from Cairo, Clinton said the US had not paid to win Davis's release.

The dramatic case has become an obsession in Pakistan since Davis, a bulky former special forces soldier, opened fire on two men at traffic lights on 27 January. Davis claimed he acted in self-defence against robbers, but prosecutors said he shot one in the back as he ran away. Several officials said the men he killed were linked to Pakistani intelligence.

The deal to free Davis was an unusual mix of Islamic law and tense backroom negotiations between American and Pakistani spies and diplomats.

Court documents detailed payments of almost $1.2m to the mother, widow and eight siblings of Faizan Haider, while relatives of the other dead man, Muhammad Faheem, received a similar amount. A senior Pakistani official said compensation was also paid to the family of a third man killed by a US rescue vehicle, presumed to be driven by CIA employees.

It is believed the money was transferred by Pakistani authorities, pending reimbursement from the US, allowing Clinton to make her denial of payment on Wednesday.

Washington also undertook to facilitate the future resettlement of family members in the US or a Gulf state such as Dubai, the official added. "The Americans will be helpful to the families," he said. But the deal was also a defeat for US diplomacy, which had insisted Davis was a bona fide diplomat who enjoyed immunity from prosecution. In the early stage of the controversy, the US accused Pakistan of "illegally detaining" Davis, while Obama defended him as "our diplomat".

The carefully orchestrated legal events in Lahore belied weeks of negotiations between the CIA and Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), which have been at barely concealed loggerheads over the incident. The legal manoeuvres were "a fig leaf", one official admitted.

The idea of a payment was first mooted between Pakistan's ambassador to the US, Husain Haqqani, and Senator John Kerry in February. But the arrangement first needed the co-operation of Pakistani intelligence, which seemed determined to press its advantage.

Relations between the two spy agencies had been fragile for months. In December the CIA station chief had to leave Islamabad after being named in the press; ISI officials were angry that their chief, General Shuja Pasha, had been named in a New York lawsuit brought by victims of the 2008 Mumbai attacks.

The ISI had been unaware of Davis's CIA role in Pakistan, *where he was employed to protect operatives gathering information about groups such as Lashkar-e-Taiba, a militant Islamist group close to Pakistan's intelligence service and linked to terrorist attacks against India*, and relations between the CIA and ISI were strained as a result. The CIA director, Leon Panetta, phoned the ISI chief, General Shuja Pasha, last month to try to smooth relations.

Media leaks in the Pakistani press during the stop-start trial kept the pressure on the US, such as the publication last weekend of the names and passport details of other "Raymonds"  Americans suspected of entering Pakistan under false pretences  in a newspaper. The report quoted "official sources".

In return for Davis's release, the ISI has obtained an undertaking from the CIA about covert operations on their turf, the Pakistani official said. "They will do nothing behind our backs that will result in people getting killed or arrested."

There were other indications that a deal had been worked out. The US embassy press release welcoming Davis's release was initially dated March 10  around the same time a deal was struck in Washington.

Analysts also noted that General Pasha, who was due to retire this month, obtained an unusual one-year extension of tenure this week.

Kerry, head of the Senate foreign affairs committee, who is often used as a go-between in difficult issues, is thought to have raised the issue of compensation with the Pakistan government on a visit to Islamabad on 16 February. Kerry's visit, devoted to securing Davis's release, was initially believed to have been a failure. But US officials have been working behind the scenes since then at trying to secure the deal.

Kerry said: "This was a very important and necessary step for both of our countries to be able to maintain our relationship and remain focused on progress on bedrock national interests, and I'm deeply grateful for the Pakistani government's decision.

"We deeply regret the loss of life that led to this difficulty in our relationship and the demonstrations on Pakistan's streets, but neither country could afford for this tragedy to derail our vital relationship. We look forward to working with Pakistan to strengthen our relationship and confront our common challenges."

The US state department released a statement by the US ambassador to Pakistan, Cameron Munter, who accompanied Davis on the flight from Pakistan to Afghanistan. Munter thanked the families of their victims for pardoning Davis. "I am grateful for their generosity."

He stressed that the US justice department has opened an investigation into the shooting in Lahore.

He added: "Most of all, I wish to reaffirm the importance that America places in its relationship with Pakistan, and the commitment of the American people to work with their Pakistani counterparts to move ahead in ways that will benefit us all."

As night fell in Lahore, there was a small protest outside the US consulate where Davis claimed to work, led by demonstrators from the Jamaat-e-Islami, the country's main religious party. Further protests are expected after prayers on Friday.

Meanwhile, the CIA continued drone strikes in the tribal belt, firing three missiles at a car in North Waziristan that reportedly killed five people. It was the 16th drone strike in Pakistan this year.

CIA spy escapes murder case in Pakistan after US pays 'blood money' | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ imran
why you have not opposed drone attacks before . Aj quomi ghairat kaisay jag gai bhai meray...


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ yeti
too late .... We all know that... Dont need your help... Thanks


----------



## W.11

raymond davis se................


----------



## President Camacho

Well, before Yeti's post, I did not know that the US Justice Department had opened an investigation into the shooting involving Raymond Davis. So well, gotta watch how it goes there.


----------



## Yeti

I think people are making too much of a big issue on this davis guy yes he shot dead 2 guys it was bad okay but today 3 Pakistani troops killed in bomb blast not even a whisper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Relax.....

We will see second outcome of another Raymond Davis, indeed we learned alot from this dramatic case. More CIA coming to Pakistan gained a valuable lesson from RD, Pakistan will pay a price to victims. 

There will be certain more bombing, rape, kidnapping, harrassing, mocking on Pakistan! 

Diyat is acceptable. 
Drones attack is acceptable. 
Lack Govt is acceptable.

I also some of you couldn't refuse US if they offer more (F-16s Blk 52) and more machines, which is more useful more than Pakistan itself.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Raptor
Yesterday decision was the best choice for family. Suppose , if RD was hanged , what benefit the family get (except emotional for sometime). Has anybody helped the family? Sorry to say , we only know to talk.
I'll request you to pray for pakistan . THanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Yes, you are right. Good for family, I respect their decision.

Overall bad for Pakistan!


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Raptor
Yes , I agree to you but we have detained him for 1.5 months despite strong opposition from USA. No such example in past.
We are facing india on eastern sector and 36 countries and foreign funded terrorists on western sector. Certainly it was bad decision (I agree to you) but please try to understand our difficulties. Hope you will understand my point of view. Thanks


----------



## VCheng

Does anybody else notice that nobody is now mentioning the third guy who was killed by the fleeing Land Cruiser? Apparently, everybody, including Pakistan law enforcement agencies are treating it as a "routine" traffic fatality similar to the hundreds that happen everyday in Pakistan: of no consequence. Where are those who said that they will pay "triple" the money that anybody else offered?

I am pointing these facts out not to enrage anybody or to say I told you so. I am saying these things so that people can realise that they are being misled by those "leaders" who demonize "external forces" including the US for all problems, when in fact the "leaders" themselves are the problem. Beware!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Certainly , there are problems. But it is our (Pakistanis) responsibility to make Pakistan prosperous. Nobody from outside will come to help us.


----------



## T-Faz

Mujeeb47 said:


> Certainly , there are problems. But it is our (Pakistanis) responsibility to make Pakistan prosperous. Nobody from outside will come to help us.


 
It is our responsibility but our own politicians, military, intelligence and judiciary are against this country.

Btw, which unit of the army are you in?


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> Certainly , there are problems. But it is our (Pakistanis) responsibility to make Pakistan prosperous. Nobody from outside will come to help us.


 
bus bhai jawan ab khatam.itna to main tab bhi na roya jab mery piyary mary thy. pakistan bhi mar gya mery liye ab hum ne jitna rona tha ro liye bhar main gai gov or army or pak ki problems. ye pakistani kut khana nhi khatam hony wala.mery liye ab mamla khatam pessy hazam.tum log jano tumhara kam. ab na pakistan ki koi khushi ho gee na koi ghum kiyoon ke marny waloon per aik bar roya jata hai roz roz nhi.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ T-Faz
yes , of course system is corrupt. But disappointment is sin. Believe me our youth has still guts. And we have to make Pakistan a Quaid's state..


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
Sir , you are respectful and one of the senior members of this forum. We still need your guideness. I have the same feeling that you have (and many others). But we have to work for Pakistan. As Pakistan has given as much but we have given it nothing. Thanks


----------



## Imran Khan

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Imran
> Sir , you are respectful and one of the senior members of this forum. We still need your guideness. I have the same feeling that you have (and many others). But we have to work for Pakistan. As Pakistan has given as much but we have given it nothing. Thanks


 
kon pakistan ???????? hehehehehhe hamari jaan chuooti hai is dhandhy se ab .aoo gupshup lagay members club main .


----------



## Mujeeb47

But one thing we still need you and your guidence. O.k Guy


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan has demanded apology on drone attack


----------



## W.11

apology?? the drone strikes must be immediately stopped withour condition..


----------



## iPhone

T-Faz said:


> Who asked for Pakistan to get involved in the Afghan Jihad?
> 
> Who asked them to get involved in wars with Israel?
> 
> Who asked them to fight for countless other countries without any purpose?
> 
> Its those third rate Generals we have sitting there in GHQ eating up all the countries resources when all the time and effort could have used to build up this nation.
> 
> While other countries concentrate on their own well being and interests, our idiots are fighting foreign wars either in the name of Islam or for Islamic brothers.




Very well put. Pakistan should have never gotten involved in such geo-political affairs. The short sightedness of the generals and corruption of political leaders are reasons why we're at this stage.

Look at what happened in Miranshah today. Over 40 tribesmen killed in a drone attack. That's not a small incident, it's going to have very far reaching devastating effects. Who is to say this isnt CIA's revenge for arresting and keeping their man in prison?

In 2006, in an attack of this sort some 80 tribesmen were killed and the suicide bombing that followed in it's aftermath is evident to everyone.

Elders have told us and taught us many times not to get involved in affairs of people bigger than you. You won't keep up and get hurt badly. Today those words of wisdom are shining like pearls in front of our eyes.

This game was not meant to be played by us. Now all tangled up, the brutally injured body of our nation is being dragged on a thorny road by bulls.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ iphone
There was a significant reason behind pakistan's involvement in Afghan war. Russia's eyes were on Gwadar. The next target , after Afghanistan , was Pakistan.


----------



## iPhone

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ iphone
> There was a significant reason behind pakistan's involvement in Afghan war. Russia's eyes were on Gwadar. The next target , after Afghanistan , was Pakistan.


 
Yeah that's what that imbacile Zia told the nation to get them involved in the Afghan war.


----------



## President Camacho

iPhone said:


> *Very well put. Pakistan should have never gotten involved with such geo-political affairs. The short sightedness of the generals and corruption of political leaders are reasons why we're at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Elders have told us and taught us many times not to get involved in affairs of people bigger than you. You won't keep up and get hurt badly. Today those words of wisdom are shining like pearls in front of our eyes.
> 
> This game was not meant to be played by us. Now all tangled up, the brutally injured body of our nation is being dragged on a thorny road by bulls.*


 
One thing I am yet to understand (may be I am too less informed or too dumb, but hope one can help me with this).

Today, almost every educated Pakistani says Pakistan should not have been involved in such geo-political affairs, esp beginning Afghan war era. But the USSR was already inside Afghanistan, and the US could not declare outright war with the USSR, so it was forced to use a proxy that was organized and could use Afghans too. That was Pakistan. I also understand that Zia did it deftly, esp when he skillfully raised the assistance money (aid) from a few hundred millions to over a billion, in the 80's. 

Now, when you look at it from Pakistan's point of view, the USSR was a strong ally of India, and Pakistan would have certainly been sandwiched between the USSR and India. I am an Indian, but I won't say India would have played saint. India would most certainly have tried to capitalize on the situation and, with the help of the USSR, would have attacked Pakistan, and might have even divided it into pieces. Since the US wanted to avoid facing off the USSR, it would not have been able to help Pakistan.

In my view, Pakistan had no choice but to participate in the Afghan war, as much for the US, as for itself. This is another thing that Zia completely ruined the state of affairs by pushing in such radicalism and extremism, just to keep himself at the top for as long as he could.

This is purely my thought, and I would love to be helped if there is anything that is different and sounds more logical.


----------



## Omar1984

T-Faz said:


> Who asked for Pakistan to get involved in the Afghan Jihad?
> 
> Who asked them to get involved in wars with Israel?
> 
> Who asked them to fight for countless other countries without any purpose?
> 
> Its those third rate Generals we have sitting there in GHQ eating up all the countries resources when all the time and effort could have used to build up this nation.
> 
> While other countries concentrate on their own well being and interests, our idiots are fighting foreign wars either in the name of Islam or for Islamic brothers.


 
Or for Bush's War on Terror, which is really a war OF terror that is creating havoc all across Pakistan.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Guys the participation of Pakistan in soviet afghan war was necessary for her stability (although zai did mistakes). In 2001 , sorry to say , Pakistan was involved by US forcibly.


----------



## T-Faz

This war of terror is also another big burden.

As for USSR, they were not going to invade Pakistan, they used to stop from crossing the border and even after finding out of Pakistans involvement, they did not threaten us with an invasion, Gwadar was not even heard of back then. 

India could not have used the situation either as it was in complete political turmoil with its insurgencies and a drowning economy.

I will post the links about USSR tomorrow, they were not going to invade Pakistan, it was all propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

as t-faz says that, i believe it now 

GOD!!! seriously!!!!!


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ T-Faz
Do you remember that in 1971 , russia pulled atomic naval ship in indian ocean to prevent involvement of America in the war. Any how , afghan soviet chapter has ended. Useless to talk about it.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ T-Faz
And hope you also knew that soviet backed afghan jet fighters also tried to enter Pakistan (some of which were killed by army).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Pakistan got involved to protect it's sovereignty from Afghanistan which was with the backing of the USSR trying to steal Pakistan territory. After the USSR pullout Iran, India and the Russian Federation tried to exploit the situation. I can't believe ignorant people claiming that "Pakistan shouldn't involve itself" it's the geo politics affecting us.

Should we not safeguard our sovereignty against Afghan interference in Balochistan?


----------



## iPhone

Mujeeb47 said:


> Guys the participation of Pakistan in soviet afghan war was necessary for her stability (although zai did mistakes). In 2001 , sorry to say , Pakistan was involved by US forcibly.


 in 2001 we just played the 2nd inning of the same game that was started in the late 70's.


----------



## iPhone

BTW, anyone know what happened to the families after the left the courtroom? they're no where to be found. I doubt they're in America. Could be Saudi Arabia but I'm sure a relative in Pak would've confirmed it by now.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Iphone
The family information on media can possibly cause damage to family.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Every country has some geopolitical interests. India , China , Russia , America , Iran , Egypt , Israel , Saudi Arabia etc have geopolitical interests. Similarly , Pakistan has some geopolitical interests.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Davis release challenged in supreme court.


----------



## Mujeeb47

US offices in Pakistan would remain close today. Government considering to declare "high alert" for one week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

You know what guys? If this terrorist was set free, then I bet you 1 million dollars many of the Pakistani terrorists our Army captured were and are being set free as well. I can not describe the anger in me for the past 2 days. Pakistani Judicial system is BS!


----------



## Mujeeb47

President Zardari will visit next month to America after receiving green signal. The visit was postponed due to Raymond Davis case. See how he will present crucial case of Pakistan. Sources said that he will consult general headquater.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Saudi Arabia has paid the qasas : sources. According to sources , CIA has refused to stop its activites in Pakistan. It has also refused to give list of CIA operatives to Pakistan.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well enough of this drama bazi and licking American diplomats (spies) boots , wiki leaks has enough info how these slaves , worship gori chamri , they will gladly let civilians die , just becasue they will get a nice beautiful , golf cart or golf course to play golf in ... while normal Pakistani public has no roti 

I read recently some water pumping plant got made in Pakistan and its main purpose is to supply water for the golf course so rich ellite would enjoy playing golf in green environment 

These leaders are (warlords) not democratic leaders, they are promised riches if they will kill their own people ... !!! that is what their truth is 
*
Does not matter Punjabi , Muhajir , Balouch or Pakthoon they care only about their Masters - *

So its important that American embassy is CLOSED DOWN .. in Pakistan 

Zameen dari based democracy has failed in Pakistan and we must have change a future with out US 

I mean WHAT will happen ? worse case scenario our recent mango export to US will suffer? what else do we export to US ? they get all the cheap prices for our items you know what ..

CLOSE it down ... 

1) Close down US embassy 
2) Shoot down 1-2 Drones
3) Do not allow US persons Diplomatic Immunity 

Sure our economy will suffer .. for 1-3 years but you know what we will learn to stand on our own two feet like Iran did , not like all these PUPET countries like 

Egypt , Algeria , Libya , Oman , Bahrain , Saudia etc all pupet governments of warlords - 

Public has to stand up and kick out all US embassy personnel , and also gift wrap all politicians who were in on this act

*
The moment this devil's embassy will close in Pakistan , all the bombing will suddenly stop , the moment these devil's advocate will leave , you will see no political killings in major cities of Pakistan - *


I don't think we will even feel any thing , with out US in our lives - 

Really , just take over Afghanistan -
*
These CIA agents are busy , strengthening , malitias in Pakistan that are anti gov , anti democracy , in order to split Pakistan - specially the provinces , where there are trade routs and gas projects -*


Prime example is , to sabotage , Iran - Pakistan gas pipe line they launched and funded many local groups to cause chaos - 

*EXAMPLE OF LIBYA IS INFRONT OF US !!! US , AND UN will also turn in on Pakistan just like they are doing to Libya *

only thing that is stopping the US and others is our Nuclear weapons and that is why these Ramond Davis and Co are in Pakistan - to figure out a way to start civil war in Pakistan

How are these people getting funds? Well of course thru Radmon davis and Co 
We should learn from Revolution in Egypt that yes its ok to bring down your gov , provided you will crush the dictators and mafia -


----------



## Abu Basit

Mujeeb47 said:


> Pakistan has demanded apology on drone attack


 
the apology will not bring back innocent lives which our own sold out army general has admitted.


----------



## Abu Basit

Mujeeb47 said:


> According to sources , CIA has refused to stop its activites in Pakistan. It has also refused to give list of CIA operatives to Pakistan.



nothing surpising.......


----------



## Abu Basit

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *
> Does not matter Punjabi , Muhajir , Balouch or Pakthoon they care only about their Masters - *



+1

.................


----------



## Abu Basit

Imran Khan said:


> bus bhai jawan ab khatam.itna to main tab bhi na roya jab mery piyary mary thy. pakistan bhi mar gya mery liye ab hum ne jitna rona tha ro liye bhar main gai gov or army or pak ki problems. ye pakistani kut khana nhi khatam hony wala.mery liye ab mamla khatam pessy hazam.tum log jano tumhara kam. ab na pakistan ki koi khushi ho gee na koi ghum kiyoon ke marny waloon per aik bar roya jata hai roz roz nhi.


 
sabr my brother sabr, let me assure you that you are not alone, inshaAllah our tears will not go waste.


----------



## Abu Basit

..................................................


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> all is well the ends well.
> 
> and this news is more sad for our enemies


 
Yes, the Taliban militants have started getting it again.


----------



## Abu Basit




----------



## Manas

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ T-Faz
> And hope you also knew that soviet backed afghan jet fighters also tried to enter Pakistan (some of which were killed by army).


 
*Soviet Russia came to Afghanistan on the invitation of the communist Afghan govt of that time, there was No Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.*

Read history again, it must be from some non pakistani source.


----------



## waraich66

Abu Basit said:


>


 
Problem is our nation is divided into Sindhi ,Punjabi,pushtoon and Balochi .We need to merge all province based on languages and races and than only political system will work and peace and prosperity will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Only positive thing in all this raymond davis and yesterday's drone attack drama is that the majority of the youth of Pakistan seems to be furious and frustrated with all the BS happening in this country. You can see it here on this forum, on twitter, on facebook or anywhere else. I have seen a consensus among the youth against this slavery of America. I just hope that this anger and frustration might join hands with each other and can bring anything good for this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tayyab1796

It was Nawaz Sharif who played a role in the capture of Aimal Kansi and now his party pleaded a very 'lame' case to extradite release of a CIA spy , working under cover . PML-N stands exposed again . I am not willing to believe that he is suffering ill health in London , its just a ploy to get some sympathy after this huge fall from grace of his party .


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Tayyab1796 said:


> It was Nawaz Sharif who played a role in the capture of Aimal Kansi and now his party pleaded a very 'lame' case to extradite release of a CIA spy , working under cover . PML-N stands exposed again . I am not willing to believe that he is suffering ill health in London , its just a ploy to get some sympathy after this huge fall from grace of his party .


 
It was nt just Nawaz Sharif... Pak Army's COAS and Shujah Pasha are completely involved in humiliating their people with their actions...

We should be asking for cases of treason against all three... Musharaf, Kayani and Shujah Pasha and they should be facing the firing squad for their treason against Pakistan... 

No rank should be spared from punishment to the crime of treason...

Ghadar Hukmaran or Fauj kay Ghadar Hukmaran... This is proving to be our ruin today...


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Problem is our nation is divided into Sindhi ,Punjabi,pushtoon and Balochi .We need to merge all province based on languages and races and than only political system will work and peace and prosperity will come.


 
Division for administration only... we should get rid of all notion of divisions based on race, tribe and language...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> It was nt just Nawaz Sharif... Pak Army's COAS and Shujah Pasha are completely involved in humiliating their people with their actions...
> 
> We should be asking for cases of treason against all three... Musharaf, Kayani and Shujah Pasha and they should be facing the firing squad for their treason against Pakistan...
> 
> No rank should be spared from punishment to the crime of treason...
> 
> Ghadar Hukmaran or Fauj kay Ghadar Hukmaran... This is proving to be our ruin today...


Brother, how many you will punish when the whole nation is enslaved?

Ever wondered that why top brass of Pakistan always acts in US interests? Faces change with passage of time but policies remain same.

It is time for Pakistani nation to ponder over its internal weaknesses first. 

The greatest threat to Pakistan's existence is its internal issues: Poverty, Fuedalism, Corruption, Mafia, and Lack of brotherhood. The external enemies are simply taking advantage.

Pakistan is in dire need of reforms. It is in need of _educational revolution_. The 3 points of Quaid come in to mind: (1) Unity (2) Faith and (3) Discipline

Unless Pakistani society fights these internal weaknesses, it will remain enslaved. And this society will be doomed.

Only a *strong Pakistan* can achieve true independence. It will have the power to break away from external chains around its neck. Otherwise, it will be choked.


----------



## 53fd

We all knew "what" Zardari was from Day 1. But I certainly expected better from Kayani. I'm extremely disappointed by his behavior. While I still don't doubt his patriotism (the same can't be said of Zardari of course) I thought he held a lot of sway over Americans. But apparently, he doesn't. He's like a scared child in front of him. I think the Americans thought Pakistan were stalling the North Waziristan operation, & just completely lost their patience. However, for someone who so thoroughly think about their military strategies, don't realize that these drone attacks will destabilize Afghanistan & Pakistan even further, & that is a very risky proposition for both the US & Pakistan. You can't expect to kill everyone, it's not possible to do that. The US & Pakistan are about to face very dire consequences for these drone attacks, & it would be wise for Pakistan to order the US to stop the attacks (which they haven't done of course), instead of 'demanding apologies & condemning' the attacks.


----------



## Yeti

Kerry luger bill permits the use of drone attacks which has been signed by Pakistan senate


----------



## waraich66

U.S. didnt pay blood money to secure Davis release, says Clinton
PTI
Share · print · T+ 
An undated family photo provided by Rebecca Davis, wife of Raymond Davis, 36. Raymond Davis, who shot and killed two Pakistani men, was released from a Pakistani prison on Wednesday, and left Pakistan. Photo: AP.
An undated family photo provided by Rebecca Davis, wife of Raymond Davis, 36. Raymond Davis, who shot and killed two Pakistani men, was released from a Pakistani prison on Wednesday, and left Pakistan. Photo: AP.
Related
NEWS
Davis release termed sell-out CIA contractor acquitted Surprise as Davis is let off Raymond Davis pardoned after payment of compensation Davis has TTP links, says Pakistani media Raymond Davis said to be CIA operative
TOPICS
World Pakistan
USA
crime murder
diplomacy international relations

Her comments came in the wake of reports in the Pakistani media that Mr. Davis was acquitted and freed by a court in Lahore after the families of the dead men agreed to a "blood money" deal of USD 2.3 million.

The U.S. has said it did not pay any blood money to secure the release of its national Raymond Davis, a suspected CIA contractor who was arrested in Pakistan for gunning down two men, amid reports that a USD 2.3 million compensation deal was reached with the victims kin.

Mr Davis was an embassy employee, and we will continue to seek visas for embassy employees who have important functions to perform in furtherance of the work we are doing with the Pakistani Government and on behalf of the Pakistani people, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton told reporters accompanying her during her Egypt visit.

She said the U.S. did not pay any compensation to the victims families in Pakistan to secure the release of Mr. Davis.

Her comments came in the wake of reports in the Pakistani media that Mr. Davis was acquitted and freed by a court in Lahore after the families of the dead men agreed to a blood money deal of USD 2.3 million.

Ms. Clinton, however, said the families of the two men shot dead by 36yearold Mr. Davis on January 27 pardoned him and added that the U.S. was very grateful for their decision.

We appreciate the actions that they took that enabled Mr Davis to leave Pakistan and head back home. We also have a Department of Justice investigation that has begun into what happened in Lahore, she said.

The U.S. has communicated its strong support for the relationship between Pakistan and the United States, which the Obama administration considers to be of strategic importance, and is looking forward to continuing to strengthen it based on mutual respect and common interests.

White House Press Secretary Jay Carney told reporters separately that the U.S. welcomed the release of Mr. Davis.

The U.S. welcomes the release of Mr Davis. He was pardoned, as you understand it, by the families involved of the victims and in accordance with Pakistani law, he said.

Mr. Davis release ended one of the most serious diplomatic standoffs between Islamabad and Washington in nine years of partnering in the fight against terrorism.

This was a very important and necessary step for both of our countries to be able to maintain our relationship and remain focused on progress on bedrock national interests, and Im deeply grateful for the Pakistani governments decision, said Senator John Kerry, Chairman of the powerful Senate Foreign Relations Committee.

Mr. Kerry, who visited Pakistan last month, said the U.S. deeply regrets the loss of life that led to this difficulty in USPak relationship and the demonstrations on Pakistans streets.

But neither country could afford for this tragedy to derail our vital relationship. We look forward to working with Pakistan to strengthen our relationship and confront our common challenges, he said.

Keywords: Raymond Davis, suspected CIA contractor


----------



## TrMhMt

OOpppssss !!! someones play with Pakistans' pride indeed (if thats is true) .....


----------



## mehru

*ISLAMABAD &#8211; *The mystery shrouding the controversial Diyat deal that brought a dramatic end to the Raymond Davis saga has been compounded by the US denial that it didn&#8217;t pay compensation to the victim families. *If the US has not made the payment, who did foot the hefty bill then?*
*&#8220;The US government did not pay compensation, and the US position has been vindicated that Raymond Davis had immunity to prosecution,&#8221; US Embassy spokesperson Alberto Rodriguez told The Nation on Thursday.* The reluctance of Foreign Office spokesperson Tehmina Janjua to offer her comment on US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton&#8217;s remarks that the United States did not pay compensation has further deepened the mystery.
However, sources privy to these developments insisted the Pakistani government solely manipulated the entire game from Diyat payment to indictment, acquittal and rushed-up departure of the killer.
Citing logical sequence of developments relating to Raymond Davis, sources said that four ministries &#8211; Foreign Affairs, Interior, Law, Justice and Human Rights and Ministry of Law of the Punjab &#8211; handled the matter.
*Sources believed that the onus lies on either one or two or all of the four ministries handling the Raymond Davis case. However, some of the sources blamed the federal and the provincial law ministries for their direct involvement.*
None of official spokespersons for the federal ministries of Interior as well as Law and Justice were available for comments till late at night.
*Meanwhile, both the ruling PPP and the PML-N have started the blame game over the Davis fiasco.* Leader of the Opposition in the National Assembly, Nisar Ali Khan, on Thursday declared the release of Raymond Davis a national tragedy and held the Centre responsible.
*&#8220;The rulers struck the dirty deal for the sake of a few dollars and for appeasing their foreign masters,&#8221; he said, adding that they should have sought Dr Aafia&#8217;s release in turn for Davis&#8217;. He said the Punjab government is being dragged in the matter at the behest of the establishment for distracting attention from those responsible.*
Ch Nisar said a severe protest would be registered against the PPP rulers on the floor of the National Assembly, and insisted that the incident has proved that the days of the present regime have been numbered.
However, sources called the statements by the PML-N as efforts to cover up the culpability of the Punjab government.
They were of the view that the Punjab government cannot absolves itself of the responsibility for the deal and every bid to plead innocence may embroil them further in the days to come.

Our rulers paid Diyat | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

*So it was not the American tax payers money that Americans so like to cry about. It was after all our money. We gave money to release the murderer of two Pakistanis. Shocking isn't it?

I am so "proud" today.*


----------



## Yeti

Yep it was the Saudi's


`Blood money was paid by S. Arabia` | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Yeti

self delete


----------



## mehru

self delete


----------



## mehru

Which version is true?

Saudis did it or the Govt? As Dawn is more credible, so i will believe their version.

Where are Arabs when you need them. Good job KSA!


----------



## Kompromat

mehru said:


> Which version is true?
> 
> Saudis did it or the Govt? As Dawn is more credible, so i will believe their version.
> 
> Where are Arabs when you need them. Good job KSA!


 

I hope the custodian of "two holy mosques" also do something about poor afia jailed for 84 years for allegedly trying to shoot americans.


----------



## Yeti

Black Blood said:


> I hope the custodian of "two holy mosques" also do something about poor afia jailed for 84 years for allegedly trying to shoot americans.




she was convicted and known jihadi who has links to militant outfits


----------



## Yeti

She was caught in Afghanistan in 2008 with poisonous chemicals, bomb-making instructions and a list of New York landmarks, including the Brooklyn Bridge and Empire State Building.

While being questioned in an Afghan police station, she grabbed a rifle and shot at U.S. soldiers, translators, FBI agents and others who were questioning her.

The only one injured, however, was Siddiqui when the soldier whose weapon she swiped shot her in the stomach.

Investigators believe the Brandeis and MIT-educated neuroscientist was radicalized after she married her second husband, *whose uncle was Khalid Shaikh Mohammed*, the alleged planner of the Sept. 11 attacks.



Good riddance to bad rubbish  let her rot


----------



## Rig Vedic

ThunderCat said:


> Pakistan got involved to protect it's sovereignty from Afghanistan which was with the backing of the USSR trying to steal Pakistan territory. After the USSR pullout Iran, India and the Russian Federation tried to exploit the situation. I can't believe ignorant people claiming that "Pakistan shouldn't involve itself" it's the geo politics affecting us.
> 
> Should we not safeguard our sovereignty against Afghan interference in Balochistan?



No, it was not that the USSR wanted to invade Pakistan. That is a fairy tale. The real story is that Brzezinski started funding the Muhajideen in order to provoke the Soviets to invade Afghanistan and trap them there. This is what Brzezinski himself has confessed. Pakistan was a willing participant in that game. 

Link: Brzezinski: U.S. Provoked Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Raymond Davis release challenged in SC*
Updated at 1015 PST Friday, March 18, 2011 
Sohail Khan

ISLAMABAD: A constitutional petition, challenging the release of American national Raymond Davis, accused of killing two persons was filed on Thursday in the Supreme Court, praying for declaring the orders of release passed by additional district and sessions judge, Lahore illegal, unconstitutional and having no legal sanctity. 

Maulvi Iqbal Haider advocate has filed the petition under Article 184(3) of the Constitution, making Federation of Pakistan, Government of Punjab, Home Secretary and Prosecutor General Punjab, Muhammad Yousaf Ojla, additional district and sessions judge, Lahore, Raymond Davis, the accused through American Embassy, Islamabad and SHO Police Station Lytton road Lahore as respondents.

He further prayed to the court to declare that the offence that was committed on January 27, 2011 within the jurisdiction of SHO, Lytton Road, Lahore by Raymond Davis in broad daylight at a public place was not trial-able before the additional district and sessions judge, Lahore as the offence was to be tried by an anti-terrorism court, thus the trial and order of the district and sessions judges court is void and has no legal effect.

The petitioner further prayed to declare that the respondents including Federation, Government of Punjab, home secretary and prosecutor general Punjab and SHO police station Lahore have failed to fulfill their statutory duties against the accused Raymond Davis in respect of his anti-state activities.

He contended that on January 27, 2011 the offence was committed at Qartaba Chowk, Lahore and resultantly two innocent Pakistanis namely Faizan and Faheem were murdered by Raymond Davis at a public place.

He submitted that the on March 16, the respondents, with mala fide intentions and ulterior motives, in connivance with additional district and sessions judge produced the accused before the court where the court framed charges against the accused and at the same time the legal heirs of the deceased submitted an application for acceptance of Diyat and gave their statements to forgive the accused and later the court without touching the jurisdiction point and other relevant laws including the Anti-Terrorism Act discharged the accused from the cases and ordered his immediate release.

The petitioner submitted that the accused committed offences which were non-compoundable and in case of waiver or compounding of offence in light of Section 309 PPC the conditions should be considered by the learned additional and district sessions judge but the learned Judge in connivance with the respondents ignored and avoided to consider the relevant law as well as the issue of independence of judiciary and released the accused without due process of law.

He contended that the Supreme Court of Pakistan is a guarantor to enforce the fundamental rights of the citizens and uphold all the provisions of the Constitution as Article 2-A, 4, 6, 9 14, 17, 18, 25 and 35 enshrine the rights of the citizens which are being violated by the respondents against greed, interest and protecting their personal gain by taking money and other benefits. 

Raymond Davis


----------



## Mujeeb47

I think no need for petition


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Rig Videc
I believe 201% that Pakistan's involvement was necessary in 1980s.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Yeti
conspiracy story to prove that Aafia was terrorist in court. Actually she was kidnapped in her way to Islamabad from Karachi. She was travelling with her two children. Musharaf sold her to America , as he has mentioned in his book that he used to get money by selling people to America.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Black Blood said:


> I hope the custodian of "two holy mosques" also do something about poor afia jailed for 84 years for allegedly trying to shoot americans.


 
The Saudis are busy killing other Muslims in Bahrain nowdays!!! duh


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

ejaz007 said:


> *Raymond Davis&#8217; release challenged in SC*
> Updated at 1015 PST Friday, March 18, 2011
> Sohail Khan
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A constitutional petition, challenging the release of American national Raymond Davis, accused of killing two persons was filed on Thursday in the Supreme Court, praying for declaring the orders of release passed by additional district and sessions judge, Lahore illegal, unconstitutional and having no legal sanctity.
> 
> Maulvi Iqbal Haider advocate has filed the petition under Article 184(3) of the Constitution, making Federation of Pakistan, Government of Punjab, Home Secretary and Prosecutor General Punjab, Muhammad Yousaf Ojla, additional district and sessions judge, Lahore, Raymond Davis, the accused through American Embassy, Islamabad and SHO Police Station Lytton road Lahore as respondents.
> 
> He further prayed to the court to declare that the offence that was committed on January 27, 2011 within the jurisdiction of SHO, Lytton Road, Lahore by Raymond Davis in broad daylight at a public place was not &#8216;trial-able&#8217; before the additional district and sessions judge, Lahore as the offence was to be tried by an anti-terrorism court, thus the trial and order of the district and sessions judge&#8217;s court is void and has no legal effect.
> 
> The petitioner further prayed to declare that the respondents including Federation, Government of Punjab, home secretary and prosecutor general Punjab and SHO police station Lahore have failed to fulfill their statutory duties against the accused Raymond Davis in respect of his anti-state activities.
> 
> He contended that on January 27, 2011 the offence was committed at Qartaba Chowk, Lahore and resultantly two innocent Pakistanis namely Faizan and Faheem were murdered by Raymond Davis at a public place.
> 
> He submitted that the on March 16, the respondents, with mala fide intentions and ulterior motives, in connivance with additional district and sessions judge produced the accused before the court where the court framed charges against the accused and at the same time the legal heirs of the deceased submitted an application for acceptance of Diyat and gave their statements to forgive the accused and later the court without touching the jurisdiction point and other relevant laws including the Anti-Terrorism Act discharged the accused from the cases and ordered his immediate release.
> 
> The petitioner submitted that the accused committed offences which were non-compoundable and in case of waiver or compounding of offence in light of Section 309 PPC the conditions should be considered by the learned additional and district sessions judge but the learned Judge in connivance with the respondents ignored and avoided to consider the relevant law as well as the issue of independence of judiciary and released the accused without due process of law.
> 
> He contended that the Supreme Court of Pakistan is a guarantor to enforce the fundamental rights of the citizens and uphold all the provisions of the Constitution as Article 2-A, 4, 6, 9 14, 17, 18, 25 and 35 enshrine the rights of the citizens which are being violated by the respondents against greed, interest and protecting their personal gain by taking money and other benefits.
> 
> Raymond Davis


 
Pathetic... the system that does injustice once can and will do injustice a million times...


----------



## Imran Khan

were gone that millions marchs today i was expecting they will broke islo in peaqces but i dont see a single news till now


----------



## T-Faz

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ T-Faz
> And hope you also knew that soviet backed afghan jet fighters also tried to enter Pakistan (some of which were killed by army).





ThunderCat said:


> Pakistan got involved to protect it's sovereignty from Afghanistan which was with the backing of the USSR trying to steal Pakistan territory. After the USSR pullout Iran, India and the Russian Federation tried to exploit the situation. I can't believe ignorant people claiming that "Pakistan shouldn't involve itself" it's the geo politics affecting us.
> 
> Should we not safeguard our sovereignty against Afghan interference in Balochistan?


 
Here we go:



> The U.S., with the support of its allies, would presumably be prepared to go to war with the U.S.S.R. over the Persian Gulf, which supplies of the West's oil. A Soviet attack on Pakistan would be something else; it would, and should, be costly, from Moscow's point of view, but would not necessarily lead to American or British intervention.* Thus Washington's present intention is to help Zia ward off Soviet border forays rather than arm Pakistan against a Soviet invasionan eventuality that Western strategists do not think likely.*



World: Should the West Arm Pakistan? - TIME

Now read this article where it describes how the Soviets never crossed the border and only wanted Zia to end his support for the militants.



> A Soviet captain emerged from the personnel carrier. "We want the three men back," he said, addressing Pakistani frontier policemen in English. Beside | him, an Afghan officer repeated the request in Urdu, adding, "If we don't have them back, you will be in for a lot of trouble." The Soviet vehicle then turned around and rumbled back into Afghanistan. "Not a shot was fired," a Pakistani officer recalled. "But just in case we didn't believe they meant business, they dropped 80 artillery shells on our positions that night." For the next two days, sporadic tank and artillery fire fell on the Pakistani outpost--and on the morning of the third day, the Pakistanis sent the three deserters back. Says a Pakistani intelligence officer: "There are a lot of changes on the border. The Soviets are now much closer than they have ever been before."





> The heightened activity has led Western intelligence sources to conclude that the Soviets are making a greater effort than ever before to destroy mujahedin units operating from sanctuaries in Pakistan and stem the flow of weapons and supplies provided to the resistance by the U.S., China and several Muslim states. The U.S. pipeline alone is delivering an estimated $250 million in covert aid this year. Additional humanitarian assistance is going to the 3 million Afghan refugees in Pakistan, whose number has increased by 500,000 over the past year.





> *Unlike some alarmists in Islamabad, the Reagan Administration does not believe that the Soviet Union is about to take full-scale war into Pakistan.* But the U.S. acknowledges Moscow's continuing attempt to bully Zia into backing off from his demands for a Soviet withdrawal from Afghanistan, the return of the refugees to that country and free elections in Kabul. U.S. military aid to Pakistan's 478,600-member armed forces is substantial--about $1.6 billion promised for the 1981-86 period--and includes F-16 jet fighters, tanks, artillery, antiaircraft missiles and a radar surveillance system.





> To some degree, the Soviets have been giving mixed signals on the subject. Even as the border situation grew more threatening last week, Soviet Ambassador to the U.S. Anatoli Dobrynin offered to work with the U.S. to resolve regional conflicts, including Afghanistan. *Said he: "We don't believe there is no solution to Afghanistan." The trouble is that Moscow would define the problem as "continued intervention from Pakistan." But once that matter is solved, "the problem is solved," Dobrynin contended, and the Soviets could then "take our troops home."*



Pakistan Dirty, Deadly Game - TIME

So you see how we intervened when we could have just stayed away from this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ M B Q
Saudis are present on the request of Bahrain. If Bahrain doesn't need them , order them they will go back. This is according To Gulf Agreement


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
No need for any million march. Instead expecting , you should be part of march. Thanks


----------



## GOD OF WAR

Well, giving him a new identity will only delay his death, till the time the US want him dead, and dispense him for a much more bigger agenda . the fact that he will be given a new identity will only 'preserve' him to be used on by the US as the ingredient for the right cake, when they want.


----------



## senselesstalk

How can pakistan army and its establishment give the confidence to the kashmiris that they will stand by them and will not sell their sacrificies just like they are doing with their own citizens? How can they justify the fight to liberate kashmir from india when pakistan cannot provide justice and basic human rights to its citizens? Seeing this situation indian kashmiris would like to be part of india only, atleast their lives are not sold at a cost ?


----------



## Imran Khan

senselesstalk said:


> How can pakistan army and its establishment give the confidence to the kashmiris that they will stand by them and will not sell their sacrificies just like they are doing with their own citizens? How can they justify the fight to liberate kashmir from india when pakistan cannot provide justice and basic human rights to its citizens? Seeing this situation indian kashmiris would like to be part of india only, atleast their lives are not sold at a cost ?


 
its test of kashmiri brains if they are fools they will trust them like pakistani public trust them and cry daily. if they have brains they stay away from pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ T-Faz
The Pakistani embassy in soviet union also suggested that soviet union can intrude in Pakistan , if necessary. On east , Pakistan was facing India and on western border , we were facing pro-India soviet union. In these conditions , our institutions feel that we should engage Soviet union in Afghanistan before it comes to Pakistan. Our institution were feeling Pakistan extremely insecure at that time. Times magazine is calling Pakistani dirty play but remember America was top leader of this dirty play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ T-Faz
> The Pakistani embassy in soviet union also *suggested* that soviet union can intrude in Pakistan , *if necessary*. On east , Pakistan was facing India and on western border , we were facing pro-India soviet union. In these conditions , our institutions feel that *we should engage* Soviet union in Afghanistan before it comes to Pakistan. Our institution were feeling Pakistan *extremely insecure* at that time. Times magazine is calling Pakistani dirty play but remember America was top leader of this dirty play.


 
No references for your claims, all of it is just propaganda that Zia fed the people.

India was in a complete abysmal state back then and it would have never done anything to Pakistan, remember the times they were in, the Golden Temple, Indira's assassination, they were completely overwhelmed with their own problems.

And you assertion that we should 'engage', by engaging, we are giving them a chance to work against us.

The sole reason why Zia accepted this deal was because he wanted to save his own highly unpopular government and to gain economic aid for Pakistan.

Don't tell me made up stories, I know more than enough from people who were decision makers in those days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Imran
Sir please dont degrade Pakistani sacrifices for Kashmir. We have fight 3 wars for great Kashmir. Graves of pakistanis from every part of Pakistan can be seen in Kashmir. Kashmir Pakistan ki Sah-rug hai (Quaid).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ T-Faz
You can contract Tanveer Ahmad Khan ( the then Embassy head in Soviet union). I know you have more knowledge than me (dont need to point out). And one more thing off topic.


----------



## KS

mehru said:


> *So it was not the American tax payers money that Americans so like to cry about. It was after all our money. We gave money to release the murderer of two Pakistanis. Shocking isn't it?
> 
> I am so "proud" today.*


 
This is bad - atleast they (US) should have paid the money. Pakistani Taxpayers paying the blood money for releasing an American who killed Pakistanis 



Jana said:


> Capt.Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been paid from one of the Pakistani welfare departments.
> 
> Period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that the Pakistani Government paid to bail out Raymond Davis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately YES.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spring Onion

Paid FROM taxes of poor Pakistanis


----------



## Spring Onion

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ T-Faz
> The Pakistani embassy in soviet union also suggested that soviet union can intrude in Pakistan , if necessary. On east , Pakistan was facing India and on western border , we were facing pro-India soviet union. In these conditions , our institutions feel that we should engage Soviet union in Afghanistan before it comes to Pakistan. Our institution were feeling Pakistan extremely insecure at that time. Times magazine is calling Pakistani dirty play but remember America was top leader of this dirty play.


 *
Russia doesnt need to . they are infiltrating quietly in Afghanistan politically 
*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Sources say that Saudi Arabia has paid money (dawn.com) but wait real story will came out soon.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ jana
We were taking about afghan soviet war.


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

Mujeeb47 said:


> Sources say that Saudi Arabia has paid money (dawn.com) but wait real story will came out soon.


 
sources are true ..... why the heck saudis interfere in our business ,,, don't they have anything else constructive to do for muslim ummah


----------



## SAUD-404

Yeti said:


> Yep it was the Saudi's
> 
> 
> `Blood money was paid by S. Arabia` | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


That move by Saud's could bring down their Govt. That was not the right time to act as a US puppet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kugga

Javed chaudary on facebook is saying this 

Javed Chaudhry
Aslam o alaikum and good afternoon. According to my sources,two families are held under custody of secret agencies. Now these 18 persons will also be included in the list of missing persons.


----------



## Imran Khan

Jana said:


> Paid FROM taxes of poor Pakistanis


 
nice going so zardari pay these 2mn$ from pakistani money our blood our money and us citizen free . great job mr. zardari


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Jahangir & saud
Saudi Arabia has always helped us. When they say that Pak US relations are worst , they came to rescue us. And remember they have helped us in Kashmir issue , Afghan issue , atomic explosions issue and Nawaz sharif issue.


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

kugga said:


> Javed chaudary on facebook is saying this
> 
> Javed Chaudhry
> Aslam o alaikum and good afternoon. According to my sources,two families are held under custody of secret agencies. Now these 18 persons will also be included in the list of missing persons.


another case and that will be held in papers only ..........


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Jahangir & saud
> Saudi Arabia has always helped us. When they say that Pak US relations are worst , they came to rescue us. And remember they have helped us in Kashmir issue , Afghan issue , atomic explosions issue and Nawaz sharif issue.



Thanks for their help but we do not want it anymore they need to solve their problem first we are sick of saving them from israil from last 64 years .......


----------



## Imran Khan

jahangeer yousaf said:


> another case and that will be held in papers only ..........


 
no one will answer it because they are pakistani nationals .look treatment to an amercan and 18 pakistanis.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Kugga
If this is true , then very very sad issue.
@ Imran
Sources are saying that Saudi Arabia has said money (not confirmed yet).


----------



## kugga

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Kugga
> If this is true , then very very sad issue.
> @ Imran
> Sources are saying that Saudi Arabia has said money (not confirmed yet).


 
I cannot confirm it Javiad chaudary a leading columnist who writes in express news has written this on his facebook fan page... may be true may be not....


----------



## jahangeer yousaf

Imran Khan said:


> no one will answer it because they are pakistani nationals .look treatment to an amercan and 18 pakistanis.


 
you are right even some of us will forget it in near future as we have a habit to forget everything and doing nothing may ALLAH bless us


----------



## Stumper

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> It was nt just Nawaz Sharif... Pak Army's COAS and Shujah Pasha are completely involved in humiliating their people with their actions...
> 
> We should be asking for cases of treason against all three... Musharaf, Kayani and Shujah Pasha and they should be facing the firing squad for their treason against Pakistan...
> 
> No rank should be spared from punishment to the crime of treason...
> 
> Ghadar Hukmaran or Fauj kay Ghadar Hukmaran... This is proving to be our ruin today...



MBQ: I do respect your posts. And was one of the reason i thought i needed to reply here.

It amuses me no end to wonder why do you have to drag your COAS into this?. Not just you, but i have seen a lot many Pakistani members attacking Mr.Kayani.

Is it his job to fight militants in your streets?
Is it his job to play any role in the prosecution and release of Mr.Davis?

In any other part of the world (including mine -- INDIA), we would not have expected the armed forces to do anything beyond what is its core responsibility ie; Protecting our borders. You guys asked Mushraff to quit. You elect a democratic government. And now you want the armed forces to play the role of a Government. And if it refuses, you call it Traitor. Sounds twisted to me.

The more i read Pak Members comments here, the more it seems as if they want the armed forces to stage a coup and overthrow the government.

Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

jahangeer yousaf said:


> you are right even some of us will forget it in near future as we have a habit to forget everything and doing nothing may ALLAH bless us


 
yes bro its clear dor me after 3 days no one know RD . same as someone answer me status of siyalkot 2 brothers murder case now? no one


----------



## kugga

Stumper said:


> MBQ: I do respect your posts. And was one of the reason i thought i needed to reply here.
> 
> It amuses me no end to wonder why do you have to drag your COAS into this?. Not just you, but i have seen a lot many Pakistani members attacking Mr.Kayani.
> 
> Is it his job to fight militants in your streets?
> Is it his job to play any role in the prosecution and release of Mr.Davis?
> 
> In any other part of the world (including mine -- INDIA), we would not have expected the armed forces to do anything beyond what is its core responsibility ie; Protecting our borders. You guys asked Mushraff to quit. You elect a democratic government. And now you want the armed forces to play the role of a Government. And if it refuses, you call it Traitor. Sounds twisted to me.
> 
> The more i read Pak Members comments here, the more it seems as if they want the armed forces to stage a coup and overthrow the government.
> 
> Just my 2c.


 
rightly said to some extent... we did not wanted him to intervene in Raymond daivis' cae but we certainly want him to stop drone attacks.... Suicide attacks are a product of army's operation so it's their duty to control the product as well.... If they have no balls to shoot down a drone they should not condemn it that's what I feel... It's not army chief's duty to condemn drone attacks... it's Political government's duty


----------



## Stumper

Imran Khan said:


> no one will answer it because they are pakistani nationals .look treatment to an amercan and 18 pakistanis.


 
Maybe to protect this families from the backlash of the extremists? .... The whole of Pakistan has laid the moral responsibilities of protecting the pak honour on this 18 shoulders.


----------



## Zeeshan360

SAUD-404 said:


> That move by Saud's could bring down their Govt. That was not the right time to act as a US puppet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
No!!
Saudi's government will nvr fall only bcoz every muslim in saudi as well as in the rest of the countries have lots of respect to Saudi , only because of it's religious importance .
If Makkah and Madina were elsewhere in different country , not even a dog would have cared of Saudi
Ppl think tht protesting against Saudi government is like protesting against Allah ,many close relatives of mine stay in Saudi .
Although they r so many restrictions in Saudi , they r not offended .


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Stumper said:


> MBQ: I do respect your posts. And was one of the reason i thought i needed to reply here.
> 
> It amuses me no end to wonder why do you have to drag your COAS into this?. Not just you, but i have seen a lot many Pakistani members attacking Mr.Kayani.
> 
> Is it his job to fight militants in your streets?
> Is it his job to play any role in the prosecution and release of Mr.Davis?
> 
> In any other part of the world (including mine -- INDIA), we would not have expected the armed forces to do anything beyond what is its core responsibility ie; Protecting our borders. You guys asked Mushraff to quit. You elect a democratic government. And now you want the armed forces to play the role of a Government. And if it refuses, you call it Traitor. Sounds twisted to me.
> 
> The more i read Pak Members comments here, the more it seems as if they want the armed forces to stage a coup and overthrow the government.
> 
> Just my 2c.


 
Dear Stumper... thanks for the comment...

From what I have gathered from my Indian friends (whom I befriended in Europe) is that India has a very very professional ethos as far as its Army is concerned... The Army has never and never does interfere in politics... It is setup with a specific goal and has been serving in its duties ever since (we obviously consider it an enemy army but thats a totally different issue)...

In Pakistan the Army is something totally different... The Army has played multiple roles in our country... Its political power cannot be denied... even when it is not directly ruling, it sits on the sides and is ready to take power if it feels threatened by any action of the civilian government... You should consider the fact that the Army has been in Power for many years since Pakistan was formed... 

in this scenario, you place all the variables and you should NOT be surprised to see us cursing Kayani... He is the COAS of a powerful Army which interferes in politics all the time... There is no way on Earth that Davis could ve been let go without the will of Kayani/Pasha and other top brass of Pak Army... so when you have a situation like this, it would make sense to curse this man who is supposed to serve the nation yet he stabs the nation in the back...

As for the democracy... its a joke in Pakistan... we have no use for it... The Army should be backing the rule based in Islam... but you see the top brass of the Army is a hurdle for us in this because they will lose their power under Islam... I ll give you an example...

Khalid Bin Waleed RA is a famous Muslim General... but once he apparently made some mistake and the Caliph of his time Umar RA ordered that Khalid be brought back IN CHAINS and the Caliph demoted Khalid from the role of Chief of the Army... Unless our thick headed Army leaders realize that they are supposed to serve the people instead of becoming their rulers and get rid of this ruling mentality... we are going no where... 

There a million good things about India... an Army that serves its people and country and has never taken the role of ruling is just one of them!!!!! 

(expecting a huge wave of thanks from the Indians for this post )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

This Javed Chodhry is just looking for some publicity, don't listen to him, he has a knack for pulling things out of his @ss.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

jahangeer yousaf said:


> sources are true ..... why the heck saudis interfere in our business ,,, don't they have anything else constructive to do for muslim ummah


 
What the hell yaar... Do I still have to repeat what I have been saying about the Saudis since I joined this forum??

Saudis are the worst enemies of Islam, of Muslims, of Pakistan, of Iran and everyone in their own country except their own extended Family... they ll burn the whole world to ground before giving up their power (no different than Gaddafi lanatAllah)...

They did all this to please their master United Snakes of America... Somebody just shot me... again!!!


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ kugga
Very sad yar (if it is true)


----------



## Abu Basit

Jana said:


> Paid FROM taxes of poor Pakistanis



still that counted as diyat (pakistanis didn't killed the two's) and btw this case wasn't about diyat i.e a simple case of murder.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Kugga
1. Please tell me what Pakistan has loss in RD case.
2. My dear , your army is fighting against suicide terrorists. Like in swat and south waziristan.
3. Chief of army staff has strongly protested on drone attacks yesterday.
Please trust your army. The trust is the only thing that we can gave.


----------



## ARSENAL6

Zeeshan360 said:


> No!!
> Saudi's government will nvr fall only bcoz every muslim in saudi as well as in the rest of the countries have lots of respect to Saudi , only because of it's religious importance ....
> 
> ......Ppl think tht protesting against Saudi government is like protesting against Allah ,many close relatives of mine stay in Saudi .
> Although they r so many restrictions in Saudi , they r not offended .


 
There were protest during 1995 , I don't know which Saudi that thinks Allah is the Saudi govt. Quit with the idiotic posts


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Abu basit
Pakistan has not paid compensation. And diyat is always used in murder cases.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Illogical posts about Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Mujeeb47 said:


> Illogical posts about Saudi Arabia.



I thot tht way .
Leave it then
I am not an expert it was just my personal view


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ MBQ
1) General Kiyani is totally out of politics. Tell me why public distribute sweets and used to dance when army takes control of country. This is the difference between our and Indian thought.
2) What Pakistan has lost in RD case?
3) Is our army is anti-Islam ? Please ask this question from any indian.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Zeeshan
No problem guy... You have democratic right to express your view....


----------



## Abu Basit

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Abu basit
> Pakistan has not paid compensation. And diyat is always used in murder cases.



meray bhai diyat is not always used in murder cases. diyat didn't applied here and our ruling elite in order to please america has made mockery of this law and sorry to say some ppl got the opportunity to bash diyat law.

in case GOP has paid, than congrats, we all become raymond's relative as diyat is paid by the murderer or his relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ MBQ
> 1) General Kiyani is totally out of politics. Tell me why public distribute sweets and used to dance when army takes control of country. This is the difference between our and Indian thought.
> 2) What Pakistan has lost in RD case?
> 3) Is our army is anti-Islam ? Please ask this question from any indian.


 
Dont be emotional... You know the answers to these questions... I wont entertain another Zaid Hamid here...


----------



## Imran Khan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Dont be emotional... You know the answers to these questions... I wont entertain another Zaid Hamid here...


 
leave alone mujeeb bhai is still thinking we can belive pak forces and he will be last one who trust on them


----------



## Leviza

Zeeshan360 said:


> No!!
> Saudi's government will nvr fall only bcoz every muslim in saudi as well as in the rest of the countries have lots of respect to Saudi , only because of it's religious importance .
> If Makkah and Madina were elsewhere in different country , not even a dog would have cared of Saudi
> Ppl think tht protesting against Saudi government is like protesting against Allah ,many close relatives of mine stay in Saudi .
> Although they r so many restrictions in Saudi , they r not offended .


 
!00% wrong no one in saudia thinks Gov is God, thats shirk if you know it. 
Ppl of saudia are not emotional like in south Asia, they are cool minded people and thats the reason the kingdom of saudia is going on.

All Saudia people actually respect the family of Emam-i-Qaba, This is the same family who got the keys of Qaba after Makkah falls to Muslims and Prophet gave these keys to this family...May Allah correct me if im wrong anywhere in this information amin.

This family never invade the political decisions of Kings family and kings family never gets into religion decisions.

I have lived in saudia for more then 3 years and have very close ties with different families there.


----------



## Patriot

It's really surprising to see how some members have so much ghairat now.These are the same people who support Taliban occupation of Waziristan.A Pakistani territory.Where are you people when taliban kill 50 people every week?You are probably supporting those scums.I mean lets not be hypocrites when taliban do something i dont see any thing from you guys but usual apologist bullshit like we should strike a peace deal with them and surrender etc.This so called highly inflated ghairat is just bs.You will be screwed by all the countries around the world until you stop supporting terrorist because today they are against America tomorrow they might be against china due to which Pakistan's relations with the world will deteriorate.It is in our best interest to kick out the taliban and radicals from our lands so that no one can put blame on us and NATO will have no chance to bomb our land.It is only due to Taliban that NATO got chance to bomb Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhim

As far as I know, the case was referred to the Lower Court and not Sharia Court.
My question, could diyaat have been paid in High Court also?
If yes, then are there two types of law systems running parallel in each court of Pakistan?
If a person is charged under the Pakistan Penal Code for Murder and Sec 302 imposed on him, then can he be tried under shariya law in the same court under the same judge?
Thanks


----------



## Imran Khan

Bhim said:


> As far as I know, the case was referred to the Lower Court and not Sharia Court.
> My question, could diyaat have been paid in High Court also?
> If yes, then are there two types of law systems running parallel in each court of Pakistan?
> If a person is charged under the Pakistan Penal Code for Murder and Sec 302 imposed on him, then can he be tried under shariya law in the same court under the same judge?
> Thanks


 
when gov isi army agree to free him then law shriea or courts cant do nothing and public has to watch only.


----------



## 1 ummah

Elmo said:


> Today the Americans will be thanking Zia and his Islamisation policy. There was no diyat before that.
> 
> And there he flew away.


 
thanks to Zia 4 PARTIAL implementation of islam,thanks to Mustafa kamal 4 DISTROYING khilafat,thanks to Mawiya 4 replacing MARIT based selection wid monachary


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

issue isnt about diyya per se, even though there are claims they (families) were arm-twisted into accepting the deal. Issue is espionage and weapons charges, under which Shariah has no say in the matter. It's a matter of national security, and I personally would have looked forward to charging him for those crimes. 

in my opinion, as Asim bhai rightly said, Shariah law --which makes west jittery and uneasy - screwed over Pakistan (again) and actually came to the assistance of Americans. Personal opinion however.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

1 ummah said:


> thanks to Zia 4 PARTIAL implementation of islam,thanks to Mustafa kamal 4 DISTROYING khilafat,thanks to Mawiya 4 replacing MARIT based selection wid monachary


 
MK acted on cue; the khilafat already was in decline and in tatters post WWI

plz stick to topic, thanks


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> issue isnt about diyya per se, even though there are claims they (families) were arm-twisted into accepting the deal. Issue is espionage and weapons charges, under which Shariah has no say in the matter. It's a matter of national security, and I personally would have looked forward to charging him for those crimes.
> 
> in my opinion, as Asim bhai rightly said, Shariah law --which makes west jittery and uneasy - screwed over Pakistan (again) and actually came to the assistance of Americans. Personal opinion however.


 
carry illegal arms and other sencetive equpment shooting in public spying on pakistan's national security. ok next time when i do it they will charge me 20000 ruppes and 41 days jail.its clearly show gov was not intreasted to charge him they just wait to remove charge of murder but state law go to hell.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

west virginia is only about 45 minutes drive from where i live at the moment; would be uplifting to have a ''word'' with davis face to face


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

klklkl said:


> I cannot believe in the concept of BLOOD MONEY. I mean this is a joke right.....how can you just leave a murder with money?....sounds like a cruel joke.
> 
> I dunno im a Hindu.......My religion says that for a Murder of a family member the result should be that it is the duty of the rest of the family members to make sure the murderor is either hanged or killed...........NO MONEY BUSINESS comes here.


 
Hindu and Islam are not the same religion. It's the family's prerogative as they are the ones affected by it, therefore it shouldnt make a difference to you, being hindu


----------



## Truth Teller

guys, at the end of the day the families of the victims of the lahore shootings have accepted raymond's "apology".

discussing this on a forum isnt going to change the situation. we should move on from this now..... we have so much more to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

tis true as well...very true

it's been a huge drain; but its evident ppl are still quite upset over the whole escapade. At the same rate, should be as upset about Karachi and other unrest. It's mostly due to govt. inaction that there is a law and order problem. People seem to think that Army job is to make miracles happen here, it's quite odd.


----------



## Imran Khan

Truth Teller said:


> guys, at the end of the day the families of the victims of the lahore shootings have accepted raymond's "apology".
> 
> discussing this on a forum isnt going to change the situation. we should move on from this now..... we have so much more to worry about.


 
move on were sir? i cant see and thing is remain to do.we have only to remove this currupt power hubs of pakistan


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Mujeeb47 said:


> Tell me what's wrong in this decision. Belive me this was the best option for the family. Suppose , if davis was hanged , what was the benefit for the family (except emotional for the some time). The people who want worse relations with America , should know that we are facing enemy on eastern sector and 36 countries on western sector. If we will split , it will benefit our eastern enemy.
> Thanks ,
> Regards ,
> Mujeeb Athangal.


 
What hell is america? they are nothing to be honest, stop their supplies that go to afghanistan through Pakistan and thats the end of hate spreading shitty country usa,

and u ppl may have heard Tribal leaders of North Waziristan has declared a Jihad against usa after the drone attack, good luck usa for ending terrorism.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> move on were sir? i cant see and thing is remain to do.we have only to remove this currupt power hubs of pakistan


 
hah! a daunting task you will be tasked with. I'm not sure if you have baal or you are ganja sir, but one thing for certain. You'll be putting on a lot of graying hairs even when you are only 27% complete with this task


----------



## Truth Teller

Imran Khan said:


> move on were sir? i cant see and thing is remain to do.we have only to remove this currupt power hubs of pakistan


 
brother, we the ppl of pak are responsible for our country. how can we put our blames on a few men in government? what about the 180 million pakistanis? should we not be blamed?

we are responsible for the situation of pak today. 

even if we do remove this government, then wht? Another government which is not much different from our present government. 

only we the ppl of pak, can bring change to our country........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Teller

pakistanis should start by worrying about pakistan ONLY. stop worrying about "ummah" and other muslim countires. stop worrying about arabs and palestine. 

worry about the situation in balochistan 1st. how can we make the ppl of pakistan, make ppl of balochistan trust in us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Truth Teller said:


> pakistanis should start by worrying about pakistan ONLY. stop worrying about "ummah" and other muslim countires. stop worrying about arabs and palestine.
> 
> worry about the situation in balochistan 1st. how can we make the ppl of pakistan, make ppl of balochistan trust in us?


 
we are not worry abut ummah or others sir but this time pakistanis have no leaders no power no food nothing what you expect from them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machoman

Truth Teller said:


> Good for you. Do us all a favour and dont call yourself Pakistani.


 
Yea you keep that Khitab produly, I think you are one of them who sell Pakistan for some money....


----------



## KSRaj

Jana said:


> lolz yes i am telling you because your bharati is poking his nose in our internal matter and talking of dignity when you Indians yourself have failed to show it in Bhopal tragedy case.
> 
> please spare us of your poking into our affairs .
> 
> 
> and as far as my nation is concerned there is NOTHING wrong it. its good for the greater interests of the country. Period




Bhopal was really tragic and the Indian goverment response to it was disgusting. You wont find a Indian here supporting that particular action by the government.

Similarly, Pakistan's government and ISI's actions in this case was disgusting. But we have folks here supporting such an action. Isnt the difference obvious?


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan is facing foreign funded terrorists on one hand and american crusades on other hand. Only army can fight against them.


----------



## Bangalorean

KSRaj said:


> Bhopal was really tragic and the Indian goverment response to it was disgusting. You wont find a Indian here supporting that particular action by the government.
> 
> Similarly, Pakistan's government and ISI's actions in this case was disgusting. But we have folks here supporting such an action. Isnt the difference obvious?


 
Actually, there is no comparison at all between Bhopal and this. Only a thorough troll like Jana will try to do an "equal equal" here. Let's look at the facts:

1. Bhopal was an industrial *accident*. Its not as if Americans came here and murdered people and went. It was a sad accident, and very likely caused by negligence, but it was after all an *accident*.

2. Anderson was the CEO of the company. It is open to debate whether the CEO can be held *criminally liable* for accidents. The law varies in this aspect, and even in the same country, different precedents may be set at different times. The staff managing the plant, who were more likely to have been guilty of negligence, were indeed arrested.

3. That was 1984. This is 2011. India of 1984 was a weak country with a non-existent economy, rife with internal problems. Comparing Pakistan of 2011 with India of 1984 is a typical troll-bait. Trust someone like Jana to come up with such a statement.

NO matter how much people like Jana try to troll and spin it, there is no comparison between Bhopal and Raymond Davis. Any such comparisons are mischievous tricks intended to troll and flame the thread away from the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujeeb47

Chums , One thing , Gairat Brigade is again active ... Keep on guys...


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Mujeeb47 said:


> Chums , One thing , Gairat Brigade is again active ... Keep on guys...


 


That is rather a lame escape route to select, if I may say so.

Something constructive would have been a salute to the intellect.



> please keep your dirtyy indian politics away from my Pakistan.



That hardly behoves your moniker.


----------



## Leviza

Bangalorean said:


> Actually, there is no comparison at all between Bhopal and this. Only a thorough troll like Jana will try to do an "equal equal" here. Let's look at the facts:
> 
> 1. Bhopal was an industrial *accident*. Its not as if Americans came here and murdered people and went. It was a sad accident, and very likely caused by negligence, but it was after an *accident*.
> 
> 2. Anderson was the CEO of the company. It is open to debate whether the CEO can be held *criminally liable* for accidents. The law varies in this aspect, and even in the same country, different precedents may be set at different times. The staff managing the plant, who were more likely to have been guilty of negligence were indeed arrested.
> 
> 3. That was 1984. This is 2011. India of 1984 was a weak country with a non-existent economy, rife with internal problems. Comparing Pakistan of 2011 with India of 1984 is a typical troll-bait. Trust someone like Jana to come up with such a statement.
> 
> NO matter how much people like Jana try to troll and spin it, there is no comparison between Bhopal and Raymond Davis. Any such comparisons are mischievous tricks intended to troll and flame the thread away from the topic.


 
Come on indians you gave that guy back to USA without any thing we in the Pakistan of 2011 gave davis with having full court verdict. 
USA was claiming immunity on all forums but we Pakistani proved that there was no immunity to him and USA took back him by giving XYZ amount after he was found guilty  thats the difference 

we Pakistani are only angry with out gov/army on the fact he was not just a killer he was dealing with terrorist too so they shouldn't handed over back.

so stay away with your indian trolls without knowing the ground reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Leviza said:


> Come on indians you gave that guy back to USA without any thing we in the Pakistan of 2011 gave davis with having full court verdict.
> USA was claiming immunity on all forums but we Pakistani proved that there was no immunity to him and USA took back him by giving XYZ amount after he was found guilty  thats the difference
> 
> we Pakistani are only angry with out gov/army on the fact he was not just a killer he was dealing with terrorist too so they shouldn't handed over back.
> 
> so stay away with your indian trolls without knowing the ground reality.


 
That maybe the case.

Where I am concerned and angry is that the US tricked its way out by using a valid law and the man is laughing his way winging back to the US as a free man!

Just not acceptable to anyone who feels justice must be done.

Can't have a murderer and psychopath like Davis running wild in the future!

Adding insult to injury, the US now claiming no blood money was paid!

If no blood money was paid, then how that his murderer get away?

By _dadagiri_?

The US is fooling all!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Bangalorean said:


> Nothing I'd like better, but your resident trolls keep bringing up Indian politics to try their best to achieve "equal equal" with India!!
> 
> NO need to drag this further. It was necessary to respond to people who were trying to somehow drag India into this.
> 
> You can carry on with your discussion.


 
I don't understand this.

The person you are referring was supporting the US and the person was castigating Asim for being enraged that this Davis got away.

The tune has changed?

True, the person bring India in, since India is this person's whipping boy to ooze out the frustration that is pent up in this person.

Ideal would be to ignore what the person states.

Sanity is most important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bangalorean

Truth Teller said:


> It was necessary for pakistanis to reply to certain cow-dung eaters who were trying to do point scoring on our troubles.
> 
> now plz dont reply me coz i really dont like indians.



LOL, I'm going to reply, irrespective of whether you like Indians or not. 

There are more Indians on PDF than Pakistanis, and we have all been watching this thread for 2 days. If we had wanted to gloat and poke fun at you, there are enough uncharitable and hurtful things that can be said about Pakistan at this juncture. Indian members, including myself, have shown remarkable empathy with you guys here. 

Take this Bhopal-RD "equal equal" crap out of the discussion if you want Indians to stay away from this place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> That maybe the case.
> 
> Where I am concerned and angry is that the US tricked its way out by using a valid law and the man is laughing his way winging back to the US as a free man!
> 
> Just not acceptable to anyone who feels justice must be done.
> 
> Can't have a murderer and psychopath like Davis running wild in the future!
> 
> Adding insult to injury, the US now claiming no blood money was paid!
> 
> If no blood money was paid, then how that his murderer get away?
> 
> By _dadagiri_?
> 
> The US is fooling all!


 
Yes they are fooling all those nations like india who just want to follow them like WMD in iraq 
the money is paid to the victim families as shown on most of the TV channels, Americans wont accept that they pay the money as TAX payers will ask losts of questions about immunity which Americans wont be able to answer...its just a simple political statement and without any grounds whatsoever.....as you obama himself asked for immunity for Davis now how can they say they paid the damn $$ to get their man back .....

i think no need any more trolls from indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

*We can discuss real matter in real mode or it is necessary start PAK-IND war in every thread? *

We already has discussed over diyat Law effected in Davis case, is anybody here can tell me, did Shumaila family receive blood money or not?


----------



## Mujeeb47

According to document obtained by dawn news , Shumaila's family was paid diyat. The diyat was paid to police for Shumaila's family. You can search more on internet. Thanks


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Leviza said:


> Yes they are fooling all those nations like india who just want to follow them like WMD in iraq
> the money is paid to the victim families as shown on most of the TV channels, Americans wont accept that they pay the money as TAX payers will ask losts of questions about immunity which Americans wont be able to answer...its just a simple political statement and without any grounds whatsoever.....as you obama himself asked for immunity for Davis now how can they say they paid the damn $$ to get their man back .....
> 
> i think no need any more trolls from indians...



While they are fooling the world.

I daresay they are doing the same as what they are doing to Pakistan.

I hope that helps.

I am not prone to trolling, but unsubstantiated canards require a reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Davis and our national honour*

Editorial 
Published in The Express Tribune, March 19th, 2011.

After Raymond Davis was freed on the basis of blood money (diyat), sections of the media and the rightwing conservative elements in the country got yet another issue to rail about. *Much of their outrage was centred on what they perceive to be the loss of national honour and the metaphor that was most commonly used was of Pakistan selling itself to the Americans. Some processions were put in the field by the Jamaat-i-Islami and Imran Khans Tehreek-e-Insaf  though the JUI-F has been conspicuous by its absence.* *That mainstream political parties remained unmoved by the so-called loss of national honour was nullified by the performance of the media,* which lost its cool as several TV hosts and anchors lunged for ratings in an effort to pander to the lowest common denominator.

*The case of Raymond Davis was not discussed objectively.* A national consensus on the way the case was handled was presumed and any difference of opinion over immunity was brushed aside. One tended to see the same people on several talk shows, which would lead some to believe that perhaps there is a dearth of analysts/experts on television. *Knowing that any anti-American upsurge could not be managed without ex-ISI boss Hamid Gul, every anchor tried to get him as a guest.*

*The anchors were angry under the misguided principle that views that they present should be in tune with those held by the general public.* Points of law were made and established by non-expert guests and, in some cases, by the anchors themselves. Already, the stage had been set for an emotional mudbath: Channels and newspapers had decided that the way the police had changed tack on the framing of charges against Raymond Davis was not to be questioned and the same was the case with military involvement/influence in the whole matter. *In fact, it took an emotional PML-N senior office-bearer to ask Imran Khan point-blank why he was maligning politicians and not mentioning the role played by the countrys most powerful institution  the military  without whose consent nothing of the sort could have happen.*

*Is there no available knowledge about the behaviour of states which could be used to differentiate between the conduct of the individual and that of the state, especially in the realm of international affairs where national sovereignty is always in doubt? Why should honour take precedence over the interest of the state? Why cant one realise that acting emotionally in the past has harmed the state of Pakistan? Why should honour lead the way to self-destruction when wisdom points the way to survival and prosperity? Why cannot we learn this from, say, a traditional ally like China, which does not factor in honour into its dealings with the rest of the world? From the loss of East Pakistan to the protest over the Kerry-Lugar Bill, one has seen how meaningless any reference to nationalism and qaumi ghairat has been.*

What was the use of pillorying all the important political entities of Pakistan when it came to diagnosing the mechanics of Raymond Daviss acquittal? What pleasure did it give the media to hurl angry words at the PPP, the PML-N, the judiciary  including the Supreme Court of Pakistan  the ISI and the Pakistan Army as renegades who had sold the nation cheap?

*How can honour be the yardstick of conduct for a country? Nations/states that are really strong dont feel the need to constantly prove that they are honourable.* The truth is that states recognise as valid only their national interest and think of survival at all times. The opposite of honour is wisdom. Almost bankrupt with its politicians victimising one another at the cost of the economy, Pakistan needs to exercise restraint and act wisely rather than passionately. And if the politicians are without wisdom, should the media, too, politicise itself and join the chorus of destruction? *The way the media has reacted to the release of Raymond Davis was not its finest hour and should lead to some introspection and, one hopes, correction.*


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

YouTube - Main Ny Us Sy Ye Kaha Poetry Of Habib Jalib Perform By Lal Band

Enjoy everyone... forget about your worries... InshaAllah good times are coming... never lose hope...


----------



## fire_in_shadows

anyone saying that it was ok and the family took the money and there's nothing to be worried or protest about I would like to say that kindly let me kill your family members, brothers, father or watever n then I will pay you same amount and you can forgive me and have a smile and say its all resolved ..

I posted earlier sumwhere on this forum too when so called RD was in the custody that its all a setup, this whole drama was staged from the day of shooting till his release and guys those 2 damn bastards named general kiyani and dg ISI ahmed shuja pasha they are pure american pupets and that is why they are setting at their positions and both of them got extensions on pressure of USA. we can only look ahead once we get rid of those 2 american bastards sitting at the most key positions of our national security and dumping and fooling all of our nation very well, kiyani is best at it ..

Everything that is happening in Pakistan is by the support and approval of those 2 american pupets before them, things were never that much worse just have a look at the events since both of them gets into positions, operation rah-rast, operation rah-nijaat, XE contractors coming into Pakistan at mass, getting homes, CIA, Raymond Davis .. may God protect us from both of those evil ones and give us sense to shoot them both and free our most key institute of our country ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fire_in_shadows

its a all sold old country to Americans we need a complete change in our armed forces and political leadership if we want a real freedom and want to survive with dignity and honor ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

fire_in_shadows said:


> its a all sold old country to Americans we need a complete change in our armed forces and political leadership if we want a real freedom and want to survive with dignity and honor ..


 
Again same dignity & honour, how it could be in effect as desired if an individual thinking didn't change? A feeling, responsibility, analyze situation, non emotionalism, so you also will select government as you want. Everything in your hands.


----------



## DV RULES

Jang reported that there were assassination plan of Davis on Wednesday.

Read it 

Jang Multimedia


----------



## Elmo

Resume the discussion on the issue here: http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/98958-davis-case-pyrrhic-victory.html


----------

